# <3 Positive Thinking <3



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies!

I thought I would start this thread so we can all stick together until we get out BFPs and beyond! Also saves us moving threads each time AF arrives. 

I know that some of us seem to be in for a long ride so it would be lovely to have a little group of us to support each other! 

Let's share our journey, best of all with 'positive thinking' :flower:
We can do this!!!


----------



## mssk

I'd love to join you. I could use some positive thinking :).


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey mssk! Positive thinking is what helps me get through this ttc journey! 
I see that you have also had a bad time with losses. I have also had 2 since ttc last summer. I refuse to give up! I will be a mum one day :) 
How are you you finding things!? Do you have any tricks that you use? I'm starting pre seed this cycle and been taking Vit D3 :) DH is also going to start taking supplements :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girl positive is the best I am ttc 3 I take pregnacare use opks drink green tea we will all get there some day xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Can I join too &#128512;, I am currently ttc number 7 after a sterilisation reversal, this is our 12th month with no luck so far. I ovulated 2 days ago by my reckoning, so am now in the tww again. Good luck to everyone &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Trying4first1

Caz- I believe that positive thinking is the way to go! I take conception vitamins, Vit D3 use OPks, temp and trying pre seed this cycle. On cycle 14 ttc now. Have had two losses. The most recent at Easter which ended in D&C. But I won't let it get me down that's for sure. 

Mum of 5- wow 7! That's amazing! Are your children all close in ages? 12 months is a long time, must be frustrating (I would know) but they say that good things come to those who wait &#128522;


----------



## MUMOF5

Not so close in age, they are 5,6,8,10,16 & 18. Yes I guess a year is a long time, the longest I tried for any of the others was 5 months, I'm waiting for a gynae investigation to check my tubes, it's either that or my age &#128533;. X


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would like to join! I really have decided that this month I will be only positive! It's our last month before clomid so I have to be! I believe I ovulated yesterday or today. I have an us tomorrow to confirm O. The one on friday showed an 18mm follie on the left side. I have been so negative lately and I really need to change!


----------



## psychochick

Definitely interested in collective positive thinking :) currently still in tww trying not to drive myself crazy even though hormones are giving me insomnia as usual :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

Trying4first1 said:


> Caz- I believe that positive thinking is the way to go! I take conception vitamins, Vit D3 use OPks, temp and trying pre seed this cycle. On cycle 14 ttc now. Have had two losses. The most recent at Easter which ended in D&C. But I won't let it get me down that's for sure.
> 
> Mum of 5- wow 7! That's amazing! Are your children all close in ages? 12 months is a long time, must be frustrating (I would know) but they say that good things come to those who wait &#128522;

since having my dd 2 years a go I haven't had 1 fingers crossed I don't to they are awful to have xx


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls 7/8 dpo will be test 12/13 dpo keep the positive vibes coming :thumbup: and :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Borr.dg.baby- welcome! :flower: yes you have lots of reasons to be positive! A BFP before clomid would be amazing but if not then either way you will eventually get that BFP! :happydance: 

Psychochick- I also get the insomnia in my LP of my cycle, in drives me nuts!

CD 3 here so nothing going on. AF has slowed lots already but still some cramps. Hopefully she will only be here for another 2-3 days :)


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Caz- I believe that positive thinking is the way to go! I take conception vitamins, Vit D3 use OPks, temp and trying pre seed this cycle. On cycle 14 ttc now. Have had two losses. The most recent at Easter which ended in D&C. But I won't let it get me down that's for sure.
> 
> Mum of 5- wow 7! That's amazing! Are your children all close in ages? 12 months is a long time, must be frustrating (I would know) but they say that good things come to those who wait &#128522;
> 
> since having my dd 2 years a go I haven't had 1 fingers crossed I don't to they are awful to have xxClick to expand...

Hi caz I saw that you have had 6 losses in the past. That must have been extremely hard going. It's great to see that you got your rainbow baby :) xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?? I have to say I have been really positive thinking this month and it has worked! It seems that finally the metformin has taken effect in my body as I am cd12 today and my scan showed a 25mm follie! It's the first time since we started TTC that I have gotten past cd10 and that was an issue since the follies were immature! That is great news, I finally have a mature follie about to burst today or tomorrow! So excited! Keep up the positive thinking, this is my month! :happydance:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Caz keeping everything crossed! You have a lot of patience testing,
I start at like 8-9dpo at the most :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

Trying4first1 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Caz- I believe that positive thinking is the way to go! I take conception vitamins, Vit D3 use OPks, temp and trying pre seed this cycle. On cycle 14 ttc now. Have had two losses. The most recent at Easter which ended in D&C. But I won't let it get me down that's for sure.
> 
> Mum of 5- wow 7! That's amazing! Are your children all close in ages? 12 months is a long time, must be frustrating (I would know) but they say that good things come to those who wait &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> since having my dd 2 years a go I haven't had 1 fingers crossed I don't to they are awful to have xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi caz I saw that you have had 6 losses in the past. That must have been extremely hard going. It's great to see that you got your rainbow baby :) xxClick to expand...

ho yes so hard that was after my extopic when we started ttc again was awful yes was very blessed with our dd xx


----------



## caz & bob

borr.dg.baby said:


> Caz keeping everything crossed! You have a lot of patience testing,
> I start at like 8-9dpo at the most :haha:

if I had some in I would be hun :haha::haha: xx


----------



## psychochick

haha caz I'm also 7DPO today and wanting to wait til 14DPO to test although realistically if this cycle is like the last two I'll know around 12DPO whether AF is probably coming around if spotting starts. :dust:

Also really random: I went to my friend's baby shower this weekend and she gave me some of her unused pads for "good luck". I have never heard of that but if I get AF this time I'm definitely using those! :cloud9:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh I see :haha: I would be all over the shop buying some lol but it's best to wait :)


----------



## Lyd

Hey, we haven't been ttc yet as we are waiting for our house to sell so we can move to a bigger place then we will start trying but my husband had an accident around my ovulation date so I'm hoping and majorly praying his wee accident will turn into a baby lol!!!!! So I'm about 5dpo and just waaaaaaiting patiently. We only had the sex once, but it worked the once only when we conceived our first child.

OHHHHH PLEASEEEEE let it happen!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

psychochick said:


> haha caz I'm also 7DPO today and wanting to wait til 14DPO to test although realistically if this cycle is like the last two I'll know around 12DPO whether AF is probably coming around if spotting starts. :dust:
> 
> Also really random: I went to my friend's baby shower this weekend and she gave me some of her unused pads for "good luck". I have never heard of that but if I get AF this time I'm definitely using those! :cloud9:

before I new I was pregnant with the dd I had spotting for 2 day so u never no no never heard of that pad thing me self hope it brings you look love xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm joining :) thanks for the thread!


----------



## VanyasMama

I am all about the power of positive thoughts. I am 9dpo and gave in and tested this morning. No BFP yet but it is early still. At this point I am just waiting to see when that second line shows up. I really feel like this is my turn.


----------



## Trying4first1

It is still very early VanyasMama! I did t get any of my BFPs u til 15-16dpo. Hang in there! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I thought I would start this thread so we can all stick together until we get out BFPs and beyond! Also saves us moving threads each time AF arrives.
> 
> I know that some of us seem to be in for a long ride so it would be lovely to have a little group of us to support each other!
> 
> Let's share our journey, best of all with 'positive thinking' :flower:
> We can do this!!!

Hey trying :hugs: gr8 idea for this thread! Much better than moving around.

How are u going so far this cycle? Sorry af got u last cycle. I think we all felt out when it was still early days, I guess it makes it slightly better when the witch does show if we don't have any expectations of bfp. :coffee:

Well I have been completely mia... My gran passed away on Saturday... So been busy with family and stuff. :cry: really gonna miss her. She went peacefully tho, which is all we could have hoped for.

On a positive note now! Got myself my first positive smiley opk today at cd12. Did the soy again this cycle didn't have any side effects like I did last cycle thankfully and it is making me ovulate early again so I'm really pleased :thumbup: also been having more ewcm than last cycle and been planning bd ( doing the smep like you are :thumbup:) better so so far everythin looks good. Gonna give bd a good go from tonight until 1 day after O. Starting to get slight O pain now too so yay.

Sorry I didn't reply in the other thread... You asked about Omega 3 and 6- they say essential fatty acids help a lot with the building blocks of cells like the egg and sperm. Also I am using it more for ewcm which was lacking with me last cycle. Seems to be doing the trick! Some use evening primrose for ewcm too but they say to stop it after O. Fish oil ( omega 3) is fine to take the entire cycle tho. Also still taking my folic and D3 like u are!:flower:

Fingers crossed. Let's see how this cycle turns out!

Lots and lots of baby dust your way :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

And too all the rest of u ladies too!:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well fx af dosent come and your bfp dose I will test tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning good luck o then who are about to ovulate xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I thought I would start this thread so we can all stick together until we get out BFPs and beyond! Also saves us moving threads each time AF arrives.
> 
> I know that some of us seem to be in for a long ride so it would be lovely to have a little group of us to support each other!
> 
> Let's share our journey, best of all with 'positive thinking' :flower:
> We can do this!!!
> 
> Hey trying :hugs: gr8 idea for this thread! Much better than moving around.
> 
> How are u going so far this cycle? Sorry af got u last cycle. I think we all felt out when it was still early days, I guess it makes it slightly better when the witch does show if we don't have any expectations of bfp. :coffee:
> 
> Well I have been completely mia... My gran passed away on Saturday... So been busy with family and stuff. :cry: really gonna miss her. She went peacefully tho, which is all we could have hoped for.
> 
> On a positive note now! Got myself my first positive smiley opk today at cd12. Did the soy again this cycle didn't have any side effects like I did last cycle thankfully and it is making me ovulate early again so I'm really pleased :thumbup: also been having more ewcm than last cycle and been planning bd ( doing the smep like you are :thumbup:) better so so far everythin looks good. Gonna give bd a good go from tonight until 1 day after O. Starting to get slight O pain now too so yay.
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply in the other thread... You asked about Omega 3 and 6- they say essential fatty acids help a lot with the building blocks of cells like the egg and sperm. Also I am using it more for ewcm which was lacking with me last cycle. Seems to be doing the trick! Some use evening primrose for ewcm too but they say to stop it after O. Fish oil ( omega 3) is fine to take the entire cycle tho. Also still taking my folic and D3 like u are!:flower:
> 
> Fingers crossed. Let's see how this cycle turns out!
> 
> Lots and lots of baby dust your way :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> And too all the rest of u ladies too!:flower:Click to expand...

Hi Tesh :flower:

I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma :hugs: I had a feeling that she may have passed away as didn't see you about on here for a while. Glad she was able to pass peacefully, which I'm sure is a good comfort for you all.

Thank you. I didn't mind AF because as you know last month I felt out from very early on. Its like I just know. We all felt out very early on in August. So strange! Oh well moving on..... :)

Cycle day 6 here now. AF has left the building :happydance: OPKs start in 4 days! BDing prob in 3 days! Goes so quick! Had a chat with DH and he now knows about temping and he fully supports the idea :) also he said about trying loads when I get my positive OPK so we will be doing SMEP again too. He also said about me elevating my hips after too. I can't believe it! He is so on board now. I'm guessing that he just needed time after the MC maybe? Also he is conscious that it's taking us a while so I think he wants to put more into it. He is now taking conception vitamins. I'm carrying on with the usual but am throwing in Pre seed too this cycle. Love not sneaking about. Feel much more relaxed. How are you finding SMEP so far? 

Thank you for the omega advice! I am so getting some of those! I am going to be rattling soon :haha: I will be reading up on them this evening. I will try anything! I'm hoping the D3 is starting to work now even if it's just a tiny bit. 

Yay for soy :happydance: that stuff is magic! I am so using that too if my OV plays up again. I love all of these pills. I'm a ttc addict :haha: 

:dust: being sent your way too! Praying this is a good cycle for us both!


----------



## HungryM3

So this is where you 2 have been hiding out!!! I've missed you guys! 

Tesh, I'm sorry to hear about your grandma. Hope you're feeling better. 

Good luck you both for this cycle!!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Hungry! :hi: 

Awww, glad that you are here and have joined :) I made this thread as I Thought it would be nice to stay in one place :) Love that you and Tesh are here to hang out! 

What CD are you on now? AF got me on Sat after 3 full days of spotting. Cycle was 28 days too so it seems like it's back to normal now. 

How are you feeling about this cycle? I'm feeling ok. Guess because I'm in the relaxing part ....


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies this may seem like a weird question. But to those of you who use pre seed. Do you use the applicators or do you just use it like u would normal lubricant? 

I'm finding the idea of using the applicator not very sexy, unless I go to the bathroom and do it before I know we are going to BD? Any advice would be most welcomed :) I'm planning on using it for the first time this weekend


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx


----------



## ccoastgal

I would like to join. We stopped trying when my DH went to the academy for Sheriffs. We have a little under two months left until we start trying again. But I am anxious and want to start again. :coffee: I am going to ask him if we can NTNP while we are waiting and see if he is willing.


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx

:doh: well I guess it will stop the early testing at least! :) I can't wait to pee on an OPK in 3 days time! :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Trying and Hungry :hugs: it's gr8 to have u guys on here too!!

Trying, it's sooo awesome that your DH is so onboard now! :happydance: it's so comforting and also reassuring to know they are their for support in ttc esp all the crazy stuff we do! Lol

I'm finding smep to be so normal and not exhausting at all this cycle! Actually been enjoying the extra time together with dh. Feel so well covered this cycle with bd even tho I haven't ovulated yet! Hopefully I ovulate today :dohh: really need a temp rise tomorrow fingers crossed!! Thought I would O early like last time... Well I don't mind too much cos it's still early for me and I got to plan bd perfectly. My cervix and cm have also been cooperating surprisingly! This cycle just did the soy, taking my Vits and used soft cups and preseed.

To answer your preseed question.. We have been using it since last October. Tried inserting it with applicator etc but it gets sooo messy that feels like the swimmers just flow out and it becomes a bit too much. Dh and I just use it as normal lube. I find a little goes a long way. Less is definitely more! :thumbup: I would also say if u have ewcm even if it's a little I would use it more as lube and not as ewcm replacement. I personally feel that the swimmers drown if it's too much lol :dohh: but that's just me! Can't believe how quick these cycles are going by! Soon you will be ready to O!

Hungry how far are u in your cycle? I am going to try to test until af is late this cycle! :blush: haha dunno if I will make it I have no self control!!!


----------



## Tesh23

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx

Hey caz and Bob! Oh no:dohh: hopefully she stays away!!! When will u get a chance to get some hpts again?


----------



## caz & bob

Trying4first1 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx
> 
> :doh: well I guess it will stop the early testing at least! :) I can't wait to pee on an OPK in 3 days time! :haha:Click to expand...

I no hun gutted really xx


----------



## caz & bob

Tesh23 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx
> 
> Hey caz and Bob! Oh no:dohh: hopefully she stays away!!! When will u get a chance to get some hpts again?Click to expand...

Tuesday hun so fx af stays away xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Thanks Trying and Hungry :hugs: it's gr8 to have u guys on here too!!
> 
> Trying, it's sooo awesome that your DH is so onboard now! :happydance: it's so comforting and also reassuring to know they are their for support in ttc esp all the crazy stuff we do! Lol
> 
> I'm finding smep to be so normal and not exhausting at all this cycle! Actually been enjoying the extra time together with dh. Feel so well covered this cycle with bd even tho I haven't ovulated yet! Hopefully I ovulate today :dohh: really need a temp rise tomorrow fingers crossed!! Thought I would O early like last time... Well I don't mind too much cos it's still early for me and I got to plan bd perfectly. My cervix and cm have also been cooperating surprisingly! This cycle just did the soy, taking my Vits and used soft cups and preseed.
> 
> To answer your preseed question.. We have been using it since last October. Tried inserting it with applicator etc but it gets sooo messy that feels like the swimmers just flow out and it becomes a bit too much. Dh and I just use it as normal lube. I find a little goes a long way. Less is definitely more! :thumbup: I would also say if u have ewcm even if it's a little I would use it more as lube and not as ewcm replacement. I personally feel that the swimmers drown if it's too much lol :dohh: but that's just me! Can't believe how quick these cycles are going by! Soon you will be ready to O!
> 
> Hungry how far are u in your cycle? I am going to try to test until af is late this cycle! :blush: haha dunno if I will make it I have no self control!!!

Thank you. My life feels so much better now knowing that he is on board again. I can now be openly crazy with him :haha: 

Oh that's good about SMEP. Guess it depends on your energy levels that cycle. Sometimes it's ok I find and others way too tiring. It is good in the sense of you do feel well covered. That way getting a BFN isn't so bad as I feel that at least it did as much as I could and it's just down to the science of it all :) 
Can't believe your on O already! This month is super speedy! 
I am CD8 now. Prob start BD tomorrow to clear out the old spermies! Haha. Had ha so much creamy CM today and yesterday it's ridiculous! Hoping it means. That my body is gearing up in prep for EWCM and O :happydance: 

I think will use the preseed as normal lube then. I do get some EWCM but not huge amounts. Bought some EPO yesterday for next cycle to help with that and got some omega 3 but unsure of when to start taking it? Can I take it all through my cycle too? Obv would stop with it if I ever got a BFP though. I wonder if would have to stop the D3 also? 

Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend :flower:


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, 

Take EPO till O. I usually start on CD1 and stop the next day after my positive opk. Don't continue on as it supposedly makes your uterus contract. Not good.  

Yay for both you and Tesh. About to O! Good luck to both of you for this cycle. I'll be cheering you on. :flower:

I can't keep up with the thread! I don't come on often enough.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls started spotting last night :af: got me this morning 28/29 day cycle for me fx to ever one else cd1 new cycle fx I get it this time good luck to u all xx


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying,
> 
> Take EPO till O. I usually start on CD1 and stop the next day after my positive opk. Don't continue on as it supposedly makes your uterus contract. Not good.
> 
> Yay for both you and Tesh. About to O! Good luck to both of you for this cycle. I'll be cheering you on. :flower:
> 
> I can't keep up with the thread! I don't come on often enough.

Hey Hungry

Thanks. For the tip :) will be starting it next cycle anyway as feel is a bit late now as on CD9. 

Thank you. Will be cheering you on too! When are you due to O? I'm due between fri and sun. Not long :)


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls started spotting last night :af: got me this morning 28/29 day cycle for me fx to ever one else cd1 new cycle fx I get it this time good luck to u all xx

Oh so sorry caz. Boooo to the witch! Hopefully better lock this cycle. OV is just around the corner :) x


----------



## Sweetmama26

CD 12 for me, my chart is much more stable this month, started OPKs yesterday and doing SMEP this month, our DTD is on par now so we'll see how this goes this month. I have a good feeling about it but don't want to get my hopes too up on getting a positive until closer to test time and when I know I've O'd for sure.


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I know what u mean about smep. It can get down right boring and too formal and robotic!:dohh:
Dh and I actually didn't find it tiring at all this cycle. Don't know if it's the extra supplements we've been taking..or maybe cos we've been eating quite healthy recently. Dh was even in the mood to have another go tonight!! To be honest so was I but I thought we both needed a days break! Lol. If u look at my chart I think we were pretty covered this cycle and I also used my soft cup to hold the spermies right where they needed to be ...but sometimes u can be so well covered and nothing, and other times just once seals the deal so!:shrug: we will just have to wait and see!

I have had two high temps the last two days so one more tomorrow confirms O at cd14 which is not too bad and still a couple days early for me. So tomorrow should be 3dpo. Funny thing is I have had none of my usual symptoms this cycle... Before or after O. Hardly even had any O pain it was so mild. Not that I'm complaining! I think the D3 has even made me feel more happy and uplifted cos my mood is so much better- usually I can be quite moody :blush:

You can def take omega 3/ fish oil throughout your cycle I am pretty sure u can take it while you're pregnant too! It's a gr8 source of dha! :thumbup: as hungry said tho when it comes to epo I would also stop it just before O. Hope u have an early O this cycle too! Have u started testing yet? If u O on cd15 again that puts u only 5 days behind me! :flower:

Hungry hope u are also gettin ready to O! Pop in when u can! I also am struggling to find time to get online and post. Having to use my phone is so high maintenance! Lol

Caz and Bob sorry the with got u:hugs: it just means you are one more cycle closer to your bfp!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cd 3 for me hope your all well as for me not been on for a couple of days congrats to them who have got there :bfp: well done goodluck to them who are going to ovulate fx its my cycle is time I hope :) xx


----------



## psychochick

I'm also in a new cycle now. AF came a day early. It was super heavy and crampy the first day blegh :wacko: I know I have two small fibroids and they contribute to heavy bleeding sometimes but kind of a terrible start to a long weekend. We actually had a mud bath booked for this weekend then I canceled it last month because mud baths are not good for pregnant women and I wasn't sure if I could be pregnant by this weekend. But I suppose it was a good call because I wouldn't want to do mud bath with a raging period :laugh2:

I think this cycle I'll just do the same thing as last time, maybe spread out the BD to every other day even during fertile week. And I might actually stop temping after confirmed O and ban myself from bnb until BFP or AF. It's starting to feel like waiting for BFP/AF is the primary goal of TWW but I still got a life to live!! It's weird I started playing video games and watching cartoons (last airbender). Feeling all young again before the troubles of TTC and it's so nice and carefree.


----------



## caz & bob

were going to do it 2days in a row then miss a day that's how I got pregnant with me dd xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been away on vacation! I tried to catch up, sorry to those who AF got, seems many are waiting to O! I will be cheering! It's 8 DPO for me, and BFN this morning. Will see tomorrow. I am still positive but moved on to being realistic and set up my exam appointments and drs appointments so I can start clomid on time next month and not lose another month. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying I know what u mean about smep. It can get down right boring and too formal and robotic!:dohh:
> Dh and I actually didn't find it tiring at all this cycle. Don't know if it's the extra supplements we've been taking..or maybe cos we've been eating quite healthy recently. Dh was even in the mood to have another go tonight!! To be honest so was I but I thought we both needed a days break! Lol. If u look at my chart I think we were pretty covered this cycle and I also used my soft cup to hold the spermies right where they needed to be ...but sometimes u can be so well covered and nothing, and other times just once seals the deal so!:shrug: we will just have to wait and see!
> 
> I have had two high temps the last two days so one more tomorrow confirms O at cd14 which is not too bad and still a couple days early for me. So tomorrow should be 3dpo. Funny thing is I have had none of my usual symptoms this cycle... Before or after O. Hardly even had any O pain it was so mild. Not that I'm complaining! I think the D3 has even made me feel more happy and uplifted cos my mood is so much better- usually I can be quite moody :blush:
> 
> You can def take omega 3/ fish oil throughout your cycle I am pretty sure u can take it while you're pregnant too! It's a gr8 source of dha! :thumbup: as hungry said tho when it comes to epo I would also stop it just before O. Hope u have an early O this cycle too! Have u started testing yet? If u O on cd15 again that puts u only 5 days behind me! :flower:
> 
> Hungry hope u are also gettin ready to O! Pop in when u can! I also am struggling to find time to get online and post. Having to use my phone is so high maintenance! Lol
> 
> Caz and Bob sorry the with got u:hugs: it just means you are one more cycle closer to your bfp!

Hi Tesh. 
Sorry just managed to get on here. This week has been crazy busy! I'm glad I finally have a moment to sit down and chill :) How have you been? 

Hahaha you know what, healthy eating can give you more energy. I def feel better now I eat well and have slimmed down. Good that it's helping you with all the BDing! I would definitely say that you are very well covered :thumbup: I have never used the soft cups as I am scared of it getting stuck up there. I'm such a wimp with things like that. 

CD14 is a great OV day :) I hope mine isn't too far off that. Going by my CM I'm guessing CD15-16 this month.The proper EWCM only arrived today but had wet CM yesterday. So will see soon enough. I started OPKs yesterday but haven't BD again properly since Sunday. We had some Funtime last night but Not actual BD. we can save that for tomorrow when I'm nearer to O. I didn't mind as I think those spermies be dead time the weekend comes anyway, plus it's nice to not have to worry about full BD all of the time. Did you get your 3rd high temp!? Hope I'm not too far benind! 

Ohhh awesome I will take the omega and will be careful with the EPO. D3 I think is awesome. I actually feel better in myself for taking it. So glad I found out about it :) 

Also this week I found out my cousin keeps having MC and she has been diagnosed with Hughes syndrome. I have decided to pay for a private test just incase this is why I have had two already. Only because I am concerned that it may run in the family as my great nan had clotting issues and another one of my cousins too. Hopefully will get that done in the next couple of weeks. 

Hope your having a good week :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

CD14 and positive OPK is here right on schedule!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Yay for O!! :happydance::happydance: U were right on the mark with that hey!

I have also been so busy and been keeping myself occupied in the tww that I have hardly noticed anything this cycle except that I have not got my usual post O symptoms. Boobs only started to get sore yesterday. I am 7 dpo today and been having small quick little stabbing pains right above my pubic bone rather than my usual mild cramps and ovary pains from after O. We shall see how this cycle turns out tho! Not getting my hopes up :nope: 

Haha I was so scared with the soft cup at first I even put it in wrong a couple of times! Ouch lol. But on the third try I got the hang of it. I actually feel more secure with putting it in right after bd now cos nothing leaks out :haha:

D3 really puts me in a better mood I feel! Glad it does for u too and i am not just making it up in my mind!

Can't believe its the weekend already!! Better get too bd'ing missy :thumbup::happydance: Let us know when u confirm O!!!:flower:

Tomorrow will be 8dpo for me. I may give in and test early on Sunday or Monday :blush:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying, that's so awful about your cousin, it must be really difficult to have found that out... did they confirm testing for Hughes syndrome for u? I am keeping u in my thoughts and praying that it is not hereditary :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh

Yes I am so happy! I think finally my cycle has returned to normal and has settled into a pattern. Never used to OV his early it's great :) me and DH DTD last night and the night before. Will do it again today too and tomorrow so we are covered. My temp was up this am but think that was due to the alcohol last night. Whoops :haha: why I always drink and the most crucial time I don't know. I just forget! 

Ohhhhh well those things may def be a sign for you :) anything out of the ordinary should def be noted. Your like me though, don't get hopes up as you never know if it's the body playing awful tricks. Really hoping this is your month! I just can't believe you are now 8dpo already! You are miles ahead of me! I'm hoping I will be 1dpo tomorrow :) 



You are so brave with the soft cups. I would panic if I couldn't get one out. Bet you are glad that you persevered with them though. Must be great that nothing leaks out. I have been laying there With a pillow under my hips for 20mins after DTD the last two nights and that has helped slightly. 

Your def not crazy about the D3. I think it's worked wonders on my mood especially. Shows that we lack the sunshine here! 

Please keep me updated on any tests! I love POAS updates :) I still get to pee on an OPK today so that will keep me happy for today. Really hope that it's negative today otherwise my 4 day marathon will turn into 5! Yikes! I will let you know when O has been confirmed :)

Thanks for the thoughts :hugs: I am hopefully having my blood test next week. Getting hold of the clinic has been a nightmare. Luckily it's private this one so will get in very quickly and results are back very quick too. If I test positive then at least there is a reason why I can't get through the first tri. If not then I will be so relieved as it will be one less thing to worry about and will put my mind at rest. My DH is determined that next time it will be our time. He wants a baby so badly and it breaks my heart that I can't give him one at the moment. Praying it will happen soon &#10084;&#65039;

Hope you have a fab weekend and will update you about O. I look forward to POAS updates! :happydance:


----------



## Trying4first1

Wow! Wasn't expecting another positive OPK! So dark today, darker than the control line! Hopefully O tomorrow. Just means an extra day of BD :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying it's so funny that you posted about poas updates as I am just about to post one!

Firstly wow on the super bd schedule!! I think u are gonna be pretty well covered which is such a bonus. Haha it's so funny that u mention drinking close to O time I totally did that last cycle ON O day too, so was a bit skeptical putting in my temp the next morning! But I bet my hat that u will O today! ;-) 

I always used to be paranoid that the spermies were never getting inside my cervix even my doctor laughed at me. Well I'm still paranoid that's why I love softcups! I think it's more for my mental well being lol! 

Eek we don't lack sunshine at all down here so I try and keep out the sun when I can as I am tanned enough and don't need to get any darker haha. So the D3 is prob very welcomed by my body too!

Trying I just know u are going to get the test result u are hoping for when u go in to test for Hughes. I am gonna wait for your update on that Ok!

I can't believe I am 8dpo either.. Hoping u will be 1dpo tomorrow too! So... I decided to poas when I got back home from my mums place ( been there from 6am helping with a sort of thanks giving for my gran). Was bursting I needed to pee so bad lol. So I said wth I'll pee on a stick.

Gonna post below the test result... I THINK I see somethin that is super duper FAINT FAINT FAINT. Which may have some pink but I really can't tell as the lighting is so bad at home that it hurts my eyes if I stare at the test too long! The 'lying' as I am calling it lol appeared within 4mins. Don't trust it yet as I am very skeptical unless I see a dark bfp!


----------



## Tesh23

Anyone see it? Evap? Am I seeing things? Just adjusted the lighting in the pic as the lighting where I took the photo is really bad. It's a SERIOUSLY hectic squinter in real life.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20150912_194658.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 25









PSX_20150912_194832.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Momtastic101

tesh I see a faint line!!!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks momtastic, I am really not gettin my hopes up tho until I see somethin more convincing... Would be gr8 if this turns out to be a bfp but I have a feeling it could be a 4min evap for some reason!

Now that I look at it again it looks a bit thinner than the control?.. Wil have to try and get to the store tomorrow to get another test or wait until Monday!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh I think I see it! A very faint shadow! Really hope it's the start of something! Get more tests!!!!!!! :) :) :) eeeek!!! You should def try again Monday with FMU as you should see something a slightly more by then. Please keep us updated!

Me and DH have def covered all bases this cycle. We have now BD 3 days in a row. Will go tomorrow and Monday too! If it's a BFN again then at least we can say that we tried and we know that we maximised our chances. I discarded my temp on FF as it was def not accurate at all. Hope tomorrow I get a rise of not an O dip which I get some cycles. 

Thank you. I hope I do too. Just want it off my mind now. Really hope the clinic call me back on Monday as would love to have it done end of the week. 

Your cycles do seem to go mega quick! Mine feels long this month for some reason. Really hope I'm 1 dpo tomorrow or Monday at latest. I'm guessing Monday. FF has put me as O jtomorrow. I have a feeling it may be right. But O on CD16 isn't bad at all really as would still have a 12 day LP :) 

Good luck with the next test. Fingers are crossed for you :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

UPDATE. No temp rise this AM so guessing that it will be tomorrow :) O must be close though as feeling very crampy this morning. I'm thinking today especially after that blazing positive yest. Will do another OPK today though to be sure. Praying it's not a positive again!

OPK is negative :happydance: there is a line but it's fainter than the control now


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Trying!

Gr8 news that you've already surged! :happydance: two more days of bd for you wow! Gosh I can't believe how well covered u are this cycle! Hopefully the extra days before O have made for a good strong eggy :thumbup:

I took a look at the test I did last night and the line now def looks like an evap. It even looks thinner than the control now. I am gonna try and wait it out til af, which should be here by Thursday! No symptoms today whatsoever. Only symptoms I have had so far are sore boobs which I sometime get anyway and that pinching/poking feeling for a couple of days above pubic bone. Otherwise zip zero nada! lol

Not that I am complaining! It's actually been quite a pleasant tww for a change. I have seen so many bfns before that it doesn't phase me anymore :dohh: I am glad though that I have found stuff along the way to improve my cycle and esp my cramping and stuff! :happydance:

Hope you're having an awesome weekend! :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh

Most covered ever! If I OV today on CD16 then fully covered that's for sure. Have BD on CD 13,14,15 and doing 16 and 17. Have done a couple of days before but prob a bit far out of the window. 

Boooo for evaps. I find that ICs are bad for those. I use them more for my POAS addiction. I use a super drug test to conform a BFP along with a digital a few days later. However it is so so early for you still. Got everything crossed ;) 

Lack of symtoms may be a good thing! I like the sound of the pinching! I had a lot of pulling With my first BFP so that could def be a sign! :happydance: so so so can't wait for you to test again. Keep away AF! 

Will let u know about my temp tomorrow. Looked after my nephew today. It's been lovely. He only 8 months old. Makes me soooo broody. It just feels so right having a baby around. DH has loved having him here. Can't wait to have our own &#128155;

Thank you. Hope your weekend is going well :)


----------



## Tesh23

Trying!!!!!

I just got this!!!!

I am 10dpo and took it at 7.30pm this evening and it came up strong within 30 seconds!!!! I am freaking the hell out!!! I almost passed out with shock. I haven't enhanced the photo at all. I always ask myself why I buy these tests cos I always get a super super faint line. But I have NEVER got a dark line before and I never expected it to be this dark! I have two lower sensitivity pink dyes for tomorrow to double check.

Started getting slight af type cramps today and boobs are still kinda sore but other than that I don't feel anythin!!

I am so scared.... And afraid to be excited cos it's so early and I'm afraid it's fake still lol
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20150914_200154.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Trying4first1

Eeeek!!!!! Tesh that is so a strong BFP!! Wow!!!!!! :happydance: so pleased for you!!! Don't worry about cramps that's normal :) I had them with my last BFP. Apparently it's everything implanting :) 

Deffo use a sensitive pink dye tomorrow to confirm. Also a few days after I love to do a digital as its lovely to see the word 'Pregnant'. Omg so so so so so amazing!!!!!! Please post me pics of pink dye tomorrow. I need to see! Too excited!! 

I so want to POAS now!!! Shame it's too damn early haha!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks Trying :hugs: thank goodness for u and your support u have really kept me sane these last two months. I do hope this is the real thing. But if it isn't it was so amazing to see that line come up! Lol... My hands are still shaking. Can feel slight cramping now... Makes me nervous but u are right if I am pregnant it's prob just stuff implanting and moving around.

Trying have u ovulated yet?? You are so well covered this cycle I just know that sperm met that eggy!:happydance: I am going to be stalking u throughout this tww. How lovely if we both get our bfps this month!!! Leave no woman behind! :hugs:

Are u still temping?


----------



## psychochick

That is a super dark line!! Congrats Tesh


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Wow tesh! Congrats that's an awesome line!!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks so much ladies:flower: 

I couldn't help it... I poas again on a pink dye. Have another one for tomorrow.

It's a faint bfp but definitely there pic isn't altered. Was with a one and half hour hold and just managed to get a trickle on the test lol... 

Part of me won't believe it until I get bloods done this week! Hope the little bean sticks!!

Pic isn't uploading sorry ladies... See my I'm in shock...10dpo thread for reference


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Thanks Trying :hugs: thank goodness for u and your support u have really kept me sane these last two months. I do hope this is the real thing. But if it isn't it was so amazing to see that line come up! Lol... My hands are still shaking. Can feel slight cramping now... Makes me nervous but u are right if I am pregnant it's prob just stuff implanting and moving around.
> 
> Trying have u ovulated yet?? You are so well covered this cycle I just know that sperm met that eggy!:happydance: I am going to be stalking u throughout this tww. How lovely if we both get our bfps this month!!! Leave no woman behind! :hugs:
> 
> Are u still temping?

And you me :hugs: I am certain it is the real thing for you. That line is incredible. I didn't get one like that until wayyyy after AF was due. Must mean your little bean will be a strong one :) Def don't worry about the cramps this early on. Your uterus prepares very early. I know we can't help but worry as its instinct but it is all very normal :) 

I have no idea if I have ovulated yet. I am still temping. Slight rise this morning but no huge spike yet. Guessing will be a slow riser like last cycle. But I will assume it could have been yest like FF predicted. We are def very covered though. Prob won't BD his eve as have done the last 4 nights in a row. We are both so shattered. I don't think tonight would do much anyway if I possibly O yesterday. I'm sure there are plenty of fellas there waiting! :happydance: 

Would be amazing if I also got my BFP but I'm not expecting it. Seems sad that I sometimes feel defeated before its began each cycle. Silly I know. Ever since my second MC I get deflated from time to time it's irritating. But hey it's got to happen one month. If it's not this cycle then I'm one closer at least :) positive thoughts :)


----------



## caz & bob

:happydance::happydance::happydance:wow congrats hun yayyy


----------



## Momtastic101

:happydance: Congrats tesh!!! I'm so happy for you I knew you had a bfp last time!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well temps not looking good here. The same as yesterday and no definite rise :wacko: looking like ovulation hasn't taken place grrrrrr. Typical, the month we pull out all the stops! Not a happy bunny right now. Guess will see what tomorrow brings. If no O detected this will be the easiest tww ever as there will be no wondering at least :)


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks so much psychochick, borr.dg, caz and Bob and momtastic!! :flower: 

Momtastic I know!! Lol I just couldn't believe it until I got a dark bfp!

Trying oh no... Are u getting any fertile cm still? Is there any way u can post your chart? 

Maybe your body is still gearing up to pop out the eggy! What is the earliest and latest u have ovulated in the last 6 cycles?


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies...

This is a test from 9pm on the bottom and a test from 3am ( couldn't sleep a wink! ) on the top?

Does anyone think the one on the right is ever so slightly darker? Haven't altered the pictures.

I finally told dh this morning. I told him to hold out both his hands and then I put a tiny little poppy seed in his hand and he asked 'what's this?' - so I said that's prob how big your baby is right now then I put the wad of 3 tests in his other hand.

Lol he was still staring at the seed then looked at the pregnancy test and almost dropped all of them and asked 'you're pregnant??' then scrabbled around looking at each test and hugging me. The look on his face was priceless wish I could have taken a picture.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2401.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## caz & bob

aww made up for u they are darker hun whoppp xxx


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Well temps not looking good here. The same as yesterday and no definite rise :wacko: looking like ovulation hasn't taken place grrrrrr. Typical, the month we pull out all the stops! Not a happy bunny right now. Guess will see what tomorrow brings. If no O detected this will be the easiest tww ever as there will be no wondering at least :)

Hey Trying I have had a look at some of my other charts and there are def cycles where I have had a slow rise to confirm O. I think as long as it is a rise its what matters. In this chart I even had the same temp two days in a row after O!

Have u tested with opk again? Maybe just do a test to double check and confirm that it is still negative.

Keep temping, hoping u get a more definite rise tomorrow :flower:

And just so u know I am not leaving this board until I see your BFP!!:hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh. No more fertile CM and last OPK was positive on Saturday. No Idea what's going on :wacko; latest ever is CD17 and earliest 14. Will see if I can try and figure out how to display my chart. 

Ps tests def darker! Can't believe how dark they are already! Maybe there are two beans in there!? :)


----------



## Tesh23

Trying u can post your chart by logging into FF and at the bottom of your chart click on the button that says 'share'.

You can copy and paste the link to your chart to show as a thumbnail in you BnB profile. I think u add it in your siggy. Hope that helps some!

Oh no... you are the 5th person to tell me twins this month! Two were unsuspecting family members and about 3 on BnB! The scary thing is I think I felt O from both sides this cycle. It was mild but I could feel it... I don't actually want twins cos its a bit daunting for a first time pregnancy and parenthood, but if that is what the good lord sends me I will welcome it with open arms:dohh: lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Well temps not looking good here. The same as yesterday and no definite rise :wacko: looking like ovulation hasn't taken place grrrrrr. Typical, the month we pull out all the stops! Not a happy bunny right now. Guess will see what tomorrow brings. If no O detected this will be the easiest tww ever as there will be no wondering at least :)
> 
> Hey Trying I have had a look at some of my other charts and there are def cycles where I have had a slow rise to confirm O. I think as long as it is a rise its what matters. In this chart I even had the same temp two days in a row after O!
> 
> Have u tested with opk again? Maybe just do a test to double check and confirm that it is still negative.
> 
> Keep temping, hoping u get a more definite rise tomorrow :flower:
> 
> And just so u know I am not leaving this board until I see your BFP!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey! We must have replied at the same time! :) haha. I'm not even sure if I have had a rise!? I will def try and get my chart on here so you can have a peek :) 

Sounds like a plan! I was thinking the same. Great minds! I am on my way home now so will do one as soon as I get in as I actually really need to pee! Want to check that thee wasn't another surge. Been feeling v AF like crampy today so maybe late O? 

Will def keep temping. I am praying for the rise so bad as we tried so hard this cycle. Def our best one in the last six months I would say. 

Awww you are amazing! So lovely that you still want to stick around :hugs: I hope the ladies in the first tri board are lovely too and offer good support. I WILL get my BFP!!!!!! If not this cycle then hoping soon :flower: 

I will post my chart for you asap. Also how are you feeling!? Are your cramps subsiding a bit today? :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying u can post your chart by logging into FF and at the bottom of your chart click on the button that says 'share'.
> 
> You can copy and paste the link to your chart to show as a thumbnail in you BnB profile. I think u add it in your siggy. Hope that helps some!
> 
> Oh no... you are the 5th person to tell me twins this month! Two were unsuspecting family members and about 3 on BnB! The scary thing is I think I felt O from both sides this cycle. It was mild but I could feel it... I don't actually want twins cos its a bit daunting for a first time pregnancy and parenthood, but if that is what the good lord sends me I will welcome it with open arms:dohh: lol

Thank you I will give it a go. I'm not great on the PC but hoping I will figure it out :) 

Haha I only say because my friend got her BFP with her twins at 11dpo and wasn't even as strong as yours. So you never know. If it was then, wow!!! It would be hard work but so lovely and such a blessing :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Well temps not looking good here. The same as yesterday and no definite rise :wacko: looking like ovulation hasn't taken place grrrrrr. Typical, the month we pull out all the stops! Not a happy bunny right now. Guess will see what tomorrow brings. If no O detected this will be the easiest tww ever as there will be no wondering at least :)
> 
> Hey Trying I have had a look at some of my other charts and there are def cycles where I have had a slow rise to confirm O. I think as long as it is a rise its what matters. In this chart I even had the same temp two days in a row after O!
> 
> Have u tested with opk again? Maybe just do a test to double check and confirm that it is still negative.
> 
> Keep temping, hoping u get a more definite rise tomorrow :flower:
> 
> And just so u know I am not leaving this board until I see your BFP!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! We must have replied at the same time! :) haha. I'm not even sure if I have had a rise!? I will def try and get my chart on here so you can have a peek :)
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I was thinking the same. Great minds! I am on my way home now so will do one as soon as I get in as I actually really need to pee! Want to check that thee wasn't another surge. Been feeling v AF like crampy today so maybe late O?
> 
> Will def keep temping. I am praying for the rise so bad as we tried so hard this cycle. Def our best one in the last six months I would say.
> 
> Awww you are amazing! So lovely that you still want to stick around :hugs: I hope the ladies in the first tri board are lovely too and offer good support. I WILL get my BFP!!!!!! If not this cycle then hoping soon :flower:
> 
> I will post my chart for you asap. Also how are you feeling!? Are your cramps subsiding a bit today? :flower:Click to expand...

Haha Great minds! :winkwink:

Yes please post your chart I NEED to see it :thumbup: and hey we are in this ttc thing together until we GET our BFPS together! Leave no woman behind!! :happydance: And yes u WILL, its not the positive thinking thread for nothing! 

WOw can't believe she was having twins and her test was lighter.. I feel so nervous... I am going to do my bloods tomorrow so I can confirm. Its one of those either yes or no tests. SO IF yes they will send it to my doc and he will take it from there to test progesterone levels etc.

I am more nervous cos af day is coming up on Thursday, and I am so scared I am going to see blood :cry: no more cramping today... just been feeling a bit tired and a bit off my food. Wow ok just a quick little pinching feeling as I typed this.:dohh:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Well temps not looking good here. The same as yesterday and no definite rise :wacko: looking like ovulation hasn't taken place grrrrrr. Typical, the month we pull out all the stops! Not a happy bunny right now. Guess will see what tomorrow brings. If no O detected this will be the easiest tww ever as there will be no wondering at least :)
> 
> Hey Trying I have had a look at some of my other charts and there are def cycles where I have had a slow rise to confirm O. I think as long as it is a rise its what matters. In this chart I even had the same temp two days in a row after O!
> 
> Have u tested with opk again? Maybe just do a test to double check and confirm that it is still negative.
> 
> Keep temping, hoping u get a more definite rise tomorrow :flower:
> 
> And just so u know I am not leaving this board until I see your BFP!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! We must have replied at the same time! :) haha. I'm not even sure if I have had a rise!? I will def try and get my chart on here so you can have a peek :)
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I was thinking the same. Great minds! I am on my way home now so will do one as soon as I get in as I actually really need to pee! Want to check that thee wasn't another surge. Been feeling v AF like crampy today so maybe late O?
> 
> Will def keep temping. I am praying for the rise so bad as we tried so hard this cycle. Def our best one in the last six months I would say.
> 
> Awww you are amazing! So lovely that you still want to stick around :hugs: I hope the ladies in the first tri board are lovely too and offer good support. I WILL get my BFP!!!!!! If not this cycle then hoping soon :flower:
> 
> I will post my chart for you asap. Also how are you feeling!? Are your cramps subsiding a bit today? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Great minds! :winkwink:
> 
> Yes please post your chart I NEED to see it :thumbup: and hey we are in this ttc thing together until we GET our BFPS together! Leave no woman behind!! :happydance: And yes u WILL, its not the positive thinking thread for nothing!
> 
> WOw can't believe she was having twins and her test was lighter.. I feel so nervous... I am going to do my bloods tomorrow so I can confirm. Its one of those either yes or no tests. SO IF yes they will send it to my doc and he will take it from there to test progesterone levels etc.
> 
> I am more nervous cos af day is coming up on Thursday, and I am so scared I am going to see blood :cry: no more cramping today... just been feeling a bit tired and a bit off my food. Wow ok just a quick little pinching feeling as I typed this.:dohh:Click to expand...

Chart is finally now up for you to see! As you can see its not looking too great right now. I have done to OPK nada its v negative and CM is very sticky now. This is true, us ladies must stick together! :happydance: We all know how it feels to be trying for so long without success, but as you definitely know, we do get there in the end :thumb:

Hahaha be so funny if I am right. I really am wondering! you will have to let me know you prog level results thats for sure! My antiphospholipid bloods won't be done until next week now as they need a blood note from my GP first :ohh:so will have to see him at the end of the week. 

That is always the worry I think, although my BFPS have always been after AF so knew she wasn't arriving. Even so yours def isn't coming with lines like that :happydance::happydance:and you won't be seeing her for a good 9 months now!!!!! Yayyy!!!


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Chart is finally now up for you to see! As you can see its not looking too great right now. I have done to OPK nada its v negative and CM is very sticky now. This is true, us ladies must stick together! :happydance: We all know how it feels to be trying for so long without success, but as you definitely know, we do get there in the end :thumb:
> 
> Hahaha be so funny if I am right. I really am wondering! you will have to let me know you prog level results thats for sure! My antiphospholipid bloods won't be done until next week now as they need a blood note from my GP first :ohh:so will have to see him at the end of the week.
> 
> That is always the worry I think, although my BFPS have always been after AF so knew she wasn't arriving. Even so yours def isn't coming with lines like that :happydance::happydance:and you won't be seeing her for a good 9 months now!!!!! Yayyy!!!

Trying: I don't know if you were temping before this cycle as well? Looking at your chart though I think you might just be a slow rise in temp, usually FF won't add crosshairs until 3 days past O. It's usually more about the pattern than the specific days, but tomorrow will tell!


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Chart is finally now up for you to see! As you can see its not looking too great right now. I have done to OPK nada its v negative and CM is very sticky now. This is true, us ladies must stick together! :happydance: We all know how it feels to be trying for so long without success, but as you definitely know, we do get there in the end :thumb:
> 
> Hahaha be so funny if I am right. I really am wondering! you will have to let me know you prog level results thats for sure! My antiphospholipid bloods won't be done until next week now as they need a blood note from my GP first :ohh:so will have to see him at the end of the week.
> 
> That is always the worry I think, although my BFPS have always been after AF so knew she wasn't arriving. Even so yours def isn't coming with lines like that :happydance::happydance:and you won't be seeing her for a good 9 months now!!!!! Yayyy!!!
> 
> Trying: I don't know if you were temping before this cycle as well? Looking at your chart though I think you might just be a slow rise in temp, usually FF won't add crosshairs until 3 days past O. It's usually more about the pattern than the specific days, but tomorrow will tell!Click to expand...

Thanks pyschochick! Hoping it is just slow and that's all :) Going to be so nervous tomorrow morning! 

I started temping a few cycles ago. I used to get an O dip and a big spike the day after. Weird how it can change. I think last month was slow but not this bad


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I def think u can expect to see a higher temp tomorrow even if it slight!:thumbsup: 

If your setting is on advanced with ff then I am pretty sure tomorrow should show u at 3dpo!

Don't stress too much. One temp does not a chart make as they say. And by the looks of it I am able to discern a notable shift, and am pretty confident of a higher temp tomorrow!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Tesh. I really hope you are right :flower: just hope I sleep now as will be worrying all night. I think I will just temp to confirm O again this month as I get anxious about seeing the possible dreaded dip before AF comes. Plus I enjoy having the break from it all for a bit. I will let you know how things go tomorrow. Hope your taking care of yourself. I recommend plenty of sleep :) I miss my pregnancy naps so much. Best sleeps ever :)


----------



## HungryM3

Hey trying!

Sorry to see that your chart this month is throwing you off. :hugs: are your temps taken at the same time? I do see an upward pattern coming up just the range of your pre-O and post-O is very small. 

Try not to think about it too much. I noticed that because I'm so anxious to see the temp rise to confirm O that usually my temps after I get my positive opk is usually off. Cos that's when I start waking up at really odd hours to check the time. 

Ttc is just stressful!!! Hang in there.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Hungry! Long time no speak. How are you doing!? Lovely to hear from you :) 

Thank you so much :hugs:I just get a bit anxious around this time. I have been temping at the same time, but the last two days I keep waking up. Prob because I'm anxious to see that important rise in temp. Yeah the range isn't great so hoping tomorrow it goes up. If not I guess it means no ovulation this cycle :( 

Thank you will try not too. It's so out of our control, so worrying is silly. But TTC is very stressful I agree. Sounds like we have the same issue with temps around this time. I will take your advice and try to chill :) will update you tomorrow. You must be just ahead of me in your cycle?


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I def think I would place O at cd16 for u this cycle. Can't wait to hear and see what your temp is this morning! 

I got a big dip this morning... But I also got this... 2-3 weeks!! Wth! I was expecting it to be 1-2! Also got a 20 strong positive on the clear blue plus last night... I think I am starting to believe it now but will only truly believe it when I get a positive on bloods today!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2402.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6









PSX_20150915_214002.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Trying4first1

Morning ladies! I would say CD16 too based on my past LPs and by looking at the chart. Well temp shot up this am! However it's not accurate as my sleep quality was awful :( from 3am maybe I should have taken it then. I kept waking up. So will need to keep temping over the next few days. 

Tesh Wow! 2-3 already! I only had 1-2 at 5 weeks! There is def two in there! :) haha. It's definatley real that's for sure! That line is so so strong for AF day not even being here yet. You are 100 percent pregnant! :happydance: temp dips are ok as hormones fluctuate up and down in pregnancy as do symtoms I was told.


----------



## Tesh23

Woo hoo for O!!!! I knew it!! Trying don't worry bout your temp being inaccurate. It is a really really high temp and even if was off it would only be off by a bit which would still probably leave u with a high temp for today! :happydance:

Ok girls... So got my blood results back today and... I'm pregnant!! Will get my hcg levels confirmed in 24 hours!!

So happy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2403.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## psychochick

Congrats Tesh! I think you said before that you've been trying for a while right? The news is even better with the wait isn't it? :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Definitely psychochick thank u!! :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Woo hoo for O!!!! I knew it!! Trying don't worry bout your temp being inaccurate. It is a really really high temp and even if was off it would only be off by a bit which would still probably leave u with a high temp for today! :happydance:
> 
> Ok girls... So got my blood results back today and... I'm pregnant!! Will get my hcg levels confirmed in 24 hours!!
> 
> So happy :cloud9:

Thanks Tesh. I think you are right. I'm going to stop temping now so I can sleep, unless I have a good night and I'm not in the anxious frame of mind :haha:

Well went to the docs today and I have an appointment to test for clotting disorder next month. I don't have to go private as I have a good case. He said because it runs in the family and I have had two MC already it's a very good cause for concern. So in a way be better not to get get a BFP this cycle incase I do have it, as I will just MC again. Hoping it's all clear but if not I do have a 80 percent chance of having my own children with medication. Just praying all is well! 

I hope you definatley believe it now! Bet seeing those words was amazing! So so happy for you! It's even more special when you have waited for so long. Good things come to those who wait my mum says. I believe her :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Oh nice chart Trying. I'd say even if you were waking up a lot, that may be silghtly higher than an accurate bbt but it's not going to be a whole 0.4 degree difference. I had to do a bit of math there trying to think in Celsius rather than Fahrenheit 

I hope the clotting disorder tests come out well. I mean, I'm not really sure what I hope since if it does explain your MCs then I hope you can get it treated and won't have to worry about MCs anymore.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Oh nice chart Trying. I'd say even if you were waking up a lot, that may be silghtly higher than an accurate bbt but it's not going to be a whole 0.4 degree difference. I had to do a bit of math there trying to think in Celsius rather than Fahrenheit
> 
> I hope the clotting disorder tests come out well. I mean, I'm not really sure what I hope since if it does explain your MCs then I hope you can get it treated and won't have to worry about MCs anymore.

Thanks psychochick :) your right, there's no way it would be that different surely. Going to relax about it now and just get on with the rest of the month. If AF comes she comes. Nothing I can do about it so will just plan for the next cycle if she does. Will need more vits for DH and more omega 3 for me if she arrives as only had a months supply. 

Thank you. I know what you mean it's a catch 22. I think yeah at least we know why I miscarry but then also means I would have a condition that needs monitoring for life as it can impact on my health later on. I don't know what to think in all honesty. 

What day are you testing!?


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I think you are right, u can temp now when u feel like it so as not to stress yourself out unnecessarily.

I am praying hard for u :hugs:, and I am hoping that your last 2 mc's were because of purely natural causes and not anything else. If it comes down to it being that u have the clotting disorder though, I am glad in a way that there are options still available for u to conceive, be it meds or not. But we have to stay positive and sometimes we have to welcome the good with the bad in this ttc chaos unfortunately, but whatever happens I am confident everything will work out for the best.

And your mum is definitely a very wise woman, I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## psychochick

I'm probably testing weekend of Sept 26/27? I keep telling myself not to test and just wait for AF but that simply has not happened; I usually indulge myself by testing around 9-11DPO and then when it's BFN, I'm ok waiting till AF. So wasting one cheapie test a cycle is acceptable. Still have quite a number of cheapies to go. Maybe running out of OPKs soon though. Not sure I still need them, I've been extremely regular when it comes to ovulation so far, but I feel like the one month I ditch them will be like the month I O too late or too early or something hahah


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, I've missed chatting with you!! I'm glad you got your temp rise and o is confirmed! And your doctor is going ahead to test you for anti clotting? Is mthfr one of them? I've been hearing more and more how that is so common. 

Yeah but I used to get so anxious to make sure my temps went up and stayed up that I never slept well during the tww. Plus I never set an alarm and just tried to wake up automatically. So didn't help when I had to check the clock when I wake haha 

I've been feeling terribly sick and haven't been on as regularly as I used to. I got my bfp 2 weeks back but had spotting so was given a progesterone shot as well as progesterone oral supplements. Not sure if that was what made me sick cos immediately the next 2 weeks I was out on the couch just wanting to puke. Lost all appetite and didn't want to go out. Going for my scan tomorrow so I'm really worried, worried history will repeat itself and I won't hear a heartbeat. :-(

Ps worrying never stops haha. Worry about O, bfp, scans, blood tests.... And so much more.


----------



## Tesh23

Hungry congrats!!!! Don't know how I missed your bfp!!!! So u DID have a successful August cycle I'm so happy for u!!! :hugs: 

I am also super worried, going in for my first appointment next Friday. But I am sure everythin will be fine for both of us..we must stay positive and try not to stress ourselves out :flower: 

I think ms is supposed to hit around 6 weeks? That would be spot on for why u may be feeling so knackered. Well the progesterone as well! When I used progesterone cream last cycle I had the worst aches and pains and just felt all round miserable.

Let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying I think you are right, u can temp now when u feel like it so as not to stress yourself out unnecessarily.
> 
> I am praying hard for u :hugs:, and I am hoping that your last 2 mc's were because of purely natural causes and not anything else. If it comes down to it being that u have the clotting disorder though, I am glad in a way that there are options still available for u to conceive, be it meds or not. But we have to stay positive and sometimes we have to welcome the good with the bad in this ttc chaos unfortunately, but whatever happens I am confident everything will work out for the best.
> 
> And your mum is definitely a very wise woman, I agree! :thumbsup:

Hi Tesh. That's definitely what I am going to do :) I took it this morning but if I feel stressed then I won't bother. I know I ovulated and that's the main thing. 

Thank you :hugs: I am sure that things are fine but it's better to be safe as its a health issue that should be known about. Found out today that another member of my family has recently had a blood clot and has been in hospital. So glad I'm getting checked out! But either way we have to deal with whatever hand we are dealt with. We will have children one day, be it next year or even if it's in a few years. It will happen. I know it will &#10084;&#65039;

Hope you are feeling ok and those symtoms aren't creeping up just yet!?


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> I'm probably testing weekend of Sept 26/27? I keep telling myself not to test and just wait for AF but that simply has not happened; I usually indulge myself by testing around 9-11DPO and then when it's BFN, I'm ok waiting till AF. So wasting one cheapie test a cycle is acceptable. Still have quite a number of cheapies to go. Maybe running out of OPKs soon though. Not sure I still need them, I've been extremely regular when it comes to ovulation so far, but I feel like the one month I ditch them will be like the month I O too late or too early or something hahah

Hey! Oh your due AF same time as me! I'm due on the 26th. I need to try and hold out too. I have cheapies but they are getting low now. May do one about 12dpo then be only one wasted then. 

Haha def don't ditch the OPKs. I thought about that but it is typical that the one month you do O will be messed up! I would rather ditch the temping then OPKs if someone made me choose :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying, I've missed chatting with you!! I'm glad you got your temp rise and o is confirmed! And your doctor is going ahead to test you for anti clotting? Is mthfr one of them? I've been hearing more and more how that is so common.
> 
> Yeah but I used to get so anxious to make sure my temps went up and stayed up that I never slept well during the tww. Plus I never set an alarm and just tried to wake up automatically. So didn't help when I had to check the clock when I wake haha
> 
> I've been feeling terribly sick and haven't been on as regularly as I used to. I got my bfp 2 weeks back but had spotting so was given a progesterone shot as well as progesterone oral supplements. Not sure if that was what made me sick cos immediately the next 2 weeks I was out on the couch just wanting to puke. Lost all appetite and didn't want to go out. Going for my scan tomorrow so I'm really worried, worried history will repeat itself and I won't hear a heartbeat. :-(
> 
> Ps worrying never stops haha. Worry about O, bfp, scans, blood tests.... And so much more.

Thanks Hungry and you too! Wondered where you went! BFP!!!!!! Wowzers! Why didn't you say! Congrats :happydance: so you must be about 6-7 weeks now? Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow. I can imagine how you must be feeling. Having losses definatley takes the excitement out of it and gives you awful nerves. They say third time is a charm so I have a feeling your bean is all well :flower: 

Sickness is good as it means your levels are high normally. Glad they put you on progesterone. If I get spotting again when I fall pregnant then I will be demanding it and will even go private if I have to. 

Your right the worrying never stops. I will be worrying about my children forever, even more so because of the journey we went through to have them. There's always something. But definatley the positive thoughts help. I have decided that it's better to be positive because nothing will change the outcome. What's meant to be will be, so may as well enjoy every bit of happiness. Also that happiness may be here to stay :flower: 

Definatley keep us updated. Will be thinking about you tomorrow
:hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Sorry Hungry forgot to say I'm being tested for Hughes and other clotting disorders. Not sure what exactly. My doc said that loads of blood will be taken. Eeek! 
Just want to start the process now. But next month is the blood then no idea when I see the consultant as depends how long the bloods take.....


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all good I have had loads of ewcm today so going to :sex: tonight if we can think I am going to ovulate this weekend will post a picture of my opks to show you girls xx


----------



## psychochick

Ooo hungry congrats! Really hope it'll continue to be good news!

Trying: actually my AF is due on the 30th :D So I was saying 26/27 because that'll be 9/10DPO keke but yeah I'm pretty sure today is O day soooo sigh to the dreaded TWW.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi caz and Bob! :) Ohhh pls, like a good pic! Sounds like you are very well planned with BD this cycle! Whoop! 

Psychochick, welcome to the TWW! I hate this part too. However I am 4dpo and strangely calm again.... For now :haha: 

I will prob test at 10dpo knowing me but want to hold out until 12dpo, that's if I don't get the dreaded pre AF spotting


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Trying I think you are right, u can temp now when u feel like it so as not to stress yourself out unnecessarily.
> 
> I am praying hard for u :hugs:, and I am hoping that your last 2 mc's were because of purely natural causes and not anything else. If it comes down to it being that u have the clotting disorder though, I am glad in a way that there are options still available for u to conceive, be it meds or not. But we have to stay positive and sometimes we have to welcome the good with the bad in this ttc chaos unfortunately, but whatever happens I am confident everything will work out for the best.
> 
> And your mum is definitely a very wise woman, I agree! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hi Tesh. That's definitely what I am going to do :) I took it this morning but if I feel stressed then I won't bother. I know I ovulated and that's the main thing.
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I am sure that things are fine but it's better to be safe as its a health issue that should be known about. Found out today that another member of my family has recently had a blood clot and has been in hospital. So glad I'm getting checked out! But either way we have to deal with whatever hand we are dealt with. We will have children one day, be it next year or even if it's in a few years. It will happen. I know it will &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Hope you are feeling ok and those symtoms aren't creeping up just yet!?Click to expand...

Actually can't believe I found out so early still! When I saw the dark line at 10dpo i quite literally felt like I was gonna faint. Started seeing black spots even! I think it must have been shock lol:haha:

No symptoms as such... 4 weeks today so still super early days. Except for increased milky cm, sore boobs that look like they are up a cup size, and some af type cramps and pinching still, I feel only a little bit tired and find I can get out of breath quite easily just walking up the stairs:dohh:

12dpo hcg levels came back today at 165miu/ml. I have been told its a healthy number so when I go for my docs appointment next friday I am hoping it has at least quadrupled:headspin: fx

I am happy but sometimes I even forget I am! It feels so strange to not be planning cycles after 17 months!!!:wacko:

Also forgot to mention, AF was due today and haven't had any brown discharge or any bleeding... Just some af cramps throughout the day... Still paranoid she may just show up tomorrow for some reason! I think once I get to about 6 weeks I will hopefully start to be less paranoid (Yeah right!) lol


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh23 said:


> Hungry congrats!!!! Don't know how I missed your bfp!!!! So u DID have a successful August cycle I'm so happy for u!!! :hugs:
> 
> I am also super worried, going in for my first appointment next Friday. But I am sure everythin will be fine for both of us..we must stay positive and try not to stress ourselves out :flower:
> 
> I think ms is supposed to hit around 6 weeks? That would be spot on for why u may be feeling so knackered. Well the progesterone as well! When I used progesterone cream last cycle I had the worst aches and pains and just felt all round miserable.
> 
> Let us know how your scan goes!

Tesh, 
You have early scans too!!!!! Hahaa I've seen my doc 3 times already. This upcoming scan is the 4th. I keep joking with her that I love seeing her too much. First appt she only drew blood for hcg just to see where I was cos it was way too early or so she thought but my hcg came back at 4700 plus. So she said well if we scanned we might have seen something. 
You should see something by next Friday? Not much probably since you will be about 5 weeks plus but at least where the egg implanted I suppose? 

Then I had bleeding so she say me one more time haha. So this is the scan after the bleed so extra nervous. 

Thanks for the positive energy!!!! 

Ms whacked me right about 2 weeks ago. Hard. I didn't actually puke but felt super lousy. But it seems to have eased for these past 2 days. Somehow that worries me too Hahaa if you know what I mean. 

How are you feeling? I really hope you don't get sick like I did! Progesterone probably increased all symptoms like you said. And I think the jab more so as direct to the body. Are you still continuing with your cream?


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Thanks Hungry and you too! Wondered where you went! BFP!!!!!! Wowzers! Why didn't you say! Congrats :happydance: so you must be about 6-7 weeks now? Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow. I can imagine how you must be feeling. Having losses definatley takes the excitement out of it and gives you awful nerves. They say third time is a charm so I have a feeling your bean is all well :flower:
> 
> Sickness is good as it means your levels are high normally. Glad they put you on progesterone. If I get spotting again when I fall pregnant then I will be demanding it and will even go private if I have to.
> 
> Your right the worrying never stops. I will be worrying about my children forever, even more so because of the journey we went through to have them. There's always something. But definatley the positive thoughts help. I have decided that it's better to be positive because nothing will change the outcome. What's meant to be will be, so may as well enjoy every bit of happiness. Also that happiness may be here to stay :flower:
> 
> Definatley keep us updated. Will be thinking about you tomorrow
> :hugs:

Trying, 

I was too sick to say anything Hahaa plus I was kinda in denial. Worried that something would happen. But I realized I gotta share the good and bad with you guys as you would too! And we stick together right? But really I was too sick to even log on much. It just hit me. Worst out of all the pregnancies I've had. Losses do change how you feel going for scans. The image of how I saw the baby with no heartbeat still remains strong in my head and I can't stop scaring myself. Esp when symptoms lessen. 

I'm not quite sure how far along I am! Haha I o early.. So the usual calculations don't cut it. I thought I was 5 weeks 2 weeks ago but at the scan my doc said 6 weeks. So I should be 7 according to O date but according to doc, I'm 8. I guess later scans are more accurate for dating? Part of being in denial and not wanting to see bfn, I tested really late too Hahaa I think I was 16 dpo when I finally tested. 

It does seem clotting disorders run in the family. Im surprised they don't test earlier based on that. But it's good that you're going to be tested soon and you will have answers. How are you feeling this cycle? I see you did cover your bases well!


----------



## HungryM3

psychochick said:


> Ooo hungry congrats! Really hope it'll continue to be good news!
> 
> Trying: actually my AF is due on the 30th :D So I was saying 26/27 because that'll be 9/10DPO keke but yeah I'm pretty sure today is O day soooo sigh to the dreaded TWW.

Thanks psychochick!!!!! I need to remain positive. It is what it is. Though I really hope this is the lucky one. The one that sticks. Well sticking doesn't seem the problem Hahaa I tend to have missed mc. Jk!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Trying I think you are right, u can temp now when u feel like it so as not to stress yourself out unnecessarily.
> 
> I am praying hard for u :hugs:, and I am hoping that your last 2 mc's were because of purely natural causes and not anything else. If it comes down to it being that u have the clotting disorder though, I am glad in a way that there are options still available for u to conceive, be it meds or not. But we have to stay positive and sometimes we have to welcome the good with the bad in this ttc chaos unfortunately, but whatever happens I am confident everything will work out for the best.
> 
> And your mum is definitely a very wise woman, I agree! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hi Tesh. That's definitely what I am going to do :) I took it this morning but if I feel stressed then I won't bother. I know I ovulated and that's the main thing.
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I am sure that things are fine but it's better to be safe as its a health issue that should be known about. Found out today that another member of my family has recently had a blood clot and has been in hospital. So glad I'm getting checked out! But either way we have to deal with whatever hand we are dealt with. We will have children one day, be it next year or even if it's in a few years. It will happen. I know it will &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Hope you are feeling ok and those symtoms aren't creeping up just yet!?Click to expand...
> 
> Actually can't believe I found out so early still! When I saw the dark line at 10dpo i quite literally felt like I was gonna faint. Started seeing black spots even! I think it must have been shock lol:haha:
> 
> No symptoms as such... 4 weeks today so still super early days. Except for increased milky cm, sore boobs that look like they are up a cup size, and some af type cramps and pinching still, I feel only a little bit tired and find I can get out of breath quite easily just walking up the stairs:dohh:
> 
> 12dpo hcg levels came back today at 165miu/ml. I have been told its a healthy number so when I go for my docs appointment next friday I am hoping it has at least quadrupled:headspin: fx
> 
> I am happy but sometimes I even forget I am! It feels so strange to not be planning cycles after 17 months!!!:wacko:
> 
> Also forgot to mention, AF was due today and haven't had any brown discharge or any bleeding... Just some af cramps throughout the day... Still paranoid she may just show up tomorrow for some reason! I think once I get to about 6 weeks I will hopefully start to be less paranoid (Yeah right!) lolClick to expand...

I know, you did find out so early. This is why i say twins!!! :haha: I don't think i would ever get a BFP so early as mine seem to implant on the late side. 

Good symptoms are ok for now. You prob won't feel pregnant really for the first two weeks. Normally around 6 seeks is when it all kicks in strong! (unless its twins!) :oneofeach:CM will prob increase, so i recommend a good supply of panty liners. I had so much CM with my second angel it was ridiculous! oh the joys of being a woman! However its all for a good reason so we don't care :) 

Yeah must feel weird not having to plan! I remember feeling that, was odd not worrying about the OPKS etc (i didn't temp back then). Cant say I missed it one bit. Definitely enjoy not doing that, its such a great feeling :) 

Thats good you had no breakthrough bleeding! I honestly think this is a very good strong bean for you! :happydance: However as we know we do get paranoid from time to time. Its only natural :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hungry and you too! Wondered where you went! BFP!!!!!! Wowzers! Why didn't you say! Congrats :happydance: so you must be about 6-7 weeks now? Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow. I can imagine how you must be feeling. Having losses definatley takes the excitement out of it and gives you awful nerves. They say third time is a charm so I have a feeling your bean is all well :flower:
> 
> Sickness is good as it means your levels are high normally. Glad they put you on progesterone. If I get spotting again when I fall pregnant then I will be demanding it and will even go private if I have to.
> 
> Your right the worrying never stops. I will be worrying about my children forever, even more so because of the journey we went through to have them. There's always something. But definatley the positive thoughts help. I have decided that it's better to be positive because nothing will change the outcome. What's meant to be will be, so may as well enjoy every bit of happiness. Also that happiness may be here to stay :flower:
> 
> Definatley keep us updated. Will be thinking about you tomorrow
> :hugs:
> 
> Trying,
> 
> I was too sick to say anything Hahaa plus I was kinda in denial. Worried that something would happen. But I realized I gotta share the good and bad with you guys as you would too! And we stick together right? But really I was too sick to even log on much. It just hit me. Worst out of all the pregnancies I've had. Losses do change how you feel going for scans. The image of how I saw the baby with no heartbeat still remains strong in my head and I can't stop scaring myself. Esp when symptoms lessen.
> 
> I'm not quite sure how far along I am! Haha I o early.. So the usual calculations don't cut it. I thought I was 5 weeks 2 weeks ago but at the scan my doc said 6 weeks. So I should be 7 according to O date but according to doc, I'm 8. I guess later scans are more accurate for dating? Part of being in denial and not wanting to see bfn, I tested really late too Hahaa I think I was 16 dpo when I finally tested.
> 
> It does seem clotting disorders run in the family. Im surprised they don't test earlier based on that. But it's good that you're going to be tested soon and you will have answers. How are you feeling this cycle? I see you did cover your bases well!Click to expand...

Hungry

Def the good and bad should be shared. Support is here for you in both good and bad times. I don't blame you for being in denial what so ever though as it is tough after a loss, prob worse with 2. But we will all stick together thats for sure :hugs: Praying that you saw little beans heartbeat today and you have a beautiful image in your head when you go to sleep this evening. 

Wow thats quite a variation in dates, it does all depend on O really i say not always on your LMP. They should be able to date you fairly accurately at your scan today :)

Yeah they do run in the family I've been told. Didn't realise my uncle has also been in hospital recently with clotting. So glad I'm getting tested to be safe! Just feeling the same this cycle. Im not getting an overwhelming feeling that this is our month I must say. I guess you get used to the disappointment and accept that it may not happen. But Im cool about it as I just expect AF to come bang on time. Boooo. If I got a BFP it would be a nice and unexpected surprise! We are very well covered this cycle and used pre- seed for the first time. I said to DH even if we don't succeed again then at least we know we tried the best we could and did all that we can.

Only 5dpo so a long way to go yet :coffee:


----------



## psychochick

Here's some positive energy to everyone :dust:

Hungry: I think sometimes it's just hard to talk about our fears because when we talk about them, they seem much more real than if we just didn't talk or think about them. But after admitting it's real, it actually gets easier because reality is often not as daunting as our imaginations.

I think I'm 1DPO, right on schedule. I think TTC is easier now (my 5th cycle) because I'm kind of used to it. And I'm kind of prepared for TTC taking a while now. Also when we first started TTC we were just settling into married life after wedding and honeymoon and I feel like we've got a good rhythm going now and it's actually kind of nice to still be able to have the freedom we still do so I feel like I'm settling back to enjoying life like I used to before TTC. I kind of like this approach better  I guess I'll worry in another 7 cycles if nothing happens. But before then, no point :coolio:


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, thanks for the positivity!!!! We saw the bean today and heartbeat. Yay! So now I'm back at 7 weeks based on this scan and based on when I o-ed, I'd say this is pretty accurate. Due date 4 may! My doc was very happy with the progress but I shared with her as I have with you guys, I don't feel out of the woods until way pass first trimester. My first mmc was at 11 weeks and no finding with tests done. So unexplained. 

I guess now people in your family is speaking up about how clotting disorder runs in the family it didn't seem so common before. When is your test date again? How long will the results usually take? Does that mean you have to stop trying in between? 

Thinking positively, you know you've covered your grounds. That's the most you can do and the rest isn't in your control. I understand how it sucks to be disappointed when it's not your lucky month. Actually the month I conceived was the month we didn't try as hard hahaha funny how your body plays tricks like that on you right? I was thinking if I don't get pregnant I can go on my Holiday. What do you know? Bfp. Trip cancelled. Stuck in bed feeling sick! Hahaa. Irony! 

5dpo. Definitely time to sit back. Enjoy you coffee while you can. I swear sometimes when ttc you have those 2 weeks in between to do everything you need to and can't if you get pregnant hahahaha. Like coloring your hair...


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick, you're right. These fears, I usually keep it inside and don't really say out loud how scared I am of going through it again. Plus I don't want to make everyone else around scared too by voicing it out. At least they think I'm ok and don't worry. 

The first time we were ttc, it happened immediately. But I think it's really cos there was no expectation. If it comes it comes. If it doesn't we enjoy our lives. Then after losing it, we really wanted to be pregnant again. That took 8 months. Way too long!!!!! Hahaa then we lost it. So it gets more stressful till you go it is what It is. Then you relax a bit but still never the same as before the losses. But for you guys, you just got married? Yeah it's good to just enjoy it for now. And enjoy married life. If it comes, yay. But if not enjoy the life of 2 of you guys first. Will be a long time to go back to this. Hahaa kids are for life.


----------



## psychochick

Oooh congrats on the scan!! FX for the 12 week scan.


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying, thanks for the positivity!!!! We saw the bean today and heartbeat. Yay! So now I'm back at 7 weeks based on this scan and based on when I o-ed, I'd say this is pretty accurate. Due date 4 may! My doc was very happy with the progress but I shared with her as I have with you guys, I don't feel out of the woods until way pass first trimester. My first mmc was at 11 weeks and no finding with tests done. So unexplained.
> 
> I guess now people in your family is speaking up about how clotting disorder runs in the family it didn't seem so common before. When is your test date again? How long will the results usually take? Does that mean you have to stop trying in between?
> 
> Thinking positively, you know you've covered your grounds. That's the most you can do and the rest isn't in your control. I understand how it sucks to be disappointed when it's not your lucky month. Actually the month I conceived was the month we didn't try as hard hahaha funny how your body plays tricks like that on you right? I was thinking if I don't get pregnant I can go on my Holiday. What do you know? Bfp. Trip cancelled. Stuck in bed feeling sick! Hahaa. Irony!
> 
> 5dpo. Definitely time to sit back. Enjoy you coffee while you can. I swear sometimes when ttc you have those 2 weeks in between to do everything you need to and can't if you get pregnant hahahaha. Like coloring your hair...

Hungry that's amazing news!! :) so pleased for you! Awww May is an awesome month. I always wanted a May baby, don't know why just like the idea of a spring born. 7 weeks is prob about right then as I know we were on similar cycles. So exciting! 

It's horrible how losses make us more nervous and we lose that innocence. I found a quote a while ago 'Just like seeing that second pink like on a preganacy test, a miscarriage changes your life in an instant'. It's so true. The way we think and feel is so different. However I figured that how you feel won't change the outcome. I want to say that 'I am pregnant TODAY and I am so happy that I am and greatful'. Taking it day by day may be the way forward. 

My testing won't begin for another 4 weeks yet and that's just the bloods. Then need to wait for results and to see the consultant so I'm guessing a couple of months maybe? The NHS is so busy so waiting times can be quite a while. Well we have tried this month as was too late before I got referred for testing. DH said to still try anyway as I may not even have clotting disorder. I believe that what will be will be. If I am destined to have another loss it will happen and there will be reason for that. Perhaps it would lead to further testing. Maybe I am destined to fall pregnant again in the meantime and all will be ok. Maybe I won't fall pregnant until after the tests anyway and whatever the outcome things will be dealt with. I guess what I am trying to say is that I can't let it take over because it's just a 'what if' for now (wow I am writing an essay here!) 

This is the thing with TTC as long as we are covered and we are taking all of our vitamins there is nothing else we can do. It's funny loads of ppl say that the month they don't try as hard they end up falling pregnant. It's odd though me and DH only seem to get pregnant when we do loads of BD. the months we relaxed nothing. At it like rabbits and bam! Maybe his swimmers are a bit lazy so need loads of them :haha: Oh yes you feel like enjoying your last bit of caffeine while you can, drinking now at parties etc. although I do avoid alcohol when I can in the TWW but not always as I'm not letting it take over my life. Being in bed sick sucks but hey that will soon ease! Be so worth it &#128522;

Have you got any other appointments coming up!? Also what were your symtoms before your BFP if any? Where they different to any of your other preganacies? 

I am so glad to hear of all this positive news. Life can be kind :flower:


----------



## HungryM3

Thanks Psychochick! 

Trying,
A miscarriage does change your life in an instant. But maybe also we will treasure the moment when we finally can carry out child. It would mean so much more as we had to go through so much more. 

I agree that everything happens for a reason. Whether we like it or not. We've become stronger with our experiences. As much as we wish we didn' will take a while from the sounds of it. Is there a quicker way to do this? Or is there any harm to treat it as you had it if you did get your BFP before the test results are out? 

My next scan is in 2 weeks haha my doc was like I'll see you in 3 weeks. I went nooooo that's too long. It's too stressful for me. So she said ok 2 weeks. Hahaa. I guess I'm lucky cos I'm considered high risk now so I get away with more. 

I didn't have any symptoms before i got my BFP actually. It wasn't until a few days after that I started noticing my boobs being sore. Then nausea a week or so later. My first BFP my boobs were extremely sore a week before my BFP. So it's different every time for me so far. Can't tell at all till I see the 2 lines.


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Thanks Psychochick!
> 
> Trying,
> A miscarriage does change your life in an instant. But maybe also we will treasure the moment when we finally can carry out child. It would mean so much more as we had to go through so much more.
> 
> I agree that everything happens for a reason. Whether we like it or not. We've become stronger with our experiences. As much as we wish we didn' will take a while from the sounds of it. Is there a quicker way to do this? Or is there any harm to treat it as you had it if you did get your BFP before the test results are out?
> 
> My next scan is in 2 weeks haha my doc was like I'll see you in 3 weeks. I went nooooo that's too long. It's too stressful for me. So she said ok 2 weeks. Hahaa. I guess I'm lucky cos I'm considered high risk now so I get away with more.
> 
> I didn't have any symptoms before i got my BFP actually. It wasn't until a few days after that I started noticing my boobs being sore. Then nausea a week or so later. My first BFP my boobs were extremely sore a week before my BFP. So it's different every time for me so far. Can't tell at all till I see the 2 lines.

Hi Hungry
Your absolutely right. Our children will mean a lot as we know how truely lucky we are too have them. I will be so greatful to have opportunity to carry my own son or daughter and raise them and love them. Honestly I will feel like the luckiest woman in the world. I'm sure you will feel the same :flower: it definitely changes you as a person. You find an inner strength that you never knew you had. 

Me and DH could go private but it would cost so much money which I'm not sure we could afford. Especially now I bought a new car haha. I'm not sure if they would treat it anyway. I think I would have to do straight to my doctors when I found out and say I'm worried as I'm due these investigations etc and see what they say. Even if they prescribe baby aspirin that would prob be ok. 

Awesome! So glad you have got another scan in only two weeks time. Hopefully will help you feel more at ease by having them more regularly :) so nice of them. 

Oh ok so was a bit of a surprise then! (The bfp). But when you say no symtoms do you mean minus any pms? I have tender BBs as I always do from 3dpo I just don't know if this would happen on a preg cycle. I can't remember all too well :wacko: 7dpo today and nothing to report. Feel the same as I do each month


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Trying I think you are right, u can temp now when u feel like it so as not to stress yourself out unnecessarily.
> 
> I am praying hard for u :hugs:, and I am hoping that your last 2 mc's were because of purely natural causes and not anything else. If it comes down to it being that u have the clotting disorder though, I am glad in a way that there are options still available for u to conceive, be it meds or not. But we have to stay positive and sometimes we have to welcome the good with the bad in this ttc chaos unfortunately, but whatever happens I am confident everything will work out for the best.
> 
> And your mum is definitely a very wise woman, I agree! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hi Tesh. That's definitely what I am going to do :) I took it this morning but if I feel stressed then I won't bother. I know I ovulated and that's the main thing.
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I am sure that things are fine but it's better to be safe as its a health issue that should be known about. Found out today that another member of my family has recently had a blood clot and has been in hospital. So glad I'm getting checked out! But either way we have to deal with whatever hand we are dealt with. We will have children one day, be it next year or even if it's in a few years. It will happen. I know it will &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Hope you are feeling ok and those symtoms aren't creeping up just yet!?Click to expand...
> 
> Actually can't believe I found out so early still! When I saw the dark line at 10dpo i quite literally felt like I was gonna faint. Started seeing black spots even! I think it must have been shock lol:haha:
> 
> No symptoms as such... 4 weeks today so still super early days. Except for increased milky cm, sore boobs that look like they are up a cup size, and some af type cramps and pinching still, I feel only a little bit tired and find I can get out of breath quite easily just walking up the stairs:dohh:
> 
> 12dpo hcg levels came back today at 165miu/ml. I have been told its a healthy number so when I go for my docs appointment next friday I am hoping it has at least quadrupled:headspin: fx
> 
> I am happy but sometimes I even forget I am! It feels so strange to not be planning cycles after 17 months!!!:wacko:
> 
> Also forgot to mention, AF was due today and haven't had any brown discharge or any bleeding... Just some af cramps throughout the day... Still paranoid she may just show up tomorrow for some reason! I think once I get to about 6 weeks I will hopefully start to be less paranoid (Yeah right!) lolClick to expand...
> 
> I know, you did find out so early. This is why i say twins!!! :haha: I don't think i would ever get a BFP so early as mine seem to implant on the late side.
> 
> Good symptoms are ok for now. You prob won't feel pregnant really for the first two weeks. Normally around 6 seeks is when it all kicks in strong! (unless its twins!) :oneofeach:CM will prob increase, so i recommend a good supply of panty liners. I had so much CM with my second angel it was ridiculous! oh the joys of being a woman! However its all for a good reason so we don't care :)
> 
> Yeah must feel weird not having to plan! I remember feeling that, was odd not worrying about the OPKS etc (i didn't temp back then). Cant say I missed it one bit. Definitely enjoy not doing that, its such a great feeling :)
> 
> Thats good you had no breakthrough bleeding! I honestly think this is a very good strong bean for you! :happydance: However as we know we do get paranoid from time to time. Its only natural :flower:Click to expand...

Trying!! Thank u for that :flower: pantyliners are a gr8 idea!! It really helps to hear your experiences..it really is comforting to know things seem to be normal.

I think when I see the scan on friday will it feel more real, and will i feel a bit more at ease. Right now it feels a bit surreal like I can't believe it lol

How many dpo are u today? I know we all don't like to symptom spot but sometimes we just can't help it! Anything out the ordinary so far?


----------



## Tesh23

HungryM3 said:


> Trying, thanks for the positivity!!!! We saw the bean today and heartbeat. Yay! So now I'm back at 7 weeks based on this scan and based on when I o-ed, I'd say this is pretty accurate. Due date 4 may! My doc was very happy with the progress but I shared with her as I have with you guys, I don't feel out of the woods until way pass first trimester. My first mmc was at 11 weeks and no finding with tests done. So unexplained.
> 
> I guess now people in your family is speaking up about how clotting disorder runs in the family it didn't seem so common before. When is your test date again? How long will the results usually take? Does that mean you have to stop trying in between?
> 
> Thinking positively, you know you've covered your grounds. That's the most you can do and the rest isn't in your control. I understand how it sucks to be disappointed when it's not your lucky month. Actually the month I conceived was the month we didn't try as hard hahaha funny how your body plays tricks like that on you right? I was thinking if I don't get pregnant I can go on my Holiday. What do you know? Bfp. Trip cancelled. Stuck in bed feeling sick! Hahaa. Irony!
> 
> 5dpo. Definitely time to sit back. Enjoy you coffee while you can. I swear sometimes when ttc you have those 2 weeks in between to do everything you need to and can't if you get pregnant hahahaha. Like coloring your hair...

Oh hungry :hugs: I am SO HAPPY that everything is healthy and on track!!! I knew the little bean would be just fine :happydance: 

When is your next visit or scan? Did they check your progesterone and such?


----------



## Tesh23

Trying! I love your previous post where u say that I am pregnant and to take it one day at a time. You are absolutely right. If somethin is supposed to happen, good or bad, it is going to happen. But as long as we do everythin in our power to do the best we can we can take comfort knowing that the rest is up to the man upstairs.

I have a good feeling that you are going to be just fine. And just wanted to say when we covered ourselves well it worked. Before we used to try the relaxed approach and it just didn't work.

I have everythin crossed for u trying. I should say WE have everythin crossed for u!! :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh.

Your welcome. Just glad I can offer some advice and support :flower: It is definatley all very normal. 

I think lots of BD has def been the way to go and that def worked for you and DH. However I have been doing loads of BD and still nothing :dohh: Howeve ri am sure that it's just a matter of time and we will keep trying our hardest each cycle. 

Awww 'we' :) I have everything crossed for you both too. I'm sure we will speak before then but I'm sending you lots of wishes and positive vibes :flower:

So lonely that your having an early scan. Things will seem so real when u see bean for the first time. It's like confirmation that something is in actually in there. 

7dpo here and no symtoms at all. BBs sore on the sides and have been since 3dpo like every cycle. So yeah nothing. If nothing in the next two days then I know I will be out again, especially if my spotting starts on Wednesday/Thursday. 

Glad you like my thoughts. It's so true though. Whatever we do won't change anything so may as well enjoy it while we have it, also never know it may be forever :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Hahaha Tesh I've just noticed that my message has jumbled around :haha: 

I hope it makes sense!? Don't know how that happened!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls cd14 for me done a opk yesterday and today todays looks darker what do u think we :sex: yesterday wont be abule to do it today xx
 



Attached Files:







cd13cd14 x.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Is it ok if I just...join in here? I dont want to start a new thread but don't want to be an odd ball either lol

Im currently 2 days late for af but had a neg test yesterday.

*waves* hi everyone


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> hiya girls cd14 for me done a opk yesterday and today todays looks darker what do u think we :sex: yesterday wont be abule to do it today xx


Hey there! You should be covered if you did it yesterday as you will either O today or tomorrow more than likely. Well timed I would say! :)


----------



## Trying4first1

MoldyVoldy said:


> Is it ok if I just...join in here? I dont want to start a new thread but don't want to be an odd ball either lol
> 
> Im currently 2 days late for af but had a neg test yesterday.
> 
> *waves* hi everyone

Welcome! :flower: do you know when you ovulated for sure !?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies!

Now I need something to obsess over and here it is! Today I had a bit of creamy CM in my undies. I did an inside check a couple of times and there is so much of it! I've never checked at this point before so don't know what's normal :wacko: I'm sure it is but I have no symtoms apart from the normal tender BBs. So need to make some up :haha:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Trying4first1 said:


> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> Is it ok if I just...join in here? I dont want to start a new thread but don't want to be an odd ball either lol
> 
> Im currently 2 days late for af but had a neg test yesterday.
> 
> *waves* hi everyone
> 
> Welcome! :flower: do you know when you ovulated for sure !?Click to expand...

 :D 

I'm not 100% sure when I O'd. My cycles are about 34 days long and my last AF was August 15th. I use a period tracker. 

I've been feeling like AF is coming for weeks now. Really crampy as I type this, too :( 

My boobs are super tender but I feel like with the cramps and back pain AF is on her way...she's just being a tease at the moment.


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Now I need something to obsess over and here it is! Today I had a bit of creamy CM in my undies. I did an inside check a couple of times and there is so much of it! I've never checked at this point before so don't know what's normal :wacko: I'm sure it is but I have no symtoms apart from the normal tender BBs. So need to make some up :haha:

Trying, increased cm is one early pregnancy symptom. I've had it with my BFPs but also an odd month here or there. But from what you're saying, your pms are very consistent so never know!

My pms symptoms vary slightly month to month so they are never an accurate predictor unless it was like the first mmc where my boobs were so sore the week before I couldn't wear underwire bras. But otherwise I do get sore boobs in certain months. So this month I didn't have any outstanding symptoms either that made me suspicious until af didn't show up on 14 dpo. 

Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh, 

I didn't get tested for progesterone. Doc felt it wasn't necessary as it fluctuates. So she put me on duphaston anyways. She said no side effects other than bloating. And it helps in implantation and stabilizing pregnancy. Will you be asking for them? I also had spotting so maybe that was also a push to give it to me?


----------



## HungryM3

MoldyVoldy said:


> :D
> 
> I'm not 100% sure when I O'd. My cycles are about 34 days long and my last AF was August 15th. I use a period tracker.
> 
> I've been feeling like AF is coming for weeks now. Really crampy as I type this, too :(
> 
> My boobs are super tender but I feel like with the cramps and back pain AF is on her way...she's just being a tease at the moment.

Hi MoldyVoldy!

I would give it another week before testing again and if it's still bfn, go see your doctor. Sometimes we can have an odd cycle here and there. Or your hcg could just be rising and not enough to be picked up by the test kit. 

Sorry you're in limbo.


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Now I need something to obsess over and here it is! Today I had a bit of creamy CM in my undies. I did an inside check a couple of times and there is so much of it! I've never checked at this point before so don't know what's normal :wacko: I'm sure it is but I have no symtoms apart from the normal tender BBs. So need to make some up :haha:
> 
> Trying, increased cm is one early pregnancy symptom. I've had it with my BFPs but also an odd month here or there. But from what you're saying, your pms are very consistent so never know!
> 
> My pms symptoms vary slightly month to month so they are never an accurate predictor unless it was like the first mmc where my boobs were so sore the week before I couldn't wear underwire bras. But otherwise I do get sore boobs in certain months. So this month I didn't have any outstanding symptoms either that made me suspicious until af didn't show up on 14 dpo.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!!!!Click to expand...

Hi Hungry 

Yeah it is pretty much the same but with some variation. Some months pms is mild while others it seems to be much stronger. If I'm honest I'm not thinking this is the month. I feel the same as I do every single cycle. With my last two preganacies I have felt my differences between 7-8dpo. 8dpo now and literally nothing is out of the ordinary. I know implantation may still not have happened and you never know! Like you said you had nothing that made you suspicious :) guess I just need to see if my spotting turns up in a few days time as that's a sign that AF is def on her way.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Woke up with pretty intense cramps. AF must be just around the corner.

Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Now I need something to obsess over and here it is! Today I had a bit of creamy CM in my undies. I did an inside check a couple of times and there is so much of it! I've never checked at this point before so don't know what's normal :wacko: I'm sure it is but I have no symtoms apart from the normal tender BBs. So need to make some up :haha:

Trying I noticed that exact same thing the way u described it at about 5-6dpo. Before that I had quite a bit of creamy mixed with ewcm. And since 6-7dpo til now I have "WET" cm - hard to describe other than its creamy but thinner and more watery!! Think its the increase in both progesterone and ewcm that does it :thumbup:

I have had a lot of creamy cm in previous cycles - I think this cycle was more creamy mixed with watery and having a lot more of it, like a small little gush 1-2 times a day. Are u still charting?

Trying I really hope this is your cycle. I hardly experienced symptoms in this cycle and seriously did not expect to get a positive pregnancy test so early let alone at all!! So lack of symptoms in my opinion could be the biggest symptom in itself:flower: 

Would u consider using soy next cycle IF af shows up? Or do u prefer to just focus on a more natural approach?


----------



## Tesh23

HungryM3 said:


> Tesh,
> 
> I didn't get tested for progesterone. Doc felt it wasn't necessary as it fluctuates. So she put me on duphaston anyways. She said no side effects other than bloating. And it helps in implantation and stabilizing pregnancy. Will you be asking for them? I also had spotting so maybe that was also a push to give it to me?

Hey hungry how are u feeling today? I hope better :flower: I am not sure if my doc will test for progesterone... but i have had no spotting or even brown discharge, I always expected I would have an IB or some brown stuff around af but nope nothing:nope: I don't think I will ask for progesterone unless the doc tells me levels are low or something. I think it was just my one of cycle where I had a 9 day LP. But I am guessing (and hoping) that progesterone levels should be fine.

Been having some left ovary cramping today which is quite hurtful but nothing excruciating. Other than that just have quite a bit of wet discharge, sore boobs and a bit of bloating. Also food doesn't taste good it tastes quite bland and generic unless its something very sweet or salty! Think my taste buds are asleep!

My friend at work found out she's pregnant 4 months ago - we both knew we were trying - she told me today that she has actually lost 5kgs! But doc says baby is healthy and thriving.


----------



## Tesh23

MoldyVoldy said:


> Woke up with pretty intense cramps. AF must be just around the corner.
> 
> Hope you ladies are well.

Sorry for the late welcome Moldy! But welcome!!:flower:

I got my bfp before af was due... But the day she was due I began to get some painful af cramps off and on, and I still get them periodically throughout the day since then. So keeping my fingers crossed for u!! Hoping the witch stays away!! 

Lots of baby dust your way and Trying's way too!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Thank you :) I also am sending baby dust to everyone waiting for their BFP's <3 

She still hasn't shown but with my first pee this morning I noticed some light pink on the tp. TMI but I just finished a bm and there wasn't any pink or red so maybe that's good? I don't know. lol. If i'm out this month, i'd like to know so I can plan next cycle  haha. gotta keep a positive outlook.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Oh and the bm info is because AF usually shows when I have a bm. That wasn't just random info...lmao


----------



## Tesh23

Ooh!! I am keeping my fingers crossed. If she doesnt show when will u test??


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: I have two friends that are 4-5 months along, and although I don't know if they lost weight, both of them said they actually ate much less after pregnancy due to nausea :( One of them says she used to love fish but now can't eat fish or meat, so pretty much carbs and veggie. I guess the baby is going to be a health nut haha.

Moldy: your profile pic is.. interesting :)

Today starts the long week of the TWW :coffee: This month i'm going to try to keep my belly warm by drinking hot water, I don't know if that helps but couldn't hurt. My office always has air conditioning on full blast which does not help. Hope everyone has a good one. :dust:


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochick that is so crazy! My friend is totally put off by meat and can only have a bit of chicken now and den otherwise she is completely veg! I think the nausea for sure puts u off the food. I have been getting a slight sick to the stomach feeling if I don't eat and as soon as I eat a bit I just cannot eat anymore I get full super quick and feel sick if I continue eating.

Aah hope I get to enjoy my food again soon! Got dh to buy me some Cadbury wholenut slabs on his way back from work. I can eat the whole slab in ten minutes :blush:


----------



## Trying4first1

MoldyVoldy said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> Is it ok if I just...join in here? I dont want to start a new thread but don't want to be an odd ball either lol
> 
> Im currently 2 days late for af but had a neg test yesterday.
> 
> *waves* hi everyone
> 
> Welcome! :flower: do you know when you ovulated for sure !?Click to expand...
> 
> :D
> 
> I'm not 100% sure when I O'd. My cycles are about 34 days long and my last AF was August 15th. I use a period tracker.
> 
> I've been feeling like AF is coming for weeks now. Really crampy as I type this, too :(
> 
> My boobs are super tender but I feel like with the cramps and back pain AF is on her way...she's just being a tease at the moment.Click to expand...

Hey there! Hmmmm have you tested since!? Those symtoms can def be either AF or early PG symtoms. Perhaps you have ovulated later so that's why no BFP? Test again :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Now I need something to obsess over and here it is! Today I had a bit of creamy CM in my undies. I did an inside check a couple of times and there is so much of it! I've never checked at this point before so don't know what's normal :wacko: I'm sure it is but I have no symtoms apart from the normal tender BBs. So need to make some up :haha:
> 
> Trying I noticed that exact same thing the way u described it at about 5-6dpo. Before that I had quite a bit of creamy mixed with ewcm. And since 6-7dpo til now I have "WET" cm - hard to describe other than its creamy but thinner and more watery!! Think its the increase in both progesterone and ewcm that does it :thumbup:
> 
> I have had a lot of creamy cm in previous cycles - I think this cycle was more creamy mixed with watery and having a lot more of it, like a small little gush 1-2 times a day. Are u still charting?
> 
> Trying I really hope this is your cycle. I hardly experienced symptoms in this cycle and seriously did not expect to get a positive pregnancy test so early let alone at all!! So lack of symptoms in my opinion could be the biggest symptom in itself:flower:
> 
> Would u consider using soy next cycle IF af shows up? Or do u prefer to just focus on a more natural approach?Click to expand...

Hi Tesh 
Things seem to have dried up now. So nothing to obsess over now :haha:. I really think it's nothing. I remember getting loads after my BFP but not much before. 

I honestly feel the same this cycle if I'm honest. Nothing to go on at all :( Been feeling so emotional today as got so fed up with work and just thought I shouldnt actually be here I should of been having my baby in 1.5 months :cry: I just know AF is coming and I am just so upset that I probably won't be pregannt before my would have been due date, as only one cycle left before it now. Sorry for pitty party but I just need to let it all out. 

So anyway next cycle I think I will try the soy. Can I take it with EPO too? What's days did you find good to take the soy? 

Hope your doing ok and not feeling too tired yet :flower:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Psychochick...LOL. Jason Mamoa was on 2 shows I love and it was funny xD



Trying4first1 said:


> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> Is it ok if I just...join in here? I dont want to start a new thread but don't want to be an odd ball either lol
> 
> Im currently 2 days late for af but had a neg test yesterday.
> 
> *waves* hi everyone
> 
> Welcome! :flower: do you know when you ovulated for sure !?Click to expand...
> 
> :D
> 
> I'm not 100% sure when I O'd. My cycles are about 34 days long and my last AF was August 15th. I use a period tracker.
> 
> I've been feeling like AF is coming for weeks now. Really crampy as I type this, too :(
> 
> My boobs are super tender but I feel like with the cramps and back pain AF is on her way...she's just being a tease at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there! Hmmmm have you tested since!? Those symtoms can def be either AF or early PG symtoms. Perhaps you have ovulated later so that's why no BFP? Test again :)Click to expand...

 i havent tested again. I dont know if maybe its too early to tell if i am pregnant. If its af im expecting her at any time. With my first i didnt show positive urine until 16 weeks. Who does that even happen to? :/ lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 1dpo today ff put me down cd15that I ovulated hope your all good xx


----------



## Trying4first1

That's a great O date caz! :) welcome to the tww! 

9dpo here and no symtoms. Only my usual sore AF BBs and that's it and the slightly sore back. Been feeling so emotional these last two days think because baby's due date is coming up. Just want it to come and go now as this is absolute torture :cry: Fed up with it all right now. Just want AF to come and go away again. 

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm just being a miserable and hormonal moo :haha:

:dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

MoldyVoldy said:


> Psychochick...LOL. Jason Mamoa was on 2 shows I love and it was funny xD
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> Is it ok if I just...join in here? I dont want to start a new thread but don't want to be an odd ball either lol
> 
> Im currently 2 days late for af but had a neg test yesterday.
> 
> *waves* hi everyone
> 
> Welcome! :flower: do you know when you ovulated for sure !?Click to expand...
> 
> :D
> 
> I'm not 100% sure when I O'd. My cycles are about 34 days long and my last AF was August 15th. I use a period tracker.
> 
> I've been feeling like AF is coming for weeks now. Really crampy as I type this, too :(
> 
> My boobs are super tender but I feel like with the cramps and back pain AF is on her way...she's just being a tease at the moment.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there! Hmmmm have you tested since!? Those symtoms can def be either AF or early PG symtoms. Perhaps you have ovulated later so that's why no BFP? Test again :)Click to expand...
> 
> i havent tested again. I dont know if maybe its too early to tell if i am pregnant. If its af im expecting her at any time. With my first i didnt show positive urine until 16 weeks. Who does that even happen to? :/ lolClick to expand...

Wow that is rare! :) I think if no AF or positive test next week then def a visit to the GP is in order ;)


----------



## Tesh23

Trying wish I could give u a real life hug right now:hugs: I can't imagine how terrible it must feel to think that the little lost bean would have been a little baba soon. But just know that that little lost bean may have been very ill or may not have thrived later on and that even tho any loss is complete devastation, a healthy and happy bean is just around the corner waiting for you:hugs: 

I am quite excited that u will be taking soy if that dreaded witch does show. I am so hoping she doesn't!! I don't think i would recommend epo and soy together as I know epo can have a changing effect on your cycle as will soy. I would def recommend taking omega 3 /fish oil instead. The stuff gives gr8 ewcm when u take it with a good cup or two of water or tea during the day! I would def carry on with the d3, folic, omega 3 and the soy for next cycle.

I have have also been quite emotional as of late. And I never get emotional! My husband calls me a rock, and says I'm made of stone lol. I started crying a bit cos I saw someone crying on TV today. I don't even know why they were crying!!! :doh: 

I really hope u feel better :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> That's a great O date caz! :) welcome to the tww!
> 
> 9dpo here and no symtoms. Only my usual sore AF BBs and that's it and the slightly sore back. Been feeling so emotional these last two days think because baby's due date is coming up. Just want it to come and go now as this is absolute torture :cry: Fed up with it all right now. Just want AF to come and go away again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. I'm just being a miserable and hormonal moo :haha:
> 
> :dust:

aww :hugs: it's healthy to grieve once in a while, hopefully you can also think about the fact that your future baby is patiently waiting to be born, just waiting for the perfect time :)

5DPO and temp dipped, which I think happens a lot, something to do with LP estrogen surge. But still hoping it has to do with implantation dip. Sigh.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying wish I could give u a real life hug right now:hugs: I can't imagine how terrible it must feel to think that the little lost bean would have been a little baba soon. But just know that that little lost bean may have been very ill or may not have thrived later on and that even tho any loss is complete devastation, a healthy and happy bean is just around the corner waiting for you:hugs:
> 
> I am quite excited that u will be taking soy if that dreaded witch does show. I am so hoping she doesn't!! I don't think i would recommend epo and soy together as I know epo can have a changing effect on your cycle as will soy. I would def recommend taking omega 3 /fish oil instead. The stuff gives gr8 ewcm when u take it with a good cup or two of water or tea during the day! I would def carry on with the d3, folic, omega 3 and the soy for next cycle.
> 
> I have have also been quite emotional as of late. And I never get emotional! My husband calls me a rock, and says I'm made of stone lol. I started crying a bit cos I saw someone crying on TV today. I don't even know why they were crying!!! :doh:
> 
> I really hope u feel better :flower:

Thanks Tesh :hugs: yesterday was one of those days. I threw myself a pity party and I feel much better today &#128522; I like to think that maybe something was wrong with my little one rather than my body rejecting him/her. Really hoping all comes back ok with theses tests next month! 

I think I will take the soy instead and carry on with omega 3. I actually shouldn't need EPO if I take omega 3 anyway. Will also carry on with the D3 too. Have u stopped omega and D3 now? I don't know whether I would carry on or keep going. Guess would have to stop? 

Hahaha what are we like! I was a proper mess last night. My poor DH can't cope with it at times. Poor man :haha:

As you can see my temp has already started to drop so AF will be here right on time ready for the weekend. Lovelyyyyy


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> That's a great O date caz! :) welcome to the tww!
> 
> 9dpo here and no symtoms. Only my usual sore AF BBs and that's it and the slightly sore back. Been feeling so emotional these last two days think because baby's due date is coming up. Just want it to come and go now as this is absolute torture :cry: Fed up with it all right now. Just want AF to come and go away again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. I'm just being a miserable and hormonal moo :haha:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> aww :hugs: it's healthy to grieve once in a while, hopefully you can also think about the fact that your future baby is patiently waiting to be born, just waiting for the perfect time :)
> 
> 5DPO and temp dipped, which I think happens a lot, something to do with LP estrogen surge. But still hoping it has to do with implantation dip. Sigh.Click to expand...

Thanks psychochick:hugs: I like to think that. There is a baby that I am meant to have and he/she needs to be made with the right sperm and egg. Just wish my body would hurry up and comply! Seriously regret having the D and C now as things def take longer after, the more fertile myth is all it is, a myth. 

Anyhow 10dpo and my temp has already dipped so AF should be here right on time. Just want to move on to next cycle again :) I've also heard of temp dips at 5dpo too. Never had one myself though. Hopefully u get another in a few days :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies why is it that exercise brings on the dreaded AF cramps!? I have been so lucky this cycle as got to 10dpo without any rather than the usual 8dpo. Soon as I got to the gym they start! I so shouldn't work out just before AF :haha:


----------



## psychochick

Hm I get that sometimes too. I find that sex also starts my spotting/bleeding earlier. I'm guessing that it was already getting prepared way before, but the extra movement/poking lets it out a little earlier. But I find that exercising helps the period itself go smoother. Also make sure to drink even more water if you exercise during TWW. I read that our body retains more water during TWW to get ready for pregnancy; and drinking a lot of water will tell your body not to retain as much water. And keeping muscles hydrated would theoretically help relax them and help with cramps.

That reminds me, I should drink some water now :D


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Hm I get that sometimes too. I find that sex also starts my spotting/bleeding earlier. I'm guessing that it was already getting prepared way before, but the extra movement/poking lets it out a little earlier. But I find that exercising helps the period itself go smoother. Also make sure to drink even more water if you exercise during TWW. I read that our body retains more water during TWW to get ready for pregnancy; and drinking a lot of water will tell your body not to retain as much water. And keeping muscles hydrated would theoretically help relax them and help with cramps.
> 
> That reminds me, I should drink some water now :D

Yeah I've had that with sex too! I always say that it helps it along :haha: I always feel very uncomfortable when exercising when I have AF cramps, but afterwards it isn't so bad I guess. Thank you for the water tip, will remember that for next time :) makes a lot of sense. I've been so bad for not drinking much lately. Really hope AF isn't too brutal this cycle as would like to carry on with my workouts. Last cycle I had to have a couple of days off due to all the cramping I was getting. 

Keep me updated on what's going on :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: I'm not counting you out for this cycle yet since you are only feeling AF cramps and not AF ;) I will definitely update with test results this weekend. :wacko:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I see a temp rise today!! Any news??


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey! No update I'm afraid. CM has dried up and just slightly watery which is normally a sign AF is on the way and had the odd cramp but nothing else. Had no where near as much cramping this cycle. PMS is better this cycle in general actually which has been nice, no early spotting like last cycle too (had 3 days last time) Not sure if temp is accurate as I have now come down with a cold so will prob be a little warmer :dohh:

Let me know how tomorrow goes :flower: bet u can't wait!

Psychochick how are you doing? :flower:


----------



## psychochick

I've heard of colds being a symptom too :laugh2: I'd say signs look pretty ok for you since AF isn't hunting you down yet, might stay away altogether!!

I have no real symptoms, which I don't mind too much. I prefer this to bad PMS that turns into AF. At least my temp went up a little bit but that's typical for 7DPO where I am. I guess if I really tried to symptom spot, I'd say lower abdomen feel heavier than usual for a few days now and breasts/nips are itchier than usual. But both could be due to anything so I'm writing them off for now :D

So Trying if AF doesn't start tmr will you test?


----------



## HungryM3

Hey girls! How's everyone doing?

Trying, cheer up! I know sometimes it just hits you out of nowhere and you get a bit down. Esp since your due date is nearing. I tried not to think about it for my case. I went past my first due date not being pregnant. Then before I got my second BFP, everyone around me seemed to be getting pregnant and when I lost my second there were even more people announcing pregnancies. So it was tough. Many have gone on to have kids now or soon to be due. And I'm still in limbo until I hit 14 weeks or further. There will be better days. 

Tesh, good luck for your scan! I can't wait to hear your news!!! How are you feeling? 

Psychochick, I get that dip at 5dpo every cycle. I noticed it after charting a few cycles. So for me it was normal. My chart this BFP cycle is a mess so I can't even tell what is my pattern for BFPs!

I've Been feeling so lousy. All I've been doing is lying around watching tv. I've lost most interest in food and can't seem to stomach them esp at dinner time. All I can eat are fruits at night. But when I don't eat anything I just feel so sick. Kinda catch 22. On the bright side it's supposed to be 'healthy'. But it's been 3 weeks so I'm kinda wishing I could lead a normal life again soon Hahaa. Touch choice.


----------



## Tesh23

Trying any signs of af?

Forgot to mention that soy must be take only for 5days at the beginning of your cycle. Either 1- 5, 2- 6, 3- 7, 4- 8 or 5- 9. Maximum dosage per day is 200 and minimum is 80.

On my first soy cycle I did 3- 7 with dosage 120,120,160,160,200. On bfp cycle I did 2- 6 with dosage 160,160,160,200,200. 

The soy also helped my cycle by brining O earlier or on time. And this cycle it took away all my pre and post menstrual ' problems' like headaches, bloating, cramps etc.

Hungry I am feelin Ok... Had first bout of nausea yesterday. Also so bloated looks like I am 3- 4 months already!!! Lol. Also needing to pee more, have started afternoon naps cos getting really sleepy during the day. And stil get a bit of wet discharge through some of the day. But Trying suggested pantyliners which really help!!!!:thumbup:

Psychochick your chart looks so hopeful I am really hoping that was an implantation dip!!! Fx!!! When will u test??

Ok so went in for my first prenatal appointment today. Doc says everythin looks good as is to be expected this early at exactly 5 weeks. We just managed to see the sac and yolk today. Next app is on 6 Oct, doctor says we should see a heartbeat by then! Fx ! !
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20150925_165221.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## psychochick

Hungry: sucks that your appetite is bad. Seems like a common thing with early pregnancy. It's like you get great news that you're finally pregnant and then you're like ugh this sucks why did I want this so much again? Hahaha I have never been pregnant but that's what I imagine :D In fact, somedays I wish I could be the guy so I could get my offspring without all this trouble.

Tesh: Oooo They can see sac and yolk this early?? That's cool. Fx for the heartbeat, looking good!

Heheh my chart changes from month to month, some months I get dips 5DPO and 8DPO and others is more like a small hill but have all been BFNs. I'm still kind of waiting for some sort of triphasic chart because I've never had that and feel like *that* would be a sign. Tesh I noticed that your chart went pretty much triphasic after you got your BFP. That's what I'm hoping for. 

Nevertheless, I'm going to test for sure on Sunday, maybe Saturday too if I don't wake up too early to pee. I will probably post on Sunday!!

Still waiting for updates from Trying!! AF or BFP???


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies! 
I'm afraid that AF has got me again. I started my spotting this morning so she will be here in full force tomorrow right on schedule. It's great to not have the 3 days of spotting beforehand so that's def a bonus this cycle :) 

Hungry- am feeling much better now and am OK with the arrival of AF. I guess you get so used to it haha. My therapist said that bad days will hit me out of the blue and she was so right! Didn't believe her as I hadn't felt like that for a good few months. Strange! But it's ok to feel sad every now and again, as long as you pick yourself back up its not a problem :) sorry to hear that you are feeling so sick. However bad sickness is normally a great sign of having a healthy bean! :) 

Psychochick- I know what you mean about symtoms spotting, so hard not too at times. Wish the TWW was only a ODW (one day wait) haha! Only 2 days until testing now for you! Time is flying! Do you start off with using IC's? Look forward to hearing an update on Sunday :) 

Tesh- thank you so much for your advice on soy! :) I am going to do my TTC shopping tomorrow. Will get soy, ov sticks and DH needs more vits and I need some more omega too. Think that's it! Really can't wait to forget all of this but in the meantime going to keep doing what we are doing as I know we are doing all that we can. We will SMEP again too, no matter how knackered we get! 
Glad scan went well today. I know the next will be ok too. Glad they not making you wait too long :)

Hope you ladies all have a fab weekend! :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

AF is officially here, amazing timing! My cycles are def back to how they were ore MC but with a longer LP :) Cycle #15 here I come! Maybe you will be the lucky one! ?????? Weird to think I will be ovulating again approx two weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Aw trying booo to the witch!

I am really excited that u will be trying soy tho!!!! I am gonna be stalking u all the way!

Have u decided what days and dosage u will do? Also what brand will u be using? I think def continue with the vitamins I know that def helped me. I also think that smep is still a gr8 idea and to def carry on. Opk's are a definite in case u O earlier cos of the soy!

Feel free to ask any questions!!! :flower: 

Yeah over here we can book our own scans and blood tests when we want. But usually the doctor will see u in two weeks time after your first scan if no fetal pole is seen just to make sure. Thereafter every 4 weeks. They took about 7 vials of blood for my blood tests yesterday I thought I was gonna faint lol until I saw my husbands face it looked like he was gonna beat me to it! :haha: 

Really hoping to see that little heartbeat at the next scan!

Psychochick can't wait for u to test!! Post post post!! Lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congrats to them with they :bfp: and good luck to them who are ovulating and good luck for next cycle to them who :af: got xx


----------



## caz & bob

Tesh23 said:


> Trying any signs of af?
> 
> Forgot to mention that soy must be take only for 5days at the beginning of your cycle. Either 1- 5, 2- 6, 3- 7, 4- 8 or 5- 9. Maximum dosage per day is 200 and minimum is 80.
> 
> On my first soy cycle I did 3- 7 with dosage 120,120,160,160,200. On bfp cycle I did 2- 6 with dosage 160,160,160,200,200.
> 
> The soy also helped my cycle by brining O earlier or on time. And this cycle it took away all my pre and post menstrual ' problems' like headaches, bloating, cramps etc.
> 
> Hungry I am feelin Ok... Had first bout of nausea yesterday. Also so bloated looks like I am 3- 4 months already!!! Lol. Also needing to pee more, have started afternoon naps cos getting really sleepy during the day. And stil get a bit of wet discharge through some of the day. But Trying suggested pantyliners which really help!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Psychochick your chart looks so hopeful I am really hoping that was an implantation dip!!! Fx!!! When will u test??
> 
> Ok so went in for my first prenatal appointment today. Doc says everythin looks good as is to be expected this early at exactly 5 weeks. We just managed to see the sac and yolk today. Next app is on 6 Oct, doctor says we should see a heartbeat by then! Fx ! !

aww lovely hun made up for you that's what mine was like at 5 week to xx


----------



## psychochick

BFN at 10DPO this morning. This means I'm going to wait for AF which will be wednesday. Test only if it doesn't arrive. Not much any pregnancy symptoms except for tender breasts which is typical PMS. Hope everyone's having a good weekend.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Aw trying booo to the witch!
> 
> I am really excited that u will be trying soy tho!!!! I am gonna be stalking u all the way!
> 
> Have u decided what days and dosage u will do? Also what brand will u be using? I think def continue with the vitamins I know that def helped me. I also think that smep is still a gr8 idea and to def carry on. Opk's are a definite in case u O earlier cos of the soy!
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!!! :flower:
> 
> Yeah over here we can book our own scans and blood tests when we want. But usually the doctor will see u in two weeks time after your first scan if no fetal pole is seen just to make sure. Thereafter every 4 weeks. They took about 7 vials of blood for my blood tests yesterday I thought I was gonna faint lol until I saw my husbands face it looked like he was gonna beat me to it! :haha:
> 
> Really hoping to see that little heartbeat at the next scan!
> 
> Psychochick can't wait for u to test!! Post post post!! Lol

Hi Tesh. 
Sorry for the late reply. I have been so busy the last few days so had no time for B and B, but hey I'm here now :) 

I am not sure on days yet and dosage. I think will start fairly low to begin with. On CD3 now and they haven't arrived yet. DHs vitimins have and my ICs but that's all. Hoping they hurry up! Not sure on the brand, got the cheaper ones. Will let u know when they get here :) will also be carrying on with the vits as they do help I think and must SMEP no matter how hard it all is. Def feel free to stalk hehe

That's so good you can get more frequent scans! Amazing actually :) we have to wait until 12 weeks, however as I will be high risk now I hope I will get an early scan at about 7 weeks. 

Ohhhhh I hate bloods. One thing I will struggle with. You will get used to it very soon. Your arm will be like a pin cushion :haha: Hope all is well and that you are taking time to relax :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> BFN at 10DPO this morning. This means I'm going to wait for AF which will be wednesday. Test only if it doesn't arrive. Not much any pregnancy symptoms except for tender breasts which is typical PMS. Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Ohhh psychochick. Boooo to the BFN! Hoping the :witch: stays away from you! If your anything like me you just want that definite answer one way or the other. Feels like forever. At least it's nearly Wednesday now so you will know soon :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well xx


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well xx

Hey! :) how are you doing!? Any preg symptoms!? CD5 here AF should be gone by tomorrow I hope. Be nice to start fresh and happy that my consultation about Hughes is this month :) be good to know for sure x


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all well xx

Hey! :) how are you doing!? Any preg symptoms!? CD5 here AF should be gone by tomorrow I hope. Be nice to start fresh and happy that my consultation about Hughes is this month :) be good to know for sure x


----------



## caz & bob

Trying4first1 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all well xx
> 
> Hey! :) how are you doing!? Any preg symptoms!? CD5 here AF should be gone by tomorrow I hope. Be nice to start fresh and happy that my consultation about Hughes is this month :) be good to know for sure xClick to expand...

:hi: just bit or backache love will be testing over week 10/11 dpo for me xx
xx


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all well xx
> 
> Hey! :) how are you doing!? Any preg symptoms!? CD5 here AF should be gone by tomorrow I hope. Be nice to start fresh and happy that my consultation about Hughes is this month :) be good to know for sure xClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: just bit or backache love will be testing over week 10/11 dpo for me xx
> xxClick to expand...

Ohhh good luck! Pls uodate! &#128522; Xx


----------



## Tesh23

Trying!! Sorry been mia as well! Been feeling kinda miserable these past few days, tired and nauseous...

Has your soy arrived yet?? If not maybe u will have to try next cycle if no bfp this cycle.

Yay for getting tests done this month! Do u have a date confirmed yet?? At least one good thing has come of the past is that they will at least scan u early the next time around! I think you are gonna be pretty well covered this cycle too def def def carry on with the smep! I really believe it's the only sure way to know you have been properly covered for the month. Hope this cycle goes by quick!!! : flower: 

Caz and Bob any test updates??


----------



## psychochick

looking for an update from caz & bob too :)

Tesh: sounds like you are having a very normal pregnancy! yay! sucks to the sickness but hopefully after you ride the first trimester out it'll improve.

Trying: Looking forward to your doc update when you go.

AF started today so onto next cycle. I ordered some royal jelly because I hear it's good for fertility in general and also good for iron deficiency. i wonder sometimes if I have that because I have pretty thin hair and my tongue's almost always white (inflamed). i also feel like I dress way more than everyone around me. I wonder if that's a factor in taking a while to TTC as well. Can't hurt right, I am a fan of honey in general anyways, yum...


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks psychochick! It seems it was too good to last tho as I just lost my supper tonight:sick: kinda feel a bit of relief now tho.. 6weeks tomorrow exactly, can't wait to go in next Tues for my scan, just want to see a heartbeat then I can relax a little!

I have heard marvellous things about royal jelly!!! It's like a fertility superfood! Hopefully it brings u your bfp!! Fx.

Anything that is found in or derived from nature I strongly recommend. What dosages will u be taking?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me today 2 days earlie gutted hoping to get more :sex: in this month its so hard when you have a 15 year old and a 2 year old xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies! 

Tesh sorry you are feeling a bit awful at the moment. It will all be worth it though :) 
Soy arrived today but I am now on CD7 so will have to wait until next cycle :( oh well least I have it ready I guess :) 
Really hoping this testing puts my mind at ease. So glad it's only in just over two weeks now :) getting my bloods drawn the week before so my results are ready for when I see the consultant. Bloods are being drawn on the 12th and my actual appointment is on the 19th ( this answers your question too psychochick :)) 
Def going to SMEP so we know we are covered. You many have noticed but I am not temping this cycle. Feel I need a break from it I'm actually feeling more relaxed with not temping so will rely on OPKs and SMEP. It worked before so I'm sure it will again at some stage. I'm guessing O will be Sunday 11th. 
Good luck with your appointment &#128522; Update please afterwards. I want to hear of the good news! :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Caz boo to the witch! Coming early is just mean! Really hope she goes quickly so you can get on with next cycle :) x


----------



## HungryM3

Hi all,

Sorry! Been sleeping and battling nausea for the past few weeks. Just saw the doctor yesterday and saw the heartbeat and the little one moving. Next appointment in 2 weeks again. At the meantime, just fighting the constant nausea and loss of appetite. But having to eat every 3 hours or else I feel really crummy. 

Tesh, glad that everything is on track for you too! Your appointment is next week right? Sorry you're not feeling great either. I make myself feel better by saying, it's a good sign that things are growing. Haha but I still dread this constant sickness. 

Trying, yay that AF is over. And that you're getting your blood tests done. Please keep us updated. I realize that temping really is stressful. It's nice not having to do it first thing in the morning. And temping after confirming ovulation is pointless Hahaa cos my charts do look different every month that I wouldn't even tell it's a BFP cycle from looking at it. 

Caz, sorry AF got you this cycle. Good luck next cycle. It could just be the one.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Hungry!

Sounds like everything is going as it should :) being very sick is normally a great sign too! How many weeks are you now? Hopefully not much longer of feeling sick for you now 

Will def let you know about bloods. Be so nice to know one way or the other. I'm sure it's fine and my last two MCs were bad luck but due to family history it's good to be checked out. I have found temping way to stressful and it's nice not doing it. My charts change all the time too. I'm going to SMEP and use OPKS all the way now &#128522;


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all good af light today so hope Its finished tomorrow then I can get back to :sex: xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Caz! That's good AF is light already &#128522; I'm on CD9 now. Gunna start BD on CD 11. Don't want to start too early as we are doing SMEP. It takes it out on us hahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

I no what you mean hun it does I am going to try and do it two day then rest like that all the way threw if we can so had with a 15 year old and a 2 year old xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Good luck :flower: I think you will be well covered. I feel like I can't be bothered this cycle. Getting so bored of it all haha. I know we need to keep trying but feeling lazy X


----------



## caz & bob

ha you do get like that just keep thinking I will get some think soon out of all the hard work xx


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Trying! Thanks I have been sleeping quite a lot lately and nausea seems to have reduced quite a bit these past 3 days! Ever since I hit the 6 week mark really.... hope it stays away!! Otherwise I feel ok just a slight hungover type feeling lol

Ah sucks that the soy came late... I know what u mean when u say gettin bored with it all, this last cycle I still just felt robotic almost and just still bd'd for the sake of it! But it goes to show it will work whether u are relaxed and not really trying or trying your ass off - literally! :haha: But we will see how this cycle goes - we just never know when we'll get lucky! Wow can't believe your appointment is practically around the corner! Can't wait to hear the results :hugs:

Hungry, yep my appointment is tomorrow! Hoping to see a little heartbeat fx. My nausea has reduced but still crops up now and then - just glad I am not losing my supper or lunch! Absolutely knackered all the time tho :wacko: How are u doing?? How far are u now and when is your next appointment?


----------



## HungryM3

Trying & Tesh,

I'm 9 weeks 4 days now. Next appointment is next Friday. This is right about the worrying part for me. I lost the first one with no reason at 11 weeks. I still get nausea throughout the day. But since this week I've been able to get myself out of bed at least for a while. Don't do well in car rides anymore though which sucks cos I do need to in order to get around. A lot of food still doesn't appeal to me. The only thing I've been able to stomach is fruits and spaghetti Bolognese! 


Trying,

It will be good to know, either way. If you don't have it, great! At least you don't have to worry about it getting pregnancy. If you have it, there are medicines to take for it so you can also be successfully pregnant! I just hope you get the answers soon!! How's your cycle coming along?

Tesh, 

Please update us as soon as you're done with your scan! You're 7 weeks now?


----------



## Tesh23

Hungry you have to think positive from now onwards. Each day is a day you have with your little bean, and always think about that. Think about the future and leave the past where it belongs. You just concentrate now on growing your little one and resting as much as u need and don't think about anything else. :hugs: 

I so hear u with regard to food preferences! I am the same in I can only have fruit and a very little other stuff and NOT feel sick. My doc has prescribed nausea meds for me today as well as iron as my blood count is down since being pregnant. But otherwise all is happy and on track! 

Today I am 6weeks and 4 days. I'll be 7 weeks exactly this Friday!

Here is a pic of little bean... I have been reading about ramzi theory and apparently if the placenta is on the left on a transvaginal ultrasound it is a girl and if on the right it's a boy. From the time I found out I was pregnant I had a feeling it will be a little girl. My dh thinks boy. I would love either any way! But I think according to that my prediction looks on track ;-) Wat do u ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20151006_181040.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

I say girl hun xx


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks caz!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Hey Trying! Thanks I have been sleeping quite a lot lately and nausea seems to have reduced quite a bit these past 3 days! Ever since I hit the 6 week mark really.... hope it stays away!! Otherwise I feel ok just a slight hungover type feeling lol
> 
> Ah sucks that the soy came late... I know what u mean when u say gettin bored with it all, this last cycle I still just felt robotic almost and just still bd'd for the sake of it! But it goes to show it will work whether u are relaxed and not really trying or trying your ass off - literally! :haha: But we will see how this cycle goes - we just never know when we'll get lucky! Wow can't believe your appointment is practically around the corner! Can't wait to hear the results :hugs:
> 
> Hungry, yep my appointment is tomorrow! Hoping to see a little heartbeat fx. My nausea has reduced but still crops up now and then - just glad I am not losing my supper or lunch! Absolutely knackered all the time tho :wacko: How are u doing?? How far are u now and when is your next appointment?

Hi Tesh
The sickness is def a bummer. I would describe it as a hangover feeling too. I remember waking up after a hen do thinking "why the hell did i drink so much!?" then remembered uhhhhh I'm pregnant haha. 

Hahaha robotic! Yes thats how I would describe it too. Really can't wait to stop with it all but we have no choice but to carry on to get where we want to be! I am sure we will be at it like rabbits again :haha: Stress or no stress I don't think it makes a difference. I have never been more relaxed and it still doesn't happen. Then with my second pregnancy I was still a bit stressed about the first MC and still fell pregnant so it definitely doesn't prove anything thats for sure :wacko: 

The appointment day has come round so quickly! I am both nervous and wanting to have it all done at the same time. In a way be good to have some answers I guess.

So glad your scan went well!!! :happydance: I haven't read much into boy/girl theories. Are you going to find out at your second scan what you are having!?


----------



## Tesh23

Trying the ttc rollercoaster is like on a constant up and down and swirl around, and once it's bfp bam! Comes to a complete hault I think we actually start to have withdrawal!!! Lol :haha: as our mantra goes- one month closer to that bfp WHATEVER it takes! Ah I know how u feel, I hate having appointments made weeks in advance it's so nerve wrecking having to pass the time til it's just over and done with! But u know time goes so quick we sit and wonder afterwards where the heck did it go! :doh: 

Dh and I agreed from the beginning that we don't want to know the sex until the baby arrives! But he is team blue and I am team pink, so it's really fun to try and guess while we wait for our bean to turn into a baby. I have always dreamt about a boy for the last 4 years it's never been a girl. For the first time just before my bfp cycle I dreamt of a girl for the first time and just feel it's going to be a girl for some reason. Time will tell!!


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying & Tesh,
> 
> I'm 9 weeks 4 days now. Next appointment is next Friday. This is right about the worrying part for me. I lost the first one with no reason at 11 weeks. I still get nausea throughout the day. But since this week I've been able to get myself out of bed at least for a while. Don't do well in car rides anymore though which sucks cos I do need to in order to get around. A lot of food still doesn't appeal to me. The only thing I've been able to stomach is fruits and spaghetti Bolognese!
> 
> 
> Trying,
> 
> It will be good to know, either way. If you don't have it, great! At least you don't have to worry about it getting pregnancy. If you have it, there are medicines to take for it so you can also be successfully pregnant! I just hope you get the answers soon!! How's your cycle coming along?
> 
> Tesh,
> 
> Please update us as soon as you're done with your scan! You're 7 weeks now?

Hi Hungry!

The sickness is such a bummer, but it will all be worth it in the end :) i have a great feeling that this is your rainbow baby for sure :hugs: :hugs:

I will know more by the 19th so not long at all to wait now :) There are meds I can take if the worst was confirmed. Would mean daily injections in the stomach (ewwww) but if needs must. But I am sure that it won't come to that :)

iI am now on CD11 (just had to check as not keeping track whoops) so O should be around Sunday. Got a huge amount of fertile CM today, I never get this much so I guess the Omega 3 is now working :) Prob will start BD tomorrow as don't want to be worn out too soon. 

Please update after your next appointment. Cant wait to hear of the good news :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying the ttc rollercoaster is like on a constant up and down and swirl around, and once it's bfp bam! Comes to a complete hault I think we actually start to have withdrawal!!! Lol :haha: as our mantra goes- one month closer to that bfp WHATEVER it takes! Ah I know how u feel, I hate having appointments made weeks in advance it's so nerve wrecking having to pass the time til it's just over and done with! But u know time goes so quick we sit and wonder afterwards where the heck did it go! :doh:
> 
> Dh and I agreed from the beginning that we don't want to know the sex until the baby arrives! But he is team blue and I am team pink, so it's really fun to try and guess while we wait for our bean to turn into a baby. I have always dreamt about a boy for the last 4 years it's never been a girl. For the first time just before my bfp cycle I dreamt of a girl for the first time and just feel it's going to be a girl for some reason. Time will tell!!

Hahaha it is strange after the BFP its like "now what!?" takes time to get used to :) But then you don't miss it and you think "phewwww". Oh yes absolutely! With each BFN cycle you are definitely one month closer :) I believe things are meant to happen at a certain time. We are just waiting but we dont know how long for thats all. 

Thats the thing with appointments. As they are made so far in advance it makes us feel all anxious and makes us think too much at times. It will seem quick after it has happened though thats for sure :) I just want to know now, bloods in less than a week now though so half of the job will be done :) 

Ohhh thats lovely you are waiting to find out!! :) Me and DH were the same. Never wanted to know! Strange how the dreams have now changed!? hmmmmmmm!? Be such a lovely surprise either way! :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

ps Tesh thanks for recommending Omega 3. I have had a ton of fertile CM today (TMI) that NEVER happens! :happydance:


----------



## psychochick

Oof been away for a few days and so much has already happened. Tesh: great photo even though I'm not super sure what is what, but it sounds like everything's proceeding normally. I'm personally partial towards girls for now so I personally hope you have a girl ;)

Hungry: hang in there, just a bit longer. We're all FX for you.

Trying: sounds like you're close to BD time, the best time of the month :happydance: 

Sorry about the AF caz, onto new cycle.

I picked up a new bbt thermometer; my last one started doing all temperatures at 0.2 increments (97.9, 98.1 etc.) Hopefully my temps will look smoother with this thermometer. The royal jelly hasn't arrived yet, hopefully it'll arrive before O but I don't expect its benefits will take effect right away anyways. This is actually the liquid form so I think it's just one teaspoon with warm water every morning.

I actually kind of feel like the "excitement" of TTC is subsiding a little bit, since I haven't gotten a BFP I can kind of feel my focus drifting off of TTC. Just feels like there's not a high chance of anything interesting to look forward to. Now I just log on to check out how all of you ladies are doing :) Look forward to more updates


----------



## Tesh23

Woo hoo!!! Omega is awesome!!! It also gave me lots more ewcm which I used to get before but not in quantities I thought was enough. I always used to be paranoid the sperm were not gettin in there! :haha: I think the omega may have also kept my cervix soft and open for longer! Or that could have been the soy... Or both!! 

Is dh taking it too? I gave this to my dh and it increased stuff on his side too! Lol tmi!! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

think me and the hb will try this xx


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks psychochick!! :hugs: 

I know what u mean about the wind being taken out of ttc! Eventually we just became robotic about it almost! Lol and it still seemed to work. I just got over it and thought I would try new things each month and if still nothing I was gonna take a break. Really didn't expect bfp this cycle I was just doing my usual pee on a stick routine during the tww hehe. I almost fainted when I saw my positive line started seeing black spots!!

How exactly does the royal jelly work with regard to dosage and when to take it in your cycle?


----------



## Tesh23

caz & bob said:


> think me and the hb will try this xx

Def worth a shot caz! Also omega 3 contains epa and dha which is gr8 for cell production and healthy hair, nails and skin!


----------



## psychochick

Tesh23 said:


> How exactly does the royal jelly work with regard to dosage and when to take it in your cycle?

I think it's just like any other supplements, take it daily in the morning, one teaspoon with warm water. That's the instructions given by the seller. It's not specific to TTC so there's no special instructions there, but I definitely want to get started earlier rather than later now that I've ordered it :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick so sorry that you are feeling a little down about ttc. I think we all get it at times. I now don't think about it as much especially now I have stopped temping. I think it's the best way to be &#128522; I just figured that getting upset about it won't make it happen any quicker. I just find myself plodding along now and have accepted that ttc after the second loss is going to be harder as my body was prob out of sync for some time. Next time you feel low just think that no matter what you are one cycle closer to that BFP :) 

Tesh DH doesn't take omega only conception vitimins by Wellman. I didn't know that it worked for men too! I'm due to get some more at the weekend so will get two lots haha! 
CD13 here and OPK is very negative. Wondering if O will be a day later as I normally have a faint line by now :wacko: But you never know it may be positive tomorrow. Will have to see :) Me and DH DTD Sunday eve and last night. So now going for every other day until positive OPK (which I'm hoping will be very soon).


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Trying! Any news on positive opk yet? I have had times where I have been stark bfn right before the day of a bfp opk so I'm sure it's around the corner either way!

And yes omega is a gr8 all rounder for bodily functions I would say! I am in fact still taking it and haven't stopped since I got my bfp. 

Not sure why but I find myself researching a lot about miscarriage now that I've hit 7 weeks.. I am sure everythin will be fine but can't help my mind wondering sometimes. I'm almost afraid to get too excited or plan anythin just yet. Can't wait til this first tri is over!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Hey Trying! Any news on positive opk yet? I have had times where I have been stark bfn right before the day of a bfp opk so I'm sure it's around the corner either way!
> 
> And yes omega is a gr8 all rounder for bodily functions I would say! I am in fact still taking it and haven't stopped since I got my bfp.
> 
> Not sure why but I find myself researching a lot about miscarriage now that I've hit 7 weeks.. I am sure everythin will be fine but can't help my mind wondering sometimes. I'm almost afraid to get too excited or plan anythin just yet. Can't wait til this first tri is over!!!

Hey Tesh :) 
I did t get a positive OPK today like I normally do. Just a very faint line so I am guessing it will be tomorrow. Will keep you updated &#128522; 

Good to know omega can be taken after BFP. I think it is such a good supplement to take. Ttc wise my CM is very abundant still, I can't stress how much omega 3 is helping in that department it really is amazing! 

Ahhhh Tesh I know it's hard not to but try to research less if it all. I know it's hard not to and it is very natural to worry about it all especially in the first tri. You have very strong symtoms and have had no spotting so I think all will be good for you &#128522; Only 5 weeks to go now for you. Not long at all! When is your next scan?


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: the stress just doesn't end does it? But honestly I hope you don't stress out over it. I know we hear so many stories of losses that it makes you paranoid, but the important thing is really just focusing on your own wellbeing. I agree though, I also wouldn't plan too far ahead, just focus on being healthy now. :)

Trying: It's CD 13 for you already? Time passes fast. We're gonna BD this weekend and early next week as well, pretty sure O will be next Tuesday. I'm actually not really feeling "down". It's more like, when we first started TTC, I was really pumped for this new phase of life, and kinda like starting a new project. But now it's like I've pretty much researched everything I can and know almost everything about it and there's not much I can do for the project. And honestly it's like the least rewarding project ever so far hahaha so I'm not really pumped about it anymore. I'll be happy if it happens, but it seems pointless to focus on it. But I agree, one cycle closer to that BFP ;) 

Also I kind of like temping! I think looking at data is sort of fun. But I do think that psychoanalyzing every rise and dip in TWW is unnecessarily stressful, so I'm trying not to do that anymore hahah


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi physchochick! 
CD15 here for me today. Finally go a blazing positive OPK today :happydance: me and DH should have BD last night but we didn't. So that's SMEP out of the window this cycle. Havnt BD since weds eve so gunna BD tonight and the next two days. Tbh three days I a row is plenty. Did 5 last cycle and it was too much. Taking things a bit easier this month. It's out last cycle to conceive before our would have been due date so we are not going to put ourselves under pressure as we know the odds are not in our favour. 

Ttc will be rewarding for you at some stage. You will look back and think how worth it it all was ;) TTC has been part of my life now for the past 15 months and I guess I have just got used to it. It just all feels so normal. I'm less anxious about BD now and I just think if it's not enough then it wasn't meant to be. It's not worth the stress as I have four. That it can put quite a strain on your relationship 

Well will get there :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies. 

CD16 here which I think will be O day :happydance: very crampy this morning so will be today at some point I'm guessing. Will take another OPK after lunch. 
Me and DH have not BD much this cycle only weds and yesterday in my fertile window and we will today and tomorrow. Just hope it's enough...... Wish DH wasn't so tired Friday eve as feel we missed a vital day


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks ladies:hugs: 

I know it's hard not to think about the worst. Esp as of this morning my boobs don't hurt as much as usual and they even seem ever so slightly smaller, and other than being tired I feel pretty normal! No spotting and still the normal clear discharge so not going to go into a panic just yet for nothing.

Trying def don't stress about the bd I think even starting from the first day of your positive opk is still gr8 timing. Day before, day of and day after O is excellent timing! :thumbup: can't believe you're in the tww already!! Where is the time going??

Trying I actually think we end up wasting the sperm reserves by over bd'ing before a positive opk. But it can just be luck of the draw with these things too. You hear about so many ladies just bd once like 5 days before O and bam bfp. Then you read threads where someone has literally bd EVERY DAY and also got their bfp. I personally think we should do how much we can handle ourselves as everyone is different. 

Lots of :dust: to all of you this cycle!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Thanks ladies:hugs:
> 
> I know it's hard not to think about the worst. Esp as of this morning my boobs don't hurt as much as usual and they even seem ever so slightly smaller, and other than being tired I feel pretty normal! No spotting and still the normal clear discharge so not going to go into a panic just yet for nothing.
> 
> Trying def don't stress about the bd I think even starting from the first day of your positive opk is still gr8 timing. Day before, day of and day after O is excellent timing! :thumbup: can't believe you're in the tww already!! Where is the time going??
> 
> Trying I actually think we end up wasting the sperm reserves by over bd'ing before a positive opk. But it can just be luck of the draw with these things too. You hear about so many ladies just bd once like 5 days before O and bam bfp. Then you read threads where someone has literally bd EVERY DAY and also got their bfp. I personally think we should do how much we can handle ourselves as everyone is different.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all of you this cycle!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi Tesh :)

Definatley no need to panic. Pregnancy symtoms come and go in waves as hormone levels always fluctuate. Some days you will feel more symtoms than others and that is completely normal :flower: 

I guess your right. I always over analyse at this time of my cycle. I got another +OPK this afternoon so I guess my timing is better than I thought :happydance: so O should actually be tomorrow. It's a day later than normal but I know a days difference is fine and it's within normal range. This month has gone very quickly, strange! My blood test is tomorrow can you believe it! Eeek! Then consultant only the week after. Time is flying by!

Haha I think that sometime. actually do we waste spermies by doing it all too soon!? Maybe it does depend on each couple. I have heard of ppl doing it once and getting a BFP and some go at it like rabbits, maybe it is just the luck of the draw. Your right. Just need to do what we can do :) also me and DH have done it everyday in the fertile window and nothing so it goes to show it isn't a guarantee anyway. I'm going for the less is more option &#128512;

Hope your having a fab weekend. I will update you on O etc hopefully tomorrow. Thanks for the :dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies!

Had my bloody taken, all 8 vials! Eeek! Never had that many ever! The consultant is testing or loads of issues which is good :) 

My OPK is now Neg do assuming ov was late yesterday or today so will BD again later incase it's today as in the past I have Oed the day after last positive OPK. So I will call tomorrow 1dpo to be on the safe side. 

Hope you are all doing well :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Holy 8 vials? That's way more than AF! I remember I went in for a checkup and they took 4 vials and the blood came out super fast too my eyes were like o_o for the first vial then O_O for the second vial then like @[email protected] when they got to the fourth. So much. Anyways looking forward to the test results!

I'm gearing up for O too, probably tomorrow, but already feeling some things today in abdomen. Maybe it's just body getting ready to release. Also I swear I'm not imagining it, I feel like my breasts are already swelling. Hoping it's a good sign for a strong egg?


----------



## Trying4first1

:haha: yes it prob is. Each one is about a teaspoon they said. I was shocked by 8. Was going to be 9! She said one test can be done together though which saved one. Hehe. Thank you and me. Just want it over with. Will update you after my appointment next week.

Sounds like your body is gearing up for it now :) I had mild cramps yest which I think is a sign that the eggy is on its way out. The swelling could def be a good sign for a strong eggy! 

I had some bleeding earlier after BD. Quite a bit mixed with CM. I'm guessing O bleeding?


----------



## Tesh23

Trying 8 vials!!! Yikes! I bet u felt so light headed after 4 know I did :wacko: 

Cant wait for u to go for your appointment next week! Still can't believe it's so soon now. I am so excited and nervous already to hear how it goes!

Woo hoo for tww!! Psychochick, how awesome that you are also gearing up to O the same time as Trying! When will u ladies test? Closer to or after af?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh
Def can't say it was the best experience:haha: but just keep thinking I need to do this, it's all for a good cause. I hate bloods being taken but that mantra got me through :) 
Time has gone so quickly, scary to think that it's next week! I'm feeling both emotions right now. Just want to know one way or the other. 

I won't test until it's needed. I didn't test before AF last cycle so I prob won't this one either u less I have a suspicion that I was PG. I kind know from 8-9dpo whether I'm out or not 

How have you been feeling Tesh? :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Ugh guys this cycle is weird. For the past 5 cycles I've gotten OPK on CD11 or CD12, this time on CD13, which is not too far off. But also got spotting on CD13 (which is yesterday). I know ovulation spotting is normal but it's not normal for me. The last time I got spotting midcycle was years and years ago. I just don't like my body throwing me curve balls in the middle of TTC, despite years of perfectly regular cycles before TTC. :growlmad:

But okay back to positive thinking, at least I am pretty sure I've either ovulated yesterday or about to ovulate. :thumbup:

I'm also not sure when I'll test hehehe. Trying I think I want to do what you said too: test before AF only if the symptoms are very obvious. But I haven't had the strength to hold out the last few cycles. Just very impatient to get some information. I was thinking maybe test the weekend before AF is due so Oct 24/25. :dust:


----------



## Tesh23

That's the spirit Trying!! I am so proud of you that you're keeping the poas addiction at bay! When will your af be due?

And psychochic when are u due for af? You guys are almost on the same cycle!

I have been Ok.. Really waiting for this 1st tri to be over with! Tired of being tired and sick of being sick! Lol otherwise I really can't complain. Getting weird cravings this week- green olives , sour worms and coca cola:wacko: terribly unhealthy but it's the only things that make me feel a little better. Lol


----------



## psychochick

Haha Tesh olives, sour worms and cola, sounds like your baby's craving sweet and sour together! I approve ;) Btw I remember when I was 12 my mom was pregnant and of course I had no idea what happens when you get pregnant. I just remember going to the store and my mom all of a sudden said she was gonna get candy from those candy dispensers, and I was really surprised because my mom never ate candy and heck she'd have said no if I asked for some. Only years later did I understand what happened there hahaha.

I think if I indeed O today, then AF would be Oct 28. Getting close to Halloween, so hoping the witch stays away for halloween! :witch: Trying, when are you expecting yours? I think you're a farther along in the cycle than me.

Also forgot to mention, along with the spotting, I'm also getting pretty sore breasts, was only a little sore yesterday and getting more so today. Was also kind of emotional and teary yesterday for no reason. I can tell this is going to be a very hormonal cycle :cry:

Oh I forgot to mention before, I received my royal jelly! Just started the teaspoon with water first thing in the morning. Tastes just like honey, maybe a little thicker and grittier.


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick don't worry about the O spotting. I got it too this cycle and it's not the norm for me either. I think every now and again we have a v strong ovulation which can cause the bleeding (or so I have read). Good your in the TWW already &#128512; 

I guess with testing you just need to do what feels right. Personally I am just fed up of seeing a BFN. After 15 months it's gets boring and disheartening so have given up haha. However if I had very obvious symtoms then may test just before AF &#128512;

Your not far behind me at all. I'm due AF on 24th. Means only an 11 day LP but before my second MC it was only 10 so guessing my body is back to how it was now. Typical i don't get pregannt when I have a nice long LP. Thanks body :haha: 

Sounds like a hormonal one for you. I had one of those a few cycles back. Felt terrible and boobs killed. Not nice. 

Tesh, thank you. As I said to psychochick I'm just fed up with it now so have thrown in the towel as far as testing is concerned. Going to next use a test when I am sure that I may be PG &#128512;

I'm due AF on the 24th, mums birthday. Would so love a BFP then as be extra special. Hoping my one in five chance happens, if not then maybe November be good as I have had a BFP in November before! 

Sickness sucks but it's such a positive sign &#128512; I honestly wouldn't worry about being unhealthy. Whatever gets you through and what you can stomach in the most important thing right now. In a few weeks time you will see the light at the end of the first tri tunnel :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks psychochick! I loved your story about your mum and the candy :haha: I gave my dh such a look when he asked for an olive lol I kinda feel protective of my food!!! Bizarre!

Thanks Trying :hugs: you are definitely right. I am just going to try and get down what I can for now. I'm also loving fruit and yoghurt! So that def can't hurt. At least I can be just a little healthy. Lol yesterday my dh came up to me and said I smell like pregnant woman... Wat exactly is that supposed to mean???! I don't know whether to laugh or be offended or both! Lol. Men are such nutters I tell you.

How is everyone's dh's holding up with ttc? As much as it can be frustrating for us I know it really does take a toll on them too shame. 

Trying how lovely if a bfp turns up on the 24th!! Keeping everythin crossed for u! And psychochic too! 

I have to say tho... November is a VERY lucky month... Also cos it's my birthday month :D but it's VERY lucky too hehe. Can't believe Monday is around the corner for u Trying! I'm on pins and needles!!!

Hope u ladies are having a good week so far :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: LOL hilarious that you didn't want to share olives with your DH hahaha. I think your maternal instincts are already acting up, baby before DH right  My dad often said that he was "demoted" the moment my mom became pregnant with me, never #1 ever since.

I think you should be complimented with smelling like a pregnant woman. That triggers a positive imagery, like the way babies smell (when they're not pooping). Now if he said that before got your BFP that would be more impressive.

Trying: let's hope ovulation bleed is a strong egg for both of us! :friends: Maybe this cycle I'll also try to hold out until AF. Practice some patience and self control.

Also I can't believe there are so many birthdays coming up with your mom and Tesh! Happy early birthdays to everyone in case I forget later. My mom's birthday is in January so maybe hopefully I'll be brewing something by then so give the good news.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh!
The yoghurt and fruit sounds like a fab thing to be eating. Very healthy :thumbup; it is just a case of doing what you can, especially when you get cravings. My sister craved really bad stuff like pizza and burgers when she was expecting. She was a health fanatic beforehand so that was very odd! 
What does a pregnant woman smell like!? :haha: that is too funny. Me are completely crazy at times, but we love them for it &#128522;

My DH is ok I think but at times he is like why the hell isnt this working after all the sex we have been having! Haha. But he is very light hearted and jokes about it all. Think it gets him through each cycle. Thanks for asking &#128522;

An October BFP would be amazing but if not maybe a November as it is a lucky month for sure. Especially now I know that it's your birthday hehe :flower: Also out bean would have been due then so would mean something in that sense too. If not maybe Feb be the next lucky month as that's when I conceived our second Angel. So many specual dates around the corner! &#128522; 

The fact Monday is almost here is scary. It's gone so quick. I'm actually more excited now than anything as I just want to know for sure. I have a feeling all will be ok &#128522;

Thank you Tesh. Hope your having a good week too :flower: Havr you got any special plans for your bday this year? It will def be an extra special one for you &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Tesh: LOL hilarious that you didn't want to share olives with your DH hahaha. I think your maternal instincts are already acting up, baby before DH right  My dad often said that he was "demoted" the moment my mom became pregnant with me, never #1 ever since.
> 
> I think you should be complimented with smelling like a pregnant woman. That triggers a positive imagery, like the way babies smell (when they're not pooping). Now if he said that before got your BFP that would be more impressive.
> 
> Trying: let's hope ovulation bleed is a strong egg for both of us! :friends: Maybe this cycle I'll also try to hold out until AF. Practice some patience and self control.
> 
> Also I can't believe there are so many birthdays coming up with your mom and Tesh! Happy early birthdays to everyone in case I forget later. My mom's birthday is in January so maybe hopefully I'll be brewing something by then so give the good news.

Hi physchochick! &#128512;
Ohhhhh would be awesome if it was! :happydance: praying it was! If not then me and DH have it a really go try! I say to him at least we know we tried and we are doing all that we can &#128522;

Hahaha ohhhhh it would be a great test of will power if you hold out. But I'm not going to lie, it is sooooo hard! However it is very nice not having that disappointment of a BFN :thumbup: 

Ohhhh that would be awesome if you conceived by your mums birthday. What an amazing birthday present to give her! Come on eggs and spermies, do your thing!!!!! Hehe


----------



## caz & bob

hi ladys hope your all well I got a nice positive today cd15 ff xx
 



Attached Files:







20151016_131450.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Trying4first1

Yay caz! :happydance: 

I got mine on CD15 too this cycle. Let's hope it's a lucky number &#128512;


----------



## caz & bob

hope so fx xx


----------



## psychochick

caz & bob said:


> hi ladys hope your all well I got a nice positive today cd15 ff xx

Ooo, hope you caught the eggy!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies

Well clotting disorder was all clear :happydance: phew! So that can be ruled out. However will still be in this limbo as no idea why I have MC twice :wacko:
But.... It turns out I may have another blood disease totally unrelated where my blood doesn't clot quick enough. This can potentially be dangerous during delivery. So very glad that found that &#128522; So something good has come from today :flower:

As I was sitting in my car earlier a van called BFP fire equipment pulled up I front of me. Hahahaha. Be so funny if that was a sign! It prob won't be but imagine how awesome if it did happen this cycle.


----------



## psychochick

woohoo no clotting disorder! I'm just hoping you'll get a BFP without miscarriage soon. Good thing you found out about this other blood disease. Is there treatment for it?

BFP fire equipment haha.. Big Fire Protection? Heheh cool. Last cycle a blue balloon floated to the front of my house and I thought maybe that's a sign that I will have a baby boy? But alas, more like AF :growlmad: However, I realized after that that I was looking forward to a baby girl more, I think because in my family I was the first child and had a younger brother so I also imagine the same of my family. But honestly, I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> woohoo no clotting disorder! I'm just hoping you'll get a BFP without miscarriage soon. Good thing you found out about this other blood disease. Is there treatment for it?
> 
> BFP fire equipment haha.. Big Fire Protection? Heheh cool. Last cycle a blue balloon floated to the front of my house and I thought maybe that's a sign that I will have a baby boy? But alas, more like AF :growlmad: However, I realized after that that I was looking forward to a baby girl more, I think because in my family I was the first child and had a younger brother so I also imagine the same of my family. But honestly, I'll take whatever I can get.

Thanks psychochick &#128512; I hope so too. Was hoping cycle 7 would be a lucky one but I'm not feeling it if I'm honest. No symptoms at all. If nothing by Wednesday then I know I'm out for sure. 

Hahaha it was something like that. I was mainly fixated on the BFP part. So funny. Ohhhhh noooo. That would have been a lovely sign of that happened for you. Boo to it being a AF sign. Seriously AF needs to stay away from us ladies now. She is not welcome. Hehe. 
That makes sense as I find a lot of ladies sway to what they know. Personally I was more team pink as me and my sister were the eldest and that's how it happened for my mum. But now I want a beautiful pink or blue. I will be greatful just be a mum. Just if I have a boy though life will be hard around here as he will be into racing just like his daddy :haha: 

How dpo are you now? 7dpo here :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Thanks psychochick &#128512; I hope so too. Was hoping cycle 7 would be a lucky one but I'm not feeling it if I'm honest. No symptoms at all. If nothing by Wednesday then I know I'm out for sure.
> 
> Hahaha it was something like that. I was mainly fixated on the BFP part. So funny. Ohhhhh noooo. That would have been a lovely sign of that happened for you. Boo to it being a AF sign. Seriously AF needs to stay away from us ladies now. She is not welcome. Hehe.
> That makes sense as I find a lot of ladies sway to what they know. Personally I was more team pink as me and my sister were the eldest and that's how it happened for my mum. But now I want a beautiful pink or blue. I will be greatful just be a mum. Just if I have a boy though life will be hard around here as he will be into racing just like his daddy :haha:
> 
> How dpo are you now? 7dpo here :thumbup:

No symptoms may be a good sign, you never know. I know what you mean though, the first few cycles I was all psycho symptom spotting, but by now I feel out as soon as TWW starts. I am 5DPO also no symptoms whatsoever. In fact, my breasts were sore during O, and now completely not sore anymore. whaaa? :wacko: That's never happened before, usually if it starts sore, it'll just continue being sore until AF. But I already knew it was gonna be a wacky cycle.


----------



## Trying4first1

Well I have got symptoms but the normal stuff. Tender BBs and aches lower back. So same old. I'm the same. I say I'm out right from the word go. I shouldn't as I'm meant to be being positive :haha: 

Ohhh that is very strange???? They say out of the ordinary is good though right!? &#128512;

Don't know why but feeling a frustrated tonight. Think because we are still stuck in limbo :wacko: Also unsure as to why these perfectly timed BD sessions are not working. I need some patience &#128522;


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how you all hope your all well as for me got lots of :sex: in fx this time xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Ohhh lots of BD is always good! &#128512; You know you have covered all your bases then. When are you going to test? :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well ladies. 8dpo and nothing going on. Same as each cycle. If no change by tomorrow it's safe to say I'm out again as I had symptoms by now with my last pregnancies. Wondering when this is ever going to happen again :cry: it's getting harder now as I should have been a mummy in two weeks time. Sucks


----------



## psychochick

Don't give up hope yet Trying. People always say their pregnancies are totally different from one other. My moms for me and my bro was like 180 degrees different (but it was 12 years apart) In fact, it may be a good sign to get a BFP with different symptoms, it could mean a healthier baby.

I wish we had a "zen" emoji to look at. this is the closest I found: :coolio: just be cool and it'll happen ;)


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick. Well the cramps have started already this eve so right on schedule. Always 8dpo. Why so early! 
Symtoms can be different each time I guess. The next bean better be sticky! 

Hahaha or a crystal ball would be great right now :thumbup: 

How have you been feeling!?


----------



## psychochick

Yeah I know, I can be patient if I know what's going to happen. It's the uncertainty, the POSSIBILITY, that makes you anxious. :( It's too bad the cramps have started, and already on 8DPO, blegh. Way to make TWW even less fun. Let's hope it's implantation cramping for a sticky bean :thumbup:

AFM 6DPO not much to report. Breasts still not sore although feel a little swollen again so maybe will get sore soon. My feet are a bit cold these days and I've been wearing thick socks but the weather's also getting colder so that probably explains it.

I also got a flu shot today! It was free, and my first flu shot ever. I used to be pretty cavalier about these things thinking like, oh I'm young, I won't get the flu and I hadn't. (I get colds and pneumonias, but not the flu) But now that I'm TTC, I don't want to risk it. Not to mention I'm not that young anymore unfortunately. I can feel myself more susceptible to feeling tired and cold. I think it's time to admit my immune system can use some help.

Also my friend's son was born yesterday. I'm happy for him but seriously out of all my friends, I think he's the least paternal person. He's financially stable and his marriage is great, but he's still more or less a kid in terms of emotional maturity. If you told me when I first met him that he'd have a kid before me, I'd laugh and say not in a million years. :wacko: Life eh.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick

I think it's def AF cramps. They are worse this evening so I am sure he spotting will start very soon. Very concerned that my LP seems to be getting less and less. I think I may try soy next cycle. 

6dpo is def early as implantation may not have even happened yet as that's normally the earliest it does. I hate all the waiting. I just want AF to come now so these cramps ease up. Feels so heavy and uncomfortable. 

I've never had a flu shot. Maybe I should really. Getting the flu would be terrible especially when ttc and if I got pregnant and had it. No thanks. Horrible to have. 

The people who you least expect seem to have children. Always the no. Maternal ones or the ones who aren't bothered. Some of my friends just started trying because they found out I was. Soon they will be pregnant I'm sure and I will be alone on this ttc island. Boooo


----------



## psychochick

Trying: You're never alone TTC, that's why we're on this forum :) None of my friends told people they were TTC; they only told people when they were past the first trimester of pregnancy. And I don't want to be rude and ask how long they'd been TTC. More of my friends could be TTC right now and I just don't know it :X

You know you guys were able to conceive before, so it's only a matter of time before you'll conceive again :) Although a short LP is definitely concerning. Will soy help with LP? I read that B6 is supposed to help. I take B6 supplements but my LP is 12-13 days so B6 didn't do anything significant and I don't mind too much.

I had a vivid dream last night that I was diagnosed with cancer with only months to live, and I spent the majority of the dream with DH and my parents and they were calm but I asked my mom if she was scared about me passing and she started breaking down. I was sad and crying when I woke up. Then I cried when I told DH about the dream. Then I told my coworker who has 3 kids and he was like "OMG maybe you're pregnant and your brain thinks that this means you only have the next 9 months to live!" LOL funny but sad.

Also, my best friend told me yesterday she is planning on freezing her eggs. She has a fiance but he doesn't want kids; sounds like she does eventually. I'm supportive of her freezing her eggs (she's 30), but I suggested she get on the same page as her fiance about whether he wants kids or not cuz, that's not gonna be pretty when she does eventually want one.


----------



## Trying4first1

Haha. Yes that is true &#128522; Mine only know because of my MC otherwise hey wouldn't have. I really needed the support. However one close friend didn't really support me and is now only concerned about falling pregant before me I found out. Very hurtful. I dont speak to her now funny enough. I distanced myself and she did the same with me. Very sad that someone is like that after being such good friends. 

Ohhh dreams like that are awful. So hard to distinguish between that and real life. However that could be a good sign for you!? 

It's good your friend is freezing her eggs. However that definatley will be an awkward discussion later on......... Eeek!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies. I'm out again. 11dpo and the pre AF migraine and spotting has started. AF will be here tomorrow. Good luck to everyone and :dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: I can't believe your friend would try to beat you to a BFP, that's a mean game to play. It might be fun if you guys started trying together, but after what you've been through, that's incredibly selfish and unkind :hugs:

Although I can sort of see why people might want to do this: so they get dibs on attention and good names or something. My mom said she had a name in mind for me (Chinese name) and then her older sister had a son and gave him the name, and my mom was pissed off LOL. But obviously it wasn't for long and I think the name I ended up getting was fine, it sounds way better than the original imo 

Sorry to hear AF is on her way. I'm still holding out hope for you but if she does arrive, :dust: for next cycle!

I may test tomorrow morning (10DPO). I am feeling a little nauseated this morning but it may be because I ate some odd things for breakfast, and also sore abs and sore back off and on (didn't do ab exercises). Will update if I see anything.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hi everyone :) hoping I can join? DTD last night so hoping we caught the egg today ! It's been 8 weeks since my ectopic. Been taking folic acid for 8 weeks. I know your supposed to wait 12 weeks but we just couldn't wait any longer and I've heard a ton of positive stories of concur ring after your first AF. Fingers crossed. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: I can't believe your friend would try to beat you to a BFP, that's a mean game to play. It might be fun if you guys started trying together, but after what you've been through, that's incredibly selfish and unkind :hugs:
> 
> Although I can sort of see why people might want to do this: so they get dibs on attention and good names or something. My mom said she had a name in mind for me (Chinese name) and then her older sister had a son and gave him the name, and my mom was pissed off LOL. But obviously it wasn't for long and I think the name I ended up getting was fine, it sounds way better than the original imo
> 
> Sorry to hear AF is on her way. I'm still holding out hope for you but if she does arrive, :dust: for next cycle!
> 
> I may test tomorrow morning (10DPO). I am feeling a little nauseated this morning but it may be because I ate some odd things for breakfast, and also sore abs and sore back off and on (didn't do ab exercises). Will update if I see anything.

I think so too. She didn't say the exact words apparently but said 'I don't want to be last'. It's like wow. If that's more important to you than your friend having reccrant MC then that's sad. Also makes me think is she pleased I lost mine!? I think it's an attention thing for sure. 

Ohhhh no! That would so annoy me if anyone took my names. However I am glad that your mums situation worked out for the better &#128522;

Thank you. I am defiantly out as I always spot the day before and my PMS is dying down. Also spotting getting a bit heavier now. I am so regular now always AF arrives every 4th Saturday. 

Ohhh sounds promising, but as we know you can never tell. Def update me tomorrow :thumbup: 
Lost of :dust: being thrown your way :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Hi everyone :) hoping I can join? DTD last night so hoping we caught the egg today ! It's been 8 weeks since my ectopic. Been taking folic acid for 8 weeks. I know your supposed to wait 12 weeks but we just couldn't wait any longer and I've heard a ton of positive stories of concur ring after your first AF. Fingers crossed. Baby dust to all!

Hey Dtrisha! Welcome :flower:
So sorry for your loss. I know someone who had an ectopic and it def wasn't an easy time :hugs:
I would say you have waited plenty now and def should be good to go :thumbup: 
I too have had a loss, well two. Last one ending in D&C back in April. Still waiting for that BFP but not so patiently now. I have another 5 months yet until my year of trying again is up, I have a bit of hope that it will happen before then &#128522;


----------



## Dtrisha

Trying4first1 said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :) hoping I can join? DTD last night so hoping we caught the egg today ! It's been 8 weeks since my ectopic. Been taking folic acid for 8 weeks. I know your supposed to wait 12 weeks but we just couldn't wait any longer and I've heard a ton of positive stories of concur ring after your first AF. Fingers crossed. Baby dust to all!
> 
> Hey Dtrisha! Welcome :flower:
> So sorry for your loss. I know someone who had an ectopic and it def wasn't an easy time :hugs:
> I would say you have waited plenty now and def should be good to go :thumbup:
> I too have had a loss, well two. Last one ending in D&C back in April. Still waiting for that BFP but not so patiently now. I have another 5 months yet until my year of trying again is up, I have a bit of hope that it will happen before then &#128522;Click to expand...

Thank you so much. We both are just readu to get back on the wagon lol. I'm so sorry to hear about your loses as well ! I hope you get your BFP soon :) we all deserve BFP and sticky beans !


----------



## psychochick

Dtrisha said:


> Hi everyone :) hoping I can join? DTD last night so hoping we caught the egg today ! It's been 8 weeks since my ectopic. Been taking folic acid for 8 weeks. I know your supposed to wait 12 weeks but we just couldn't wait any longer and I've heard a ton of positive stories of concur ring after your first AF. Fingers crossed. Baby dust to all!

Welcome :flower: Sorry about ectopic :(


----------



## Dtrisha

Psychochickh- thank you! No worries it'll work out :) I'm being positive about it.


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :) hoping I can join? DTD last night so hoping we caught the egg today ! It's been 8 weeks since my ectopic. Been taking folic acid for 8 weeks. I know your supposed to wait 12 weeks but we just couldn't wait any longer and I've heard a ton of positive stories of concur ring after your first AF. Fingers crossed. Baby dust to all!
> 
> Hey Dtrisha! Welcome :flower:
> So sorry for your loss. I know someone who had an ectopic and it def wasn't an easy time :hugs:
> I would say you have waited plenty now and def should be good to go :thumbup:
> I too have had a loss, well two. Last one ending in D&C back in April. Still waiting for that BFP but not so patiently now. I have another 5 months yet until my year of trying again is up, I have a bit of hope that it will happen before then &#128522;Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. We both are just readu to get back on the wagon lol. I'm so sorry to hear about your loses as well ! I hope you get your BFP soon :) we all deserve BFP and sticky beans !Click to expand...

We felt the same. Had to wait for one cycle but as soon as that was over we were back on it again Hahahaha. I think getting back on the wagon is the best thing to do &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

hi everyone :wave: it's gotten a little quiet on here. What's everyone up to? Trying and Dtrisha how you guys doing?

I'm pretty sure AF is starting tomorrow as temp has dipped today, but cervix not open yet. I'm actually kind of glad that AF hasn't yet started because this would put me back to 27 day cycle. I had been on exactly 27 day cycle for years and years but for some reason after TTC my cycles have been 24-26 days. So I'm happy to get back to "normal". Yay for silver lining :happydance:

Next cycle my fertile window will be over the weekend of our engagement anniversary and we're gonna revisit where he proposed. Hopefully it'll kick up just enough romance for some good BD :haha:


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey psychochick- I'm doing alright. Just trying to make it to the weekend so I can test. 4dpo here. Just been noticing watery cm which I normally don't get I usually am dry. Had a weird lower right back pain yesterday and the day before. Other than that just waiting it out!


----------



## psychochick

Dtrisha said:


> Hey psychochick- I'm doing alright. Just trying to make it to the weekend so I can test. 4dpo here. Just been noticing watery cm which I normally don't get I usually am dry. Had a weird lower right back pain yesterday and the day before. Other than that just waiting it out!

Oooh good signs. Testing on Halloween? Could be a spooooky BFP :haha:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah going to try. Hopefully something comes out of it. I would be ecstatic to get a BFP on Halloween it's one of my favorites :)


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> hi everyone :wave: it's gotten a little quiet on here. What's everyone up to? Trying and Dtrisha how you guys doing?
> 
> I'm pretty sure AF is starting tomorrow as temp has dipped today, but cervix not open yet. I'm actually kind of glad that AF hasn't yet started because this would put me back to 27 day cycle. I had been on exactly 27 day cycle for years and years but for some reason after TTC my cycles have been 24-26 days. So I'm happy to get back to "normal". Yay for silver lining :happydance:
> 
> Next cycle my fertile window will be over the weekend of our engagement anniversary and we're gonna revisit where he proposed. Hopefully it'll kick up just enough romance for some good BD :haha:

Hi psychochick! 
Booooo for AF!!! But a big yayyyy for a longer cycle! :happydance: Hopefully AF isn't too bad for you this month. My AF was quite heavy and only lasted one day, I have just been spotting for the last 3 days, crazy cycle! :wacko: Now just waiting for the fertile window again which is just over a week away. 
Been keeping busy decorating in the meantime &#128522;

Sounds like your O will be at a prefect time! Lots of romance hehe. How awesome if you conceived next cycle! That would be a great story &#128522;


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies! 

Sorry I have been mia! I have been busy with exams this week plus dealing with dreaded MS :wacko: Have one more to go on Friday and Im done sigh..

Trying I am so so so happy to hear everything was ok with your test results! I'm so sorry I missed it :hugs: 

Sorry about the witch boo! Have u decided if you will be trying the soy this cycle? It's very odd the one day of bleeding with spotting thereafter- strangley enough a couple cycles before my bfp I had a bleed very much like that.

Psychochic I see your temp is still above the cover line! Hoping it's good news! 

Welcome Dtrisha! I was around for your bfp so sorry you had to go thru that horrific experience. But there are only positive things to come now Im sure. Lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey tesh! Yup I remember you :). Yeah unfortunately it didn't stick. I ended up having a ectopic so here I am trying again. Did you finally have your BFP?!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been mia! I have been busy with exams this week plus dealing with dreaded MS :wacko: Have one more to go on Friday and Im done sigh..
> 
> Trying I am so so so happy to hear everything was ok with your test results! I'm so sorry I missed it :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about the witch boo! Have u decided if you will be trying the soy this cycle? It's very odd the one day of bleeding with spotting thereafter- strangley enough a couple cycles before my bfp I had a bleed very much like that.
> 
> Psychochic I see your temp is still above the cover line! Hoping it's good news!
> 
> Welcome Dtrisha! I was around for your bfp so sorry you had to go thru that horrific experience. But there are only positive things to come now Im sure. Lots of baby dust your way :dust:

Hey Tesh! 
Great to hear from you :hugs: hopefully just a few more weeks now and your MS will have gone, fingers crossed ! &#128522; Hoping your exams went well, must be hard doing them when feeling sicky, but your getting through them and that's the main thing! :happydance:

Yes tests all good so far. Just need to sort out the von willebrand disease now. Will know more about that in just over two weeks time when I go back :thumbup:

Yup AF got me again, mine and DHs sperm and eggs just don't like each other at the moment haha. but we will persevere and SMEP again this cycle. I'm not going to temp again as I loved not temping. Less stress. I'm not taking the soy as decided against it. I'm now back to my normal 28 day cycle so want to see how it goes. My LP was only 11 days last cycle but I guess that's still ok? Still taking all the vits and eating healthy. Only 2ibs away from my goal weight now :happydance: 

Must be normal to have a wacky period once in a while. Honestly it was strange. Had nothing today so guessing the :witch: has left now. Whoohoo!!!

Anyway I am waffling. How have you been apart from exams and MS? :flower:
Any sighting of Hungry on the first tri forum? Hope she is also doing well.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well done a hpt neg going to test Monday if :af: dosent show I have just changed me vitamins to the seven seas one so don no if its that why shes not her yet xx
 



Attached Files:







20151030_121859.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dtrisha

Good luck caz!


----------



## psychochick

Hi Tesh! Hope you can catch a break after the exams and just relax.

caz: FX for monday test!

I'm on CD3, still all crampy and achy but this should be the last day of crampiness, should get better for the weekend. Are any of you guys in the states and dressing up for halloween? I'm probably gonna put on some scary makeup and pretend to be a zombie. Not too hard :) My friends and I are gonna watch scary movies. I don't watch scary movies except with friends on halloween


----------



## Tesh23

Hey Trying! Thanks just wrote my last paper today and it was actually really good surprisingly thank goodness. Someone up there was looking out for me tho as pregnancy brain made me forget all my stationery at home :wacko: thank goodness I managed to find two blue pens and a pencil in my handbag just before I could start! How is that for luck??lol

So happy it's over! :happydance: 

Von willebrand disease? Oh no I hope that sounds worse than it is? What does it mean for u for ttc? I 
Hope they have treatment for it :hugs: please keep us updated. 

Your LP seems fine still one or two days difference is still normal and healthy :thumbup: and can't believe 2lbs from goal weight!!! That is super amazing and wonderful!! :flower: so happy for u

I have been Ok other than exam stress. My ms has actually become more bearable and I can eat and do fairly normal stuff. Biggest thing for me now is just really tired and feeling dizzy at times! I haven't heard from hungry in a while! Haven't seen her on first tri forums either. Really hope she is Ok and doing well too.

Psychochic thanks really just relieved exams are over and hopefully I will be graduating soon! Have my third scan booked for next Tues so really excited to see the blob turn into what looks more like a baby! Lol

Oh I do envy u your lovely halloweens in America!! I always wanted to participate in halloween there! My husband and I went for a Halloween party here in SA last year and it was fantastic! He went as a werewolf and let me do his make up it was awesome! And I went as red riding hood haha it was gr8 fun!

Caz best of luck testing please keep us updated!!! Hoping to hear some good news soon!!!

Dtrisha yes I finally got my bfp in September! I hope u and everyone get good news soon!!!

:flower: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Hi Tesh! Hope you can catch a break after the exams and just relax.
> 
> caz: FX for monday test!
> 
> I'm on CD3, still all crampy and achy but this should be the last day of crampiness, should get better for the weekend. Are any of you guys in the states and dressing up for halloween? I'm probably gonna put on some scary makeup and pretend to be a zombie. Not too hard :) My friends and I are gonna watch scary movies. I don't watch scary movies except with friends on halloween

Hope your AF is fading now. The cramping as is the worst part. Too uncomfortable. 
I just wore black and had some face paint. Halloween isn't as big here in the UK, however it is starting to become more popular now. More people are starting to have parties. I have noticed the change. I think it's great fun! 
Did you end up watching any scary movies!? 
CD 9 here now just waiting for O. Prob a week away still. Fertile window will start on weds. May BD tonight to get rid of any dead spermies then will have a BD marathon starting Thursday. 
Love how we all discuss our ttc plans. Imagine telling people in the street all of this :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Hey Trying! Thanks just wrote my last paper today and it was actually really good surprisingly thank goodness. Someone up there was looking out for me tho as pregnancy brain made me forget all my stationery at home :wacko: thank goodness I managed to find two blue pens and a pencil in my handbag just before I could start! How is that for luck??lol
> 
> So happy it's over! :happydance:
> 
> Von willebrand disease? Oh no I hope that sounds worse than it is? What does it mean for u for ttc? I
> Hope they have treatment for it :hugs: please keep us updated.
> 
> Your LP seems fine still one or two days difference is still normal and healthy :thumbup: and can't believe 2lbs from goal weight!!! That is super amazing and wonderful!! :flower: so happy for u
> 
> I have been Ok other than exam stress. My ms has actually become more bearable and I can eat and do fairly normal stuff. Biggest thing for me now is just really tired and feeling dizzy at times! I haven't heard from hungry in a while! Haven't seen her on first tri forums either. Really hope she is Ok and doing well too.
> 
> Psychochic thanks really just relieved exams are over and hopefully I will be graduating soon! Have my third scan booked for next Tues so really excited to see the blob turn into what looks more like a baby! Lol
> 
> Oh I do envy u your lovely halloweens in America!! I always wanted to participate in halloween there! My husband and I went for a Halloween party here in SA last year and it was fantastic! He went as a werewolf and let me do his make up it was awesome! And I went as red riding hood haha it was gr8 fun!
> 
> Caz best of luck testing please keep us updated!!! Hoping to hear some good news soon!!!
> 
> Dtrisha yes I finally got my bfp in September! I hope u and everyone get good news soon!!!
> 
> :flower: :dust: :hugs:

Hi Tesh
Amazing luck that you found the pens! Phew! I would have been a panicking mess. Glad it all worked out and you are all done now :thumbup: 

Von williebrand will not have any influence on ttc thankfully. Just need to be aware of it during pregnancy due to blood not clotting quick enough. So the opposite of what I was tested for! So strange how these things come out of the woodwork! But I go back in two weeks time so can update you a bit further &#128522;

Glad that your MS is much more bearable now. In a few weeks that should go. Second tri is meant to be the best! Your almaot there already! Time is going so fast these days.

I've started a secret savings fund now just incase we need assisted conception. I always like a back up plan just incase the worst happens. I'm sure it will be fine but you never know. If all is ok the money can be used for beautiful baby things :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Gosh Trying how crazy is that? I am glad that u did go get tested so that at least u know to be aware of it when u are pregnant again! Even happier that it doesnt have an effect on the ttc part! Yay! :happydance:

Time is going super fast! So crazy to think I will be 3 months along next week! Can't believe it... Have my scan tomorrow so really excited but also quite nervous as I hope baby has been growing right and that there have been no problems during this last month. I don't think the worry ever really ends - from the time u conceive til even after the baby is here! I guess that's part of the parenting job, to be filled with never ending worry! lol :haha: Going to think positive tho and I am sure everything will be fine :thumbup:

I think a secret savings fund is a GREAT idea!! :thumbup: I am confident u and dh will not need to use it though, except for those oh so lovely little baby things!!! 

Trying can't believe its almost O time for u already!! I know I always say that but it just shocks me each time how fast cycles go. And ooh remember it's November!! Lucky month me thinks! :flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## psychochick

caz any updates for today?

Tesh ooo 3 months almost up!! Yeah the worry will basically never ever end for the next 18 years or more. TTC/pregnancy is really just preparing us for all that. :laugh2:

Trying: Secret savings fund is an interesting idea. Not a bad one. I don't think you'll need it either but it'll also be useful for a baby fund in the future. You're making me think though. We have so much debt right now because we bought a house and I haven't even thought of saving up for possible fertility treatments :nope:

AF finally over and now looking forward to O. Hoping for a nice strong O this time. It's getting to be holiday season and all of a sudden we're super busy both at work at after work so haven't been able to log on as much. But hoping to see some more good news here soon :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

Oh forgot to mention, I'm surprised that UK had halloween! I actually do like the holiday even though some people find it very controversial. I think it's another avenue for self expression and we don't get a lot of that in our regular day to day. I also wanted to show off pumpkins that DH and I carved this past weekend:



It's two characters from the last airbender cartoon: aang and his flying bison appa. Just finished watching the show recently and loved it. Highly recommend it, it's good for children and adults alike. Don't watch the movie though, it's horrible.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Gosh Trying how crazy is that? I am glad that u did go get tested so that at least u know to be aware of it when u are pregnant again! Even happier that it doesnt have an effect on the ttc part! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Time is going super fast! So crazy to think I will be 3 months along next week! Can't believe it... Have my scan tomorrow so really excited but also quite nervous as I hope baby has been growing right and that there have been no problems during this last month. I don't think the worry ever really ends - from the time u conceive til even after the baby is here! I guess that's part of the parenting job, to be filled with never ending worry! lol :haha: Going to think positive tho and I am sure everything will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> I think a secret savings fund is a GREAT idea!! :thumbup: I am confident u and dh will not need to use it though, except for those oh so lovely little baby things!!!
> 
> Trying can't believe its almost O time for u already!! I know I always say that but it just shocks me each time how fast cycles go. And ooh remember it's November!! Lucky month me thinks! :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks Teah. I felt so much relief when I knew that it wouldn't affect our ttc mission :happydance: 

Time has gone so quickly! It's great with pregnancy though as time you find out your already a month along, it's fab! &#128522; However I guess we can say that about O, if we conceive we can already technically be two weeks pregnant before ovulation haha. Crazy! 

Wishing you the best of luck for your scan. I just know everything will be great :thumbup: I don't think we ever stop worrying though. Sign of things to come. I'd throw is bad imagine the teenage years hehe. 

Also hoping the fund is for baby things. Really don't want treatment. Next time I fall pregant I will be demanding a progesterone test as soon a so find out incase its low. My test after O back in may only came back at a 9. But I have had a 32 before so guess it can vary each cycle? 

I know another month! It's crackers! I'm hoping November is a good one. I am ovulating the weekend my angel should have been due so it would mean so much to us. Not pinning my hopes on it though. 

Uodate us tomorrow and post a pic too! :flower:


----------



## Dtrisha

Psychochick those are awesome. I'm in the us and we always celebrate Halloween. We usually carve pumpkins but we didn't have time this years :( 

But hey can you look at these tests ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> caz any updates for today?
> 
> Tesh ooo 3 months almost up!! Yeah the worry will basically never ever end for the next 18 years or more. TTC/pregnancy is really just preparing us for all that. :laugh2:
> 
> Trying: Secret savings fund is an interesting idea. Not a bad one. I don't think you'll need it either but it'll also be useful for a baby fund in the future. You're making me think though. We have so much debt right now because we bought a house and I haven't even thought of saving up for possible fertility treatments :nope:
> 
> AF finally over and now looking forward to O. Hoping for a nice strong O this time. It's getting to be holiday season and all of a sudden we're super busy both at work at after work so haven't been able to log on as much. But hoping to see some more good news here soon :thumbup:

Hey psychochick 

I'm just doing the find just incase. Not much in it right now as I keep buying clothes and shoes. Haha. I just want to make a start because we are in limbo with it all. One more MC and I'm classed as infertile so will need treatments of some kind. However I'm still thinking we have just had bad luck. Feeling positive :flower: 

Can't believe you AF has gone already. Time is flying!!! When are you expecting to O? I'm due to O Sun/Mon. Me and DH BD last night for fun which was great to not feel any pressure. Will prob start every other day from Wednesday as don't want to burn out too early on. Will do every day for three days once get a positive OPK. So I guess it's SMEP :thumbup: 

Loving the pumpkins! I actually really enjoyed Halloween. Was great to see all the kids dressed up at the party. They loved it and the adults dos just as much. Only thing that ruined my night wa a someone asking me why we don't have kids and we need to 'get a move on'. Hate comments like that. People should think before they open their big mouths grrrrrrr. Do you get people say that to you? 

Hope work isn't too hectic for you :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha I think I see something but it's hard to tell. How many dpo are you!? :flower:


----------



## Dtrisha

10 DPO today.


----------



## psychochick

Dtrisha: I might see something grayish? I'm not sure, do you see anything IRL?

Trying: Yes of course, positive thinking :flower: I think having backup plans is fine. As they say, hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Have you started soy this cycle?
Ugh people can be so rude. Thinking back to when I was younger though, I might've asked some innocent questions like "are you guys thinking of having kids soon?" just because I was honestly wondering. But I would never say "better get a move on". It sounds like something my older distant relatives might say, in a well meaning way. But they're not very close by so thankfully I haven't heard that.
Actually, I think I mentioned, my friends don't talk much about TTC/plans for TTC. I just hear about it when they do conceive but had no idea they were even trying. And i have a ton of friends that don't want kids until they're like 35, so they actually talk more about hobbies and traveling. It's a little nice in a way in that I don't have to confront all these other people popping out babies, but it's also a bit lonely, and that's why I'm here!

Speaking of which, going to a baby shower in two weeks, where another one of the guests is also pregnant. It'll be 10DPO for me probably, I usually take a test 10DPO but wondering if a BFN that morning would make me sad during the shower. If it does, at least hopefully I'll get some baby dust from the baby shower hahah.


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like I do but I don't know :( I don't want to trust the new frer I hear so many bad things


----------



## psychochick

Dtrisha said:


> I feel like I do but I don't know :( I don't want to trust the new frer I hear so many bad things

Yeah me too. In fact, I don't even know if the FRERs I have are the new ones or not. The ones I did use before were perfectly good (at giving BFNs hehe) But take more tomorrow or day after, if BFP then it should still become quite obvious over time even with a bad FRER. Do you have digitals just in case? I've never gotten even a hint of a line but my plan is if I see a faint line I'd test digital before I'd be convinced.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I have a two pack of digis. I'm just going to use IC's tomorrow to hold my POAS addiction haha


----------



## Tesh23

Hey psychochic! Wow!! Those pumpkins are amazing!! You guys are so talented and creative. I used to love watchin the last air Bender! I esp love appa :blush:

Trying I am sure when u get your bfp again they will definitely do as many tests as possible as u will be classed as high risk. But if they don't u should demand they do them anyhow just for piece of mind if nothing else.

D trisha I don't really see anythin in those tests but keep testing if u see somethin in real life. Keep us updated! 

So I went for my scan today... Baby is doing fine and has grown a ton :happydance: I am so relieved! We managed to see him/her do a head stand lol and do a slight wiggle and put both arms over the litte chest. Was so amazing to see it really is incredible&#128522; 4Weeks til next scan seems so far!! So impatient lol. Doc said everythin is fine but said I need to put on weight? I have been eatin whenever I am hungry thought I would have put on 2kilos by now! Gonna sit with a tub of ice cream later haha :haha:

Just finish do our pregnancy announcement going to load it onto facebook later! Will try and upload it here if I can.

Hope everyone is doing well and gettin at the baby dancing:happydance:

Tried uploading pics but one is too big so here is the 4d one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dtrisha

Tesh- that is such wonderful news ! Baby looks like he/she is in good health :). Yeah I don't think I am pregnant. I don't feel like I did before. And I think they're all either Evaps or indents I am seeing. I have one frer that I'll take tomorrow morning. And if it doesn't show anything I'll just wait for AF Friday. I don't want to waste anymore money on tests.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Dtrisha: I might see something grayish? I'm not sure, do you see anything IRL?
> 
> Trying: Yes of course, positive thinking :flower: I think having backup plans is fine. As they say, hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Have you started soy this cycle?
> Ugh people can be so rude. Thinking back to when I was younger though, I might've asked some innocent questions like "are you guys thinking of having kids soon?" just because I was honestly wondering. But I would never say "better get a move on". It sounds like something my older distant relatives might say, in a well meaning way. But they're not very close by so thankfully I haven't heard that.
> Actually, I think I mentioned, my friends don't talk much about TTC/plans for TTC. I just hear about it when they do conceive but had no idea they were even trying. And i have a ton of friends that don't want kids until they're like 35, so they actually talk more about hobbies and traveling. It's a little nice in a way in that I don't have to confront all these other people popping out babies, but it's also a bit lonely, and that's why I'm here!
> 
> Speaking of which, going to a baby shower in two weeks, where another one of the guests is also pregnant. It'll be 10DPO for me probably, I usually take a test 10DPO but wondering if a BFN that morning would make me sad during the shower. If it does, at least hopefully I'll get some baby dust from the baby shower hahah.

Hey psychochick 
I like that saying &#128522; So true I think and best way to look at things. I didn't take the soy as have seen conflicting information. Some ladies with very regular cycles said that it messed them up so it scared me a bit. Maybe I will try it in the new year if still no success. Guess in just hoping my body will sort itself out in terms of allowing a pregnancy to happen. 

Actually funny you saying about asking people when thus re having kids. I used to do the same out of curiosity. I was never aware of what people may be going through. Also I think it's better people don't share when they are ttc as it adds more pressure. Also I think it's a private. decision. But as you say it can be such a lonely place. Coming on here helps so much and you ladies really understand :flower: 

Ohhhh last shower I went to I was about 7dpo and was technically pregnant and didn't know. Maybe it was the baby dust floating about. Haha. Hope same happens to you &#128522; Maybe test afrer the shower depending on how you feel. Then again if your like me will power may be against you :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Hey psychochic! Wow!! Those pumpkins are amazing!! You guys are so talented and creative. I used to love watchin the last air Bender! I esp love appa :blush:
> 
> Trying I am sure when u get your bfp again they will definitely do as many tests as possible as u will be classed as high risk. But if they don't u should demand they do them anyhow just for piece of mind if nothing else.
> 
> D trisha I don't really see anythin in those tests but keep testing if u see somethin in real life. Keep us updated!
> 
> So I went for my scan today... Baby is doing fine and has grown a ton :happydance: I am so relieved! We managed to see him/her do a head stand lol and do a slight wiggle and put both arms over the litte chest. Was so amazing to see it really is incredible&#128522; 4Weeks til next scan seems so far!! So impatient lol. Doc said everythin is fine but said I need to put on weight? I have been eatin whenever I am hungry thought I would have put on 2kilos by now! Gonna sit with a tub of ice cream later haha :haha:
> 
> Just finish do our pregnancy announcement going to load it onto facebook later! Will try and upload it here if I can.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and gettin at the baby dancing:happydance:
> 
> Tried uploading pics but one is too big so here is the 4d one!

Tesh! Wow! What a great pic! :happydance: 

So happy that baby is doing well over the moon for you :hugs: those four weeks should whizz past for you! It's all so exciting! 
Amazing to be told to put on weight. Wish someone would tell me that! I would love a big fat pizza right now. Mmmmm 

Oh please show your announcement, I'm so excited to see! 

I'm hoping with my next pregnancy they will do a couple of tests as I will be in such a state. I already said to hubby I don't know how I'm going to cope. I will be demanding with the GP for sure haha. 

:flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Tesh- that is such wonderful news ! Baby looks like he/she is in good health :). Yeah I don't think I am pregnant. I don't feel like I did before. And I think they're all either Evaps or indents I am seeing. I have one frer that I'll take tomorrow morning. And if it doesn't show anything I'll just wait for AF Friday. I don't want to waste anymore money on tests.

 Dtrisha I saw in one of the forums about the new frers being awful for evaps and indents. Your prob better off with the ICs. They satisfy the POAS craving too I find :haha:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah continuing with IC's I think


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks ladies! :flower:

Trying I really hope November is your lucky month! :dust:

And I think u would have every right to demand every test available! I know I would. Can u believe Christmas is around the corner?! How lovely if u could share good news on Christmas!! It would definitely be a great start to the new year! :happydance:

Dtrisha, our bodies are pretty good indicators of whether or not a bfp is around the corner, so I think always trust your body esp as it has not let u down the last time.

Ok ladies here is the other scan and a pic of our announcement photo...

It is our first, so it is a little bit of a cliche that I got of the internet but here in SA hardly anyone posts facebook announcements so I just went with it! lol :thumbup::haha:
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









our_announcement.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dtrisha

Tesh-true. The only indicator I might have is my bloating. But I'm not sure. I don't want to be to positive in case I'm not. Only a few more days will see


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Thanks ladies! :flower:
> 
> Trying I really hope November is your lucky month! :dust:
> 
> And I think u would have every right to demand every test available! I know I would. Can u believe Christmas is around the corner?! How lovely if u could share good news on Christmas!! It would definitely be a great start to the new year! :happydance:
> 
> Dtrisha, our bodies are pretty good indicators of whether or not a bfp is around the corner, so I think always trust your body esp as it has not let u down the last time.
> 
> Ok ladies here is the other scan and a pic of our announcement photo...
> 
> It is our first, so it is a little bit of a cliche that I got of the internet but here in SA hardly anyone posts facebook announcements so I just went with it! lol :thumbup::haha:

Ohhh me too! A BFP is due now surely. Come on BFP! Stop making me wait! Getting impatient here :haha: 

Trust me I will be demanding tests just to put my mind at ease. I will even pay privately for blood tests if I have too. Anything to settle my anxiety levels &#128522; 

Christmas is coming round so fast it's crazy! Be great to have some news before then but I know it's looking less likely now, but you never know! Even if we did get a BFP beforehand we are not telling anyone until our 12 week scan if we get that far. Feel too scared too as got so excited last time thinking we had our rainbow, just to have it taken away. Was awful calling g the family to tell them the bad news. Never want to do that again. 

Wow! I love your announcement!!! &#128512; It's such a lovely touch. The comments must be going mad on there! Here in the UK I swear you see at least one announcement a week. There was 4 in one week once, crazy! I think with your first it should be shouted from the rooftops


----------



## angelababy007

I want to join. This is my 6th attempts. During last month, I had a surgery of removing polyps. I will never give up and I will keep trying.


----------



## Trying4first1

Welcome :flower:
How are you feeling after the surgery. Bet you are so glad that it's over and done with &#128522; 
Your not far behind me. I'm on cycle 8 now post MC. Hopefully some more BFPs on this thread soon!

Caz how did your testing go!?


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies!
CD12 here. Just took an OPK and there is already a faint line!!!! This never happens this early. I'm guessing the positive will be tomorrow! Eeek! Guessing O will be CD14/15! Was CD17 last cycle. Thank goodness for OPKs! Luckily we BD Sunday and Monday. I'm sure they won't be hanging around still but DH has had a good clear out ready :haha: 
Def going to BD this eve incase O is on Friday. Need to be well covered


----------



## Trying4first1

Just realised if I O on Saturday, it will be on my second angels due date. Hope this is meant to be. If not then there is a reason. This month is going to be so disappointing, prob the worst yet if a BFN. Why oh why do I have to O near the due date!!!! :dohh:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: yay for +OPK. Yeah thank goodness for OPKs, how on earth did people TTC before all this tech?? I think you should think of it as a good sign that your O coincides with the due date, like a new eggy being born the same way that your child would've been born. It'd be so great if you caught this eggy too!! That'd make a wonderful story.

Tesh: OMG that is precious. It looks so real already!!! It's pretty miraculous how this whole thing works honestly. Our bodies are making a new human being, how crazy is that!! Love your announcement. Your wedding outfits are beautiful.

Dtrisha and caz: the suspense is killing us... what are the verdicts??

angelbaby: I'm on my 7th cycle. Removing polyps should definitely help TTC so let's hope this is the cycle for you!

Heh my mom called me yesterday and inquired about our progress TTC. I was frankly impressed to see that she was very sensitive about approaching this topic because my mom was always the straight shooter when it comes to giving advice/prying into my life. But I told her it's been 6 months and nothing and she didn't sound worried, just told me to keep my extremities warm. Her not freaking out about how long it's taking made me feel better since my mom was always the more impatient and anxious one. But then she proceeded to tell me how she and my dad fell pregnant very easily. Even when she was 39 she got my brother in one try. At first I was like okay now I feel a little worse, but then I thought, my parents had a load of other issues they dealt with all their life, it's only fair TTC wasn't one of them.


----------



## Dtrisha

Psychochick- not sure yet. Buying more after work tonight. I swear there's the squintiest line but not sure. Going to have to wait till the AM again :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: yay for +OPK. Yeah thank goodness for OPKs, how on earth did people TTC before all this tech?? I think you should think of it as a good sign that your O coincides with the due date, like a new eggy being born the same way that your child would've been born. It'd be so great if you caught this eggy too!! That'd make a wonderful story.
> 
> Tesh: OMG that is precious. It looks so real already!!! It's pretty miraculous how this whole thing works honestly. Our bodies are making a new human being, how crazy is that!! Love your announcement. Your wedding outfits are beautiful.
> 
> Dtrisha and caz: the suspense is killing us... what are the verdicts??
> 
> angelbaby: I'm on my 7th cycle. Removing polyps should definitely help TTC so let's hope this is the cycle for you!
> 
> Heh my mom called me yesterday and inquired about our progress TTC. I was frankly impressed to see that she was very sensitive about approaching this topic because my mom was always the straight shooter when it comes to giving advice/prying into my life. But I told her it's been 6 months and nothing and she didn't sound worried, just told me to keep my extremities warm. Her not freaking out about how long it's taking made me feel better since my mom was always the more impatient and anxious one. But then she proceeded to tell me how she and my dad fell pregnant very easily. Even when she was 39 she got my brother in one try. At first I was like okay now I feel a little worse, but then I thought, my parents had a load of other issues they dealt with all their life, it's only fair TTC wasn't one of them.

Hey!
I have no idea how ladies managed without all of this ttc stuff. I would be so so lost without my OPK! Haha. My OPK is almost positive today. U sure whether to BD or not? We BD last night. But SMEP says three in a row from positive and I'm not sure today's can count? I guess the more we and the better right?
Would be an amazing story if this was the eggy. Not expecting it through as can't get my hopes up. 
Have you started your BD yet?


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Psychochick- not sure yet. Buying more after work tonight. I swear there's the squintiest line but not sure. Going to have to wait till the AM again :(

Not sure if I see it if I am honest. Have u tried an IC?


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah and I thought there was something last night. Then I took a frer and saw nothing this morning. I don't think I am anymore now.


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Yeah and I thought there was something last night. Then I took a frer and saw nothing this morning. I don't think I am anymore now.

Maybe you had a chemical? Sometimes than eggy starts to attach but then it doesn't fully hang on. Happens so often. There's still hope yet though :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: Hm do you have a pic of the almost positive? I use digital but I also look at the strip with the lines afterwards and I usually treat the first positive as time to start BD for realz. Sometimes the digital would report positive but the lines are actually "almost positive" like it looks similar to control but still not quite as dark. But yea I think that's fine. We already started BD'ing, but mostly just for fun. I'm pretty sure my cervix isn't even open yet.

Also DH started on L'arginine just yesterday. It helps with male fertility (count and motility) and also helps with blood pressure and muscle cramps, which addresses the two main issues he has. I don't know if his count or motility has any issues at all but maybe addressing the blood pressure and cramps can only help with fertility. But only time will tell if it makes any difference!

Dtrisha: I also have trouble with the FRER you posted, sometimes IC's are actually better with it because the lines are thicker so if there is something, it's a little easier to see. But IC's are less sensitive than FRER. Still FX for you though. You never know.


----------



## Dtrisha

Maybe? Who knows. How would I know if I had one?


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: Hm do you have a pic of the almost positive? I use digital but I also look at the strip with the lines afterwards and I usually treat the first positive as time to start BD for realz. Sometimes the digital would report positive but the lines are actually "almost positive" like it looks similar to control but still not quite as dark. But yea I think that's fine. We already started BD'ing, but mostly just for fun. I'm pretty sure my cervix isn't even open yet.
> 
> Also DH started on L'arginine just yesterday. It helps with male fertility (count and motility) and also helps with blood pressure and muscle cramps, which addresses the two main issues he has. I don't know if his count or motility has any issues at all but maybe addressing the blood pressure and cramps can only help with fertility. But only time will tell if it makes any difference!
> 
> Dtrisha: I also have trouble with the FRER you posted, sometimes IC's are actually better with it because the lines are thicker so if there is something, it's a little easier to see. But IC's are less sensitive than FRER. Still FX for you though. You never know.

Hey! How do you load pics on here? Ive never put one on. haha. Well I took an OPK about half an hour ago and its a blazing positive. The line came up straight away and its darker than the control line. Me and DH BD anyway last night and will do tonight, tomorrow and Sunday :happydance: Then we know we are well covered and there is nothing more we could have done. 

L'arginine is a new one to me, never heard of it? Where do you get it from!? Sounds like its definitely worth a go! My DH is just taking Wellman conception with Zinc. Started a few cycles ago i think. As you say, time will tell :) 

Always good to BD for fun! Refreshes the :spermy: too!


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Maybe? Who knows. How would I know if I had one?

Hi Dtrisha
Normally you get a faint positive that doesn't progress and you then end up getting AF on on time or a couple of days late


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Hey! How do you load pics on here? Ive never put one on. haha. Well I took an OPK about half an hour ago and its a blazing positive. The line came up straight away and its darker than the control line. Me and DH BD anyway last night and will do tonight, tomorrow and Sunday :happydance: Then we know we are well covered and there is nothing more we could have done.
> 
> L'arginine is a new one to me, never heard of it? Where do you get it from!? Sounds like its definitely worth a go! My DH is just taking Wellman conception with Zinc. Started a few cycles ago i think. As you say, time will tell :)
> 
> Always good to BD for fun! Refreshes the :spermy: too!

To upload pics, you have to click the paperclip button at the time, upload it using the popup, then click on the paperclip again to insert into the current post.

Woohoo! Perfect timing :happydance: Yeah I actually feel kind of stressed this cycle because it's already been 6 mo. So I keep thinking of trying to time things at the most optimal time: when we're not too tired, and not after showering (when it's too hot), and when I have a good amount of cm. But then I realized it's pointless to plan for that right at this moment. Might as well just let it happen.

We just ordered L'arginine from amazon, but I hear you can find it anywhere. It's an amino acid that helps circulation. Zinc is good too, DH also takes that.

O man I can't believe it's almost TWW next week. Not really looking forward to it though hahah. But it is almost the holidays coming up. Thanksgiving here in the states, so there's gonna be a lot of parties and eating. That should be a good distraction :haha:


----------



## Dtrisha

Trying4first1 said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Maybe? Who knows. How would I know if I had one?
> 
> Hi Dtrisha
> Normally you get a faint positive that doesn't progress and you then end up getting AF on on time or a couple of days lateClick to expand...

Thank you :).


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! How do you load pics on here? Ive never put one on. haha. Well I took an OPK about half an hour ago and its a blazing positive. The line came up straight away and its darker than the control line. Me and DH BD anyway last night and will do tonight, tomorrow and Sunday :happydance: Then we know we are well covered and there is nothing more we could have done.
> 
> L'arginine is a new one to me, never heard of it? Where do you get it from!? Sounds like its definitely worth a go! My DH is just taking Wellman conception with Zinc. Started a few cycles ago i think. As you say, time will tell :)
> 
> Always good to BD for fun! Refreshes the :spermy: too!
> 
> To upload pics, you have to click the paperclip button at the time, upload it using the popup, then click on the paperclip again to insert into the current post.
> 
> Woohoo! Perfect timing :happydance: Yeah I actually feel kind of stressed this cycle because it's already been 6 mo. So I keep thinking of trying to time things at the most optimal time: when we're not too tired, and not after showering (when it's too hot), and when I have a good amount of cm. But then I realized it's pointless to plan for that right at this moment. Might as well just let it happen.
> 
> We just ordered L'arginine from amazon, but I hear you can find it anywhere. It's an amino acid that helps circulation. Zinc is good too, DH also takes that.
> 
> O man I can't believe it's almost TWW next week. Not really looking forward to it though hahah. But it is almost the holidays coming up. Thanksgiving here in the states, so there's gonna be a lot of parties and eating. That should be a good distraction :haha:Click to expand...

Ahhhhh sounds complicated haha. I'm honestly so rubbish with anything technical. I will teach myself though. Thank you &#128522;

Haha I think we all do it. When is it the best time, are we out tonight, shall we do it before or after dinner, will I have time to lay down after. Ahhhhhh. Drives us all insane I reckon! I keep telling myself that a year is normal, which it is. I found out the other day that even if you ale super fertile before a MC it is normal for it to take up to year after. Made me feel better &#128522; A year normal anyway so think neither of us have reason to worry just yet. It's just that the odds are against us. There's only a 20 percent chance each cycle. Not that high thinking about it as you have an 80 percent chance of coming up empty. 

Ohhh will look into that as that may be good with the zinc. Love hearing about these special lotions and positions. Hehe 

I can't wait for the holiday season!!! Love it soooo much :happydance: will be an amazing distraction. Hopefully some alcohol filled nights will help with Ttc :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well my chances have gone down the pan &#128532; DH refused to BD on my most fertile day. Of course being me I cried my eyes out and told him how I've been moody this eve because of tomorrow.. I feel terrible. I am just so frustrated as he knows it's my most fertile day. The fact that our LO should have been here now has put me in a bad mood granted, but why punish me just for being in a bit of a mood?


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Well my chances have gone down the pan &#128532; DH refused to BD on my most fertile day. Of course being me I cried my eyes out and told him how I've been moody this eve because of tomorrow.. I feel terrible. I am just so frustrated as he knows it's my most fertile day. The fact that our LO should have been here now has put me in a bad mood granted, but why punish me just for being in a bit of a mood?

Whaa? Why did he refuse?? Hm you know, maybe it's not so bad to cry it out right now since you're in a bad mood, and then BD in the morning (I'm assuming it's midnight in the UK). You still have time to catch the egg if your OPK was blazing positive just today. You should have at LEAST 24 hrs before the egg actually comes out. Don't worry :hugs: You should talk to DH about how you feel and share the pain, that also helps with the BD.


----------



## Trying4first1

Because I was being a moody cow towards him. So he said he didn't want to with me for that reason. Which is fair enough but there was a reason behind it. So I spoilt it as I let my emotions get in the way. :dohh:
Yeah it was midnight here so still got time. He said in the morning so I'm hoping. He just doesn't get it. He was like but we had sex. I don't think he really understands the whole timing thing sometimes....


----------



## Tesh23

Aw trying don't be too hard on yourself or dh. You still have time and you have got in some bd before that too! 

I think esp cos today is today, u should just agree to disagree and just be together and love each other put all negativity aside. 

When I've been a bit of a cow to my dh I just act all crazy and grab him and kiss him all over the face and do silly things and he comes around a few mins after he pretends to be grossed out or grumpy lol.

Just put yesterday behind you both and find somethin for both of u to do together. I am sure your dh will come around soon! 

And u still have today! It's not too late! Did u do another opk today?


----------



## Tesh23

Yay for morning bd! Woo hoo! Just saw your chart hehe.

And your opk was still positive today? That's perfect timing then! Maybe once more at least tomorrow for good measure? 

The day of my ovulation I told dh in the morning let's just get a quick one in in the morning which was around 11am and I am pretty sure I felt myself ovulate at around 2 that day! So just go with the flow am or pm cos u never know what can happen! 

Psychochic I had dh on l arginine for a coupe months including the month we concieved! Definitely don't think it hurt any. They actually use it as a main ingredient in sperm aid! So I thought why not just take the supplement! How is your bd shedule coming along? Have u started opks yet? When is thanks giving? We have diwali coming up this Wednesday!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hahaha. Tesh I love the fact that you stalked my chart :haha: made my day &#128522; Yeah we managed to BD this morning. A very quick one though as was going out. Only managed to lay down for ten mins if that. I'm sure it's ok though. Had horrible O cramps this morning (similar to AF) again but none this afternoon really so I'm guessing I've Oed now? 
I took an OPK and it was negative. I marked it wrong on my chart. Not even a hint of a line. CD15 is a very early one for me :happydance: 
Glad we BD weds and Thursday eve now. Hoping those guys are hanging about still. Hopefully this mornings BD also helped out. Not feeling so bad now. Guess i do need to relax more :thumbup: 

So funny what you say about arguing with your DH. I too am so silly with him after and he too acts all grumpy &#128522;

Today has been ok. We have just been getting on with things like normal. 

Told him about my OPK though being neg already and he was like Omg already that doesn't give us much time! I then told him that's why I get frustrated if you won't BD etc. I think he felt bad as it made him realise how small the window is. We may BD tonight for good measure as the eggy could still be hanging around? I heard it can live for up to 24 hours. 

Anyway I am rambling on now. Hope you are having a good weekend &#128522; Another TWW begins again tomorrow. I can't believe it!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies. I ovulated on CD15. We BD on CD 10 (pm), 12 (pm),13 (pm),15 (am). Is that good enough do you reckon? I worry about this every tww. Hope timing was ok :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Haha gotta start stalking those charts esp when it's down to crunch time and time is of the essence! 

Early ovulation is always a welcome thing makes the tww come quicker! Lol. U know I think explaining to them how everything works and why we get so pedantic about timing etc really helps put it into perspective for them! 

Even if it was a quick one in the morning it certainly helps! And those cramps def sound like ovulation cramps so yay! Our morning one the day of o was also a quick one and I didn't get to lie down much either but when I felt o cramps a few hours later I was thinking hmm I wonder if those soldiers are waiting for the eggy by now. And I guess they were! Your timing seems great trying no need to worry in that department. Esp since u managed to get that morning bd in there with perfect timing! 

Time is going so quickly.. I will be 12 Weeks along on Friday! I am happy that the most stressful tri is almost over, and looking forward to the next stage but still feeling nervous and excited at the same time. Can't wait for the bump to show! I can feel my uterus really low and it's super firm, but still feels inside if u know what I mean. It is getting higher though so I am guessing by christmas it should make it's appearance! 

My nausea has lessened by a lot but still feel quite drained every day. And I have got four pimples! Hate it! Hope it clears us soon! 

Can't wait til the end of this tww! Psychochic should be joining u soon too!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh 
I loved loved the early ovulation. Hoping it will make a difference to this TWW. However I'm not sure when to expect AF. Would she be a bit earlier? 
I think the men do need telling about the BD situation. I think it does help put it into perspective and shows we are not crazy or mad horny women :haha: 
12 weeks Friday! Wow time is going so fast! Give it a few more weeks and you will def start to get a little bump &#128522; I've always wanted a bump, not a belly from eating too much cake haha. However that's gone now luckily. Only 1ib from target weight. DH said be so funny getting pregnant and getting a belly after all that. But I won't care &#128522;
Glad your sickness is lessening. Must be so nice knowing your soon be without it. To get to 12 weeks is amazing. I'm sure the next trimester will be just as amazing &#128522; 
Well I'm sure this tww will fly past. I have ordered some more pre seed for next cycle as it's getting used up pretty quick,got plenty of vits so am well prepared &#128522;

I do t know if I asked before. But are you still taking your omega and VIt D?


----------



## Tesh23

Hey trying! Can't believe 2dpo for u already! I think because your luteal phase should more or less stay the same each cycle just add that amount to 15 and it will give u how long your cycle will be. So if it's plus 12 then that would give u a 27 day cycle, so prob around the 19th or 20th. Yay my birthday is on 23rd I am hoping for good news! Really keepng everythin crossed for this month.

I can't believe only 1lb left!! That is super amazing! How much have u lost in total? Gosh u have such determination. I have no doubt your bfp is around the corner! 

Haha our dh's are so funny sometimes. Yes we want the belly!! We don't care how much we lose or have to put on give us the baby bump!! Lol :haha: 

Preseed gosh we also used to go through the stuff so quickly lol. I think it's great though. Less is def more! I used very little my last cycle as I was relying more on the soft cup.

It's great to be almost at the 12 week mark. I am so confused which week second tri starts.. Some say the end of the 12th week some say 13th some say the 14th week mark is the start! Rather confusing as whom to follow :wacko:

I stopped the d3 and took my prenatal as it has d3 in it and I didn't want to take a high dose of it once I got my bfp. I still take my onega3! Apparently it's great for brain development cos of the natural dha and epa it contains.


----------



## psychochick

Hi Trying and Tesh! :wave:

Trying: Glad the BD worked out! And it's great that you're only 1lb away from your goal. I've actually been gaining weight since TTC actually. I think it's partly from muscle building because I've been doing strength exercises but it makes me look bulky in my clothes :( I think what matters is how you feel, and being at a healthy weight. That's good for TTC too. :)

Tesh: Yay to lessening nausea. I also can't believe you're already past first trimester. Seems just yesterday that I read your BFP announcement. Any interesting reactions to your pregnancy announcement??

AFM: big +OPK yesterday so expecting O today or maybe tmr. Had a really good weekend with DH, so got some nice BD in. Using soft cups now. So probably gonna be TWW buddies with you Trying. :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Hey trying! Can't believe 2dpo for u already! I think because your luteal phase should more or less stay the same each cycle just add that amount to 15 and it will give u how long your cycle will be. So if it's plus 12 then that would give u a 27 day cycle, so prob around the 19th or 20th. Yay my birthday is on 23rd I am hoping for good news! Really keepng everythin crossed for this month.
> 
> I can't believe only 1lb left!! That is super amazing! How much have u lost in total? Gosh u have such determination. I have no doubt your bfp is around the corner!
> 
> Haha our dh's are so funny sometimes. Yes we want the belly!! We don't care how much we lose or have to put on give us the baby bump!! Lol :haha:
> 
> Preseed gosh we also used to go through the stuff so quickly lol. I think it's great though. Less is def more! I used very little my last cycle as I was relying more on the soft cup.
> 
> It's great to be almost at the 12 week mark. I am so confused which week second tri starts.. Some say the end of the 12th week some say 13th some say the 14th week mark is the start! Rather confusing as whom to follow :wacko:
> 
> I stopped the d3 and took my prenatal as it has d3 in it and I didn't want to take a high dose of it once I got my bfp. I still take my onega3! Apparently it's great for brain development cos of the natural dha and epa it contains.

He Tesh!

Oh i know, 3dpo now! :happydance: Definitely 3dpo now as the sore BBs have started. Always start at 3dpo. Guessing then my cycle will be a day shorter. Oh yes i remember you saying your birthday was coming up! Any plans? i hope i can give you some good news for then. 

Thank you. Honestly I am the slimmest I have been for ages and I eat so well. So i know I am in good shape, way better than the last time I was PG. I have lost 21ibs so far :)

Hmmm if I am honest I no idea when the second tri starts. So much conflicting info out there! maybe go for end of 13 weeks as its in the middle? haha

I can't believe you are almost there now, its amazing! The next tri is the best my friend said :) no being sick and you get the cute bump! <3

Thats good to know about the d3. My pre natal has it in too so def should stop then. Great about the omega! I never knew that! thank you :) 

Hope your having a good week and your not feeling too tired :flower:


----------



## Dtrisha

Ladies I need some advice please. So today my cervix is high I can barely reach it and hard. I started brown spotting today at 1030. From 1030-2 it's been maybe a penny size on my liner. Also 4 days late. Do you think it's AF getting ready? Or implantation? Shouldn't my cervix be lower if it's AF? I'm so confused.


----------



## psychochick

Dtrisha said:


> Ladies I need some advice please. So today my cervix is high I can barely reach it and hard. I started brown spotting today at 1030. From 1030-2 it's been maybe a penny size on my liner. Also 4 days late. Do you think it's AF getting ready? Or implantation? Shouldn't my cervix be lower if it's AF? I'm so confused.

Hm have you taken any more tests? 4 days is very promising. I would say at this point, either wait it out or test :) Cervix is very deceiving. Yes if your cervix is low and open, I'd say for sure AF is coming, but the lack of that also doesn't mean AF is NOT coming. This is from a person who's been deceived many times by cervix around AF time :)


----------



## Dtrisha

Ugh. Yeah I don't know. I say if I don't start bleeding tonight then maybe it's implantation. Cause usually I start the same day and usually it's right away. And no blood yet. Just brown ugh


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Hi Trying and Tesh! :wave:
> 
> Trying: Glad the BD worked out! And it's great that you're only 1lb away from your goal. I've actually been gaining weight since TTC actually. I think it's partly from muscle building because I've been doing strength exercises but it makes me look bulky in my clothes :( I think what matters is how you feel, and being at a healthy weight. That's good for TTC too. :)
> 
> Tesh: Yay to lessening nausea. I also can't believe you're already past first trimester. Seems just yesterday that I read your BFP announcement. Any interesting reactions to your pregnancy announcement??
> 
> AFM: big +OPK yesterday so expecting O today or maybe tmr. Had a really good weekend with DH, so got some nice BD in. Using soft cups now. So probably gonna be TWW buddies with you Trying. :thumbup:

Thank you. Im glad &#128522; Was almost SMEP just but couldn't Manage it. 
I put on weight last time I was ttc. It's easily done. Good you are exercising though. As you say, long as your healthy and feel good. Obv helping towards ttc is a bonus :thumbup: 

Yayyy for your O! :happydance: looking at your chart you should be 1dpo now!? Only two days behind me &#128522; We can both wait this thing out together. When is your AF due. Guessing mine will be about the 20th


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Ladies I need some advice please. So today my cervix is high I can barely reach it and hard. I started brown spotting today at 1030. From 1030-2 it's been maybe a penny size on my liner. Also 4 days late. Do you think it's AF getting ready? Or implantation? Shouldn't my cervix be lower if it's AF? I'm so confused.

Did you not have a faint positive!? I'm sure I saw you on another thread!? What other symtoms have you had!? &#128522;


----------



## babymoma89

Hello Ladies!!!

Hoping you all recive that BFP!! I too am waiting this out and seem to be driving myself insane. 3 days ago I had some very light brown spotting and Af is due tomorrow! Spotting lasted a day and a half and nothing since then. I took a HPT this morning but it was BFN. Has anyone had experience with IB? Im hoping this is what it was because this has never happened to me before and the Hubby and I have been TTC for a while now for our second child!!! 

Please tell me Im not losing it lol :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Welcome babymoma :flower: How many dpo are you!? Do you normally spot before AF or is this unusual for you!?


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Welcome babymoma :flower: How many dpo are you!? Do you normally spot before AF or is this unusual for you!?


12dpo and no never happens to me. I usually get serious cramps then boom full force AF.


----------



## Dtrisha

Tryingfor1st- I don't know what I was getting. Those new frer were not helping. I bought some 88 cent ones from Walmart and didn't show anything and I took the older version of the frer and I don't think anything was on it. So now this brown discharge is throwing me off. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Trying4first1

babymoma89 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome babymoma :flower: How many dpo are you!? Do you normally spot before AF or is this unusual for you!?
> 
> 
> 12dpo and no never happens to me. I usually get serious cramps then boom full force AF.Click to expand...

IB is def possible I would say. With my last pregnancy I had IB at 10dpo and didn't get a positive test until 15dpo. I tested neg on 13dpo, waited 48 hours then tested again and BFP! Maybe wait a couple of days and see what happens. If no AF try again &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Tryingfor1st- I don't know what I was getting. Those new frer were not helping. I bought some 88 cent ones from Walmart and didn't show anything and I took the older version of the frer and I don't think anything was on it. So now this brown discharge is throwing me off. I don't know what to do.

Hmmm I have heard about the new FRER being unreliable, which isn't helpful at all. Have you ever been late for AF before? Also when did you ovulate?


----------



## Dtrisha

No never been late. And I thought I did on the 23rd but now I don't know. I don't track anything because my periods are so regular. People say maybe the methotrexate messed with my periods? But I thought after I had my first period in October it would be back to normal


----------



## Trying4first1

Hmmm it's hard to say right now. If you ovulated late AF will be later. My cycles were a bit up and down after my D&C and only got back to normal on cycle 5. 
Unfortunately there's nothing you can do but wait at the moment. See what tomorrow brings if you had the spotting today. Hopefully you will have an answer soon :flower:


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah will see.


----------



## babymoma89

Thank you!! Im going to try testing again Friday and see if I finally get that BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Thank you. Im glad &#128522; Was almost SMEP just but couldn't Manage it.
> I put on weight last time I was ttc. It's easily done. Good you are exercising though. As you say, long as your healthy and feel good. Obv helping towards ttc is a bonus :thumbup:
> 
> Yayyy for your O! :happydance: looking at your chart you should be 1dpo now!? Only two days behind me &#128522; We can both wait this thing out together. When is your AF due. Guessing mine will be about the 20th

Yeap :happydance: I think AF is 23 or 24th. I might test 21 just for funsies, which will be 12DPO. I think by then we'll know whether this cycle worked for you or not. Yay. Now just have to get through TWW without symptom spotting heheh


----------



## psychochick

babymoma89 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> Hoping you all recive that BFP!! I too am waiting this out and seem to be driving myself insane. 3 days ago I had some very light brown spotting and Af is due tomorrow! Spotting lasted a day and a half and nothing since then. I took a HPT this morning but it was BFN. Has anyone had experience with IB? Im hoping this is what it was because this has never happened to me before and the Hubby and I have been TTC for a while now for our second child!!!
> 
> Please tell me Im not losing it lol :shrug::thumbup:

Ooo sounds promising. You and Dtrisha are going through the same thing. Hopefully good signs for both of you.


----------



## Dtrisha

Mine was negative too this morning. Ughhhh. I just want to know. I'm curious to see if I will start tomorrow. 

Baby momma- how much brown spotting did you have ? All day or just for a few house?


----------



## Trying4first1

Physchochick lets hope this TWW flys by! If it's a no I like to just start the next cycle and have it over with. I will be testing on the 19th as be 12dpo then. Meant to be out for drinks so want to check first. 
I know by 8dpo -9-dpo if I'm out, so not long to wait thankfully &#128522; 
Fingers crossed for us both :flower: 

Babymoma and Dtrusha I have my fingers crossed! Sound slike very good signs to me :thumbup:


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> Mine was negative too this morning. Ughhhh. I just want to know. I'm curious to see if I will start tomorrow.
> 
> Baby momma- how much brown spotting did you have ? All day or just for a few house?


Literally is was like brown spotting maybe a couple of drops on a panty liner and some when I wiped but the next day by mid afternoon there was nothing.


----------



## Dtrisha

Pretty sure AF came today. Oh well. Trying my butt off this cycle !


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> Pretty sure AF came today. Oh well. Trying my butt off this cycle !

Awww sorry hun. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!! Af was due today and still no sign of her so hopefully we finally are expecting!!!:dance:


----------



## Dtrisha

Babymoma- oh that's exciting!! I hope you are. Good luck !


----------



## psychochick

Oh I totally forgot, happy Diwali Tesh :headspin: We had some celebration at work yesterday but I actually didn't have time to go, but looked like a big event. 

babymomma! Yay! FXFX

Dtrisha: Boo that sucks. You don't know your exactly O date right? I wonder if you just had a delayed O or long LP.

Trying: I'm almost a little jealous that you know by 8-9DPO. But it can be a curse if you feel like you're out until AF shows. Hate that feeling, although I still do appreciate a long LP.


----------



## Dtrisha

No unfortnhely not. I don't temp or anything. I used to know it because of my regular cycles. But now I don't know. My "bleeding " today is very light. Not like my normal AF. It's so strange.


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha your sure it's AF?


----------



## Dtrisha

I really though so when I wiped last night at 5am it was red and like about a penny size of blood. It was brown spotting yesterday. Now barely anything. Ugh


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick it is good in a way so I don't get sales hoe but then it feels like ages untilAF shows up :doh: that part is horrid


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I need to get this off my chest so I'm sorry for the less upbeat tone. 
But an awful day. Felt so down and cried on the way home. Cried to DH and said how I should be a mum now, yet we are still stuck back where we were almost a year and a half ago. Just feel down about way it's not happening for us. I fell pregnant twice in 7 cycles, now it's been 8 and nothing. I know it's normal but it just feels like forever. I feel like it's not going to happen for us and that the D&C has taken away my fertility. 
This may sound a little dramatic but that's what in my head right now and I guess I'm worrying.
Sorry I need to just vent. I know in a few hours I will be back to my normal self I'm sure :flower: normally I think positively but today I just can't for some reason. I guess the weekend has caught up with me?


----------



## Dtrisha

Trying- oh I'm so sorry. Yeah I feel your pain. I'm sorry about the D&C :(. I'm so tired of people that don't even want kids getting knocked up so easily and were left here baby less and having such a hard time. Just try to be positive. Do you think talking to your doctor would help?


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Ladies I need to get this off my chest so I'm sorry for the less upbeat tone.
> But an awful day. Felt so down and cried on the way home. Cried to DH and said how I should be a mum now, yet we are still stuck back where we were almost a year and a half ago. Just feel down about way it's not happening for us. I fell pregnant twice in 7 cycles, now it's been 8 and nothing. I know it's normal but it just feels like forever. I feel like it's not going to happen for us and that the D&C has taken away my fertility.
> This may sound a little dramatic but that's what in my head right now and I guess I'm worrying.
> Sorry I need to just vent. I know in a few hours I will be back to my normal self I'm sure :flower: normally I think positively but today I just can't for some reason. I guess the weekend has caught up with me?

:hugs: Hormones don't help with moods honestly. I know it feels like you're stuck in square 1 but you're not. You found out you didn't have a blood disorder but did have Von williebrand which you would've not known about in advance had you not gone to get tested. And not to mention 8 cycles is still not really too long. I'm on cycle 7 and also kind of twiddling my thumbs but doc has already said 1 year is normal so I just gotta trust that.

I think part of it is also you worrying that D&C was a mistake. And you might even be thinking somehow that this is your fault. I get that feeling sometimes like maybe I shouldn't have waited so long to start trying. My mom was telling me to start trying earlier but I wasn't done having fun yet :) So sometimes I worry that I made things a lot harder on myself by not starting earlier. And I keep looking at how age affects fertility.

But we read all the time of people who may have fallen pregnant easily for their first or second kid, and then took a long time later on. It's statistics as you say, it's not anybody's fault. Sure I definitely think some things can increase/decrease chances but you're doing everything you can to increase your chances.

Hope you feel better and don't worry so much :flower: I'd definitely say if nothing by like 11-12th cycle you should definitely revisit the doc and see what the options are. That's my plan anyways.


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Ladies I need to get this off my chest so I'm sorry for the less upbeat tone.
> But an awful day. Felt so down and cried on the way home. Cried to DH and said how I should be a mum now, yet we are still stuck back where we were almost a year and a half ago. Just feel down about way it's not happening for us. I fell pregnant twice in 7 cycles, now it's been 8 and nothing. I know it's normal but it just feels like forever. I feel like it's not going to happen for us and that the D&C has taken away my fertility.
> This may sound a little dramatic but that's what in my head right now and I guess I'm worrying.
> Sorry I need to just vent. I know in a few hours I will be back to my normal self I'm sure :flower: normally I think positively but today I just can't for some reason. I guess the weekend has caught up with me?


BIG HUGS!!! 

I have been trying for 2 years now so I know the feeling. Getting pregnant after cancer is very difficult and there have been many times where I broke down and cried hysterically.... especially after friends and even my sister have gotten pregnant and werent even trying. Bt I refuse to give up hope!!! .:hugs:


----------



## Dtrisha

So I checked my cervix and it is really low and soft like squishy. I don't know if it's open or closed cause I don't know how to tell and I checked pretty quick. I thought when you had AF it was supposed to be hard? So I'm confused. And I'm still barely bleeding.


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> So I checked my cervix and it is really low and soft like squishy. I don't know if it's open or closed cause I don't know how to tell and I checked pretty quick. I thought when you had AF it was supposed to be hard? So I'm confused. And I'm still barely bleeding.

What color is the bleeding?


----------



## Dtrisha

Well I'm wearing a tampon. I had one in for 4 hours earlier and had like a tiny bit and it looked pink and brown. I had brown spotting yesterday. Then I thought I was having my period then I had another tampon in and took it out and barely anything. So confused right now. Isn't is supposed to be hard during period but soft during pregnancy? But I thought it was supposed to be higher if pregnant.


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> Trying- oh I'm so sorry. Yeah I feel your pain. I'm sorry about the D&C :(. I'm so tired of people that don't even want kids getting knocked up so easily and were left here baby less and having such a hard time. Just try to be positive. Do you think talking to your doctor would help?

Thanks Dtrisha :hugs: I think every now and again it just gets to me and my losses keep flooding back. It is always the way, people who don't even try it want kids get pregant. Some of them don't appreciate it at all either. It's a shame it's the way the world works. I am normally v positive but just not today for some reason. I remain hopeful and I am strong and won't be beaten &#128522;
There is nothing my doc can do. We need to now try again for a full year, which I am happy too before any further investigations. In my mind I am OK most of the time now and feel more at peace. I suffered with depression after my second loss but was discharged from therapy in August :flower: 
Talking things through really helped at what was a distressing time. It's helped me to change my way of thinking.

Ps did you take a test today?


----------



## Dtrisha

No I haven't. I will tonight when I get home from work. I think it might of been my vagknal walls being swollen? Cause I actually pushed through and tried to find my cervix and I couldn't find it. So not sure what's going on lol. Now I'm more confused.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need to get this off my chest so I'm sorry for the less upbeat tone.
> But an awful day. Felt so down and cried on the way home. Cried to DH and said how I should be a mum now, yet we are still stuck back where we were almost a year and a half ago. Just feel down about way it's not happening for us. I fell pregnant twice in 7 cycles, now it's been 8 and nothing. I know it's normal but it just feels like forever. I feel like it's not going to happen for us and that the D&C has taken away my fertility.
> This may sound a little dramatic but that's what in my head right now and I guess I'm worrying.
> Sorry I need to just vent. I know in a few hours I will be back to my normal self I'm sure :flower: normally I think positively but today I just can't for some reason. I guess the weekend has caught up with me?
> 
> :hugs: Hormones don't help with moods honestly. I know it feels like you're stuck in square 1 but you're not. You found out you didn't have a blood disorder but did have Von williebrand which you would've not known about in advance had you not gone to get tested. And not to mention 8 cycles is still not really too long. I'm on cycle 7 and also kind of twiddling my thumbs but doc has already said 1 year is normal so I just gotta trust that.
> 
> I think part of it is also you worrying that D&C was a mistake. And you might even be thinking somehow that this is your fault. I get that feeling sometimes like maybe I shouldn't have waited so long to start trying. My mom was telling me to start trying earlier but I wasn't done having fun yet :) So sometimes I worry that I made things a lot harder on myself by not starting earlier. And I keep looking at how age affects fertility.
> 
> But we read all the time of people who may have fallen pregnant easily for their first or second kid, and then took a long time later on. It's statistics as you say, it's not anybody's fault. Sure I definitely think some things can increase/decrease chances but you're doing everything you can to increase your chances.
> 
> Hope you feel better and don't worry so much :flower: I'd definitely say if nothing by like 11-12th cycle you should definitely revisit the doc and see what the options are. That's my plan anyways.Click to expand...

Thanks psychochick :hugs: hormones def do not help one bit. All this progesterone rushing about can't be doing my mood any good. In the grand scheme of things it 8 months. isn't forever, I think it's because of all the time before added onto it before the 2nd MC it seems like so much longer. I also trust what my doc says and it is normal &#128522; I am a step ahead in knowing Ido not have clotting disorder and I know that after this cycle there are only 4 more to go before we can get testing (if no BFP by then that is). So there is a lot of positives too. 
I do think I should of MC naturally or at least tried. But I was in a wedding the following week and felt like that choice was taken out of my hands really. Now I don't even speak to the 'friend' who's wedding I was in. Wish I never went to be honest. Ohh yes the waiting to long. I guess we all feel like that? I think we all assume it will just happen first try haha. Now we know the reality. 
I have also heard of people taking forever to conceive their first child but the next one comes along so easily. It is just stats as you say. We are all doing the best that we can do, that's what matters &#128522;
Thank you, am feeling much better now. Hope your TWW isn't dragging already? I know mine is :haha: I swear they get longer


----------



## Trying4first1

babymoma89 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need to get this off my chest so I'm sorry for the less upbeat tone.
> But an awful day. Felt so down and cried on the way home. Cried to DH and said how I should be a mum now, yet we are still stuck back where we were almost a year and a half ago. Just feel down about way it's not happening for us. I fell pregnant twice in 7 cycles, now it's been 8 and nothing. I know it's normal but it just feels like forever. I feel like it's not going to happen for us and that the D&C has taken away my fertility.
> This may sound a little dramatic but that's what in my head right now and I guess I'm worrying.
> Sorry I need to just vent. I know in a few hours I will be back to my normal self I'm sure :flower: normally I think positively but today I just can't for some reason. I guess the weekend has caught up with me?
> 
> 
> BIG HUGS!!!
> 
> I have been trying for 2 years now so I know the feeling. Getting pregnant after cancer is very difficult and there have been many times where I broke down and cried hysterically.... especially after friends and even my sister have gotten pregnant and werent even trying. Bt I refuse to give up hope!!! .:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: to you too babymoma! I am so sorry that you have been through having cancer. I take it you are all clear now?
That's very hard when people around you fall pregnant and it was an 'accident'. I dread hearing announcements. Have been so many since our second loss. I guess you get immune to them in a way though as they don't bother me now as much as they did. 
Love the fact that you refuse to give up hope :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> No I haven't. I will tonight when I get home from work. I think it might of been my vagknal walls being swollen? Cause I actually pushed through and tried to find my cervix and I couldn't find it. So not sure what's going on lol. Now I'm more confused.

Ohh please update us once you have tested &#128522; Very strange situation, confusing too! Why can't women's bodies be more predictable huh


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah and of course I'm at work late today and I have dinner plans right after work with some friends


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> Well I'm wearing a tampon. I had one in for 4 hours earlier and had like a tiny bit and it looked pink and brown. I had brown spotting yesterday. Then I thought I was having my period then I had another tampon in and took it out and barely anything. So confused right now. Isn't is supposed to be hard during period but soft during pregnancy? But I thought it was supposed to be higher if pregnant.

Ive heard alot of people say every womans position is different and from what your saying it may be IB still and not Af. Im keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Babymoma- thanks. Will see I guess. So confused at this point


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> babymoma89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need to get this off my chest so I'm sorry for the less upbeat tone.
> But an awful day. Felt so down and cried on the way home. Cried to DH and said how I should be a mum now, yet we are still stuck back where we were almost a year and a half ago. Just feel down about way it's not happening for us. I fell pregnant twice in 7 cycles, now it's been 8 and nothing. I know it's normal but it just feels like forever. I feel like it's not going to happen for us and that the D&C has taken away my fertility.
> This may sound a little dramatic but that's what in my head right now and I guess I'm worrying.
> Sorry I need to just vent. I know in a few hours I will be back to my normal self I'm sure :flower: normally I think positively but today I just can't for some reason. I guess the weekend has caught up with me?
> 
> 
> BIG HUGS!!!
> 
> I have been trying for 2 years now so I know the feeling. Getting pregnant after cancer is very difficult and there have been many times where I broke down and cried hysterically.... especially after friends and even my sister have gotten pregnant and werent even trying. Bt I refuse to give up hope!!! .:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: to you too babymoma! I am so sorry that you have been through having cancer. I take it you are all clear now?
> That's very hard when people around you fall pregnant and it was an 'accident'. I dread hearing announcements. Have been so many since our second loss. I guess you get immune to them in a way though as they don't bother me now as much as they did.
> Love the fact that you refuse to give up hope :flower:Click to expand...


Yes been cancer free 5 years now i was diagnosed just after my daughter turned one and had to have my right ovary removed. But hey what ever doesn't kill you makes you stronger! I used to break into tears and cry every time I heard yet another announcement but like you said it does get easier. Everything happens for a reason so Im staying positive!! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you and believe you will get that BFP!!!:D:D


----------



## Trying4first1

Have fun &#128522; Can't wait for the update


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks. I'll update in a bit :)


----------



## Trying4first1

I will be asleep so will look in the morning :haha:


----------



## Dtrisha

BFN for me. I found my cervix and it's actually high and hard. So pretty sure it's AF just a weird one and late.


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> BFN for me. I found my cervix and it's actually high and hard. So pretty sure it's AF just a weird one and late.

Sorry hun!!!:hugs:

Im not sure I can wait till friday to test again. Ive had headaches, been super emotional, sensitive boobs, dizzy and tired. May just bite the bullet and try testing again today.


----------



## Dtrisha

It's ok it's just confusing lol. Good luck!!!!


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> It's ok it's just confusing lol. Good luck!!!!

:nope: Another BFN maybe its still to early


----------



## Dtrisha

What DPO are you?


----------



## Tesh23

Trying :hugs: I am glad that u had an emotional breakdown. U know what we try so hard that it gets so disheartening when all the positivity is met with nothin but negativity. U know what, u deserve to let it out, u need to let it out. We put on a brave face for everythin and give it our all but we are only human and we need to give ourselves more credit than we do. U are so strong and brave and are such a wonderful person and I know all this just from interacting with u online! U have been through so much, and u deserve a little more happiness now definitely. And u will definitely get it I know it. Good things sometimes come to those who don't wait and to those that deserve the best things are made to wait longer! 

When your little one finally does come into this world u are going to be a terrific mum because u just care so much! And your baby is going to know right from the start how much he or she was and is wanted. Your little Angel is waiting for u too trying and is also just biding their time until they can be with u and give u that beautiful second line :flower: 

I want u to think about evrythin u have been through, everythin that has upset u and hold onto all of it for a min.. And willingly just let it go. All of that has no part in your life anymore. Clear some room for the great things to come, and u will be able to open your arms even wider to welcome them.

Hope this tww goes by super quick this month! 

Psychochic thanks so much for the diwali message, we got to spend time with family light some lamps and munch on lots of goodies! Lol.

Babymoma u are also so strong and incredible for going through such a life changing experienc and I am so happy u came out on top! Continue to be strong and I am sure u will be blessed with another little one really soon! Fingers crossed for your bfp.

Dtrisha so sorry to hear af is messing u around this cycle, that is why she is called the witch! Sometimes it may be normal to experience a bit of wonky af now and then I definitely know it has confused the Heck outta me a few times! 

To all u wonderful ladies tons and tons of baby dust your way, and lots of love too for being such amazing people! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> What DPO are you?

15 according to my calendar but I did not do any OV tests so I may have ovulated later than I thought...... I believe I may have actually OV in the 1st or 2nd which would make it aorund 10 days or so.

Another weird thought is normally a week before Af starts my boobs get super sore and throb and I have bot had any of that. Just yesterday however I started getting a twinging pain and my nipples are now super sensitive. 

Today I feel so wiped out I just want to crawl into bed and sleep the day away.:shrug:


----------



## babymoma89

Tesh23 said:


> Trying :hugs: I am glad that u had an emotional breakdown. U know what we try so hard that it gets so disheartening when all the positivity is met with nothin but negativity. U know what, u deserve to let it out, u need to let it out. We put on a brave face for everythin and give it our all but we are only human and we need to give ourselves more credit than we do. U are so strong and brave and are such a wonderful person and I know all this just from interacting with u online! U have been through so much, and u deserve a little more happiness now definitely. And u will definitely get it I know it. Good things sometimes come to those who don't wait and to those that deserve the best things are made to wait longer!
> 
> When your little one finally does come into this world u are going to be a terrific mum because u just care so much! And your baby is going to know right from the start how much he or she was and is wanted. Your little Angel is waiting for u too trying and is also just biding their time until they can be with u and give u that beautiful second line :flower:
> 
> I want u to think about evrythin u have been through, everythin that has upset u and hold onto all of it for a min.. And willingly just let it go. All of that has no part in your life anymore. Clear some room for the great things to come, and u will be able to open your arms even wider to welcome them.
> 
> Hope this tww goes by super quick this month!
> 
> Psychochic thanks so much for the diwali message, we got to spend time with family light some lamps and munch on lots of goodies! Lol.
> 
> Babymoma u are also so strong and incredible for going through such a life changing experienc and I am so happy u came out on top! Continue to be strong and I am sure u will be blessed with another little one really soon! Fingers crossed for your bfp.
> 
> Dtrisha so sorry to hear af is messing u around this cycle, that is why she is called the witch! Sometimes it may be normal to experience a bit of wonky af now and then I definitely know it has confused the Heck outta me a few times!
> 
> To all u wonderful ladies tons and tons of baby dust your way, and lots of love too for being such amazing people!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you tesh23


----------



## Dtrisha

Babymoma- maybe it's still early? Try again in 2 days?


----------



## babymoma89

This waiting sucks! I wanna know so badly!!!


----------



## babymoma89

Still no sign of AF. Just for curiosity checked my cervix today and it was so high I couldn't reach it however there was a ton of wet white cm (tmi) . Only symptom I am currently dealing with is serious mood swings (my poor hubby).

Still waiting......


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying :hugs: I am glad that u had an emotional breakdown. U know what we try so hard that it gets so disheartening when all the positivity is met with nothin but negativity. U know what, u deserve to let it out, u need to let it out. We put on a brave face for everythin and give it our all but we are only human and we need to give ourselves more credit than we do. U are so strong and brave and are such a wonderful person and I know all this just from interacting with u online! U have been through so much, and u deserve a little more happiness now definitely. And u will definitely get it I know it. Good things sometimes come to those who don't wait and to those that deserve the best things are made to wait longer!
> 
> When your little one finally does come into this world u are going to be a terrific mum because u just care so much! And your baby is going to know right from the start how much he or she was and is wanted. Your little Angel is waiting for u too trying and is also just biding their time until they can be with u and give u that beautiful second line :flower:
> 
> I want u to think about evrythin u have been through, everythin that has upset u and hold onto all of it for a min.. And willingly just let it go. All of that has no part in your life anymore. Clear some room for the great things to come, and u will be able to open your arms even wider to welcome them.
> 
> Hope this tww goes by super quick this month!
> 
> Psychochic thanks so much for the diwali message, we got to spend time with family light some lamps and munch on lots of goodies! Lol.
> 
> Babymoma u are also so strong and incredible for going through such a life changing experienc and I am so happy u came out on top! Continue to be strong and I am sure u will be blessed with another little one really soon! Fingers crossed for your bfp.
> 
> Dtrisha so sorry to hear af is messing u around this cycle, that is why she is called the witch! Sometimes it may be normal to experience a bit of wonky af now and then I definitely know it has confused the Heck outta me a few times!
> 
> To all u wonderful ladies tons and tons of baby dust your way, and lots of love too for being such amazing people!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi Tesh 
I am really touched by your message. Thank you :hugs: 
You are right. I think we do try so hard to put on a brave face and actually it is ok to get upset and feel angry, frustrated etc. At the end of the day we are only human. We shouldnt feel bad about letting our emotions out. 

You are also such a strong person as I know that you waited for your little angel for some and that is not easy at all. I also know that you are a very kind and caring too just from speaking online. It's great to speak to someone who had those great qualities and who offers honest support and advice. 

We will appreciate our little angels so much when we get to meet them. They are worth the wait :flower: 

I know that I am never going to give up on my dream of becoming a mother. No matter what pain it causes me. I'm destined to be a mum and I will be one day one way or another. 

This tww is dragging at the moment. 6dpo now, so another week to go yet. Nothing to report so far. Just same as every other cycle. 

I already feel like AF will be making an appearance. I said to DH I'm not sure if I'm ovulating as I no longer get the O pains that I used to get. Just hope we not been trying again for all this time for nothing. I'm praying that I'm panicking over nothing &#128516; 
Hope your doing well!? I see 12 weeks today! That's gone so quickly it's crazy!


----------



## psychochick

Tesh and Trying: It's like that movie Inside Out. Have you guys seen it? The part where the girl's other emotions except sadness was trying to figure out a solution, then finally sadness comes in and she breaks down and admits how miserable she was. I was sobbing at that part because I actually experienced similar things at her age also due to a big move except I actually never broke down. But sometimes I definitely felt exactly the same. The last time that happened, I was stuck in a bad relationship and I didn't realize how bad it was until I started breaking down after hearing a love song on the radio that reminded me of my problems.

I've since grown to be able to admit I'm upset before emotions bottle up. So tesh is right, if you feel bad Trying, breaking down is the healthiest thing to do. I think online people want to put their best faces forward so they don't turn people away. It's why facebook sucks  But you don't need to do that here with us. Whatever support you need you've got it. :flower:

babymoma: Oh I *just* read that you've had cancer, sorry to hear about the ovary removal, but we should celebrate 5 years cancer free!! :dust: <- that's confetti, but can also be baby dust :haha: You know when people talk about how they get pregnant by accident or "first time", it's because it's unusual that they broadcast it almost like they're proud of it. If I get it this cycle for example, I'm not gonna tell people, look I got pregnant 7th cycle woohoo! However, if I were you and I fell pregnant with one ovary after cancer, I'd definitely broadcast the shit out of that. :haha:


----------



## babymoma89

psychochick said:


> Tesh and Trying: It's like that movie Inside Out. Have you guys seen it? The part where the girl's other emotions except sadness was trying to figure out a solution, then finally sadness comes in and she breaks down and admits how miserable she was. I was sobbing at that part because I actually experienced similar things at her age also due to a big move except I actually never broke down. But sometimes I definitely felt exactly the same. The last time that happened, I was stuck in a bad relationship and I didn't realize how bad it was until I started breaking down after hearing a love song on the radio that reminded me of my problems.
> 
> I've since grown to be able to admit I'm upset before emotions bottle up. So tesh is right, if you feel bad Trying, breaking down is the healthiest thing to do. I think online people want to put their best faces forward so they don't turn people away. It's why facebook sucks  But you don't need to do that here with us. Whatever support you need you've got it. :flower:
> 
> babymoma: Oh I *just* read that you've had cancer, sorry to hear about the ovary removal, but we should celebrate 5 years cancer free!! :dust: <- that's confetti, but can also be baby dust :haha: You know when people talk about how they get pregnant by accident or "first time", it's because it's unusual that they broadcast it almost like they're proud of it. If I get it this cycle for example, I'm not gonna tell people, look I got pregnant 7th cycle woohoo! However, if I were you and I fell pregnant with one ovary after cancer, I'd definitely broadcast the shit out of that. :haha:




:cry:

Thanks hun!!!! 

I really hope this is finally it and can finally make my little girl a big sister!:hugs:


----------



## babymoma89

So turns out I'm not pregnant just really delayed O. 
Have a feeling this will not be our month but will keep trying. I never thought We would ever have this much trouble &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Dtrisha

Babymoma- I'm sorry you're not pregnant :( every month that goes by it stinks. But just more a reason to try harder this month! That's what we're going to do. Just want this AF to be done so I can O ! Good luck :) I'm sure it'll be your cycle. Can't wait to hear about it


----------



## babymoma89

Dtrisha said:


> Babymoma- I'm sorry you're not pregnant :( every month that goes by it stinks. But just more a reason to try harder this month! That's what we're going to do. Just want this AF to be done so I can O ! Good luck :) I'm sure it'll be your cycle. Can't wait to hear about it

Well I was ovulating last night so we Dtd last night and again this morning. Legs and hips have been up all morning lol

Still gonna keep trying . Fx


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha that's how I do it as well lol. I'm like let me put my butt up for 30 minutes now lol. I believe it helped with our first pregnancy because the first month we tried I didn't do it and the next one I did and that's when we got pregnant


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Tesh and Trying: It's like that movie Inside Out. Have you guys seen it? The part where the girl's other emotions except sadness was trying to figure out a solution, then finally sadness comes in and she breaks down and admits how miserable she was. I was sobbing at that part because I actually experienced similar things at her age also due to a big move except I actually never broke down. But sometimes I definitely felt exactly the same. The last time that happened, I was stuck in a bad relationship and I didn't realize how bad it was until I started breaking down after hearing a love song on the radio that reminded me of my problems.
> 
> I've since grown to be able to admit I'm upset before emotions bottle up. So tesh is right, if you feel bad Trying, breaking down is the healthiest thing to do. I think online people want to put their best faces forward so they don't turn people away. It's why facebook sucks  But you don't need to do that here with us. Whatever support you need you've got it. :flower:
> 
> babymoma: Oh I *just* read that you've had cancer, sorry to hear about the ovary removal, but we should celebrate 5 years cancer free!! :dust: <- that's confetti, but can also be baby dust :haha: You know when people talk about how they get pregnant by accident or "first time", it's because it's unusual that they broadcast it almost like they're proud of it. If I get it this cycle for example, I'm not gonna tell people, look I got pregnant 7th cycle woohoo! However, if I were you and I fell pregnant with one ovary after cancer, I'd definitely broadcast the shit out of that. :haha:

Hey psychochick!
I haven't seen that film yet, I remember it being In at the cinema a while ago though, back in the summer I think? 

Your right. I think the best thing to do is to break down. Bottling feelings up can be lethal. Thing is I tend to bottle up all of the time, which probably isn't doing me any good what so ever. 

Thank you for your great words :hugs: I think us ladies really understand each other and the stresses that ttc can bring. I feel that I can't talk to my friends and family as they don't understand. I don't know what would we do without this group :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well 7dpo here and mild cramping this evening. Normally means my body is preparing for AF. Why do I always get crampy so early!? The joys of being a woman! 
How is everyone else doing. Any updates?


----------



## HungryM3

hi all!!!!!

Seems like everyone is in the tww. Hope there will be lots of good news coming our way  

Sorry I've been kinda MIA. Was feeling lousy and exhausted most days. Been spending most days holed up in bed with the tv. Finally getting some energy back and my appetite. Just went for another u/s 2 days ago... 15 weeks now. Yay!!! Did the panorama test as well and it's a girl! We are so excited to have made it this far after 2 losses. 

Trying, I hope you are feeling less down about the situation. I know exactly how it feels as that's how I got after my first loss. The second bfp came only 8 months after and it felt like ages!!! I felt it may almost never come again. I know it's also easier said than done but being positive does help. And trying not to stress too much. Somehow stressing causes our body to go haywire. But I know it's not easy when you're not sure when the bfp will come. If only you knew right! 

Tesh, I see you're at 12 weeks!! Congrats!!!!!!!! Yay almost into 2nd Tri!!! And good thing you're feeling better as well! It's so cool that we are only 3 weeks apart in due dates.


----------



## Trying4first1

Wow Hungry!!! So glad your back!!!!! :hugs: 

Me and Tesh were wondering how you were doing. So glad all is going well for you &#128516; A little princess, fantastic news! So so pleased for you! It's great to hear the ladies such as yourself go on to have healthy pregnancies after losses. Miracles do happen. So excited for you :happydance: Also glad that you are feeling much better now. I have heard that girls normally make you feel more sick than boys, but that may be a wives tale? However my sis was def more sick with my niece so maybe there is some truth? 

I remember you saying it took a while to get your BFP after your MC. I'm sure it will finally happen for us, just feel like it's getting harder as the months go by. However am glad now our due date has come and gone as we no longer have that looming ahead of us. 

Can't believe you are 15 weeks already. That's crazy!


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, 

I hope to believe that Things happen for a reason. I do hope this isn't another challenge and i will finally have my rainbow baby. So don't give up hope. Your blood tests have come back negative to anything that would affect you conceiving. So it's just a matter of time. Sometimes just the numbers aren't in our favor. And it may just take a while to get pregnant. :hugs: I know it will come soon for you.  

Now that your due date has come and gone maybe you will feel less pressure on getting your bfp and it may happen soon!!! I think it subconsciously puts pressure on you. I know it did for me. With a goal that I had to meet by a certain time. 

There's also the old wives tale that says boys make you look uglier! Hahaa that the moms face will change. Possibly true though cos of the male hormones running in the mother!?? But this pregnancy had me the sickest I have felt. I hope it doesn't come back!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hungry I know that you now have your rainbow baby for sure :thumbup; this is all meant to be. It is your time now I just know it :hugs:

I am thinking maybe the numbers are against us. I do worry still but I'm trying to remind myself that it's ok for it to take up to a year. We still have 4 more cycles, then if nothing then at least we know we can go forward for fertility testing. 4 cycles actually isn't that long. I'm just looking forward to March now! I'm not convinced that I am even ovulating properly as I now have no ovulation pains like I used to get. Only these weird AF type cramps. So strange. 

Definatley glad the due date has come and gone. Hoping that will help. But then the anniversary of my last BFP is just around the corner and I'm worried I'm still not even going to be pregant a year after that. The list goes on......

Anyway I'm just going to get through Xmas and the New year. Then It's only 2.5 months until I can see my GP :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Just tested as I found an IC in my bathroom drawer when I was tidying up :haha: of course it was a BFN. 
I already pretty much know I'm out this cycle so have no ldea why I even did that :wacko: funny what he do isn't it.


----------



## HungryM3

We all like to do that to ourselves right? Haha but it's drill early to be testing now! I don't know why sometimes we like to remind ourselves things like our first bfp. Our first due date. The second and so on. Haha. I did the same thing!!!! And they all went past me and nothing happened hahaa I got my second bfp 3 months after my first due date flew past! Hahaa and then you go crap why have I achieved nothing?? :dohh:

Not trying to sound clique, but the cycle I got my bfp was the cycle I kinda just felt almost like I gave up? So I had no pressure but yet still curious if this cycle was successful. It's just so tricky. Cos no matter how you try not to care, some part of you does. But just tired of SMEPing for example. Hahaaa 

Part of me said to myself I'm never going to be a mom!!!! I'm just going to have lots of dogs. So I know how you feel! Until now I still hold a fear just try not to let it get the better of me. Try to be positive. But at the same time I haven't even announced it. Only family and 2 friends know about it. I even told DH let's not announce. If we bump into people and they see us and find out so be it. But I don't want to actively post it on fb and go around msging people to tell them. I intend to tell only 2 more friends and that may be it.


----------



## Trying4first1

No idea why I tested so early. I literally have no pregnancy symtoms what so ever :doh: 
I think we are our own worst enemies. Why do we remind ourselves of these key dates? I know I need to stop for my own sanity. 

Me an DH have tried the 'relaxed' approach and even that hasn't worked. I stopped temping three cycles ago. That has made things less stressful but it's not helping with ttc so I'm not sure the relaxing does help our situation. 

I know what you mean about thinking your never going to be a mum. I even found myself looking at adoption a few weeks ago and researching how to love my life without children. Very dramatic I know but I was having a really bad time with it all then. 

I can fully understand why you have not told many people about your pregnancy. The fear never ends does it. It's great that you have told some people though and that you are sharing the excitement of it all :flower: when is your next scan?


----------



## Trying4first1

Ahhh man my message didn't all type out. Wth! I will try again later on the PC :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

Ohhh now it's all there! What is going on!!!??


----------



## babymoma89

3 dpo still hoping this will finally be our time!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hope so babymoma :thumbup: 
9dpo and not a single symptom apart from peeing a lot which I do anyway before AF


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Hope so babymoma :thumbup:
> 9dpo and not a single symptom apart from peeing a lot which I do anyway before AF

Hang in there hun!!


----------



## Trying4first1

I'm trying. Haha but I know I'm out already though. Sounds silly but I always know by around 9dpo as with my PG cycles I always have symtoms by now. I don't hold on to false hope anymore. Just want next cycle to begin now :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well ladies I have found something interesting out today. I decided to go for a sexual health check up today as sex has been a bit painful for me. Turns out I have cevicitus, which is a non specific bacterial infection! They have no idea how it's caused it's just one of those things. 
Turns out this can make it very difficult or even impossible to get pregnant!!!!!!! 
Maybe this has been the issue after all this time!? Maybe I got an infection from the D&C and didn't know about it!? 
Anyway i have tablets to take to treat it. But need to wait for DH to go and sorted first so we can take them together as he would have it too. So if I treat myself then have sex with him I will get it again. Also no sex for 7 days after!!! Yikes! Hope he can get an appointment before my next fertile period....


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Well ladies I have found something interesting out today. I decided to go for a sexual health check up today as sex has been a bit painful for me. Turns out I have cevicitus, which is a non specific bacterial infection! They have no idea how it's caused it's just one of those things.
> Turns out this can make it very difficult or even impossible to get pregnant!!!!!!!
> Maybe this has been the issue after all this time!? Maybe I got an infection from the D&C and didn't know about it!?
> Anyway i have tablets to take to treat it. But need to wait for DH to go and sorted first so we can take them together as he would have it too. So if I treat myself then have sex with him I will get it again. Also no sex for 7 days after!!! Yikes! Hope he can get an appointment before my next fertile period....


Well at least you have some answers and can do something about it!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!
:hugs:


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> I'm trying. Haha but I know I'm out already though. Sounds silly but I always know by around 9dpo as with my PG cycles I always have symtoms by now. I don't hold on to false hope anymore. Just want next cycle to begin now :flower:

You never know!!! Sending positive vibes you way!!! :happydance:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well it's not a definite answer but it's something we can tick off of the list at least &#128522;


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Well it's not a definite answer but it's something we can tick off of the list at least &#128522;

Well it s a step in the right direction!! :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Absolutely:thumbup: 

I said to DH, at least now we know our 'bits' are healthy and I have already been tested for clotting disorder. So that's less tests to do if we end up getting referred in a few months. Praying for a BFP before then though :flower:


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Absolutely:thumbup:
> 
> I said to DH, at least now we know our 'bits' are healthy and I have already been tested for clotting disorder. So that's less tests to do if we end up getting referred in a few months. Praying for a BFP before then though :flower:



:happydance: FX !!

(SORRY IM SUPER BUBBLY TODAY AND HYPER)


----------



## psychochick

Omg Hungry it's a girl! Congrats!!! It's great to hear that you're doing well.

Trying: Ooo you caved and tested hehehe. You were my model of patience but I guess the urge to POAS is strong ;) I might POAS this week too. I was gonna wait until the weekend but I am kind of curious as to why I spotted 4DPO. I spotted quite a bit AND had light cramping the whole day. 4DPO is too early for implantation I know, but still curious :)

babymoma: Yay to being in TWW. At least TWW time is bounded so you are no longer in limbo.

Had dinner with some girlfriends last friday, two of them were pregnant, both due around the same time in 3-4 mo. It was funny because they were asking me about the "fun" stuff we've been doing like weekend getaway and stuff and they were listening wistfully and saying they want to make sure they can still do that after the baby. I just find it funny that I kind of wish I were them, and they wish they were me. :haha:


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Well ladies I have found something interesting out today. I decided to go for a sexual health check up today as sex has been a bit painful for me. Turns out I have cevicitus, which is a non specific bacterial infection! They have no idea how it's caused it's just one of those things.
> Turns out this can make it very difficult or even impossible to get pregnant!!!!!!!
> Maybe this has been the issue after all this time!? Maybe I got an infection from the D&C and didn't know about it!?
> Anyway i have tablets to take to treat it. But need to wait for DH to go and sorted first so we can take them together as he would have it too. So if I treat myself then have sex with him I will get it again. Also no sex for 7 days after!!! Yikes! Hope he can get an appointment before my next fertile period....

Oooh wait I totally missed this message. O man so glad you got that checked out. Has sex been hurting all this time or only recently? Hopefully you guys both get treated before you O! Good timing catching it on TWW.


----------



## babymoma89

psychochick said:


> Omg Hungry it's a girl! Congrats!!! It's great to hear that you're doing well.
> 
> Trying: Ooo you caved and tested hehehe. You were my model of patience but I guess the urge to POAS is strong ;) I might POAS this week too. I was gonna wait until the weekend but I am kind of curious as to why I spotted 4DPO. I spotted quite a bit AND had light cramping the whole day. 4DPO is too early for implantation I know, but still curious :)
> 
> babymoma: Yay to being in TWW. At least TWW time is bounded so you are no longer in limbo.
> 
> Had dinner with some girlfriends last friday, two of them were pregnant, both due around the same time in 3-4 mo. It was funny because they were asking me about the "fun" stuff we've been doing like weekend getaway and stuff and they were listening wistfully and saying they want to make sure they can still do that after the baby. I just find it funny that I kind of wish I were them, and they wish they were me. :haha:

Im planning on testing on the 28th if I can hold out that long. lol 

This is gonna be a long week........:wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

Babymoma- I love the hyper energy! Keep it coming! :happydance: 

Psychochick- sorry I let the team down by early testing :haha: I took a test today, not by choice though. The clinic have to do one. I told her it would be negative but she had to do it as part of procedure. But hey, no more testing now :flower: 

4dpo is v early for implantation. Hmmmmm. Saying that I had random spotting at 2- 3dpo a few cycles back. No idea what it was as it never happens. Hopefully you get more in a few days hehe. 

How funny that you and your friends are wishing you were each other. Funny how that happens in life isn't it &#128522;

Hahaha I thought that too! Least I found out in my tww and a v likely BFN cycle. So glad I went to get a check up. Just need to make sure DH gets sorted before O. Eeek!!! He can't take anytime off work so can only do an eve clinic.


----------



## babymoma89

Now 4 dpo only thing bugging me now is insomnia and had low dull backache all night. Checked cervix again this morning and its super high I cant even feel it. Hoping this is a good sign!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Well 11dpo and AF symtoms are now in full swing. She should be here in the next 48-36 hours. 
Just seen a baby shop loyalty card that has been sent to my neighbour. So obviously she is pregnant with her first. Feeling so jealous and upset &#128557; Even more reminders of how useless my body has been. Not a happy bunny today at all


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Well 11dpo and AF symtoms are now in full swing. She should be here in the next 48-36 hours.
> Just seen a baby shop loyalty card that has been sent to my neighbour. So obviously she is pregnant with her first. Feeling so jealous and upset &#128557; Even more reminders of how useless my body has been. Not a happy bunny today at all

Awe I'm sorry Hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Ahhhh man I'm turning into one of these crazy women :wacko: I don't even know their story. They may have struggled too. I am such a cow today. Hormones are through the roof! I need a good cry and an early night it think. Ohhhh and chocolate &#128522;


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Ahhhh man I'm turning into one of these crazy women :wacko: I don't even know their story. They may have struggled too. I am such a cow today. Hormones are through the roof! I need a good cry and an early night it think. Ohhhh and chocolate &#128522;

I have felt that way so many times and sometimes a god cry is definitely what you need. I did that when my baby sister announced she was having her second baby when their son was only 1 yr old. Meanwhile I had been trying that whole year :( (This was also at xmas time). When I made it to my car to leave thier house I cried hysterically the whole way home....But heres the silver lining....even if this wasnt your month you always have the next and eventually you will get that BFP and Im positive when you finally get to hold that little being your arms you will be the most appreciative and happy mom out there.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks babymoma :hugs: it's great to know that all of these things are normal. I had my cry earlier and it has def helped me feel better. This week has been awful. I feel as time goes on its getting harder and some days it's hard to remain positive. But I am trying my best as I don't want to be unhappy. 
You have had so much to deal with. Your sister being pregannt sounds so tough. Must have been awful hearing that news. I hate hearing of people falling pregnant just by accident etc. My mum told me last weeke about her friends daughter sleeping with her ex for one night and that was it. I just don't get it? How can it happen that easily? 
I can't wait for a BFP but a sticky one. I will appreciate my little one so much and the love I have will be so deep. I know that you will feel the same. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Thanks babymoma :hugs: it's great to know that all of these things are normal. I had my cry earlier and it has def helped me feel better. This week has been awful. I feel as time goes on its getting harder and some days it's hard to remain positive. But I am trying my best as I don't want to be unhappy.
> You have had so much to deal with. Your sister being pregannt sounds so tough. Must have been awful hearing that news. I hate hearing of people falling pregnant just by accident etc. My mum told me last weeke about her friends daughter sleeping with her ex for one night and that was it. I just don't get it? How can it happen that easily?
> I can't wait for a BFP but a sticky one. I will appreciate my little one so much and the love I have will be so deep. I know that you will feel the same. Fingers crossed for both of us!

:hugs: Thats right everything is gonna be okay!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Well ladies. 12dpo and my spotting has started. Have had less cramps this month which is great &#128522;
Me and DH are taking a break from ttc next cycle. Not out of choice. He can't get an appointment to treat the infection for a while so we will miss my ovulation. So hard for him to get seen due to his work hours. I'm going to hate ignoring my body and not BDing during O but theres nothing I can do. 
Maybe knowing I have no chance of a BFP will help me enjoy Xmas more as will be no anxiety in the tww. Maybe it's a good thing?


----------



## psychochick

Trying: Awww I just read about how your neighbor might be expecting. :hugs: I think it's partly the PMS moodiness for sure. I know because I've also been feeling more grumpy this week than last and maybe part of it is because I don't think I have a BFP this cycle. But I sort of didn't expect it this cycle either, so I can't explain why I'd be bummed out. 

Since you know you have the cerviticus (sp?), I'm sure your chances will vastly improve after it's treated. New year, new bacteria-free cervix. I'm chinese and we have horoscopes every year, next year is the year of the monkey. Monkeys are the most clever and active of all the horoscopes, so it's a good year for a baby. AND the one after is the rooster, which is honest, confident and trustworthy. Both are great horoscope animals. My mom and dad are monkey and rooster. So FX for monkey and rooster babies! :dust:

I tested yesterday 9DPO and I'm pretty sure it was BFN but I think my hopeful self thought I saw a little hint of pink near the bottom of the test line. I'll probably test again saturday 12DPO before I have to go to a baby shower. Although I think by then my temp and cervix will already tell me the answer.


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Well ladies. 12dpo and my spotting has started. Have had less cramps this month which is great &#128522;
> Me and DH are taking a break from ttc next cycle. Not out of choice. He can't get an appointment to treat the infection for a while so we will miss my ovulation. So hard for him to get seen due to his work hours. I'm going to hate ignoring my body and not BDing during O but theres nothing I can do.
> Maybe knowing I have no chance of a BFP will help me enjoy Xmas more as will be no anxiety in the tww. Maybe it's a good thing?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babymoma89

I agree with psycochick maybe it's a good thing and you will have the time to relax and get that BFP at the start of the new year !


----------



## HungryM3

trying, 

Sorry to hear about having an infection :-( but at least you went ahead to get it checked and now you can get it treated and start on a clean slate. I think taking a break for a month may be good for you and your hubby! Stress free for a month. A break from SMEPing. And perfect during Christmas. Hahaa you can freely load up on alcohol without worrying. We gotta look on the bright side of things right? Then when new year comes along, you can be ready to try again. And both you and DH will be refreshed and ready to go! 

My next scan isn't for another month!!! Eeekkkkkkk. It freaks me out when my next appointment is so far away from the last but it is the normal schedule by second Tri. To only get scanned monthly. The next one will be to check the organs and stuff. We can't decide if we wanna go for the 4d detailed one or not. Doesn't seem necessary as the cost is double! But at the sane time would be cool to see more details than the usual u/s done in blurry black and white. 

Psychochick,

Sorry to hear youre feeling out this cycle too. :hugs:

We're happy either way. Now we just want a healthy baby and just want to get through the pregnancy safely. Having 2 losses kinda changes your perspective on things. You're no longer concerned about boy or girl. Hahaa you're just grateful for being pregnant and having a healthy baby. Thank goodness we aren't living in olden days where the pressure is there to have a male descendent.


----------



## psychochick

Hungry: Thanks :) Yeah omg I can't believe people had so much pressure for sons. But then again back then they start early and can have as much as they want until they get a son hahaha it's still stupid though. If you think about it evolutionarily, you really don't need that many males. I personally prefer a girl for #1 because I was the older sister. :)


Trying: hope you're enjoying your break cycle and hope the infection gets treated once and for all. I agree with Hungry: perfect time to load up on those drinks :drunk:

CD1 is either today or tmr. Huge temp drop and spotting. This is actually why I like temping. I do feel a tad stressed reading the thermometer in the morning but at least it gives a pretty accurate picture so I don't have to hope for IB or something like that. And of course I spent half an hour in the morning reading for the last time how it's still "normal" to be taking longer than 6mo. It's like a monthly ritual now. I've read some of those posts before but somehow still helps to see someone who's had like 7 kids say that each kid took 5-12 mo. I'm sure if I take longer than 12 mo. I'm gonna start looking for success stories with people taking longer than 12 mo. :haha:


----------



## babymoma89

Still holding out over here .....10 dpo tested saturday for a bfn... however yesterday my walls were super swollen and I couldn't reach my cervix... now they are less swollen my but my cervix is so far up there i can barely touch it..... took a super long nap yesterday which I never nap so who knows whats going on...

oh and did i mention i have had a funny taste in my mouth all day its driving me insane ...almost like i had a mouth full of pennies


----------



## psychochick

babymoma: Ooo metal mouth sounds like a good sign! Have you tested again?

AF is in full swing for me as is normal. I was actually in a terrible mood last night. I don't even know why. But I was crampy and just really tired. I kept snapping at DH and now I feel bad because he took it without any reaction. It made me even more cranky at the time but in retrospect it's probably wise of him not to engage heheh.

I felt better after I took a shower and saw that DH had taken out the christmas tree (we use an artificial one that comes with lights) and I decorated it and felt the holiday cheer overtake me again. Let's keep the holiday spirit going here :xmas9:


----------



## babymoma89

I did yesterday afternoon but bfn. The this morning I thought for sure af was coming and bad cramps my cervix was super low and soft and closed and then I just checked and it shot right back up! So who knows I decided I'll wait till 12dpo to test again!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies. 
I had a few days break away as AF was in full swing. I was very hormonal. Luckily CD5 now and she has gone. Pheww! Had a few drinks over the weekend which was great :thumbup: was nice to chill out. 

How is everyone doing!? 
I agree with you hungry about the boy/girl thing. I def don't care now. I was more team pink, but now would love either as long as I made it to term. That's all that matters. It def changes things &#128522;
Psychochick in sorry that AF also got you too. Hoping this cycle is a lucky one for you &#128522;
Babymoma. Any news!?


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi ladies.
> I had a few days break away as AF was in full swing. I was very hormonal. Luckily CD5 now and she has gone. Pheww! Had a few drinks over the weekend which was great :thumbup: was nice to chill out.
> 
> How is everyone doing!?
> I agree with you hungry about the boy/girl thing. I def don't care now. I was more team pink, but now would love either as long as I made it to term. That's all that matters. It def changes things &#128522;
> Psychochick in sorry that AF also got you too. Hoping this cycle is a lucky one for you &#128522;
> Babymoma. Any news!?

12dpo Still BFN and been having back pain and cramps..... feel like Af is on her way though so not feeling to hopeful :cry:


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick I love What you said about the animal horoscopes. Glad next year is the year of the monkey &#128522; Maybe we will have a cheeky little monkey hehe. 

Ps forgot to say. Good news!...... Hubby managed to find a clinic near by that had an earlier appointment and he got seen yesterday :happydance: so means we can carry on with TTC!!!!!!!! We will be cutting it fine but at least there will be some chance


----------



## Trying4first1

babymoma89 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> I had a few days break away as AF was in full swing. I was very hormonal. Luckily CD5 now and she has gone. Pheww! Had a few drinks over the weekend which was great :thumbup: was nice to chill out.
> 
> How is everyone doing!?
> I agree with you hungry about the boy/girl thing. I def don't care now. I was more team pink, but now would love either as long as I made it to term. That's all that matters. It def changes things &#128522;
> Psychochick in sorry that AF also got you too. Hoping this cycle is a lucky one for you &#128522;
> Babymoma. Any news!?
> 
> 12dpo Still BFN and been having back pain and cramps..... feel like Af is on her way though so not feeling to hopeful :cry:Click to expand...

Oh babymoma. Sounded all so promising. When is AF actually due?


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> babymoma89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> I had a few days break away as AF was in full swing. I was very hormonal. Luckily CD5 now and she has gone. Pheww! Had a few drinks over the weekend which was great :thumbup: was nice to chill out.
> 
> How is everyone doing!?
> I agree with you hungry about the boy/girl thing. I def don't care now. I was more team pink, but now would love either as long as I made it to term. That's all that matters. It def changes things &#128522;
> Psychochick in sorry that AF also got you too. Hoping this cycle is a lucky one for you &#128522;
> Babymoma. Any news!?
> 
> 12dpo Still BFN and been having back pain and cramps..... feel like Af is on her way though so not feeling to hopeful :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh babymoma. Sounded all so promising. When is AF actually due?Click to expand...


Friday


----------



## Trying4first1

Fingers are crossed for you babymoma :flower:


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Fingers are crossed for you babymoma :flower:

13dpo another bfn ... Still having lower back pain and miserable :cry:


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh babymoma :hugs: I still have that ray of hope for you. Please update tomorrow


----------



## Tesh23

Trying so glad u got to find out about the infection! Amazing that u found out it could be exactly what has been hindering your chances each month. Do u have to go for another check up to check if it has cleared? Great news that dh has been able to get a sooner appointment too and that u don't have to take a month of ttc- that would be super hard esp when we get into it it's hard to just stop with all the craziness. I think I even had withdrawal from ttc lol. I'm so jealous u got to have a few drinks! I am really missing me my wine hehe 

Hungry aw yay congrats on the news of your little princess! I am so happy for u. Sorry it has been tough with Ms and fatigue, I feel your pain. This past week I have really low blood pressure and have came close to passing out a few times- have been in bed mostly. So u are also due a may baby how lovely! I have my next scan on Tuesday and we have been trying to stay team yellow but have finally cracked. Really hope we get to find out the gender on tues even though it may be to early.

Psychochic I hope u had a wonderful thanks giving!! 

Fingers crossed for everyone still in the tww hope we get some good news. And looks like around 10 days to two Weeks until another tww again can't believe where the time goes. Hope everyone is able to get into the xmas spirit and enjoy the holidays too!!


----------



## babymoma89

Af got me today in full force


----------



## Tesh23

Aw sorry to help that baby momma :flower: 

All the best for your new cycle!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying so glad u got to find out about the infection! Amazing that u found out it could be exactly what has been hindering your chances each month. Do u have to go for another check up to check if it has cleared? Great news that dh has been able to get a sooner appointment too and that u don't have to take a month of ttc- that would be super hard esp when we get into it it's hard to just stop with all the craziness. I think I even had withdrawal from ttc lol. I'm so jealous u got to have a few drinks! I am really missing me my wine hehe
> 
> Hungry aw yay congrats on the news of your little princess! I am so happy for u. Sorry it has been tough with Ms and fatigue, I feel your pain. This past week I have really low blood pressure and have came close to passing out a few times- have been in bed mostly. So u are also due a may baby how lovely! I have my next scan on Tuesday and we have been trying to stay team yellow but have finally cracked. Really hope we get to find out the gender on tues even though it may be to early.
> 
> Psychochic I hope u had a wonderful thanks giving!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone still in the tww hope we get some good news. And looks like around 10 days to two Weeks until another tww again can't believe where the time goes. Hope everyone is able to get into the xmas spirit and enjoy the holidays too!!

Hey Tesh!
Thank you. We are so glad that we have found out about it now. Shame it wasn't earlier as we feel like the last few months have been wasted, but I guess it better finding out now than never :thumbup: it's made me feel much better about things, knowing that things will be as they should be in the nether regions. Haha. 
I don't go back for any checks as the tabs are a strong dose of antibiotics to kill the infection. 
Over the moon that hubby has also been sorted. Would have been hard stopping as we are in full ttc mode. Especially now we are only 4 cycles away from seeing the GP of no BFP. I feel like I need to give it the full 12 cycles with no break. Want to try and get a BFP naturally again if we can. 
Hahaha it is weird isn't it when you get pregannt. It's odd not doing the OPKs and monitoring every little thing. I felt lost but only for like a week. Afrer my 2nd MC it was like grrrr all this again! Wish I could just wave a wand and be done with it :haha: 
Can't believe you are 14 weeks! Where is time going!? It's crazy! You will be half way soon :happydance:


----------



## Trying4first1

Babymoma I am so sorry that AF got you again :hugs: it's just the worst thing. But good you know so you can plan for the next cycle. O will be here again before you know it :thumbup: 
Me and DH need to start BDing again on Tuesday. It's crazy!


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Babymoma I am so sorry that AF got you again :hugs: it's just the worst thing. But good you know so you can plan for the next cycle. O will be here again before you know it :thumbup:
> Me and DH need to start BDing again on Tuesday. It's crazy!

Thanks Hun and yup the hubby and I will be back at it soon !


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Ladies. 
How is everyone!? 
Only CD10 here, so nothing going on. Can't even BD yet as still on our ban :haha: 
Can BD from tomorrow so maybe will resume then and do every other until positive OPK. So weird as every month I get really excited around O but now I'm like mehhhhh. I know that the odds are against us so don't want to get hopes up. Plus I'm in the season of goodwill so feeling very festive :happydance:
I thought that Xmas may have been hard for us this year as I should have been snuggling with our little rainbow. But actually it's a great distraction :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Wow what a day. Found out not one but TWO girls at work are expecting! :cry:
Work was my place to shut off from it all. and now I havnt even got that. 
It's lovely that they are happy but makes me feel so angry with myself. They already have children and here's me I can't even have one. Makes me feel like an absolute failure. Sorry I just need to rant. Feel so awful this evening.


----------



## Tesh23

Aw trying I'm sorry :hugs: 

It was awful when every 3 months at work I used to find out someone was pregnant esp when they weren't even trying! It was so difficult finding out my really close friend from work was pregnant and we both had been trying for a while and she had pcos! Made me feel worse as she had a Harder time and conceived eventually. After a while though I let my genuine feelings of being happy for her out but it's tough sometimes being forced to be excited and happy when all u can think about is why isn't it me? 

The heartbreak will pass soon I promise :flower: I used to just get more involved with my work at work when I was around pregnant people- avoided them as much as I could to be honest! 

On the bright side the bd starts tomorrow! Maybe starting a bit later could make a difference who knows! At least u know there is one less thing stopping u from conceiving this cycle which is def an advantage compared to previous months of ttc! 

It will also be nice to just get wrapped up in the silly season and spend the time u would usually spend stressing about the tww, with dh and family. 

Hope u feel better, chin up:hugs:


----------



## psychochick

Sorry been totally MIA because of the holidays. Ate a ton this weekend :munch: really need to work it off heheh

Trying: Yay so glad you're back to trying this cycle. :happydance: Yea it seems like whenever people get pregnant, there's all of a sudden 2-3 people all getting pregnant together! And it's not me! I just went to one baby shower and going to another one soon blegh. But now your cervix is bacteria-free and your chances have just gone way up! Just focus on having a great time with BD and keeping the holiday spirit high :xmas9:

I was actually a little down last weekend when AF started too. And DH was sort of like "hm, not sure what to say about the pregnancy stuff, it'll happen when it happens" which kind of made me feel a little distant from him like he's not quite on this journey in the same way as me. But then I actually wish I could be on the same page as him all the time.

babymoma: sorry about AF, so many great symptoms though! Ugh. Let's all FX for christmas BFP!


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies !! Nice to hear from you :)
I got my positive OPK today around 130 pm. BD last night and tonight. And maybe tomorrow. So I'm hopeful we got it this month. 

Trying- I'm so sorry about what's been going on. It's so hard to hear about close people bring pregnant :( especially when people say they don't want kids and it's a oops for them. To many of those that go around and I'm like hey I'm the one that's wants a baby and I've already lose one. NOT FAIR ! But it'll be our time soon and will all celebrate and it'll be worth the wait. good luck BDIng ;) FX for you. 

Psycho- don't you just hate when men are all relaxed about it and we're always thinking about it 24/7 waiting for it to happen. That's all we want is a baby and they say they do too but they don't make it look like it. I just take charge anymore. He doesn't get how everything works. 

Tesh- hey how are you?!


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic all men are the same! Lol even now that I am pregnant I feel like I want to talk about it ten times more than he does and it annoys me that he doesn't talk about it more. Men are just wired differently to us&#128077; Also we are super aware of our bodies and all the changes going on with ourselves and as much as men can try and see and feel it from our point of view it's never going to be the same for them esp on a physical level. And physical and mental are connected! For example I can feel tiny movements now and as much as I can explain to him what they feel like he is never in his life going to know what that feels like. I keep reminding myself that even I forget I am pregnant sometimes and it's happening to my body, how can I blame him if he seems disconnected sometimes. 

So we have finally caved and decided to find out the gender! I also think it will help me and esp dh Bond more with the baby, so hopefully that will help him along until he can feel for himself the baby move. We had our scan today and saw baby wave, open it's mouth, blink and grab it's foot lol. I am about 80% sure it's a girl. But the doc didn't want to tell us until next scan at end of this month. I don't mind either way but always had an instinct it was a girl. Everyone in my family except my sister and I think it's a boy lol can't wait to know for sure. What do u ladies think? 

I hope the xmas season sends loads of positive vibes to everyone, and that everyone gets to spend this time with their special ones!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tesh23

Another one. Potty shot is at the bottom lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dtrisha

Awh tesh!! What a beautiful picture. I'm going to say girl!!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks dtrisha :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Omg Tesh that is a beautiful scan, it's SO REAL already! Just unbelievable. I am also totally team girl so go girl!!

Yeah ur probably right about men just being physiologically different. But DH is usually pretty sensitive and would ask me what I'm thinking and try to understand what I'm talking about but this is like the one topic where it's like he doesn't see that it's legitimately bothering me and just assumes it's not really worth talking about or something. Like all he needs to do is distract me from thinking about it and it'll just be "all good". :growlmad: heh can't believe your DH doesn't want to talk about the pregnancy but I suppose that makes sense. If DH wanted to talk about how his junk feels all the time I'd probably also roll my eyes :haha: I guess it's kind of nice that we get to actually experience the pregnancy in a way that our DH never will.

Dtrisha: yay for BD. we've also started BD but cervix wasn't open yet so just having fun for now.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I am very hopeful. Been getting crampy down there today.


----------



## babymoma89

:witch:Just waiting for Af to finish up over here so we can try again... been a super long miserable one for me too


----------



## HungryM3

Congrats Tesh!! We might be team pink together. How fun! 
Is your next scan in 5 weeks then? Mine was and I have another 2 weeks plus to my anatomy scan. It's still so nerve wrecking for me though. In between every scan wondering how the baby is doing! I really don't think the worry ever goes away!! 

Trying, glad you've got everything sorted out for you and your DH! :hugs: sorry to hear people around you are announcing. It will be your turn soon enough. I've heard so many announcements during my last mc and this one. I know it sucks. You want to be happy but find there's that tinge of jealousy and why not me going through your mind. Stay strong! 

Psychochick, after all I've been through myself I realized it's really not fun being asked questions like when are you guys having kids! People don't realize how much trouble other couples could be having and most people don't talk about it. Sometimes only sharing they are pregnant or weren't trying but really have been. Some people like to brush things off like oh it just happened just like that. But really that's not the truth. 

Looks like almost everyone is waiting for AF to leave and for O! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

So I got a positive OPK yesterday which I was excited about. And toda all afternoon I got a right side pain down there. Then came home and took my last OPK and it's even darker than yesterday. The line seems a tad bit darker than the control. So I really thought I was already ovulating. Or do you think I'm just about to? Or will I maybe tomorrow ? 
Any advice is great, thanks!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh- Thank you. You do think why not me? You also feel so alone on this ttc island. Its like getting pregnant should come so naturally but it just doesn't. Its funny i now can't imagine it not being a struggle. I guess you get used to it? 
I was so proud of myself today. I thanked both ladies for letting me know first so I had time to get used to the idea . It was very thoughtful of them. They have actually had tough times in their lives in other ways, so its good they having children isn't an obstacle for them. We had a lovely chat today and they were both so understanding and supportive. I just don't want them to feel awkward around me, so I thought that approaching them would be the brave/right thing to do :) They should feel free to be happy and talk about it all at work. I really don't want them to spend the time worrying about me. It will be my turn one day I'm sure and i can bore everyone with the baby talk haha.
Me and DH BD yesterday and will every other day until positive OPK which I'm guessing I will O Sunday. Last month was the Saturday but my EWCM has come a day later this cycle. 
So glad its almost xmas. Will def help with the TWW this time :thumbup:
Your scan pics are fab!!! I am so going for team pink!!!! :happydance: You must let us know as soon as you know! 

Psychochick- Its funny how all these pregnant women all of a sudden pop up out of no where. Before i Never used to notice haha. I guess its like when you want to get engaged all of a sudden everyone else is getting married apart from you (Well i felt that anyway). 
So glad its xmas as it always brings out the good spirits! So much to do which is great during the TWW. Also if AF arrives it will be less of a blow as will be so focused on xmas :)
Im guessing our chances will be slightly better from now on. Im not expecting miracles, but would love to get a BFP naturally as i don't like the idea of going for testing in a few months time. 
Ohhh funny you say that about your DH. Mine is exactly the same. Sometimes they are too relaxed? Maybe we should take a leaf out of their book!? :haha: 

Hungry- Thank you :hugs: We are so glad too. One less thing to worry about. We feel like we have wasted the last 8 months, but hey. At least we found out now I guess :) 
Yeah the jealously can come out at times, but once i have my little mood cry I then think rationally again and rise above it all. I have no idea how we have kept strong all of this time I really don't. its pretty amazing how these things change us :)


----------



## Trying4first1

ps as you can see i started temping yesterday randomly. Just going to temp to see if I am Oing when I think I am. Then will stop again once confirmed. I don't enjoy temping at all, but guess i can put up with it for a week out of the month :)


----------



## psychochick

Dtrisha: probably a tad late to reply but don't worry about a second positive OPK. It's the first one that counts. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Ovulation-Prediction-Kits--OPKs--.html which says:
Testing daily once you have started to test is the best strategy since your first positive OPK result probably means that you are about to ovulate and your last positive OPK, if you get more than one, may mean that you just ovulated.

So your second positive just meant that you ovulated which coincides with your cramps! Hope you caught that egg!

Trying: my temping this cycle's been patchy because I keep waking up late hahaha but yea right around O which is now I'm gonna have to just go to sleep a bit earlier and hopefully wake up same time as before to record the right temp. I blame the cold weather for making me want to snooze more. :sleep:

AFM even though I had been complaining about DH on here I found out that yesterday at his annual physical he discussed SA with his physician who told him not to worry until we've been trying for a year. I was really surprised to hear that he even thought to discuss that with the doc and didn't seem even a bit embarrassed about it. He and I have never even talked much about fertility testing so now I feel bad about feeling like he didn't care as much as I did.


----------



## Dtrisha

Psycho- thanks! Yeah I had O pain so I know I did Tuesday. It's weird though because I don't ever get O pain like I did the other day. I'm hoping it's a good sign. I have high hopes this cycle. But I don't want to get to high and be let down :(


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick I have the same probs with my temps. I just don't always wake at the same time plus I wake a lot at night. I guess as long as we get a rough idea :thumbup; 
That's great that your DH is very on board. By asking about the SA it shows that he is thinking about things. I definitely wouldn't worry until it's been a year. We're not now as we have found it to be wasted energy. We are spending the next 4 cycles just going all that we can, as that's all we can do. March actually isn't that far away now anyway &#128522; 
Got my positive OPK this evening in CD14, so guessing O will be tomorrow. We BD last night and we going to BD now for the next 3 days. We want to give it our best shot each cycle now, especially now my infection has cleared up. It's amazing having intercourse now with no pain. So glad it was sorted. Just wish I knew something was up sooner


----------



## babymoma89

The witch finally left me and I have begun testing for O date !!! Hoping this cycle is our lucky one !!


----------



## Trying4first1

Yayy. Glad the witch has gone for you now :happydance: 
I hope so too. We deserve this soooo much. Come on BFPs!!! We are getting bored of waiting now!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ahhhh man. Just discovered FF won't give me crosshairs as I didn't have 6 temps before O day. Grrr. Least I know now for next time :thumbup:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I feel so much more hopeful for u knowing u don't have the infection standing in the way of things!:hugs: 

If I am seeing things correctly looks like u and psychochic have ovulated around the same day?! Haha that's so kewl! 

Can't wait to hear updates for this tww! 

Goodluck baby moma for this cycle!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Tesh &#128522; Me too. Feel like we are starting over again from the beginning though. Very strange. 
Ohhh me and psychochick are proper cycle buddies this month then! I think I have Oed today :happydance: got O pains earlier when I was out shopping. OPK still positive today which I guess it would be if O has only just happened. Yesterday the test line was way darker. Today they are the same colour. 

So excited. I bought some jeans today in a UK size 10!!!! Finally reached my target weight, well a pound under! Needed the jumper I bought in a size 8!!! Can't believe I did it &#128522; 

Hope you are having a good weekend!?


----------



## Tesh23

Ooh yay!! Def think your o will be today! Woo hoo! 

And wow that is unbelievable!! That is super amazing!! Looks like being strong and persistent does pay off in the end :happydance: So happy for u


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you. It's something I needed to do for myself. So glad I got there. 
Really hope DH wants to BD tonight. He keeps moaning that he is too tired. Typical


----------



## Tesh23

Ah men lol he must just suck it up and get the bd on! 

Lol my dh would roll his eyes sometimes - I guess it does get much after a while- but come on we do the majority of the heavy lifting for the next 9 months! 

My dh is just gettin on my nerves for no reason he isn't even doing anythin really. Guess it's just hormones! I'd love to just give him a kick sometimes :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hahaha too right! Luckily he did in the end &#128522; Was just a very quick no messing about affair. Lol. 
I guess it does get too much. We have got to the point now where it feels a bit of a chore. I would say we enjoy the first two BD sessions then we are just pooped! 
Hahaha awww must def be your hormones. However I felt like men do need a kick sometimes :haha: We do all of the work in the growing a baby department, so they should never moan about a thing! Hehe 

Need to try and BD tonight then that be three days in a row. But as my OPK test was still positive yesterday, should I be BDing tomorrow too???


----------



## Tesh23

Did u do another opk today? If it was still positive today then I would bd today and tomorrow.

But if it is negative today I would say it's def safe to bd today and leave it at that!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh
I did another about an hour or so ago and it's technically negative. There is still a line but the test line is lighter than the control line now. I wonder whether O was today or yesterday?
DH is up for BDing tonight, but tomorrow too may be too much. BDing today will make it 4 days in a row! We are pooped :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I think if u bd just today and not tomorrow u will def be covered! 

I think u may ovulate today- according to your previous cycles and charts it not common for u to ovulate past CD16-17! Wonder if psychochic has already ovulated would be super cool if u were exactly on track with each other for the tww!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ohhh I hope so! &#128522; 
I'm thinking that O was maybe today during the night as got loads of pains all evening. I ovulate mainly on day 16 but was 15 last Cycle and a couple of cycles before that. I know it can change by a day or so. Never ovulate past day 17, that is the absolute latest. I will say that tomorrow is 1dpo so will have a 12 day LP which is about right for me. 
Be so cool if she has! Can symtom spot together. Hahaha. 
Bet your so glad you don't have to do all of his now &#128522;Me and DH said that we can't wait to put all of this behind us and hopefully for good next time. Getting soooo bored of it all, it's very exhausting. Especially all the BD :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well managed to BD again. We are sooooo tired. No way are we doing it again tomorrow. Haha. We have done all that we can this cycle. DH said if there is no BFP again he will be shocked as we tried so hard. Just a shame that we try so much but nothing happens. 
However I am just going to enjoy the holidays and not worry about AF. I can't stop her from coming so why worry :thumbup:


----------



## Dtrisha

Fave feels really hot tonight. And I look sunburnt almost.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Dtrisha! :hi:
Where abouts are you in your cycle now!?


----------



## Tesh23

Trying looks like u may have even ovulated on cd15! So u are well covered no doubt about that!

And with the infection cleared for both of u at least u know those spermies are getting where they need to go! :happydance:

And u are right - If the witch decides to show there isn't anything u can do to stop her so might as well enjoy the holidays and _try_ and have at least one stress-free tww! 

It must be super cold there now? We are in summer atm, so we always have a sunny christmas lol. Really hoping our pool is ready in time, I have been sooo lazy and not doing any exercise, I have put on like 2lbs. But I suppose thats ok considering! Would really like to stay fit though now that I am feeling much better. Still can't believe how dedicated u are to losing weight wish I could be like that! :thumbup:


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm on cd27. 6dpo. Not feeling much of anything :(


----------



## psychochick

Trying: agree with Tesh that 15 looks good for O! I would say we should be TWW buddies except I actually had a temp drop today at 2DPO :'( It could be fallback rise but only time will tell. I'm really hoping it's not a failed O. This has never happened before. Usually I might get a fallback rise 4DPO or 6DPO. blegh. DH and I will just continue to BD every other day and hopefully temp will come back up soon. Our bodies just really like keeping it fresh don't they :wacko:

Tesh: only 2 lbs? no problems! I actually know of a woman who was gaining weight uncontrollably after she got pregnant. Like she couldn't help herself at all and had to eat all the time. She was actually doing a lot of exercises (suitable for pregnant women of course) to try to keep things under control. I can see it being kind of stressful to be going through all that change without any control.

Dtrisha: hot face is a good sign! When will you test?


----------



## Dtrisha

I'm trying to hold out till Friday at 10dpo. But that's the only symptom I have :/. I'm going to be so dissapointed if we didn't catch it. We tried so hard


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying looks like u may have even ovulated on cd15! So u are well covered no doubt about that!
> 
> And with the infection cleared for both of u at least u know those spermies are getting where they need to go! :happydance:
> 
> And u are right - If the witch decides to show there isn't anything u can do to stop her so might as well enjoy the holidays and _try_ and have at least one stress-free tww!
> 
> It must be super cold there now? We are in summer atm, so we always have a sunny christmas lol. Really hoping our pool is ready in time, I have been sooo lazy and not doing any exercise, I have put on like 2lbs. But I suppose thats ok considering! Would really like to stay fit though now that I am feeling much better. Still can't believe how dedicated u are to losing weight wish I could be like that! :thumbup:

Ohhh Tesh I do hope so &#128522; Either way I think we are well covered, even if O does happen to be on CD16. Def no bed tonight that's for sure! 
I do feel better Knowing the infection has been treated. I feel like that may have been preventing us all along. If not then it's important that I am infection free anyway as its not good for pregnancy. So glad I found out about it :thumbup: 
Hahaha. Stress free tww, is that even possible!? Im sure it will be less stressful though as we will be so busy getting prepared for Xmas. Also if AF arrives she should be leaving the building on Xmas eve and I will be in my fertile window again before the new year gets here :happydance: 
Weather here has actually been unusually mild. It's not been cold at all. We have only had a day or two where it has been freezing. It's been more wet that anything. How hot is it where you are!? I couldnt imagine Xmas in the heat, like you prob find it hard to imagine it being cold and dark. Amazing that you have a pool!!!!! I'm so jealous &#128522; 
Thank you. I Really don't know how I did it. I guess after last MC I needed a focus and one that would benefit my overall health. So glad I did it &#128522; It's a plan I can also follow in pregnancy too. 2ibs is great! I think in the first tri you can actually loose weight due to how rubbish you feel. Especially when you don't feel like eating. Maybe now your feeling better the pool would be a great idea. Baby will like the water too hehe :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Dtrisha said:


> I'm on cd27. 6dpo. Not feeling much of anything :(

Hi Dtrisha. You prob wouldn't feel anything at 6dpo. With my last pregnancies I felt symtoms at 8dpo, however that my have just been the normal rise in progesterone. I would say proper symtoms started about 13dpo


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: agree with Tesh that 15 looks good for O! I would say we should be TWW buddies except I actually had a temp drop today at 2DPO :'( It could be fallback rise but only time will tell. I'm really hoping it's not a failed O. This has never happened before. Usually I might get a fallback rise 4DPO or 6DPO. blegh. DH and I will just continue to BD every other day and hopefully temp will come back up soon. Our bodies just really like keeping it fresh don't they :wacko:
> 
> Tesh: only 2 lbs? no problems! I actually know of a woman who was gaining weight uncontrollably after she got pregnant. Like she couldn't help herself at all and had to eat all the time. She was actually doing a lot of exercises (suitable for pregnant women of course) to try to keep things under control. I can see it being kind of stressful to be going through all that change without any control.
> 
> Dtrisha: hot face is a good sign! When will you test?

Hey psychochick :hi: 
How strange we ovulated on the same day! I am thinking more Cd15 if not I reckon it was during the night, so early hours of Cd16 as I had a lot of O pain on CD15 in the eve. 
Ohhhh I reckon your temp will shoot back up tomorrow :thumbup: I had that I think a few cycles ago and was OK in the end as temp rose. I think sleep quality can effect temps dramatically. How well did you sleep last night? 
I think our bodies like us to worry. Always something new to wonder about BD every other until you see the shift sound alike a plan to me :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

thanks for the reassurances Trying. I slept just fine last night, no problems. Yea I don't really know but my breasts are starting to feel sore already so I'm kind of thinking it's just a fallback rise, but only time will tell! It's funny I told DH about my temp drop this morning and how I'm worried I hadn't ovulated and how we should probably BD today too, he seemed kind of happy about it lol. Whereas I was just worried that something's wrong with me. How I wish I could be a guy.


----------



## babymoma89

:sex::spermy:Hahah well tackled the hubby today even if I haven't gotten positive O test figured might as well get it going lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick I def think you will be fine. If your breasts are getting sore that's good :thumbup: mine always get sore at 3dpo so that sounds about right! 
Hahaha well done on getting your DH to BD. They do take things in their stride more I find. Us women do worry way too much. 

Babymoma def get started with the BD! What CD are you on!? I always BD a few days before my positive so can get rid of the dead spermies! Hehe


----------



## Dtrisha

Trying4first1 said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd27. 6dpo. Not feeling much of anything :(
> 
> Hi Dtrisha. You prob wouldn't feel anything at 6dpo. With my last pregnancies I felt symtoms at 8dpo, however that my have just been the normal rise in progesterone. I would say proper symtoms started about 13dpoClick to expand...

I did with my last pregnancy but that was ectopic. But I started leaking out of my BB's today and my BB's feel full now. Do not sure


----------



## babymoma89

Trying4first1 said:


> Psychochick I def think you will be fine. If your breasts are getting sore that's good :thumbup: mine always get sore at 3dpo so that sounds about right!
> Hahaha well done on getting your DH to BD. They do take things in their stride more I find. Us women do worry way too much.
> 
> Babymoma def get started with the BD! What CD are you on!? I always BD a few days before my positive so can get rid of the dead spermies! Hehe

I'm cd11 my last cycle was totally screwy so I've been testing every day so I know when I actually O. Lol at this point I'll BD as much as I can and cross my fingers it works :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Trying4first1

Babymoma that sounds like an awesome plan :thumbup: these IC OPKs can be used until our heart is content as they don't cost much. Hope your O is just around the corner &#128512;

FF has given me crosshairs for CD14. I don't agree as I didn't get a positive OPK until quite late in the PM that day plus I got lol my ov pains the next day too. I guess FF is doing what it can as I missed my temp on CD15 :doh: 
Either way I have a high score for BD :happydance: did the best we can do. Now to sit back or maybe not, Xmas duties are calling. Hehe


----------



## psychochick

Trying: you could just fake a temp on CD15, but yea it doesn't matter exactly when unless you care about tracking length of LP and stuff. Yeah it looks like you guys worked pretty hard this cycle hahaha. Good for you. DH and I also had fun but DH got burned out and had to rest for a day. But it was after what I thought was O so it was fine :)

babymomma and Dtrisha: sounds like everyone had a raunchy time this cycle hahaha. woohoo

my temp went up but not enough to get crosshairs yet. Guess we'll have to see tmr's temp. cm and sore bbs both indicate post-O so I feel more confident about that now.


----------



## Trying4first1

Yeah your def right. As long as I O and BD was timed well the. It doesn't matter. But still saying only 3 dpo as I am going with CD15. 
Hahaha yeah we worked very hard, but felt so shattered and it stopped being fun if I'm honest. Was a bit of a chore &#128533; I think having a days break if your burned out sounds good. Wish we did that now. 
I think your temp will go up tomorrow &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Well 4dpo and trying not to think about it all. Having a real down day for for some reason. Hate these days. 
I feel like It's not worked again which is silly I know as its super early but can't help but think something is wrong with us. I used to get pregnant so easily and since the D and C nothing. I regret having it so much.Feeling very frustrated :wacko:
I'm off to the gym tonight as that normally helps with my mood and gets me out of pity party mode :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: no worries I was exactly the same even yesterday. Like with my weird temp I was like omg hormones are totally not lined up this cycle, is it just a bad egg? ugh. I did get solid crosshairs this morning :happydance: and I think we covered our bases with the BD.

I'm kind of freaked out though because DH's recent physical came back with some abnormal liver enzymes and his doc is having him tested again for hepatitis and it's freaking me out because certain types are contagious through bodily fluid and if I have it I could also give it to a baby if it's not treated. So now I'm waiting for his second round of bloodwork to come back and if it is hepatitis, then I'd go get tested too. I was vaccinated against hep A and B a long time ago though so I'm hoping my chances are good.

I also feel kind of bad that my first reaction to him getting bad news is projecting it onto myself and onto TTC but it's one thing for him to get it and treat it, and an entirely other thing to pass a disease onto a fetus. :nope:


----------



## Dtrisha

Test today girls
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dtrisha

B&W version
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dtrisha

Negative version. Sorry for multiple posts lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tesh23

Trying and psychochic, I seriously cannot believe u guys o'd on the same day. I am so stalking u guys! 

Trying sorry you're feeling down- but remember! It's still early early days and also symptoms we may have experienced in the past may completely change with each pregnancy. I know I had practically zero symptoms I just tested out of habit really expecting to see the normal bfn - and lo and behold! You and psychochic are almost half way thru the tww already! Can't believe how quick it goes but when you're in it time just drags. But chin up now! The hard part of the cycle is over - bd etc. And now for - as the thread says- positive thinking!:happydance: 

Psychochic sorry to hear your dh's physical has come back the way it has. But don't stress as the only sure way to know what is happening is to let the doc continue with the tests. It could be nothing or it could be somethin minor that is not threatening. Look at trying, she is living proof that is better to know and get the proper treatment than to not know at all! It can make a world of difference. Hope to hear an update soon! Fingers crossed!:hugs: 

D trisha I think I see somethin on the Internet cheapies! Although I can't tell if there is pink in the line. Don't see anythin on the frer. When will u be testing again? Good luck!


----------



## Dtrisha

I have a bunch of cheapies so either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dtrisha

I checked my cervix and I had some blood on my finger? Am I out!?


----------



## Tesh23

How many dpo are u?


----------



## Dtrisha

8dpo


----------



## Tesh23

Blood could be from an irritated cervix, it could be implantation bleeding or it could be early af.

Only way to know is to monitor it and see if it gets heavier. If it doesn't best bet is that it's one of the first two.


----------



## Dtrisha

Ok thanks :)


----------



## Dtrisha

No more bleeding :)

But I woke up today and took a test at 615 but I had gotten up at 4am to pee so not much of a hold. And now I don't see the line like I thought I did last night :(


----------



## Dtrisha

:( ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tesh23

It's good that there is no more bleeding :thumbup: 

Hmm I don't really see anythin either... Maybe the second Internet cheapie but it's so light it's almost not there.. I think give it a couple more days as 8 or 9 dpo is still early


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies just got my semester results back and passed with a distinction! Someone up there must like me cos I seriously thought I failed two of them! 

Looks like I'm gonna be graduating in April woo hoo! Big baby bump and all lol


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: no worries I was exactly the same even yesterday. Like with my weird temp I was like omg hormones are totally not lined up this cycle, is it just a bad egg? ugh. I did get solid crosshairs this morning :happydance: and I think we covered our bases with the BD.
> 
> I'm kind of freaked out though because DH's recent physical came back with some abnormal liver enzymes and his doc is having him tested again for hepatitis and it's freaking me out because certain types are contagious through bodily fluid and if I have it I could also give it to a baby if it's not treated. So now I'm waiting for his second round of bloodwork to come back and if it is hepatitis, then I'd go get tested too. I was vaccinated against hep A and B a long time ago though so I'm hoping my chances are good.
> 
> I also feel kind of bad that my first reaction to him getting bad news is projecting it onto myself and onto TTC but it's one thing for him to get it and treat it, and an entirely other thing to pass a disease onto a fetus. :nope:

Hi Psychochick. Weird isn't it how we get those days and we start to freak out and probably for no reason. I think ttc sends us crazy!! Haha. So glad you got your cross hairs :thumbup: knew you would!

Ohhh no! How do you even catch that!? Fingers crossed all is ok. When will you know by!? How isn't treated? 

It's not bad you thinking of it in terms of ttc as u never know, if you are preggo this cycle then that's so enjoying that would need to be sorted. I can see where you are coming from. I would think the same.


----------



## Dtrisha

Tesh- thanks for looking. I'm feeling down today :/. I feel like I'm pregnant because I'm getting main signs. But I feel like I should be getting positive already as I've had the signs for a few days.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying and psychochic, I seriously cannot believe u guys o'd on the same day. I am so stalking u guys!
> 
> Trying sorry you're feeling down- but remember! It's still early early days and also symptoms we may have experienced in the past may completely change with each pregnancy. I know I had practically zero symptoms I just tested out of habit really expecting to see the normal bfn - and lo and behold! You and psychochic are almost half way thru the tww already! Can't believe how quick it goes but when you're in it time just drags. But chin up now! The hard part of the cycle is over - bd etc. And now for - as the thread says- positive thinking!:happydance:
> 
> Psychochic sorry to hear your dh's physical has come back the way it has. But don't stress as the only sure way to know what is happening is to let the doc continue with the tests. It could be nothing or it could be somethin minor that is not threatening. Look at trying, she is living proof that is better to know and get the proper treatment than to not know at all! It can make a world of difference. Hope to hear an update soon! Fingers crossed!:hugs:
> 
> D trisha I think I see somethin on the Internet cheapies! Although I can't tell if there is pink in the line. Don't see anythin on the frer. When will u be testing again? Good luck!

Hi Tesh! 
Thanks, I am sure that symptoms would be different but I just had this overwhelming feeling that I was out. It's so weird. It's like I no longer feel like I'm fertile and I used to feel like I was. Where do these thoughts even come from!? I must say this tww is going very quickly. Will be halfway tomorrow as will be 6dpo. I will then know by Sunday/Monday whether I'm out as I always know by around 8dpo-9dpo, so not long now thankfully. Pheww. 
So so glad the BD is over. I'm still recovering :haha: literally we worked so hard, probably too hard :wacko: whoops. 
Congratulations on passing! :happydance: that's such awesome news! Weird how we seem to do well when we think we havnt. You must be feeling so proud! Are you doing anything to celebrate!?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Dtrisha
It is still super early for a BFP. I would wait 48 hours and then try again. When is your AF due?


----------



## Dtrisha

Monday. I'm 9dpo today. It's so hard not to test lol.


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: Congrats on passing the tests! When I first read your post I thought you meant that you were passing some medical tests for your second trimester, and that you're graduating as in you're due in April and I was all confused. But man it's really all coming together for you. Perfect timing. So happy for you. :thumbup:

Tesh and Trying: Thanks yea I think it's also one of those like very momentary freak-outs. I calmed down a little bit after that. I dunno why, but TTC and thinking about babies, everything is just so much more serious. I usually take things in a stride and have confidence in being able to handle anything, but not when it comes to another life!! DH did another test and although the hepatitis panel hasn't come back, his liver markers are already significantly better although still not in the normal range. We suspect maybe it's cuz he's been weightlifting a lot and injured muscles which did happen last week, causing liver to inflame in response to the toxins released by the muscles. 

You can catch something like hepC with any kind of blood to blood contact with an infected person, and there's often ZERO symptoms with hepC until your liver's already super scarred. But blood to blood contact usually won't happen unless you use unsanitized needles but it theoretically could happen if your cut came in contact with someone else's blood. So "rough sex' is supposed to be a risky for spreading that too.

Also annual checkups by the doc should indicate hepC though so I don't want to scare anyone here :) If your doc hasn't said anything your liver is just fine :)

Also Trying, I am totally feeling out this cycle too except that I don't even have the time to think about that with all this worry about hepC haha. Kind of a blessing in disguise maybe? It's like if it comes back negative i'll be like, it's ok that I have BFN at least DH and I don't have hepC; and if it comes back positive, I'll be like it's ok that I have BFN cuz it'll give me time to deal with this hepC stuff first instead of worrying whether I have it and could pass it.

Dtrisha: I think in the negative I saw a shadow of something. 9DPO is really early. If you're pregnant, you'll know soon enough. And if you're not, you'll also know soon enough. Find something distracting and fun in the meantime :)


----------



## Dtrisha

It's hard lol. Atleast I have a long weekend and I can have some fun stuff to do. But I know I'll still POAS because I cant help it lol


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick. 
I never knew how hepC was spread so was just curious. Must be strange hearing about it, especially if it presents no symptoms. The freaking out when ttc is very normal though as it would need to be taken very seriously if you found out that you were expecting. If you needed testing I am sure that they woodland hang about and it would be treated very quickly :thumbup: 
I am also feeling out too, so you are not alone there. I know it's only 7dpo but just not feeling a thing. The usual sore breast started yesterday, a few days later than normal but that is it. With my last two pregnancies I had a feeling something was up about 7/8dpo. At least this tww we have Christmas to think about and a BFN will be less of a blow as Xmas is less than a week later! I like the fact that I will be in my fertile period again less than a week after Xmas! So this month I've had two shots at it at least. Have you any symptoms as of yet? 
Everything does happen for a reason though I believe. If you did get a horrid BFN then maybe is because the hepC needed sorting out first. Or maybe it's cos alcohol is meant to be consumed over the holidays :haha: I will def be having an Xmas drink If AF arrives!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I am feeling a bit excited. Haha. After Xmas we have less than 3 months before I can go and see my GP as my AF will be due on 11th March. It can't come quick enough!!!! Going to have to keep so busy between now and then :haha: 
Obviously me and DH would love to get a BFP naturally again and we are very happy to try for another 3 cycles as we want to give it a chance. But if not at least we know it's not long now until we can get the ball rolling (only just over 12 weeks) :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

"Tesh: Congrats on passing the tests! When I first read your post I thought you meant that you were passing some medical tests for your second trimester, and that you're graduating as in you're due in April and I was all confused. But man it's really all coming together for you. Perfect timing. So happy for you."

Psychochic i literally laughed out loud for this! lol! :haha: Any news on you dh about his results?

Psychochic and Trying, thanks for the well wishes. :hugs:

How are u guys feeling so far? 9dpo for u both today! Can't believe it! :doh: hope everyone has started or even finished their xmas shopping! I got mine done on Friday to beat the rush as I really don't fancy walking around in a crowded mall this time of year - I hate crowds even in normal circumstances! lol

Can't wait to hear your updates!

Dtrisha - how did things go did u end up testing again?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh! 
Yes 9dpo already. It's flying past! Literally no symtoms, only what I normally feel every cycle. It's definitely another BFN cycle over here. Hopefully psychochick is having more luck!? 
I'm actually all organised for Xmas too! First year in ages. Mostly wrapped now &#128522; I know what you mean about the crowds. I did most of mine online to beat them :haha;


----------



## Trying4first1

Well 9dpo and I think AF is already preparing. Had mild cramps earlier, the backache has started and my breast are now more tender. Also toilet habits are changing which means she is def gearing up. Ohhhh joy :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: Seeing GP in march is a good plan. You mentioned before that you always got BFP within 4 cycles before and it'll be 4 cycles since clearing up your cervix bacteria so will be about enough time to give it a shot. Something to look forward to, certainly :) I actually know exactly what you mean about feeling AF coming already!! I kind of feel that way too!!! Not really cramps, but feeling the same gassy and PMS symptoms as usual. But AF isn't due for me until saturday so hopefully this doesn't mean anything yet :( But I'm not too down about it this time and I think I'm actually going to be able to hold out until the weekend.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick. Definatley! Just hope it is that causing the issues and I havnt got scarring from my op. But hey there's still time! &#128512;
Ohhh I hear you about being gassy. I would say Ive been the same as you. Normal PMS symtoms building up. I am also due AF on Saturday. Our cycles are very in sync this month :haha: 
What's your plan for next cycle if no BFP? I only want to BD every other day but DH is like no lets just go for it! It's nice he is like this now. I guess he just needed time after our loss &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Well 10dpo and the monster headache has started. It's DH birthday so I need to ignore it. Haha. Pills just are not working. Breast still very tender too. This part of the cycle always sucks. 
This morning I have some brown on my panty liner? (I always wear one for a day after I've had sex) I so wish this was IB :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying online shopping is my favourite! Lol I just have such a happy feeling after my orders are confirmed online and knowing all I had to do was literally lift a finger or two! 

Sorry you are feeling out again this cycle, but psychochic is right- it will be 4, well now 3 cycles more that u can actually try for your natural bfp before seeing the doc. 3 months is gonna go by so quick and I am still holding my thumbs that u do get to have your bfp the way u wanted it. But if not at least u know that u can then do something about it- and be monitored by the docs as well so u know where u stand. I always say that knowing is better than not knowing, it always helps to be prepared for what is happening or may come!:flower: 

Have u had implantation bleeding before with your bfp's?


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic sorry u are also feeling out :flower: 

I must say though that your chart is looking really good so far! 

Keeping my fingers crossed those temps stay up x


----------



## psychochick

Haha Tesh: it was looking better until this morning. But I'm not hoping either way right now. whatever will happen, will happen. I think I'm mostly done with christmas shopping but my list isn't very long at all. We also don't make a huge deal of opening presents on christmas or anything. I also do almost exclusively online shopping. No crowds, full selection, easily searchable. I'm so glad internet exists.

Trying: yes hope brown spotting is IB! When will you know for sure?
My lower abdomen's been feeling kind of sore. Kind of reminds me of when I'm about to O, except not one sided -_- But yeah my temps are not making me very optimistic

Also guess what guys, DH hepatitis panel came back all clear!! :happydance: Doc still wants to xray his liver just to check but hopefully his numbers were just temporarily elevated due to his weightlifting. This is what happens when he goes out of shape -_-


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies. Just a quick update as I am going to work in a bit so I will reply to you this eve. But caved and took an IC this morning. I thought I saw a line, but I think it's just an evap as its so faint and grey :wacko: only did it as I had a dream that I got a positive test last night. :haha: oh well


----------



## Tesh23

Trying!!! I am stalking u for an update!!!! 

Oh my I am keeping everything crossed! :dust:

Come back from work sooooon!! lol


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic! That's GREAT that your dh's panel came back all clear!! :happydance: one less thing to worry about :thumbup:

I had a look at my bfp chart and I noticed that my temps rose and aftr my bfp at 10dpo it started going down then up then down again - so I guess as long as they are still above its def a good sign! Keeping my fingers crossed either way!!

And yes I lovvve the internet! We don't celebrate christmas by going to church etc as we are not christian, but everyone in SA celebrates by putting up trees and spending time with family anyhow. It's hard not to get into the festive spirit as all our schools break around 1 December and its summer holidays here, and most companies are closed the for end of december/jan.


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Hey ladies. Just a quick update as I am going to work in a bit so I will reply to you this eve. But caved and took an IC this morning. I thought I saw a line, but I think it's just an evap as its so faint and grey :wacko: only did it as I had a dream that I got a positive test last night. :haha: oh well

:O trying you should post it next time and we can have something to look at :) have you got anymore brown spotting?


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: o right its actually summer for you guys right now. That must be nice. Its really cold and rainy here which means we are super lazy and eat a lot lol.

My temp did come back this morning which is promising. If temps dont drop next two days i might take an IC on friday maybe. Definitely trying not to think about it too hard


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic your chart is making me excited! Hehe.

I am going to try and control my excitement until Friday- I cannot wait! 

And trying I agree with psychochic! Please post us some pics, we need something to look at!


----------



## Trying4first1

ladies! Just took another IC and a line came up in five mins!!! But it's very faint so wondering if it's an evap!? I can't trust it &#128528;


----------



## Trying4first1

Omg is thick a visible!!!!! I don't know what to believe :wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I am pregnant! Just did a superdrug test and the line is there!!!! Omg I am freaking out!!! Also I have just started having tons and tons of CM like last time. Omg I hope this one sticks!!! I'm going to go to the docs Monday for a blood draw to check progesterone levels! I want to cry. Im so excited but so scared!


----------



## psychochick

:O!!! Congratulations Trying! Omg it was probably the cervicitis holding you back this whole time. First try after! So exciting. Major FX for a sticky bean.


----------



## Dtrisha

Trying4first1 said:


> Ladies I am pregnant! Just did a superdrug test and the line is there!!!! Omg I am freaking out!!! Also I have just started having tons and tons of CM like last time. Omg I hope this one sticks!!! I'm going to go to the docs Monday for a blood draw to check progesterone levels! I want to cry. Im so excited but so scared!

Congratulations!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks ladies. I am in so much shock and it doesn't feel real. I actually feel no different to any other cycle it's so strange. Was totally fooled. I hope it sticks. Line in test is very dark for 11dpo, I can't get fully excited I just don't know what to think right now. I will reply to your other messages later, I'm pacing up and down at the moment waiting for DH to get home. Was def the cervicitus holding us back for sure :thumbup: 
Psychochick your chart is looking amazing! &#128512;


----------



## HungryM3

Congrats Trying!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you when I popped my head into the forum and saw your good news!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying!!!! 

Post that pic girl! Oh my god I am so so so happy!! Congrats!!! What a wonderful xmas present!!:happydance: I can't get over it I need to see the test! Lol.

Praying and praying and praying that your lil baba sticks and this is your rainbow!!:hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Tesh! I still can't believe it! Doesn't feel real. I still can't believe I got a positive at 11dpo, it's so early for me! :happydance: Keep thinking AF is coming in a few days. Praying so hard this baby stays. 
How do I upload pics!?


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Congrats Trying!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you when I popped my head into the forum and saw your good news!!!!!!:hugs:

Thanks Hungry! I'm so nervous and feel almost numb to it. I can't get excited right now. How are you doing!? Great to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I think a strong bfp on 11dpo is a very good sign! As u have only gotten a bfp at 15dpo before I think the early bfp indicates a stronger Bean! I just can't believe it! And to think if u knew about your infection earlier?!:doh: 

Better late than never I always say! And on your 17th cycle same as me! Lol.

To upload pic go to post an advanced reply and click on manage attachments. Then it will take u to a new page- select your photo and then click upload. Once it uploads click close on that window and click post!


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> HungryM3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Trying!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you when I popped my head into the forum and saw your good news!!!!!!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hungry! I'm so nervous and feel almost numb to it. I can't get excited right now. How are you doing!? Great to hear from you :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm totally excited for you!!!! I'm going to be keeping up to date to see how you're doing. No more drinking this Christmas for you! Hahaa but it will be totally worth it! To think you thought you were out as usual. Now think of a good excuse to refuse all alcoholic drinks during the festive season 

I'm good! Having my 20 week detailed scan tomorrow. Still get my nerves up and worry before a scan. Still get worried I'll get bad news. I try not to let it get to me. But the closer I get to scan date the more it worries me. Of course the other part of me is excited too. But it's hard to be completely relaxed due to how my past losses were presented to me. You know what I mean? 

I'm at the stage where people think I've gotten fat! Hahaa I don't quite look pregnant yet. Getting some aches and pains along the way. But hey, I'll take it as long as the baby is fine. 

Awwww I'm so excited that we are all having 2016 babies!!! If we were all in the same country they could play together!


----------



## Tesh23

Hungry shame I know it's nerve wrecking thinking how or if your little one has progressed and grown when the next scan gets closer. I felt my first 5 kicks/taps yesterday! I couldn't believe I actually felt it this early esp as it's my first. But it was so definite and definitely not a flutter. I knew for sure today as I got another light jab this morning lol. I am going to be constantly looking for those little taps now as it makes me feel better that everything is progressing. Oh gosh my bump is def there as of about 16 Weeks- and I have put on 4 lbs!! I can actually feel the weight on me! Lol all for a good cause I keep tellin myself.

Going for my gender scan next tues I am dying to know what baby is so I can start saying he or she instead of it hehe.

2016 is going to be a special year for sure- psychochic I am not giving up on your chart this cycle! Can't wait to see your next temp! Just thought about it now and if u get your bfp this cycle as well u and trying will have the same due date how crazy is that! Fingers super crossed for another christmas miracle! X


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh,

Yay for taps and kicks! Soon enough you will actually see the baby moving around. Maybe a foot sticking out of your tummy!

You've finally put on some weight! Hahaa you were like me. I didn't put on any weight during the first trimester. I'm surprised I didn't even lose more considering how sick I felt. But I started putting on weight after 15 weeks. Since then I've put on about 6lbs! Not sure if that's too much hahaa in not sure what's the normal weight gain supposed to be. I'm definitely eating a little more than usual. Feel hungry a bit more often than usual. But I'm trying not to get out of control with my eating habits as in eating unhealthily. Has your diet and food cravings changed? 

You've decided to find out the gender? I needed to know so I could buy stuff! Though I decided to buy neutral colors still but some pinks and girly stuff here and there. But not overboard. I can't wait to find out whether yours is a girl or boy! 

I hope psychochick joins us as well!! That would be so fun.


----------



## psychochick

Omg yes it would be great if I also got a BFP this cycle. Would be a christmas miracle. You guys make me wanna test hahaha. But I looked at my previous cycles and 11DPO temps are always fairly high. Tomorrow's temp is the real decider because all previous cycles, temps drop 12DPO so if it's still high tmr, I'm def testing.

This thread is feeling pretty lucky right now ;)

Hungry hope your scan goes well, I'm sure it will. Sounds like things have been going great so far, which is good signs for what's to come!

Tesh I second Hungry's question: you never did confirm if it's a boy or a girl right?


----------



## Tesh23

Oh I cannot wait to see the movement now that I've felt it! Also more for dh's sake, he gets pretty bummed when I say I can feel the baby and when he tries there isn't anythin he can feel lol. When did u first feel her move? 

Oh gosh by 14 Weeks I had put on 2 lbs and now just two Weeks later another 2 lbs! My appetite has returned with a vengeance this week and I have been constantly
Hungry! Lol. I had more cravings in first tri- lots of sweet and sour stuff. Now I can't get enough of burgers and Fries! Don't feel bad about eating unhealthy- I was just happy that I could eventually stomach meat this week as I was really put off it by around 8 Weeks. I eat a bit unhealthy but now that I am feeling loads better and my energy levels have returned I am feeling good about eating a bit more healthy. Have really been Loving fruit and oats recently oh yes and cheese burgers and grilled cheese sandwiches! Are u craving anythin in particular? 

We first decide to be team yellow but by 13 Weeks we couldn't take it anymore we just had to know so my gender scan is booked for 22 December. I can't wait! Will def update on here! I always felt girl since I got my positive test and dh thinks boy. Majority of our family thinks boy too so will be interesting to see! Are u exactly 20 Weeks today? Goodluck for your scan hungry! Do post some pics if u can I love seeing scan pics! 

Psychochic I am going to be praying for high temps for u today!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic I have been waiting to see your temp on your chart all day lol! How crazy stalker-ish am I?! But Yay your temp is high and still looks great to me! 

Are u gonna test?? 

Hungry can't wait for an update on how your scan went? x.

And trying u have me stalking this thread for an update more than I ever have! Lol! Don't think I have been this excited since my own bfp! Lol


----------



## psychochick

Hahaha Tesh you make it sound like pregnancy isn't exciting enough for you ;) yeah temps are higher than I'd expect, still a tad lower than yesterday. Did test on IC and pretty sure it was BFN but had to leave for work so I can take a look at it again after work. Not super hopeful. I also checked cervix and I swear, right before taking the test it was high and soft and then after POAS it dropped to low and hard -_- definitely never using cervix to influence how hopeful I feel. 

So the wait continues.... I can't decide if I should POAS if temps are still high tmr. Also I honestly do wonder if I did O 2 days later than what FF is marking this cycle. I think I'll test on the weekend if no AF.

Tesh I'm also excited awaiting your scan for gender. I have my money on girl ;)


----------



## Tesh23

Could still be early hey! Esp if u did ovulate two days later like u think. I think to be safe and not get too hopeful maybe just monitor your temps for the next two days and den decide if u want to test again. Really hoping it stays high!! 

Haha thanks I am pretty sure it's a girl but will only be satisfied once I know for sure! 4 more days!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies 
Just got back from my Christmas work party. No idea how I am going to get up tomorrow! 
Anyway I will catch up with you all tomorrow. 
Today I took a less sensitive supermarket blue dye test 20miu and a very good line came up &#128522; Tomorrow I'm going to get some more superdrug tests so I can see the progression. And maybe a digital for Sunday &#128522;


----------



## HungryM3

Thanks Psychochick and Tesh for the positive vibes always!!

Scan went well! Saw the heart and the 4 chambers, hands, feet, leg bones, arm bones, eye socket, lips.... It was so cool to see how she's grown and see her move. Instant relief! 

I've been feeling kicks and bubbles since 17 weeks but I wasn't sure back then. More recently in the past week it was more definite movement that I was feeling when lying down. But just found out today that I have an anterior placenta and it's low lying!!! Eek but doctor says not to worry as it will probably move up. 

I have officially put on about 7lbs!! Omg!! Is that a lot?? I'm exactly 20 weeks now. I was craving a lot of French fries in the first Tri but nowadays not so much. I have always liked eating rice or noodles since I found out I am pregnant. So definitely more Asian food than say a roast chicken! love fruits as always especially watermelon. 

I can't wait to hear after your scan! We couldn't see the gender in my 15 weeks scan but today it was obvious! I had found out only because I did the blood test. 

Trying, how's the progression for your test today? Can't wait for your update!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Well. Just did an IC (all I have here) and the line is much much lighter. 
I'm guessing this one isn't sticking either :cry:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying are u able to go in to your doc and get your hcg and progesterone levels tested? 

Also I can never fully bring myself to trust Internet cheapies as they can be so unreliable. It's safer to test with store brand tests once u get your bfp as the dye can vary greatly in the Internet tests! 

Don't get disheartened just yet. Test later with another store test preferably one you have tested with yesterday so u are able to see the progression properly.

Also because u are higher risk I would try and get an appointment with your doc asap to get bloods done. Best thing for now is try not to stress somethin bad is going to happen. If somethin is to happen it will happen- but for now we are in the land of not knowing. 

Hope u feel better :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Aw hungry so glad your scan went well :flower: It's just so reassuring when u see how big they have got and see them move. When is your next scan? 

Anterior placenta should move up later on your doc is correct. But glad u have been able to still feel movement with it! U should start to feel it get stronger and stronger now. Can't believe we are exactly 3 Weeks apart lol. When is you edd? 

I don't think 7lbs is too much or too fast! I have put on close to 5lbs so far! So literally almost 3 lbs in 2 and a half Weeks!!! But they say second tri weight gain should be between 6-12 lbs. Also I keep reminding myself to take into account the weight of the growing placenta and baby, plus amniotic fluid and water retention. I am sure that easily equals a pound in itself! And oh my I definitely hear u about the watermelon- it's summer here now so it's like everywhere and I love it.

Can't wait for my scan either- can't believe 3 Weeks went by so quickly- time is just flying. Hope we get to see the gender and baby shows the goods lol. I actually have a dentist appointment today as my back molar has been troubling me for a few days now, thankfully my doc has given me the go ahead to get an xray done and get it fixed. Think I need a filling from all those sweets I've been eating these past months ouch! 

Hungry where bout in the states are u?


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Well. Just did an IC (all I have here) and the line is much much lighter.
> I'm guessing this one isn't sticking either :cry:

Trying, 

I agree with Tesh. Test with the same test as before in order to see the progression. That's what I did. I've never used IC but from what i've read here, it seems some of them aren't that reliable in testing progression. 



Tesh23 said:


> Aw hungry so glad your scan went well :flower: It's just so reassuring when u see how big they have got and see them move. When is your next scan?
> 
> Anterior placenta should move up later on your doc is correct. But glad u have been able to still feel movement with it! U should start to feel it get stronger and stronger now. Can't believe we are exactly 3 Weeks apart lol. When is you edd?
> 
> I don't think 7lbs is too much or too fast! I have put on close to 5lbs so far! So literally almost 3 lbs in 2 and a half Weeks!!! But they say second tri weight gain should be between 6-12 lbs. Also I keep reminding myself to take into account the weight of the growing placenta and baby, plus amniotic fluid and water retention. I am sure that easily equals a pound in itself! And oh my I definitely hear u about the watermelon- it's summer here now so it's like everywhere and I love it.
> 
> Can't wait for my scan either- can't believe 3 Weeks went by so quickly- time is just flying. Hope we get to see the gender and baby shows the goods lol. I actually have a dentist appointment today as my back molar has been troubling me for a few days now, thankfully my doc has given me the go ahead to get an xray done and get it fixed. Think I need a filling from all those sweets I've been eating these past months ouch!
> 
> Hungry where bout in the states are u?

Tesh,

My next scan is in a month's time :) so 14 Jan! I guess it will be generally monthly until third tri? I'm not quite sure how the schedule goes to be honest. 

I never knew I had anterior and low-lying till today. I don't know much about it but googled a bit just now and it seems that most do move up but a few don't? I'm praying that mine does as I really would like to avoid C section! Maybe that is also why i've been able to feel thumping at the rate of a heart beat when i rest my hand on my tummy!!! I usually feel kicks on the right side, once in a while on the left. So I think maybe that explains it. I can only feel them when i'm lying down on my back - all probably because it's anterior. My EDD is 4 May 2016. Yours is 20ish right?

Hahaha i have a dental appointment tomorrow but it is just a regular check up and cleaning. I had it postponed from first tri as I was feeling too nauseous and last thing i wanted was someone probing my mouth and having to keep it open for that long. I might just barf on the dentist!

I'm actually currently in Asia! hence there is lots of watermelon around. We get lots of tropical fruits!


----------



## Tesh23

Trying how are u? Did u manage to do another store test or contact your doc? Wish I could give u some better reassurance I know u must be really stressed and worried. Just take things one step at a time :flower: 

Hungry yes I think it is every 4 Weeks until 30 Weeks? Then every week until due? I think! Not sure why I thought u were in the usa! Lol where about in Asia are u? 

I see u are aiming for a vaginal delivery too! So am I god willing. But I have also come to terms with the fact that if I need an emcs just to be prepared either way. But natural delivery for sure but with the drugs! Hehe.

Yes my due date is around 27 may. My dh's birthday is the 14th, my fil the 16th, my very close uncle the 21st and my sister the 31st! So wondering if baby will decide to birthday bomb any of them haha :haha: 

I just got back from my dental appointment and while they were doing the xray I also wondered if I would end up throwing up on the tech! Lol' she said I need root canal on my back molar!:wacko: She is going to ask my gymea for approval first- if approved I have to start it on Tuesday! Crappy start to christmas but I guess it's better than waiting for an infection to happen! I may go for a second opinion though.

And psychochic!!! Girl if u don't test after THAT Temp today I am going to lose my mind! Lol. I mean like wow! That's your highest temp this cycle.

:dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies
I have bought another superdrug test. Unfortunately they have changed since I bought my last one but they are still the same sensitivity:thumbup: 
The line didn't show up as quickly but once developed it was darker than Wednesday's :happydance: 
I also took a clear blue digital with the weeks indicator. It came up as pregnant 1-2 weeks since conception, which is just about right. I have a spare one which I would take in a week a or so as the numbers should go up. Last time they didn't and that ls what gave me a bad feeling. However this is now, was nice to see that word pregnant today &#128522; 
I'm not going to use ICs anymore as they are obviously very unreliable. I'm now going to leave it for the weekend and will test again on Monday with another superdrug test so I can the progression. 
I will go to the docs on Monday or atuesday and ass for bloods to be done and even an early scan as I am high risk. So far lines are good and symtoms are way different. Have constant headache and breast are sore still, so will hold on to that for now. 
Hope you girls are all ok!? I will try and get on the PC and show you my tests &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Whoops I should have used FMU with the clear blue.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: It's been such a rollercoaster here! I understand your worries. I think having different symptoms from before is probably a good sign, means this one will be different and hopefully way sticky! I hope you can relax during the weekend and hope to hear doc's results next week. FX for great numbers.

Hungry: Congrats on a good scan! Crazy how much you can see on the scan. No wonder people say they feel like they already know their babies even before they're born. Aside from everything else like the kicks, you've already seen them too. 7 lbs is definitely nothing I mean I think I gained 10 lbs since I started weight training two months ago. >< I figured it's "good" weight right? And so is yours! Means the baby is thriving.

Also, I'm jealous that you're eating great fruit in Asia. I love watermelons it's my favorite fruit.

Tesh: Sorry about the root canal, is that even allowed during pregnancy? I suppose if it's local anesthesia only you should be ok. But yeah it's good that ur checking with your gyno. You have reminded me to floss my teeth when I get home tonight. 

Yes I took my temp this morning and was pretty excited too :happydance: So actually yesterday I went home and looked at the test from yesterday morning and I definitely can see a line but it's thin and can't see the color so seems like an evap (but I've never seen that before) so I didn't want to make a big deal about it until I retake the test. Then this morning I took a test but it was a bad one because it ended up with just bad dye runs. Might be my fault cuz I was walking around with it for a bit lol. So I brought a test to work and hopefully can hold for a few hours and take a test and report back. It sucks that my temp dipped 2DPO because now I'm not sure if I should be optimistic at having high temps or whether I just O'ed late. What I do know though is that given this temp, AF is definitely not starting tomorrow. That's at least something right :thumbup:


----------



## Tesh23

Aw trying!!! Yay!!:hugs: 

You nervous Nelly go and toss away those silly Internet cheapies right now! Lol. I tested every day sometimes twice a day for like a week after getting my first positive test! But keep to store tests from now. The fact that the clear blue digi is picking up 1-2 Weeks before af is even due is an excellent sign! Means u have good hcg levels for length of your gestation. And definitely go get your bloods done and u will feel a whole lot better once u know what your levels are. But I have a good feeling about this and I just know everything is going to be just right! You see it was the lucky af cycle around my birthday!:haha: Psychochic even started this af cycle exactly on the 23rd haha! I am so so happy for u trying u really deserve your happy ending. Lucky cycle number 17 woo hoo!:happydance: And I am definitely sure that it was the infection preventing u all this time so thank goodness u got it in check just in time! 

Psychochic! I am so so so excited for u to test I may throw up from all the excitement! Lol. If u get your bfp now just after trying- and This may be the hormones talking- but I will seriously cry! 

Also I have been analysing your chart - yes because I don't have anythin better to do lol- and I am fairly confident that u ovulated on CD 13 because it coincides correctly with your positive opk. It is very unlikely that you ovulated 3 days after a positive opk esp since you haven't before in your previous cycles. So this makes me even more excited about your temps! Crossing everything for u! Hope u get your bfp I can't wait for your update now- can u post what time it is in your next post so I can keep track of your time zone? Lol- it is exactly 8pm here now.

Goodluck!!!:flower:


----------



## mommy_atHEART

I need some positive vibes! Only 1 week left to wait for me!


----------



## psychochick

hmm so I took a test just now (11AM) with a 3 hr hold and BFN pretty sure. Not even an evap-like line. Additionally, there was some pink spots on TP!! I checked my cervix after and it wasn't low or open and there was no red on my finger. So now I'm really confused. None of the signs are for certain so I guess i'll just wait to see what happens to this spotting. If it doesn't turn into flow I'll definitely test on Sunday though. Will keep you guys posted. The uncertainty kind of sucks but it's almost holidays so I'm properly distracted with work lunches and parties.


----------



## psychochick

Also welcome [email protected] :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic the pink spots on the toilet paper sounds like textbook implantation spotting! 

I think wait until Sunday and just keep track of temps until then- also if u do test again on Sunday maybe test with first morning urine? 

It does suck that nothing is definite yet but hopefully in the next two days u will have answers. It's terrible not knowing, sometimes it's better to know that be uncertain and have to wait. But at least u have things to keep u occupied while u wait! Still keeping my fingers crossed for u!:flower:


----------



## Dtrisha

Onto the next cycle. Period is just ending. Got my bbt thermometer today. OPK should be here by Monday


----------



## psychochick

Omgomg Ok remember how I told you girls how I told a test this morning with FMU but it looked like it had dye runs? I got home and looked at the test and the dye had cleared up and there is a second line! I wonder if with these ICs they take significantly longer for the line to show up because when I took the test at work I threw it away after 10 min when I didn't see a line. Or maybe it was because it wasn't FMU. Do you guys see it?


Top is yesterdays in which I thought I saw an evap shadow, the bottom is from today. DH can easily see the line on second test so I know I'm not crazy but I'm still unsure since I didn't see it within time frame. If temp still high tmr I'll take a FRER.


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic I definitely see the line on the second test and I don't need to zoom in to see it! I must tell u though my experience with two d'ye runs on Internet cheapies- the two dye runs I ever had on them gave me a faint pink line also after the time frame... So I wouldn't be able to trust it completely just yet and I definitely don't want to give false hope. I seriously more than anythin am praying I am wrong about your test though! But you are on the right track- def wait for saturday's temp and if it's still high test with another cheapie- but I would save the frer until Sunday maybe! 

So hopeful because of your chart and it looks nothing like your previous ones will be so bizarre to see a temp drop on it! 

:dust:


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic! I just had a look at the pic again and call me crazy but I see a pink line in your top test too! Can u see pink in real life?? And the pink looks slightly darker to me in the top test! 

Dtrisha goodluck for this cycle!


----------



## Trying4first1

Omg I've just jumped on here quick and this thread is on fire! :haha: I want to come on a reply properly to you all, post pics once I'm Back from my nail appointment, but just wanted to quickly say OMGGG!!!! Psychochick def get that test out tomorrow! My first IC was a shadow, then later that day I got my BFP (I get better lines in the evening anyway). Also as I have found out they are very unreliable. If what you had yesterday was IB then you should see something on the test 3 days later sometimes even two. Got eveyrhing crossed.for you :flower:


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh,

My doctor said more likely for your first you will deliver early! Plus she's not for going over the due date as she worries the baby will get too big. So you might just have a baby with the same birthday as someone else in the family. 

Trying, yay for the positive test! Are you seeing a doctor next week to get your blood tested? 

Psychochick, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I hope AF stays away and you get a definitely positive!


----------



## psychochick

Thanks for helping me look! I took a FRER with FMU this morning (woke up an hour earlier than usual though :wacko:) 

This line appeared within 5 minutes but it's really faint. I had to tweak it a little bit using an editor to make it more obvious on the photo. I trust that it's a line but I'm worried about how faint it is seeing it's 14DPO (or even if I O'ed late, 12DPO) It's a squinter IRL. I feel like if I haven't already trained my line eye on these forums I would've said this was BFN.



Also Tesh: yeah there is some sort of an outline of a line on the top test from two days ago, but I really can't tell if that's what they call en evap or not. =\

No more spotting so far since yesterday, hope it stays that way at least. I think my next course of action should be to just wait and take another one tomorrow and the day after if AF continues to stay away.

Sigh guys I thought that once I started seeing lines it'll be obvious what's happening but it's still so confusing.


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic I definitely see the line on the frer and I didn't have to zoom in either! And your temp is gone up stil! I am very confident that u are definitely pregnant! 

Def take another one tomorrow- also sometimes first morning urine doesn't show a strong line for a lot of people and evening urine actually works better sometimes just depends. U could also test once in morning once in evening that's what I did and I def saw a difference.

But from now u should def check for progression lines and maybe if it is slightly darker tomorrow go in to get your bloods done? 

Praying this is a sticky Bean for u!:hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Right. Here are my test pics :) 

The first one was taken at 11dpo (10miu test)
The second one at 12doo (20miu test)
The third one at 13dpo (10miu yes)

All taken with late afternoon/eveing urine

I'm pleased with the lines so far :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1908.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1920.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochock that may be the start of a BFP!!!! I def see something! Maybe try evening urine!? I find evening is better. Your temps look amazing!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying awesome stuff!! Those tests look really good! My first positive also looked like your blue dye at 10dpo. Do u know when u will get your hcg levels done? And progesterone too! I would ask them for the full on platinum package of blood tests! Hehe.

Praying and praying that u both have super sticky beans!!! Psychochic still stalking this thread (our thread lol) for your updates :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Thanks Tesh and Trying, it is very reassuring to have your input on this hahaha. I was going a bit nuts this morning. I marked it as + for now on my chart and I am also fairly confident that I'm pregnant but I'm doubting the viability. Kind of scared it's not going to stick. If no AF by Tuesday I'm going in for bloods since we are off Tuesday anyways. But I haven't decided when I'll test tmr or Monday. I am way more pleased looking at my chart than these squinter tests blegh.

Trying those lines are beautiful. I am super jealous :haha: hoping to hear about great numbers from bloods. Are you having any symptoms? I have no real symptoms. Just feels like a longer tww.


----------



## HungryM3

So exciting!!!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic just wanted to say that some ladies don't even get a faint positive til after 15 and even sometimes 18dpo and still go onto having very healthy sticky babies! Also tests are there to detect hcg in our urine. Every person's body may secrete hcg from the blood to the urine differently therefore only creating a faint line at a further dpo. Did u know that some ladies go an entire pregnancy without ever getting a positive urine test?! 

The most important thing is your blood hcg. And once those Numbers are determined your doc will be able to tell u more about the viability of the pregnancy based on the Numbers. In the next week or so u may even be eligible for an early scan to check if all is ok.

Hoping u do test tomorrow to see if the line gets darker, but I know it can be nerve wrecking in case it doesn't so u should do what u are most comfortable with. 

Sticky sticky sticky baby dust to u! :dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks ladies :) 


i am super pleased with them! (the lines) I may have got a faint one at 10dpo but I didn't feel the need to test as was so sure I was out hehe. Really hope this is our rainbow baby! 
I will be asking for bloods on Monday/Tuesday as I am super nervous! I will ask for HCG and progesterone. I am also going to ask about an early scan for reassurance :thumb:

Psychochick- I didn't get a positive until 15dpo last time so there is def time, i also remember speaking to a girl at the time who didn't get her BFP until 16dpo. It all depends on when implantation takes place. I can't wait for updates! You chart looks so fab, just need the test now. Come on BFP! 
Symtom wise not much going on apart from constant headaches! They sometimes go for a bit, then it comes back with a vengeange! it just won't shift. Breasts are tender but same really as when AF is due, the tenderness comes and goes. Had some mild cramps on and off and a achey back, but again that comes and goes. 
leading up to my BFP it felt like any other TWW. So strange! 

Tesh- I will try my best not to be a nervous nelly :haha: I think seeing the doctor will ease my anxietes :thumbup: Cycle 17 is definitely a lucky cycle! Also November is a lucky month! I remember us saying about November being a lucky one hehe. We were so right! i think your birthday made it lucky ! I just saw you ticker again, I can't believe how quickly time is going, its so crazy! Especially now its xmas. Like you I have done most shopping online this year, soon much easier! Also sorry to hear about you needing a root canal. Boo. However once its sorted thats it then :thumbup: When did you major pregnancy symptoms start? Was it about 6 weeks? 

Hungry- You will be pleased to know that I have ditched the IC'S! They are absolute runniest. I think they are cheap for a reason. I think they are ok for getting getting a hint of a BFP to urge you to test properly but that is all. So glad all is going well with your pregnancy. Not long now until you rainbow will be here :)


----------



## psychochick

Thanks for the info Tesh and Trying. I actually know all of this theoretically but I still worry :) Also I just looked up my hospital's website and they apparently can only do a urine test without a doctor's note. I'm almost 100% sure that they use one of the cheapie tests to do this because a nurse did it for me a while back when I visited my gyno. I'll email my gyno and ask if they even do bloods. If they don't, maybe I could go into planned parenthood or an independent provider for bloods.

Also, ugh I went to get more FRERs but I picked up equates by mistake!!! Their packaging looks exactly the same! Tricky tricky. Oh well I still do have a couple more FRERs and some digitals if I really want to go crazy.

Trying: the headaches sound unpleasant but hopefully very bearable. I actually just napped for an hour out of the blue and I usually can't nap even if I tried. Maybe this is a good sign, but most likely this means I've been way too excited/stressed haha. Also, can you believe that we're having this conversation right now? Seems like things move so quickly.

Thanks so much for your ladies being actually around today. My mind was swimming with questions until you came along. :hugs: My DH is pretty sweet too. He's like the king of keep it cool or something, basically telling me what you guys are telling me except I'm pretty sure he's making things up on the spot just to reassure me. He also started openings doors for me and kept asking me if I'm hungry. I'm like man it's nice being pregnant. I really wouldn't mind the royal treatment for as long as possible :haha:

Also Dtrisha and babymoma (and anyone else still here?) sorry I haven't been able to keep up with your cycles my mind's super overwhelmed lately. Good luck on your current cycle, hope the baby dust in this thread will go to you too!


----------



## Tesh23

Trying closer to my af due date I started getting af type cramping for about two days and my boobs were tender as they usually are around af. Then after that I had sort of a Grace period for about a week and then bam! By about 6 Weeks the nausea hit even though I only threw up once around 8 Weeks or so- never touched a banana again since that day lol. My misery lasted until about 14-15 Weeks and now I feel so much better practically back to normal except for backache now and then and the odd headache. But second tri is a dream compared to first hope your first tri goes by quick! I also have my energy levels back to practically pre pregnancy which is great as I slept thru most of first tri lol.

Psychochic u are so welcome- it helps to share esp as even though our dh's can be so awesome- and Yours seriously sounds so so sweet- sometimes only another lady can really relate to the actual going on's of the female everything! 

When I got my bloods done I was only 12dpo! I went to an independent lab- u can just walk in and order the test to be done. First they tested for pregnancy, a standard yes/no. Then after they confirmed it I ordred hcg levels. Only cost about $10 here! 

If your gymea uses the Internet tests I would rather go and do the blood tests privately- I feel it was less stressful that way as I felt more in control. Esp in the early stages when there is so much uncertainty it really does help to have control of at least some aspects of it! Let us know if u will be testing tomorrow! X

Ps- I just had to lol :haha: At u grabbing the wrong tests. I see pregnancy brain is gettin u already!! And ladies it seriously is a real thing! Can't tell u how many times I have put things where they don't belong esp in this last month lol


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic Any update? 

I see you have had a temp dip.. Could mean nothing esp after a positive test as temps can fluctuate after. Also I noticed an open circle- did u take your temp today at a different time? 

Have u tested again?


----------



## psychochick

Hehe Tesh I came on here cuz I knew you'd be wondering. I did not test mainly because the temp dip + I started light bleeding last night right before sleep so I kinda knew it was coming. I am pretty sure this is a chemical, I'm just waiting for AF to properly start. I figured that even if I did see a line today, it wouldn't make me feel any differently about this. And if there was no line then it would be a waste of a test :)

The temp dip itself probably wouldn't worry me if I didn't also bleed. I know plenty of things could cause it. I took it a tad earlier than my default time but I did that yesterday too but I think because it was a temp rise, FF didn't use the open circle? I do feel differently for sure so I think the temp is accurate enough. Oh wells, I'm not sure how I feel about this yet. I think on the one hand I actually feel a little relief knowing at least that something did happen and could theoretically happen more successfully again. But I'm also bummed because after waiting 8 cycles I thought if it were to happen, it'd be the real deal. Of course 8 cycles is really not as long as many people on here. And if I didn't track my temps and OPK so closely, I would've just assumed this was just a very spotty period or something.
I'm also annoyed that I swear, this cycle was the first cycle that I started to get used to not being pregnant and not obsessing during TWW. I usually test 10DPO and this is the first cycle that I didn't feel at ALL inclined to! And of course this had to be the cycle where something interesting happens and is now going to make me anxious next cycle -_-
So I'm basically still processing what happened; thinking through what we did differently and trying to prepare for next cycle. DH is trying to comfort me and I told him that it's ok because I feel whatever I feel and I can't help it, but talking about it helps me sort it out and move on.

But if everything's on schedule next cycle, I expect O to be on 1/1/2016! Could literally have a new years baby if we're lucky!

Sorry for being all ranty, I feel like I'm taking away the joys of Trying's BFP news. I guess it's just drama all around the holidays! :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Ah psychochic I'm so sorry.. I only just saw on your chart that u had spotting yesterday as well. If af does show up u are right that it prob was a chemical. But it is just a step closer to getting that bfp! At least u know that there is progress in your efforts and maybe this time it may not result in anything, but next time it could! Also with chemicals our bodies just know when something is wrong and prevents us from discovering it later on and instead saves from a greater heartache in the long run.

And u can come on here and rant and vent as much as u want!:flower: And we will be here ready and listening. Still stalking u! 

Giant hugs!!:hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick. Headaches are bearable most of the time. Luckily had them a bit less today. 
I have just read through the above post. I am so sorry that you have experienced a CP :hugs: I too had one with my first pregnancy at just over 5 weeks. My tests were very faint lines and they never progressed. I know it doesn't help but I read that 50-60 % of first pregnancies end in CP. Most women do not know about them. I think due to sensitive tests and charting that's how we can detect them. 
I know that next time you will get a sticky bean and I don't think it will be as long next time as your body has had
Some exposure to pregnancy hormones :thumbup: I love your positivity, you could have a New Years bean for sure! 
Talking about it definatley helps as chemicals can be a confusing and unsettling time especially as your in limbo And have the stress of taking tests etc. 
Please do not worry about being ranty. You are well within your right and all of us ladies are here for you :hugs: honestly if you want to talk about it I am here for you. 
Make sure that you take some time out over Xmas and enjoy the festive season. 2016 is your year and I know you will have a bubba on board in no time&#128522; 

Tesh- thank you for talking to me about your symptoms. I guess I need to enjoy feeling ok for now. Headaches not been around as much today, but had to have a nap this afternoon, getting cramps but mild and my hips ache. Also increased creamy CM. I guess symptoms will change all of the time. Can't wait to see my doctor on Tuesday as still a bit anxious? I'm just relaxing as much as I can &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

Thanks so much Tesh and Trying! I feel really blessed to have you guys and my Dh by my side. :hugs: I feel calmer when I have people to talk to. When I'm in my own head I can go pretty crazy hahaha :wacko:

AF started last night which was kind of a relief. It was spotty all day and I was just like ugh just start already I can feel it coming!!! But now that it's started, its easier to look forward and plan ahead. Dh started taking maca powder. He said it tastes disgusting but I swear he was already more energetic.

Also Tesh you mentioned ur going for a root canal. My pregnant friend also had to do a root canal and she said that area kept getting infected probably due to pregnancy. So she said if you can put it off it might be safer. But in certain cases like hers it would've been worse to put it off. So hopefully you'll have a better time. After hearing her story I immediately flossed when I got home haha.

Good luck Tesh and Trying this week on the gender and beta tests. I'll be here awaiting the results. :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick- Haha. I think we are all a bit crazy in our own heads :haha: that's what ttc does to us I think! 
Good that your AF has now arrived so you can now plan for next cycle :thumbup: I am very confident that your sticky BFP isn't too far away! :happydance: 
I will update you on what the doctor says tomorrow. Praying he will let me have my bloods drawn! 

I took another test today (well 3 whoops) I took an IC was had a good line, my superdrug 10miu was faulty and failed to work. Boooo. I then tried a boots own 25miu and that have a a great line &#128522; It's a shame I can't compare really but I'm taking that it's a good thing that I have a strong line now on a 25miu. It's the same colour of not a tad darker than my 10miu from Friday. So I'm guessing his means the HCG is rising? Also my IC seemed am darker too &#128522;
I am scared however as been feeling very crampy today on and off with lower back aches and not really much else :wacko: I know it can be normal but because of what happened in the past it really puts me on edge. Really want these next few weeks to pass!


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic I definitely hear u about losing your mind when u don't have someone to talk to I am exactly the same! But I am really glad that u seem ok and have such a positive energy still! That's exactly the spirit u need when ttc!:hugs: Also as I said to trying when I got my bfp- I'm not leaving this thread until we had all got our bfp! So I am going to still be stalking waiting for your updates hehe- what can I say I can't help myself lol.

Ah maca root is awesome! They say it really improves energy levels and is an excellent fertility booster. Def right about the taste though bleh- at least your dh is truly committed! Also have u thought about the soy isoflavones? If u need more info just let me know or u can def find info online and I am happy to answer any questions if u decide u are ready to try it! 

Thanks for sharing about the root canal! I haven't had any pain in days so I am going to get a second opinion as I really think I just need a filling but we'll see! If I can manage until after birth I will definitely do that rather. 

Will def update on gender tomorrow! I'm so excited hope I can get some sleep lol :happydance: 

Trying you are welcome!:flower: If u have any more questions I am more than happy to hear! 

From what u say about your tests it sounds very promising! Also your symptoms sound really on track as I also had cramping and backache after my bfp and it does stop. But it's normal to still have cramping throughout cos everythin is stretching and growing. Also as long as there is no bleeding that is the best thing u can hope for. That being said even without experiencing any losses the worry is always going to be there no matter what esp in the first tri, and it is completely natural and normal to worry. But celebrate each day of being pregnant, as each day brings u one day closer to having your lil one in your arms. And this thread of positive thinking is a lucky thread and everything is going to work out just the way it's supposed to. For psychochic too! 

Can't wait to hear about your doc appointment tomorrow! Really hoping u get to have bloods done- if not maybe u can go to a private lab?


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick 

I'm sorry that you've had a cp. I hope that Christmas is able to take the blues away and that you can celebrate in happiness! New year isn't that far away. So soon enough.

Trying,

Cramping was quite a daily thing for me for the first few weeks. I still do get cramping here and there now. It freaks me out. But I think it's normal as the body is growing. I used to get it mostly in the mornings while lying in bed. 

Glad your tests are showing progression and the lines are darker!! I hope your doctor will run the Hcg test for you tomorrow. 

Tesh,

Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope the baby shows you what gender he/she is and doesn't hide! My girl hid during the 15 week scan with the cord between her legs. But was super obvious during the 20 week scan. Update us!


----------



## Tesh23

Aaah! So I have only managed to get like 3hours of sleep. I got up at 6am and it's 7am now and can't fall back of to sleep! 

Dh and I only slept at 3am as we were up talking about random stuff- don't think either of us could get off to bed too excited. But he is happily snoring away now! I envy him his almost living dead approach to sleep lol.

Scan is in about 4 hours.. I am prob gonna get onto the bed thingy and fall off to sleep there:haha: 

Be back to update later!!! Eek!!


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: lol you guys are like me and DH too. I can't sleep when anxious but DH can't help but fall asleep as soon as he's horizontal and the lights are off. -_-

I actually wonder, what made you take soy? Is it just to increase estrogen to help with ovulation? I am interested in supplements but I also wanted to make sure I'm taking the right supplements for me. Although I don't actually really know what I'm missing/need to supplement :/ I am taking royal jelly mostly because I suspect that I have blood circulation issues due to feeling cold a lot, and also cuz it's a "superfood" which seems like it wouldn't hurt. So I don't know if I already have enough estrogen, would soy be overkill? I do a lot of soy products usually like the beans and tofu. We've actually been keep those away from DH because supposedly they're not helpful towards sperm production, but then Asian people eat plenty of those and have great fertility so.. not sure what to think 

Thanks Hungry. Yeap gonna just try to enjoy the holidays. And hopefully not overeat :D

Trying: A strong line on a less sensitive test sounds right! I did read over the weekend that at a certain point, once your hcg is high enough, tests won't work for it anymore. One girl said she added some water to her urine and the tests were actually darker so keep that in mind.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh- thanks you again for your reassurance. I guess I just can't help but worry. Having losses really does put you on edge. But I guess so far so good :thumbup: I do get moments where I'm like, no everything is going to be ok! It's nice to see that the tests are progressing for sure as they remind me that I am still pregnant. I still have my second digi left but will do that after Xmas. The weeks never changed last time so that sticks in my mind. Gives my HCG time to build up too! 
Good luck for your scan today! Please post pictures later. I'm going to GIRL!!!!! Come on team pink! :happydance: not surprised you havnt slept much, too exciting!!! &#128512; 

Hungry- thank you also for your reassurance. My cramps just hit randomly really, but prob more when I havnt been moving around as much. Do you have any tips on how to stop feeling so anxious? I know that you had losses before too, so your first tri must have been very hard for you. I'm trying my hardest to remain positive but I get moments where I just go into panic mode :wacko: However I have found that I now talk about it more to DH and vice verse. whereas when we first found out we both hardly said anything. I think we were both so scared haha 

Psychochick- that's interesting what you say about the tests not working. In sure my friend said she did one in her second tri and the control line stole the dye from her test line as her HCG was so high! I think I will test again at just over five weeks with a line test and my digi then will call it quits. I'm def pregnant, I just need to start believing it more :haha: 

So far no cramps this morning but hips achey when I sit down. Breast feel a bit more sore this morning, but they seems to come and go. 
I have a doctors appointment for later this morning. I will update you later &#128522; Praying I can get my bloods drawn!


----------



## Trying4first1

Well ladies. Not much to report. Going to have my first bloods taken next week as GP feels it's too early. He wasn't positive or negative about the situation. He said all we can do is relax as much as we can and wait and see. He said that if this pregnancy doesn't work out then he wants me to go to a gyne for investigations. Obv hoping it doesn't come to that but that's the plan if I miscarry again. I am starting to have hope that this bean is a fighter however! I refuse to loose another. Come on sticky bean, stay with me!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies!! Just wanted to let u know we are team blue!!! We are so so so excited to be having a son my dh is over the moon as he told me from the time I got the positive test that it would be a boy! Lol

Baby is measuring 19 Weeks! My new due date is 19 may can't believe it. This baby may very well come on dh's birthday hehe.

Woo hoo team blue!:blue:


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies I will be back this evening to reply to all of u :flower:


----------



## HungryM3

trying,

It was tough to be honest. I kind of didn't speak much of the baby the first 15 weeks. Didn't make much 'future planning'. I was just afraid of losing her again after thinking of the future. Not that I wasn't attached. Just didn't want to plan ahead. I took my severe nausea as a positive sign though. Disappearing symptoms made me more nervous as that's what happened the first time. So as long as I felt sick I was like yay! Boobs still sore. yay! I still worry before every scan to be honest. And now when I don't feel movement for a while this fear creeps in again. But overall I really try to be happy. Focus on other things too. Worrying does affect the baby I hear. So try to keep yourself busy as much as you can with other things. Time goes by faster too! It's not easy I have to admit. I don't share this fear with a lot of people. Most don't understand. I haven't even announced this pregnancy. Decided to keep it to people who've met me. Even up to now! Hahaa don't know why though!

Tesh! Team blue. Yay!!! You're the first person I know having a boy next year! Seems to be girl dominated. Time to go shopping!!!!!! And Decorating the nursery.


----------



## psychochick

Tesh! Congrats! Haha I guess your DH had the right intuition afterall. So excited for you.

Trying: aw your GP didn't want to do bloods this week? I mean I agree that it's best to just relax because there's not so much anyone can do, but it's just for peace of mind. But it's holidays, enjoy it for now and you'll get more information next week. I have a good feeling about this one since it sounds like a stronger bean than your previous ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Ladies!! Just wanted to let u know we are team blue!!! We are so so so excited to be having a son my dh is over the moon as he told me from the time I got the positive test that it would be a boy! Lol
> 
> Baby is measuring 19 Weeks! My new due date is 19 may can't believe it. This baby may very well come on dh's birthday hehe.
> 
> Woo hoo team blue!:blue:

Eeeek!!!! Congratulations Tesh!!! A beautiful baby boy :happydance: I can't believe I was wrong, I rarely get it wrong. Little man had us fooled! Hehe. Funny how your DH knew you were having a boy. So awesome that you can now buy him lots of cute things!! &#128512; He is measuring quite ahead isn't he, which is amazing as you don't have to wait as long to meet him! :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> trying,
> 
> It was tough to be honest. I kind of didn't speak much of the baby the first 15 weeks. Didn't make much 'future planning'. I was just afraid of losing her again after thinking of the future. Not that I wasn't attached. Just didn't want to plan ahead. I took my severe nausea as a positive sign though. Disappearing symptoms made me more nervous as that's what happened the first time. So as long as I felt sick I was like yay! Boobs still sore. yay! I still worry before every scan to be honest. And now when I don't feel movement for a while this fear creeps in again. But overall I really try to be happy. Focus on other things too. Worrying does affect the baby I hear. So try to keep yourself busy as much as you can with other things. Time goes by faster too! It's not easy I have to admit. I don't share this fear with a lot of people. Most don't understand. I haven't even announced this pregnancy. Decided to keep it to people who've met me. Even up to now! Hahaa don't know why though!
> 
> Tesh! Team blue. Yay!!! You're the first person I know having a boy next year! Seems to be girl dominated. Time to go shopping!!!!!! And Decorating the nursery.

Thank you for sharing your thoughts hungry :hugs: 
I think I an going to be like you have been. So far me and DH have hardly spoken about the pregnancy. We kind of pretending that it's not happening. I think that's is putting our guard up. We do speak about it at times but no where near as much as last time. 
My doctor actuall said today that nausea is a positive sign along with sore breasts. I'm way to early for nausea yet but sore breast I have. They are not overly tender but more tender than they get before AF and a bit heavier feeling when I'm not wearing a bra (then again my boobs are not big by any means so they won't feel that heavy haha). I am not going to share the news until my 12 week scan and won't make it overly public. I feel like having losses really takes the excitement away, I feel robbed! I guess once i have my first scan I will feel more excited. 
I can see why you havnt told everyone and why the fear creeps back in, it's must be hard. But the reward is going to be amazing &#128522; She will be worth all of the fear and worry. Won't be long until she is here now. Time is flying! 
Like you said I think I need to keep myself busy :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Tesh! Congrats! Haha I guess your DH had the right intuition afterall. So excited for you.
> 
> Trying: aw your GP didn't want to do bloods this week? I mean I agree that it's best to just relax because there's not so much anyone can do, but it's just for peace of mind. But it's holidays, enjoy it for now and you'll get more information next week. I have a good feeling about this one since it sounds like a stronger bean than your previous ones. :thumbup:

Thanks psychochick! I am praying this is our rainbow. I think this is the strongest so far, but will see what symptoms I get in the next couple of weeks &#128522;
I was a bit bummed that my doc doesn't want to do the bloods yet but hey will be soon enough. How have you been?


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts hungry :hugs:
> I think I an going to be like you have been. So far me and DH have hardly spoken about the pregnancy. We kind of pretending that it's not happening. I think that's is putting our guard up. We do speak about it at times but no where near as much as last time.
> My doctor actuall said today that nausea is a positive sign along with sore breasts. I'm way to early for nausea yet but sore breast I have. They are not overly tender but more tender than they get before AF and a bit heavier feeling when I'm not wearing a bra (then again my boobs are not big by any means so they won't feel that heavy haha). I am not going to share the news until my 12 week scan and won't make it overly public. I feel like having losses really takes the excitement away, I feel robbed! I guess once i have my first scan I will feel more excited.
> I can see why you havnt told everyone and why the fear creeps back in, it's must be hard. But the reward is going to be amazing &#128522; She will be worth all of the fear and worry. Won't be long until she is here now. Time is flying!
> Like you said I think I need to keep myself busy :thumbup:

Yeah. Kinda in denial. Afraid to get disappointed. Sucks though. Cos I remember first pregnancy we were so so excited. I feel even DH feels more detached this time. Even at 20 weeks. But then we have started planning the nursery. So we are chugging along but just not expressive. 

But overall we try to be happy. Haha. Not get angry about stuff. I guess keep that fear at the back of the head at much as you can  

Nausea hahaa that one hit me out of no where hard! I think around 6 weeks and didn't leave till 13 weeks. I was literally lying around. No appetite. But yet had to eat or it gets worse if it could at that point in time hahaa. Boobs hurt esp in the mornings after sleeping. 

When's your next appt? Was it next week?


----------



## Trying4first1

Yeah I can imagine that you feel scared to get too excited. We are not as excited his time round, probably just more cautious. We are trying to put our fears to the back of our heads as much as we can. 
Must be nice to decorate the nursery. Makes it feel more real &#128522;
My breast hurt more in the morning, guess because I havnt worn a bra all night. Sometimes I poke them to check they are still sore. Haha. Oh gosh, that is a long time to be sick. You must have found it very reassuring &#128522; (Weird to say I know). I am praying that I get more symtoms in the next Couple of weeks. Ita still early and I need to just enjoy Xmas for now whilst feeling full of energy and life. It's probably a blessing in discuise as it would be nice to enjoy Christmas first. 
My next appointment is next Wednesday then I will be going again the week after that.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies 
I have an ultrasound booked at a private clinic in the new year. But I will only be 7weeks 2 days. Is that too early or would I be better changing it to a week later?


----------



## Trying4first1

I changed my scan to the following week as just realised that my bloods may not be back in time. Don't want to go if it turns out the pregnancy is not progressing. The. If bloods are good then it can be all systems go for the scan the following week :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Omg did another IC and the test line is almost as dark as the control now!!! Hope this continues! Come on bean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Wishing all you ladies a very Merry Christmas!!!&#127876; 
Look forward to catching up with you all in a few days. Have lots of fun! X


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Wishing all you ladies a very Merry Christmas!!!&#127876;
> Look forward to catching up with you all in a few days. Have lots of fun! X

Merry Christmas Trying and everyone of you lovely girls!!!! 

Today is going to be a busy day of eating. And I can't even exercise it off like I usually do. Hahaa 

Trying, I think at 7 weeks you should see something at your scan. So not totally early. Will you be book another for a week or so after? I think it's hard to say what you will see, as in will you hear the heartbeat, maybe, maybe not. But you would definitely be able to see where the egg implanted. Every week makes a difference. I got blood drawn at 5w to see my levels because of it's too low, there's no point in doing an ultrasound. Then got ultrasounds at 6w, 7w, 9w, 11w, 15w then 20w. Just cos I've had 2 losses.


----------



## HungryM3

Oh! And I think if I didn't remember wrongly, we saw the heart beating at 7w but didn't hear it till 9w.


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry this is late, but Merry christmas girls!! 

Have been so busy and another busy few days ahead. Promise to come and reply properly to you all once I get an hour or two.

Trying by 7 Weeks u will definitely see somethin and will def see a heartbeat. At my 6+4 scan we saw a nice strong heartbeat which is more reassuring than my 5week scan where we just saw a yolk sac and no fetal pole yet. So I think the later scan is better!:thumbup: 

Chat to u ladies soooon! Hope u all have a fab break and enjoy going into the new year! It's going to be one awesome year for sure!


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Wishing all you ladies a very Merry Christmas!!!&#127876;
> Look forward to catching up with you all in a few days. Have lots of fun! X
> 
> Merry Christmas Trying and everyone of you lovely girls!!!!
> 
> Today is going to be a busy day of eating. And I can't even exercise it off like I usually do. Hahaa
> 
> Trying, I think at 7 weeks you should see something at your scan. So not totally early. Will you be book another for a week or so after? I think it's hard to say what you will see, as in will you hear the heartbeat, maybe, maybe not. But you would definitely be able to see where the egg implanted. Every week makes a difference. I got blood drawn at 5w to see my levels because of it's too low, there's no point in doing an ultrasound. Then got ultrasounds at 6w, 7w, 9w, 11w, 15w then 20w. Just cos I've had 2 losses.Click to expand...

 Hey Hungry! 
I changed my scan so I will be 8wks 2 days as I wasn't sure if my bloods would be back in time. At least by then we know we should def see a little bean and a heartbeat. So praying bloods come back all good as would be lovely to go ahead with the scan. First bloods are this weds, so fingers crossed! Only symtoms I have had for the past couple of days are boobs sore and going to the loo a bit more often at times. That's all really. I know it's still early so I'm not going to worry. Did a CB digital today and it only came up at 2-3 weeks where at 5 weeks it should be at 3+. But again not going to worry as they are not an exact science and a lot of women are saying they didn't get their 3+ until they were about 5.5- 6 weeks. I'm not going to test again as it will only worry me. 
I think we would only be able to have the one scan as it cost £120 privately. However there is a company that do them from 10 weeks that do them for £50 so may have another at 10 weeks if DH is happy to &#128522; I think he will. Hoping and praying we actually get there!

Hope you had a lovely Xmas!


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Sorry this is late, but Merry christmas girls!!
> 
> Have been so busy and another busy few days ahead. Promise to come and reply properly to you all once I get an hour or two.
> 
> Trying by 7 Weeks u will definitely see somethin and will def see a heartbeat. At my 6+4 scan we saw a nice strong heartbeat which is more reassuring than my 5week scan where we just saw a yolk sac and no fetal pole yet. So I think the later scan is better!:thumbup:
> 
> Chat to u ladies soooon! Hope u all have a fab break and enjoy going into the new year! It's going to be one awesome year for sure!

Hi Tesh! 
That's so good to hear. Really praying we get there! Last time there was only a sac and not even a fetal pole at 6+5 so we knew that something had gone very wrong. 
You will see above in what I have said to Hungry about Me moving my scan date, which gives my blood results chance to arrive. 
I'm really wanting to get strong symtoms even though I know it's still too early (I will regret saying that!) I'm a little nervous about my lack of symptoms at times, but I'm reminding myself that actually they don't normally arrive until 6-7 weeks and I should enjoy feeling ok &#128522;

I hope that you are enjoying the holidays!


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Hey Hungry!
> I changed my scan so I will be 8wks 2 days as I wasn't sure if my bloods would be back in time. At least by then we know we should def see a little bean and a heartbeat. So praying bloods come back all good as would be lovely to go ahead with the scan. First bloods are this weds, so fingers crossed! Only symtoms I have had for the past couple of days are boobs sore and going to the loo a bit more often at times. That's all really. I know it's still early so I'm not going to worry. Did a CB digital today and it only came up at 2-3 weeks where at 5 weeks it should be at 3+. But again not going to worry as they are not an exact science and a lot of women are saying they didn't get their 3+ until they were about 5.5- 6 weeks. I'm not going to test again as it will only worry me.
> I think we would only be able to have the one scan as it cost £120 privately. However there is a company that do them from 10 weeks that do them for £50 so may have another at 10 weeks if DH is happy to &#128522; I think he will. Hoping and praying we actually get there!
> 
> Hope you had a lovely Xmas!

Trying,

Yeah I wouldn't get too freaked out by the digital. It really depends on too many factors that affect the Hcg levels. I didn't bother with it. I actually stopped testing after 6 weeks. Worried I would be thinking the worse when it could just be the hook effect. Not sure when that would kick in. 

It's definitely early. And some people don't even get many symptoms. Lucky people! Haha but for people with losses, you feel the need for that to monitor the baby since you can only otherwise see how the baby is doing at scans. I actually didn't even have much of sore boobs this time and it did freak me out cos the previous 2 losses I had really sore boobs. I had to change to wireless bras then. This time I didn't. So it did make me paranoid at times. Silly us! Scaring ourselves. 

How long does it take to get bloods back for you? For Hcg, we get it back the same day! Super efficient here.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Hungry 
I think I too need to stop testing soon as I have also heard of the hook effect. Also I find I worry if the lines are getting darker each time. I'm my own worst enemy I really am. 
Yeah I guess I want the symptoms for reassurance. I can still wear underwire bras fine and my breast have not got any bigger. Doubt they will as my mums and sisters never did (oh how lucky we are). I just feel like they are less sore, but maybe I am just getting used to it? Definitely makes me paranoid. I know that symptoms tend to fluctuate but I still worry. 
No idea when I will get my HCG results. Last time I had bloods it was two day. But the surgery won't be open because of new year so probably won't find out until the following Monday now. Far too much waiting for my liking. Downside of the NHS. 
Oh well in about ten days time I will know more. Will just have to keep super busy!


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, you're seeing the doctors today for the blood tests right? Good luck!! Keep us updated. Hope you're feeling great  

How are the rest of you girls doing? Seems like everyone is busy celebrating still.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks hungry! :flower: 
Blood test is tomorrow, I will let you know how it's goes. I will ask how long it takes for the results to come through. 
Had a crappy morning, just cried and cried as I was convinced I was having a MC as all my symptoms went away. My sore boobs have come back this eve and slight backache. Everything else has vanished. I know it's normal but the hormones are making me feel over emotional about the whole thing :wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

Well breast soreness is def back and had some creamy CM this eve. Just took my last test and the line is as dark and thick as the control line now :happydance: now wishing I saved my digital. Haha. Oh well the lines show progression so that will do :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not been on for ages hope your all well congrats to them who as there bfp good luck to the rest as for me my af has been weird lst af was very light to start with then went heavy then light normaly only hve af for 4 day but it lasted 7 days I went the doctors she done a swab smer test all has come back normal now it stoped this af wasn't due till tuesday but I started af sunday this is very light just not a clue whats going on could anyone shine a light to what it could be my normal af is normaly like light to start with then medium heavy then spotting to stop only thing that I have changed is I have started back the gym xx xx


----------



## psychochick

Happy holidays! I have been on vacation so haven't been able to log on at all. Good to see you're all doing well though!

Trying: hang in there, don't worry :flower: I also hear that symptoms come and go all the time. I'm definitely very hopeful for you. Can't wait for the blood results!

caz: I've never had that but I've also heard of this happening to a lot of girls here and seemed just like a weird AF. I don't think it means something is wrong, especially if your doc didn't find anything in the swab. I do know that if you have a fibroid or something, it could cause more bleeding than usual. I have two small fibroids but I'm not sure if it affects my period, seems like I've had these fibroids for a while now. Something like that, you'd need an ultrasound to find. I'd say if AF returns to normal later then it's probably just weird hormones this time around. But if it remains weird then time to ask for ultrasound.

Tesh and Hungry: happy holidays :flower:

AFM gearing up to O. Had a great vacation in Seattle with DH's brother and SIL who have two small kids. Had a great time with them but they also seemed super tired with 2 kids. Makes me rethink how many kids I want. I guess I'll focus on just getting one for now


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi caz! Lovely to hear from you! That is very strange out your AF. Perhaps the gym has changed it as your more active? Have you changed anything else you can think of? My AF went really light after my D and C but that was a clear reason for it. I think sometimes just the smallest of things can throw our cycles off. One month I had a two day period and don't know why. I'm sure you will settle down again soon :thumbup:

Psychochick I see that O is just around the corner for you :happydance: time is going fast! 
I feel better knowing that it is possible for symptoms to come and go but I can't help but worry due to our history. This eve my BBs are very tender but I'm happy haha. Crazy I know. Feel achey all over too like I'm coming down with something. Hope its pregnancy related and not a dreaded cold! 

Ladies how was your Christmas!? We had a fab time, very busy though! DH spoilt me rotten. I did the same with him too :haha:


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,

I know exactly what you're going through. All I can say is try not to let it overwhelm your thoughts. Try as best as you can to be positive. Do things to occupy your time. I think it really helps not to stress your body as well. I know these thoughts were always there for me as well. Some days stronger than others. But I tried to do things to make me happy so I wouldn't only focus on the negatives. It wasn't easy but it also helps time pass! 

Caz, sorry about weird AF. But I think we all get it once in a while. I think rigorous exercise can change it esp for since you just picked it up again. And even without exercise or consistent exercise, AF can be odd for a month. 

Psychochick, you sound like you really had a great Christmas! Take your time deciding how many kids you want haha more than likely after 1 you can think about it for a few months or years before you decide on the next. Unless you have multiples! Haha


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Hungry!
I am trying to keep as busy as I can. Some days are def way harder than others. I think it's hard at this stage as the pregnancy symptoms are not in full force. So you feel like your not pregnant. Obv o won't wish for them to come too soon as I know that feeling sick all day is going to be awful. I think once I'm back to work the time will pass much quicker! 

Haha psychochick you will have twins now you said that! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

thanks girls phoned my gp and she s ringing me monday going to see what she says I think she will send me for a ultrasound will let you girls no more Monday xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Good luck for Monday Caz! Hopefully you will get some answers! :flower: 
Definatley keep is all updated!


----------



## Tesh23

A very happy new year ladies!!!:flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Happy New Year!!!! :happydance:


----------



## psychochick

Happy new years!

Both DH and I have a sore throat -_-, hope it doesn't develop into anything worse. Already feeling out and haven't even O'ed. Keep warm everyone!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey psychochick 
Sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit under the weather. 
I felt out the month I got my BFP as you know, so you never know what may happen :thumbup: 
Your timing so far looks great this cycle! I will be stalking! You should get that temp rise v soon!


----------



## Tesh23

Trying it's so normal to worry so at least u know you are doing that right! And the worry doesn't end here, that worry stays from now until those lil babies are adults and then some! Worrying makes good mums out of us so well done!:thumbup: 

Can't believ you are 6 Weeks already! Time is going to fly by! Can't wait for your scan- please post pics! And please let us know what happens with your hcg count! Have u had any symtoms other than tender boobs or slight crampy af feeling? 

Psychochic your chart looks great!!! And seriously wow for that bd schedule!!:happydance: That is serious committment way to go girl! Keeping everythin crossed that u caught a nice healthy eggy!! Great temp rise today as well.

Goodluck caz! Keep us updated! 

My good friend will be 37Weeks next week and Baby hasn't turned yet-doc has told her if Baby still hasn't turned by Wednesday she will have to go in for a c section on Friday! Makes me nervous about my own delivery-really hoping I get to have a normal vaginal delivery!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh
Your right. I think this worrying will continue forever :haha: even when they are adults! 
Time does seem to be be going a bit quicker now. 6 weeks seems like way more than 5, it's so strange. Can't believe you are 19 already! It's crazy how quick it's gone! 
My scan isn't for two weeks yet and my next blood draw is this Thursday. So it's still a while until I know what's going on. But I will update you all :thumbup: 
Symptom wise not a lot going on, which worries me as this is the week last time that everything went wrong. I still have tender BBs but they havnt got any worse really, maybe a bit heavier. No AF cramps for a couple of weeks now, but had a couple in the night last night. Had headache really bad for the last two days. I'm so ravenous all the time, like I eat and my stomach feels empty. No MS yet though which concerns me. I feel slightly quesy in the night sometimes and late at night before bed and that's all. But this morning I felt queasy as really needed to eat. I have eaten breakfast and I do feel ok now but still feel starving. 
This this all sound normal to you!? I can't help but think I should feel worse than this by now, especially since I got quite an early BFP. 
I'm sure I will regret saying all this in a few days when my head is down the loo! Hehe


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I think I spoke to soon. I am now getting slight nausea and it can't because I'm hungry as I only ate 1.5 hours ago! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls still bleeding light its very odd going getting a hpt test carnt wait for doctor ring tomorrow x x x


----------



## Tesh23

Goodluck caz! 

Trying all I have to say is welcome to the beginning of morning sickness! They say- though it's not proven- that morning sickness tends to be worse When expecting a girl and present but not as bad with a boy but each pregnancy is different! I had morning sickness that lasted just beyond first tri but it sort of leveled off you know? But I felt nauseous most of the day esp if I didn't eat. Even though I had no appetite I would eat to try and get rid of the nausea if that makes sense! So u seem perfect with regard to symptoms! As the hcg builds symptoms should get worse but there are women on the first and second tri boards who say they still don't feel pregnant at all as they have had little to no symptoms. So just know that what u are describing is the majority of ladies in the first tri! Soon you will be asking why oh why did I wish I had symptoms hehe :haha: 

Before u know it it will be scan day for u! And before u know it you will be asking where the Heck did first tri go! 

I can't believe 19 Weeks either. I swear this Baby is practising for the olympics in there! Lol he loves to do a happy dance esp a short while after I've eaten! Other than the belly he sort of reminds me I'm still pregnant! I'm actually feeling pretty great and almost back to my old self! Also have started eating more healthy and have started exercising and keeping myself fit now that I have more energy. When third tri rolls on I am sure I am gonna be complaining again lol!


----------



## psychochick

caz: I realy hope you get some answers, the super long bleed does sound worrisome. Let us know how it goes.

Trying: Congrats on having great symptoms! Like Tesh, I've also heard about the girl vs boy thing and it was true for my mom: really bad nausea with me, and absolutely nothing with her boy. But I've also known mothers who've had two boys and it was completely different between the two boys. But anyways, 6 weeks with morning sickness sounds exactly on schedule!

Tesh: it's great that you and the baby are both doing well. You're baking a little gymnast in there :) 

My temps are elevated but I'm pretty sure it's due to the cold, as well as O. i read online that temps are a bit elevated even if there's no fever because the body's fighting the infection. I am feeling slightly better today though so hopefully this will pass without affecting O :( I did take mucinex as my only medication as I heard it's safe and maybe even better for ewcm. But regardless, I don't completely trust the temps and will just see what it looks like after I get better from the cold  In the meantime, definitely been enjoying the BD.

Hope everyone had a good holiday. I had a great time and am not looking forward to returning to work tomorrow hahah. Over new years my mom did the whole "hurry up and have a baby soon!" thing. It's the first time she's said it since we started trying so I knew she exercised great patience already but still, kinda sucky after the chemical (which she doesn't know about). I think it's mainly just having my mom with the attitude of, this is taking a while, doesn't put my mind to ease.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls doctor dosent seem worried because its regular me af and she said I am not bleeding in between cycles she is going to do a harmonal test tho because I am trying to get pregnant will keep you all informed and bleeding stop till I started cleaning up and it started again weird I am going to get a hpt today x x x


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh- I am definitely there now with the MS! Felt awful all of yesterday evening and this morning in the shower I felt like I was on a boat! Haven't been too bad this afternoon. As soon as I began to feel quesy I ate a cracker which seemed to help. I seem to feel fine after food, but after an hour or so it creeps back in! Im enjoy the part where the nausea goes away for a while :thumbup: I am now wondering why i was hoping for this :haha: I know that this is just the start of MS too which is scary! I have heard about the boy vs girl thing. It was true in my sisters case but my friend had no MS with her girl but loads with her boy. I guess it depends on the pregnancy. 
I know what you mean about the eating. I am constantly eating so I don't feel sick. All the weight I lost will be back on by the end of the first tri! haha
Time seems to be whizzing already, hoping it continues too even when I do feel rough and sick.
I bet that its the most amazing feeling geeing your little man moving around in your tummy! Reassuring too and that reminder that you are growing a little life. The second tri is def the best my friend said. She hated the first and the third. Its great to hear that you are now feeling much more energetic and can do much more. I bet you have that lovely pregnancy glow now :) 

Psychochick- Thank you :) Although the sickness is awful it is reassuring as it reminds me that I'm pregnant and my doctor says nausea normally means high hormone levels. It likes like you have def ovulated! :happydance: So the TWW begins! :) Cant wait for updates!

Caz- Glad doctor thinks all is well. But its great that they are checking your hormones too! :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies who have had MS Did yours come and go? Had none last night and been okay his morning so far only bit sick as hungry so went away soon as I ate. Feeling a bit concerned :wacko:


----------



## Tesh23

Hey trying it's completely normal for it to come and go! 

You will see that as soon as u notice u are feeling better it strikes again hehe.

The thing with first tri is our hormone levels are going out of whack to how our bodies normally function so symptoms come and go. I think once u get your bloods done and see the hcg Numbers you will feet loads better :hugs: 

If u don't mind me asking, when did u come to learn about your losses and when did the pregnancies terminate?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh. In an odd way I hope it does. Today I literally do not feel pregnant what so ever. Unfortunately I won't know about my levels until this time next week. I'm just worried that things are going wrong as it was this week last time that the little symptoms I had stopped. 

First loss I started spotting at 5 weeks and then full flow 2 days later, was just like a heavy AF. Second loss I started spotting about 7 weeks and the MC was diagnosed at 8.5 weeks. Makes me worry that my body can't grow a baby as they seem to die so early on. Don't know what to think today.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: You're so close to 7 weeks now, just a few more days. Just focus on positive thinking and relaxing, that's the best thing you can do. And maybe eat healthy and get plenty of rest. You're getting bloods in two days right?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey psychochick!
Thankfully yes. Be great to get past that point I must say. Feel v tired this eve had a nap soon as I got in from work so guess that's a good sign. 
Bloods are in two days and results hopefully by next Tuesday :thumbup: 
Trying my best to keep calm. I keep telling myself to enjoy the absence of nausea as it may come back with a vengeance. 

How are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## psychochick

My cold's getting better but my temps are also dropped some but I looked at my chart two months ago and the exact same thing happened so I think that's just the temp pattern from one of my ovaries. Haha I've been getting hella twinges though yesterday and today, it's so early that I don't think it has to do with TTC but I don't know what these twinges are about. Hopefully nothing bad. Not having high hopes this cycle mostly just to keep myself sane but feeling pretty positive about life overall. :) Hard to feel grumpy around this time of the year.


----------



## Trying4first1

Glad your feeling much better now :thumbup: Ohhh yes those are some strange temps. But if you have had that before then I def wouldn't worry. Also having a cold would prob shift temps a bit anyway. They will creep back up for sure! 
Where are you getting the twinges!? More uterus or ovary twinges!? I know it's hard not to notice these things but we just do when TTC. Amazing how in tune with our bodies we become &#128522; 
Def hard to feel grumpy right now. A new year brings a nice fresh start!


----------



## caz & bob

:Hi: girls been the hospital today with the hubby to Gert checked out with this bleeding the they took my blood pressure and it was a bit high then they took it again still same seen a doctor wasn't worried about my blood pressure he said the bleeding could be a number of things stress flying exercise and pregnancy he said he thinks it was a pregnancy that hasn't implanted and he said its all shreading it will clear up he said not to worrie told him I have to do a hormone test he said your to young for that and he said if this bleeding goes heavy go back and he said there is medication he can give me to stop it x x x


----------



## psychochick

caz: Is he saying the prolonged bleeding is from a chemical/MC? Also, can you tell him to do a hormone test because you're TTC? I think it's a fair request. He seems to think you're asking because you're concerned about your overall health, but even if wacky hormones don't affect your health, it would affect TTC. But hope the bleeding stops soon! I remember when I was on birth control pills many years back and my body didn't like that and spotted everyday for a month. I was miserable and stopped bcp forever after that.

Trying: the twinges are mostly on the left side but not quite where O twinges typically are. I think maybe it's the tube or uterus? Or maybe a cyst or something blegh. This was 3dpo and 4dpo so thinking it's not related to anything good. Temps are slowly creeping up hopefully, but in general not hopeful. How's the nausea and other symptoms today? One more day until bloods!


----------



## Trying4first1

caz & bob said:


> :Hi: girls been the hospital today with the hubby to Gert checked out with this bleeding the they took my blood pressure and it was a bit high then they took it again still same seen a doctor wasn't worried about my blood pressure he said the bleeding could be a number of things stress flying exercise and pregnancy he said he thinks it was a pregnancy that hasn't implanted and he said its all shreading it will clear up he said not to worrie told him I have to do a hormone test he said your to young for that and he said if this bleeding goes heavy go back and he said there is medication he can give me to stop it x x x

 Hi Caz 
Sounds like a long and tiring day for you :hugs: I have never heard of a chemical taking that long to pass. Did you take a HPT in the end?
Hormone tests are fine. Did you mean day 21? Maybe the doc just didn't get what you meant. Women ttc have them all of the time.
So sorry if this was a chemical. They are so frustrating.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> caz: Is he saying the prolonged bleeding is from a chemical/MC? Also, can you tell him to do a hormone test because you're TTC? I think it's a fair request. He seems to think you're asking because you're concerned about your overall health, but even if wacky hormones don't affect your health, it would affect TTC. But hope the bleeding stops soon! I remember when I was on birth control pills many years back and my body didn't like that and spotted everyday for a month. I was miserable and stopped bcp forever after that.
> 
> Trying: the twinges are mostly on the left side but not quite where O twinges typically are. I think maybe it's the tube or uterus? Or maybe a cyst or something blegh. This was 3dpo and 4dpo so thinking it's not related to anything good. Temps are slowly creeping up hopefully, but in general not hopeful. How's the nausea and other symptoms today? One more day until bloods!

Hi psychochick 
I think twinges this early are more related to ovulation. In a few days time things may mean much more :) good to see your temp has slightly risen. I have high hopes that it will rise again tomorrow too :thumbup: 
Nausea came this afternoon but was manageable. Just had to keep eating. Had it when I went to bed last night too. It seems to be very random and just shows up when it feels like it! BBs still the same. Feeling very tired but had no time to nap as so much to do. Having and earlier night instead &#128522;


----------



## caz & bob

he just said a pregncey what hasn't implanted if this bleeding is still her Monday I am phoning doctors my own doctor wants me to do a hormone test but on my next af the doctor at the hospital said could be stress or me going back the gym doing exercise just not a clue and I am not stressed x x x


----------



## Trying4first1

How frustrating Caz. Keeping fingers crossed for you that it has all stopped by the end of the weekend :hugs: 

Got my first bloods back today. Last week at 5+4 the HCG level was 7645 which is in range :happydance: had my second lot today. Booked in the see the doctor in Tuesday to get the next results and discuss. 
Today the nausea is making itself known. I feel sick all of the time. Only time I'm ok is when I'm eating :haha: I don't feel like I need to throw up just feel very sick and tummy is churning.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: congrats on the good numbers. And also congrats on the nausea ;) Things are looking good! :happydance:

caz: Ugh it's so confusing =\ Hope the spotting stops and cycle can start anew. Have you been temping? Just wondering what the temps show. If pregnancy, then temps should still be high, but if it's just a prolonged AF then temps will be low.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you physchochick :flower: 
Be good to see my GP next week and hopefully get the reassurance I need :thumbup: 
Had a lovely nap after work and DH cooked me a lovely dinner. I woke up without any nausea so the nap must have helped. I'm enjoying having a bit of time without it as I know it will soon be back. Was great to be able to fully enjoy dinner too &#128522;

I see a temp rise again psychochick!!!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Trying those are excellent Numbers!:thumbup: Really don't think u have much to worry about this pregnancy-looks like little one is thriving and continuing to do so!:happydance: 

Can't believe u will be 7 Weeks in a couple of days! Time is just flying! Can't believe I will be half way thru tomorrow either! 

Caz that's very strange. But def think u should do the hormone test just to see what's going on? But if it's just light bleeding I do hope it stops soon and is just a cause of wonky hormones and nothing more.

Psychochic I have said this last month and I am gonna say it again! Your chart is making me excited! Hehe :haha: Can't wait to see more temps! The twinges I would say are always a good sign but at the same time could equally mean some delayed o twinges. Keeping everythin crossed for u and a healthy sticky Bean!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Tesh! &#128512; I really do hope so. It does make me feel better knowing that the numbers are good! Also as horrible as the nausea is, it is comforting as it reminds me that little bean is in there &#128522;

I was thinking that earlier about being 7 weeks on Saturday. I can't believe it! This week has flown by. Also you being half way through is crazy!!! It only seems like yesterday that you got that beautiful BFP! &#128522; 
Have you been preparing for little mans arrival!? That time will soon be here!!! :happydance:


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, Congrats on the numbers!!!! And yay for nausea Hahaa it's reassurance  just another week and a half to your scan! Can't wait!

Tesh, time flies! You're almost halfway through. How are you doing? When's your next scan? Soon?

Caz, hope you manage to get some real answers as to what is going on. Sucks to be in limbo. 

Psychochick, how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks hungry. It is reassuring &#128522; The sofa had been my friend this weekend. I am so tired and have no energy to do anything. I managed a 25 min walk earlier as wanted to get out and get some fresh air. Nausea is on and off but have been managing it by snacking on ginger biscuits and drinking lots of ginger beer! 
Scan is now a week tomorrow. So nervous! Doctors first this Tuesday to get my next lot of results. Praying for good numbers


----------



## Tesh23

Trying the Ginger biscuits really helped me for a while!:thumbup: 

We have decided on a name and have been looking at nursery ideas! My friend had her Baby girl today it just amazes me how quickly time has gone. Can't believ it's only a week until your scan so exciting! Can't wait to see your little Bean! Do update about your next set of results :flower: 

Hungry I'm well how about u! How far along are u now? As I was saying to trying time is just flying by hey! My next scan is on 18 January- it's my anatomy scan- den have another one on 22 January it's just my monthly scan and check up. So two scans of the little man in one week I simply cannot wait! When are u going for your next scan? Have u done any Baby shopping as yet? The day we found out the gender my dh and I picked out the most Darling navy blue jumper and ankle cuff pants- can't wait to have that little Baby in them to snuggle hehe.

Psychochic oh my word your chart! When are u planning on testing?? Serious stalking going on here!


----------



## psychochick

Happy monday!

Tesh: ooo do you care to share the name you're chosen? Just curious. You guys are really on top of things. I have friends that are expecting next month and still haven't chosen a name for their baby girl! Haha

Trying: do post your results and scans :O Really excited to see great numbers.

Hungry: I'm 9-10DPO right now. My temps have been wonky all cycle but I'm glad they've gone up.

Also to answer Tesh's question, I did take a cheapie yesterday FMU and there's something but it looks like evap because it's thin and appeared only after the test dried like 30 minutes later. So I'm not gonna count that in. I have a few more FRERs this time so if temps still high on wednesday 12DPO I'll take one FMU! I dunno, I don't dare to hope that so soon I'll get a BFP but now that I've seen a second line I'm kind of crazier about POAS. ><


----------



## Tesh23

Happy Monday psychochic! 

We have chosen the name Keron Rai for him. We had Sonal Keira picked out for a little girl way before we even got married lol. Kinda bummed cos my friend who had her Baby today kinda stole my girl name naming her Baby sonali rhia- even sounds the same! Lol oh well if I do ever find out one day that I am expecting a girl I will prob be annoyed but for now I don't mind too much! I will still keep our little girl name hehe.

My dh has Nepalese heritage so we wanted to keep our names a mix between sanskrit and oriental! 

I am so stalking you! Can't wait for 12dpo! Your temps look amazing! I am crossing everythin for u that u get a sticky Bean this cycle! 2016 goodluck!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies. Well the results are in..... 
They have now gone up to just over 27000!!!! (At 6+5) :happydance: my GPis very happy and says it good progress. Although I thought it was meant to double every 72 hours at least? Anyway will have to trust what he says. He is also pleased that I have had no spotting. Furthest I have got ever without any :thumbup: something worth celebrating! 

Tesh how exciting that you are now choosing the nursery furniture! Eeek!!!! I can't wait to do that one day!!! Time needs to hurry up! Haha 
Love your name too for your baby boy! &#128522; Don't worry about your girl name being taken as even if it's similar it's not exactly the same :thumbup: 

Psychochick I am getting excited about this chart of yours!!!! Any signs you need to share!? I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Tesh23

Haha thanks trying! Wowee those Numbers are excellent! I am very confident this is your sticky Bean! 

I also have not had even a speck of spotting since falling pregnant which is a good sign. Always thought it may be normal to have even just a little but I guess not! 

You will be surprised how quickly time will go for you. In another 4 Weeks or so you will already be in second tri! Crazy hey? I don't think u have to worry about your symptoms being there or not anymore :thumbup: Can't wait for u to post your scan pics! 

Psychochic can't wait for your update tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## psychochick

Ohh Tesh I love that that you're mixing sanskrit and oriental. It's a very unique name, does it mean something significant as well? Haha yeah the name stealing seems to be a common thing. But no worries, I think your name looks so much prettier even if it sounds similar.

Trying: congrats on the great, great numbers. Are these numbers better than last time? I'm going to assume so and assume that this is a wonderful sign for a sticky bean!

Temp still high yes! But I'm still scared to test tmr. Symptom wise I don't feel anything in particular, although have been feeling kind of bloated and maybe some soreness in lower abdomen. I don't know if that's just from still recovering from the cold though. So no obvious symptoms.
I have been thinking about it though and I wonder if we've been hindering our fertility by swimming twice a week. Last cycle was the only cycle that I didn't swim my fertile week because the pool's heater broke. And if I get BFP this cycle too, that would also explain it because the pool's heater was only recently fixed. I wonder if the chlorine could've upset the pH at least temporarily. I really like swimming but I want to try not swimming fertile week and see if that helps if I don't get BFP this cycle.


----------



## Tesh23

Hehe thanks psychochic! Keron- I think it has a few meanings- in armenian it means torch. In hebrew it means castle or Rocky island. It is also a place in nepal. Somewhere else I saw it means little warrior prince. And rai in Japanese means trust, lighting or thunder.

I think the most important thing is we both agreed on both the first and second name and it is somethin we are comfortable saying. 

Interesting about the pool water! I have also wondered the same thing before about the chlorine? Wonder if that could really be a problem when ttc. Makes sense though that it could affect ph as the water from the pool definitely makes it's way up there when we swim! 

Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow! Your chart this cycle also looks different from your usual cycles except for the last bfp cycle. Super Baby dust your way!:dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Haha thanks trying! Wowee those Numbers are excellent! I am very confident this is your sticky Bean!
> 
> I also have not had even a speck of spotting since falling pregnant which is a good sign. Always thought it may be normal to have even just a little but I guess not!
> 
> You will be surprised how quickly time will go for you. In another 4 Weeks or so you will already be in second tri! Crazy hey? I don't think u have to worry about your symptoms being there or not anymore :thumbup: Can't wait for u to post your scan pics!
> 
> Psychochic can't wait for your update tomorrow! Yay!

Thanks Tesh! Will nausea is back with a vengeance. Been dry heaving over the toilet bowl this evening. Can't be sick which is actually horrible as I feel I need to. Off to bed in a bit as so tired and headache is back. 

I saw a journal online and it says HCG only doubles every 48 hours up to 1200miu then doubles every 3 days from 1200-6000miu then every 4 days when it's 6000miu plus. So mine is bang on! :thumbup:

A little spotting is def normal. I'm glad I havnt had any as of yet though as I will go into panic mode if I do. 

Time is flying! 7.5 weeks already!! Scan is in just 6 more sleeps now. Hope between now and then goes fast! Will keep you all updated for sure


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Thanks hungry. It is reassuring &#128522; The sofa had been my friend this weekend. I am so tired and have no energy to do anything. I managed a 25 min walk earlier as wanted to get out and get some fresh air. Nausea is on and off but have been managing it by snacking on ginger biscuits and drinking lots of ginger beer!
> Scan is now a week tomorrow. So nervous! Doctors first this Tuesday to get my next lot of results. Praying for good numbers

Nausea is a good sign! I just snacked a lot in between meals and craved only noodles. That's all I could stomach for the first 3 months. Cookies, noodles and fruits. Didn't feel like fish and meats in general haha. Time is creeping up fast! Just 6 more days and you get to see your little bean! I'm so happy for you that things are progressing so well and your Hcg levels are good. 



Tesh23 said:


> Trying the Ginger biscuits really helped me for a while!:thumbup:
> 
> We have decided on a name and have been looking at nursery ideas! My friend had her Baby girl today it just amazes me how quickly time has gone. Can't believ it's only a week until your scan so exciting! Can't wait to see your little Bean! Do update about your next set of results :flower:
> 
> Hungry I'm well how about u! How far along are u now? As I was saying to trying time is just flying by hey! My next scan is on 18 January- it's my anatomy scan- den have another one on 22 January it's just my monthly scan and check up. So two scans of the little man in one week I simply cannot wait! When are u going for your next scan? Have u done any Baby shopping as yet? The day we found out the gender my dh and I picked out the most Darling navy blue jumper and ankle cuff pants- can't wait to have that little Baby in them to snuggle hehe.
> 
> Psychochic oh my word your chart! When are u planning on testing?? Serious stalking going on here!

Tesh, im good. Im 23 weeks plus. And I'm finally hating going out as I can't fit into any of my clothes! Haha I spend a good half an hour staring at the clothes going, nothing fits!!! Nothing looks good on. Haha I look fat and not pregnant! It's become so much more obvious that I have a belly in the last 2 weeks... But still could be just pudgy haha going for a doctor's appointment tomorrow. Hope everything is ok! I've shopped a little on and off but nothing out of hand. There's always lots to buy so we are focusing on the necessities first. Just another 10 days to your scan!! And you've chosen your name already! You guys are way prepared!!


----------



## Tesh23

Haha OMW hungry I could have written your post about the not fitting into clothes thing! I am still managing to fit into most of my stuff but I have put on 8lbs so far! Have started exercising everyday and trying to eat as healthy as possible with a few cheats here and there hehe. But with the extra weight I am still much in the normal zone for bmi just hoping I am lucky and lose it quickly after he is born. This is the heaviest I have weighed in my life but it's all for a good cause so I am taking it with a pinch of salt! 

Ooh do update about how your scan went today! Hope u get some pics! My scan is on Monday so just 4 more days to go! It's the anatomy scan so hoping everything goes well and there are no problems.

Have started to see my belly move where he kicks yesterday- dh got to see and have a feel too! It's amazing how quickly they grow in there. This one I swear is practising for the olympics- I feel him throughout the day everyday, and have even worked out his sleeping and awake patterns! It's crazy lol.

Soon u will be in third tri! Can u believe it?! It still doesn't feel real sometimes- until u get kicked in the bladder lol then it's real again :haha: 

Other than his name we haven't done much hey, other than browse around for what we want to get and what we need to get- but def focusing on the necessities first. Would hate to go overboard and find we don't end up using half the things! My dh is a bmw fanatic so he has already called dibs on the car seat lol. We don't really use public transport over here so our car literally takes us everywhere. So far we have decided a breast pump, bottles, steriliser etc, basinet or co sleeper, bath tub, clothes, bedding and nursery furniture, and organic skin care products are necessary. And diapers! Lol have also found a good organic Baby formula just in case we encounter any problems with breastfeeding.

Other than that I feel like I haven't done anythin to prepare! We are also supposed to be moving into our new apartment end of February so I am at the Mercy of the building contractors with regard to setting up home and nursery for now. Will u be having a Baby shower? 

Wow sorry for super long post!:dohh:


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh,

I think I'm still in the healthy range of BMI as well. I started off being on the borderline between normal and underweight Hahaa. I've put on almost 12lbs. I can still wear some of my normal clothes but have invested in some loose baggy dresses especially. Just hate having something pressing against my stomach these days. So elastic bands are my best buds! I do definitely have a belly. I wore a loose t shirt today and you could see my belly pushing out against it! Can't hide it anymore..... Don't want to waste too much money on specific maternity clothes as I like to be able to wear my clothes again. So been finding tops and dresses that should last even after pregnancy. This is also my heaviest! Even at my fattest days I was not this heavy!!! 

I always worry about the scans. Still do!! So the wait is the worst. Till it's over with a good scan, I feel a sense of relief. 

You're so lucky in that you can see your belly move and feel kicks every day! I think because I have an anterior placenta there are still days I don't feel her. And I don't see my belly move yet. I think she's an energizer bunny on some days and a lazy pig on others. Haha like today i felt her throughout on and off but there are still days I feel nothing. Which gets me all worried. 

I haven't looked at skincare products yet hahaaa I think I'm going to end up looking at things last minute. I'm also into organic stuff so I'm quite lucky in what I use. Are you going to be using cloth diapers or disposables? 

good luck with the move! I hope there are no delays in it. You don't want to be moving too far into your third trimester when it becomes difficult to even move around. I'm already getting crazy lower back / hip aches that's making it very difficult to bend down to pick up my puppy and to get out of bed :-(


----------



## psychochick

OMG. I just took this with FMU this morning 12DPO. Please tell me this line is too dark to be a fluke/evap. It showed within 3 minutes. I'm so sad that temp wasn't too good this morning so I thought I didn't want to waste a FRER so I tossed the pee before I could use the FRER. 



Omg omg omg omg omg.


----------



## psychochick

Another one


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick that is a BFP!!!!!! :happydance: 
Congratulations!!!! I had a feeling this was your month!. A great line too! My first one was like that it's def a BFP!!!!

FRER pics tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you hungry! As horrid as the nausea is it is a good thing. I also can't stomach meats. I only want toast, sausages and ginger biscuits. Nothing seems appealing at all. Had an awful day today with it. Felt so ill. Worried though as got home and was aching and couldn't stop shivering. Worried I have the flu &#128532; I have taken paracetamol and an on bed rest as need to keep temp down. I never ever get ill. So worried about my bean :cry:


----------



## psychochick

:wohoo: Thanks Trying, still in shock. I know all you girls are in different time zones and I'm just like o man c'mon everyone log on and tell me I'm not crazy. :haha:

Ok i'm definitely POAS tomorrow morning and every morning until AF is missed, and then go and see if I can get bloods. Maybe this weekend as AF is supposed to show Fri/Sat.

Trying, I tell you not to worry about symptoms and just relax and hope the bean sticks, but I'm probably gonna be even worse because I'm a natural worrywart :wacko: Now I'm like making sure breasts are still sore and abdomen still twingy and praying that this one won't leave me too.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hahaha that's true. I am ahead of you but just logged on late this eve. Tesh is further ahead but it's prob about 10pm there now?? Haha

You are def not crazy. BFP for sure!!!!!!! I'm sure I will be ok as long as I keep this temp down. 
Don't worry too much about symptoms yet. Mine didn't properly start until just over 6 weeks only just now has the real fatigue kicked in.enjoy the time feeling normal as when they come you feel awful haha. This is a sticky beanie for you I just know it! Your line was fab!!


----------



## psychochick

Oh no Trying, I didn't see your previous post about your temps. Is it high right now? I think our immune system is worse with pregnancy and that's why you're more likely to get sick now versus ever before. But I really hope your temps stay down and you get better. It's definitely a tricky season for sicknesses.


----------



## Trying4first1

Temps have gone down now luckily as have taken paracetamol. It's safe to take in pregnancy and actually taking it has far less risk then remaining with a high temp. Weird as felt so cold all day, got home and was like BAM! 

Your immune system lowers in pregnancy. I never get ill so this is unusual for me. Soon as I'm better I'm going to get the flu jab. I didn't realise I could of had it a while ago but I just assumed they arranged it at first midwife appointment.


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! Can't wait to see your FRER tomorrow  

Trying, immunity is definitely a lot lower when pregnant. I'm hit by the flu too. So far I've been downing lots of water. Way more than usual and trying to keep it from getting worse. Drinking honey lemon water to keep my throat from getting worse. I really was hoping not to fall sick but I must have caught the bug somehow when I'm out and about. Rest more too!!


----------



## Tesh23

OMG bfp bfp bfp!!! 

I am so freakin happy!! Woo hoo!! I knew this would be your month!! Post the frer pics girl!:happydance: 

Do u remember talking about year of the monkey? I knew 2016 would be your time! Can't wait for the frer pics now! Post post post!


----------



## Tesh23

Trying good that u took the paracetamol:thumbup: Def better to have had it than risk a temperature. I am sure your little Bean is fine and snug as a bug in there.

Ladies speaking of time zones.. Did u realise we are all on four different continents? Lol.

Hungry in Asia- she is ahead of time of all of us 

Myself in africa- only ahead of trying and psychochic.

Trying in uk/europe- only ahead of psychochic.

Psychochic in America- 10hours behind me and 8 hours behind trying.

Do u also realise we all would have fallen pregnant in this exact order too?! Freaky isn't it?! 

Psychochic I am keeping everythin crossed this is a sticky Bean for u! Praying and praying! But that test is def the real deal and I am pretty sure u will get a great line on a frer even with no hold as frer's are way more sensitive than the Internet cheapies! 

Hungry I will reply to your post soon! It's 4:30am here at the moment I have been suffering with pregnancy insomnia for about a week now and just can't seem to sleep but am gonna force myself to now lol.

Check in later today ladies!


----------



## HungryM3

Gosh. That's a sick breakdown of things and how it coincides with our bfp! I didn't even realize that!!!

Tesh, I had really bad insomnia as well. It's only been in the last 3 weeks or so that I managed to sleep better. But I still have to wake up to use the toilet at least once. And I don't sleep in and am up by 7am every morning. Some days I'm lucky and I fall back asleep after breakfast. But funnily, I was not feeling tired with that kind of sleep pattern. 

Went for the doctor's appointment today and everything went well. Baby girl was doing yoga in my belly! She weighs about 600g now which according to the doc it is all good. Next appointment in another month's time. 

Psychochick, can't wait to see your FRER!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hungry so sorry you have also been hit by the flu. I think flu is awful anyway but having it during pregnancy. Eughhhh terrible! Sounds like you are doing all the right things. I think all we can do is rest, keep hydrated and keep temp down. I'm off work now until Monday so I can focus on chilling out and getting myself on form again. Yayyyy for your little gymnast in your belly! Glad all is well! 

Tesh I'm sure little bean is not phased at all haha. Prob wondering that all this fuss is about! 
Weird what you say about the time zone thing. Didn't think about the fact that we fell pregnant in order!!! Haha. That is so freaky! 

Awaiting FRER pics from psychochick!!!!!! :happydance: can't wait to see the line on one of those bad boys !! I'm still obsessed with pee sticks even now! :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

Hungry glad u are over the insomnia! I am lucky I don't have to get up for work at the moment so I am able to catch up on my sleep. Feeling really great for the last two or three Weeks in this pregnancy almost forget I'm pregnant! 

Oh that's so cute your little yoga baba! Wow 600g! Now u don't have to feel too bad about the 12lbs as a lot is Baby plus water retention plus placenta and amniotic fluid plus growing uterus! 

Psychochic I am dying here for some pics! Highest temp so far this cycle today woo hoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

This is a pic of my friends little girl who was born on Monday' isn't she adorable? 

When I see these pics I can't wait for time to go by so I can see my own little one. I am sure you all feel the same! At times I wish time would hurry up and other times I want to enjoy this pregnancy as much as I can before he is here :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## psychochick

Hi everyone! Thanks so much, so happy I can share these things with you guys. Attached FRER



Also took it on equate, and FRER digital which is the yes/no kind which doesn't say how many weeks. It of course says yes+!!!

I don't really know what to expect for 13DPO but I think the line is pretty good? I also took the same cheapie as yesterday and the line came up quickly but was about the same intensity as yesterday. I think I'm ok with that as long as it doesn't get lighter. I'll use FRER/equate to track progression cuz I trust them to be a little more consistent, that sounds about right, right? I'm so over the moon right now :cloud9:

How often did you guys POAS to track progression? Everyday or every two days?

Tesh: It's so awesome that we're on four different continents and conceived in order!!! Some sort of cosmic coincidence. I love it. And that's such a cute picture. Can't wait for that to be a pic of your baby boy!!

Hungry: oh no you have the flu too? I guess it is flu season. I had cold earlier in the cycle which I totally thought screwed our chances but apparently, I couldn't be more wrong. Our bodies are pretty strong and smart. Hope you get better soon and you can do yoga with your bump hahaha.

Trying: Yes rest up and keep that temp lowered. I actually have never heard of paracetamol before but realized it's what we call acetaminophen. I usually take ibuprofen to lower temp but I know that's actually not safe for pregnancy so gonna need to make a lot of changes now.

DH I think is still a little in shock. Yesterday when I showed him the first test one of his first responses was "wow maybe I should go buy lotto tickets" silly DH :haha: I guess he was feeling lucky. I am just happy that I haven't seen any spotting and temps are rising. But otherwise I actually feel the exact same as right before AF: backache, light cramps on and off, super gassy. If I hadn't taken a test, I would've assumed AF was coming. So glad I POASed. Guys I'm just so happy. :wohoo: I hope it sticks but honestly it doesn't even matter what happens later, I'm just happy being pregnant for now.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh that's such an adorable picture! &#128522; I am the same as you can't wait already. I just want a bump and to look preganant as this early you can't tell what so ever. Be nice to not feel sick too! 

Psychochick that is a great line!!!! :happydance: def use the frers the check progression as i found that the dye in the ICs was very hit and miss. Also every other day is better as your HCG doubles every 48 hours so it's easier to see :thumbup: but I did ICs in between. Haha 
I also felt the same as I do before AF. Weird isn't it. We look for all of these signs and actually nothing was different all along! :haha: 

I am resting up and looking after myself well. Temp has been ok since this morning so havnt taken paracetamol since. Ibuprofen is a big no in pregnancy. I used to take it all the time. 

Are you going to have an early scan!? When are you going to tell people!? My parents and family still don't know about us yet :wacko: 
I so want to tell my mum. It's so hard! Luckily only 4 weeks to go now &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

Trying: I was actually going to ask you girls when you told your family and friends. We're def not gonna tell friends until after first trimester. In fact, I want to wait until they ask just for kicks. I have told my best friend though and I'll probably tell one of my close friends who already has kids cuz I know she'd be excited for me and if something happens she'd also be supportive. But I'm also struggling with when I should tell my mom. She's actually been kind of stressed lately with remodeling and my dad being too busy with work, so I kind of want to cheer her up, but I don't want her to be disappointed if this doesn't work out. I will probably tell her on Sunday if lines progress and no spotting, because I think even if something happens, she's been through miscarriage before, i think she would understand and enjoy being involved.

Man I'm so jealous that you only have 4 weeks left until second tri! Time passes so fast! I am not sure about early scan yet. My hospital will definitely do one at 8 weeks, and I plan to set it up this weekend, but I will research around and see how much bloods/scans cost at different hospitals if I want to do something before 8 weeks. My biggest worry is actually that we're taking a vacation on week7/8 and I hope nothing will happen that requires medical attention. It'll be in Hawaii and I checked that my hospital has a branch there so hopefully it's ok.

Oh that reminds me: Tesh and Trying, yes remember how I was telling you guys about the year of the monkey? My mom kept hinting at me and saying monkey is a good year (because she's a monkey of course :haha:), and I do want a little monkey! I realized now that we're all having monkeys!


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: I was actually going to ask you girls when you told your family and friends. We're def not gonna tell friends until after first trimester. In fact, I want to wait until they ask just for kicks. I have told my best friend though and I'll probably tell one of my close friends who already has kids cuz I know she'd be excited for me and if something happens she'd also be supportive. But I'm also struggling with when I should tell my mom. She's actually been kind of stressed lately with remodeling and my dad being too busy with work, so I kind of want to cheer her up, but I don't want her to be disappointed if this doesn't work out. I will probably tell her on Sunday if lines progress and no spotting, because I think even if something happens, she's been through miscarriage before, i think she would understand and enjoy being involved.
> 
> Man I'm so jealous that you only have 4 weeks left until second tri! Time passes so fast! I am not sure about early scan yet. My hospital will definitely do one at 8 weeks, and I plan to set it up this weekend, but I will research around and see how much bloods/scans cost at different hospitals if I want to do something before 8 weeks. My biggest worry is actually that we're taking a vacation on week7/8 and I hope nothing will happen that requires medical attention. It'll be in Hawaii and I checked that my hospital has a branch there so hopefully it's ok.
> 
> Oh that reminds me: Tesh and Trying, yes remember how I was telling you guys about the year of the monkey? My mom kept hinting at me and saying monkey is a good year (because she's a monkey of course :haha:), and I do want a little monkey! I realized now that we're all having monkeys!

I have also told my best friend too as she was so supportive throughout my losses so know she would be if it ever happened again. I guess we just havnt told our family as they were so heartbroken last time, so I guess we are trying to protect them. Don't ever want to make those phone calls again. That is the only reason I would say. I want to be able to show them out ultrasound and be like this Is happening not it might happen because of our history. 
I think that you will know what you want to do after some thought. personally I think sharing the news is amazing! Especially with your parents &#128522; I just sometimes feel sad that I feel I can't do that anymore. 

Haha do you know what, time does seem to be flying! Except on the days where I feel really sick. Luckily it is normally manageable and I can ignore it but every few days I get an awful day where I find it hard to cope and I think how will I get through the rest of this tri! I think a scan at 8 weeks be fab! You can see quite a lot then! I looked at some images and you can see a detinate blob shape! Hawaii wow!!!! So jealous. That sounds amazing!! How long are you going for!? Good you know you have a hospital if needed. But you won't need it so don't worry :thumbup:  
I can't wait to see your next FRER! &#128522;

I remember you saying about year of the monkey! Amazing that we are all having little monkeys!!! 2016 is a great year for babies! Hehe


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic I am so so happy for u!!:hugs: 

That is in fact an excellent line for 13dpo! I tested like twice a day after getting my bfp lol and did see progression every day. But all the tests get to the point where they can only turn that dark hehe.

Best to schedule bloods now when u can to check Numbers. But I do not think u will be a high risk for pregnancy so I am sure everythin will be fine. Your symptoms seem right on for this gestation! Think about how crazy this is in a couple days u will be 1 month pregnant! And first tri goes by so quick as by the time we usually find out we are already 4 Weeks or so along! 

So exciting yay!!! We told both our parents at 4+1. We told rest of just our very close family at about 5 Weeks. Then did our facebook announcement at almost 11Weeks.

I think the thing is to do what u feel most comfortable with. We told parents and close family and told them to just keep it to themselves until we decided to tell everyone else. We figured that if somethin did happen all of them were close enough to us to understand and offer their support without us having to explain to strangers. Once we were more confident with the pregnancy we let the cat out the bag properly. 

Lol ladies we also fell pregnant in the next month after each others bfp's! Me a month after hungry and psychochic a month after trying! 

Ladies here is to all our 2016 babas! May they be healthy, happy and beautiful in every way!


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,

It is awful to have the flu esp when pregnant. You are so scared to take medication and so worried if it gets worse it could affect the baby. I just can't wait for the day when it miraculously vanishes and I wake up feeling well again! Rest is definitely even more important now. So I've been trying to do that but I don't feel tired! Haha so just laying in bed watching tv. glad you're feeling better today already and temps are back to normal. 

tesh, 

Are you taking a break from work? 

How much do the other stuff weigh? Do we even know that kind of information? Water, placenta... My doctor did say 600g is on track for how far along I am. 

You're right! We are about a month apart! We're both due in May but I'm early early May and you're late May. Trying in August and psychochick in sept! It's going to be a busy year for us  

Psychochick,

We actually told my parents almost as soon as we found out as my mom makes a lot of soups. So had to make sure there were no herbs in it going forward. So my family knew almost from the start. In laws I think found out along the way sometime during 8-12 weeks but don't talk about it to me. It's like they don't know :shrug:

As for friends only 2 of my friends know even until today. Both knew of my mcs so they've always known what's going on with me. I've met up with friends here and there but I guess I didn't look pregnant enough. They didn't ask so I didn't tell! For one I feel weird telling. And I just didn't want to make any announcements. A few of DHs friends know because as expected once one found out, he went ahead to announce it for us :dohh:

I've been doing yoga throughout the pregnancy! Hahaa except I've cut down the frequency significantly from 6 times a week to 2-3 times. But I walk about 2-3 times as well now. But I definitely feel a lot weaker and unbalanced during yoga! Not being able to engage the core is just weird!


----------



## Tesh23

Hey hungry, yep I have been off work since September last year! I am lucky in that I can work from home cos I'm a designer. Graduated last year with my marketing diploma so my grad ceremony will be mid April! I'll be about 32 Weeks by then yikes! But to answer your question I decided to take a break from work and just as I did in the next two Weeks I found out I was pregnant! Glad in a way as I don't think I would have managed first tri being at work. Dh has a really good job so we are lucky that financially I don't really have to work- well for now! I want to take this opportunity as it is very fortunate, to concentrate on Baby and once he is older I will decide if I want to return to work or carry on from home.

I think they say the placenta by the end of pregnancy weighs close to 2lbs or 1kg. Uterus I am not sure- amniotic fluid is also about 2lbs I think. Plus Baby- average is about 7-8lbs. Plus water retention I think that weight depends on the individual. I know my body loves to retain water so will be interesting to see!:haha: 

But I think 25-32lbs is what they say to aim for if u are a normal weight pre pregnancy. I am pretty sure I am sitting almost 9lbs up now so I think we are both on track for our gestation :thumbup: I think once we hit 30 Weeks they say you gain about half a pound a week! Cos Baby goes through incredible growth and weight gain during this time to fatten up before birth. 

I completely hear u about the not being able to use your core and feeling off balance! I manage to do about half an hour of walking about 4 times a week with some squats and light strength training just to keep toned. No stretch Marks yet thank god- that being said I hope nothing pops up later on when the bump really starts growing! Lol


----------



## psychochick

Tesh, Hungry, Trying: Thanks for your input. I think I will tell my parents this Sunday if things are progressing. The week after is actually my mom's birthday so I could also wait until then to tell her... but probably not necessary, I'm sure she'd rather know a week earlier.

Tesh: yea I'd definitely like bloods to at least know if things are progressing. I'll do some research with DH tonight on it and email my doc. Also about your friend that announced on your behalf, Also, I totally have a friend that would do that. In fact, when we started TTC, every time we hung out with that group of friends, that friend would ask me "are you pregnant yet?" and i'd be like shut up! So I already told him that I'm not going to tell him once we get pregnant. It's time for some tough love for tactless friends!!

Also jealous of you being able to work from home! Although I like my workplace, there are days where I'd rather just lounge around in my underwear and work on my couch. That'd be a great arrangement once the baby comes too. Also forgot to tell you before: little prince warrior is a great meaning for a boy name! Love it.

Hungry: Oh I'm actually curious, are herbs in soups not good for pregnancy? I actually imagine my mom and MIL talking about drinking more herby soup during pregnancy (which I really hate because it tastes bad). Also, even though I don't even have a bump yet, I had trouble doing yoga last night because I get tired now! Like my muscles are just really weak, I think due to pregnancy. :( And the yoga I do is just pretty casual 30 minute yogas, nothing special. So I can't imagine doing it later with a bump, gonna have to train for pregnancy.

Trying: My biggest worry is that we'll see a blighted ovum or something on the first US as I've heard that happening. But I will hope to see the actual embryo and hopefully heart beat?

Yeah Hawaii is great, have any of you girls been? We've been to Maui and Honolulu, this time going to the big island. Every island is lovely. There's volcanoes, reefs, beaches, restaurants, spas. You can never get bored there. I'd say Hawaii is top destination for travel to the US if you ever do that. And I'm in California which is already pretty popular but I'd say Hawaii is even better than California.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh- didn't think of that! How weird we got out BFPs a month after each other! This group was meant to be! All of positive vibes have helped! 

Hungry- I know exactly what you mean. I too want this thing to go away. Today I feel worse. I now had cold symptoms with a phlegmy cough and my eyes hurt whenever I move them. Today I am definatley not moving from this bed. In gunna to rest and watch TV. I know what you mean about the sleep, there is only so much you can have! Even in the first tri I'm finding that I can't sleep for hours on end.

Psychochick- so glad that you have decided to tell your mum this weekend! In your heart you know who to tell and who would be there for you. Last time we told our parents brothers sisters and grandparents. Also a couple of close friends. 

Try not to worry about a blighted ovum too much. My last MC was a suspected BO which was so disheartening so I am obviously so worried about it happening again. But I've just got to think of the odds of having one twice are probably very small. Having one in the first place probably isn't that likely and your more likely to have a normal pregnancy. Got to just think that the numbers are on your side &#128522;

Hawaii sounds absolutely perfect! Amazing place for a relaxing getaway. I would like to do Hawaii one day but that will be in years to come now once the kids have grown up haha! You live in California!!! So jealous! I hate England in the winter months as its so miserable looking. Today it's very cold and icey outside and very grey looking. Can't wait for the summer already! Love the summer &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Wow! Today I feel absolutely awful, things have gone up a notch. . It's like I've got to 8 weeks and BAM!! Felt so sick all day. Walked into my flat earlier and I smelt something, don't even know what and instantly I dry heaved and ran to the bathroom for another round of dry heaving. It's so horrible. I wish I could just be sick but I can't. My mum and sister were the same. 
Food just isn't appealing and I'm struggling to eat. 
It's all good signs but I'm so sick of feeling sick :haha: .


----------



## Tesh23

Haha trying u asked for it u got it! Just joking, I know what u mean about just wanting to be able to throw up but can't even though u know u will feel better if u actually do. The nausea and fatigue is terrible in first tri but before u know it it will hopefully be over. At least u know your little Bean is thriving and growing well! When is your scan again? Not much longer I think? 

I have been suffering from very mild sorta cramps these past couple days but it's more toward my his bones-guess this is round ligament pain and everything is stretchin to accommodate the growth spurt he is going to be having! Eek! I have got a neat little bump now can't imagine what it's gonna end up like! Really hoping I don't get stretch Marks. I never miss a day of applying my palmers coco butter cream everywhere or the palmers oil at night. My skin is super moisturised 24-7 so hoping if I do end up getting a few stretch Marks it won't be too bad. 

Trying can't believe it's been 8Weeks already! You've just got a month or so for first tri left! As for me now that I am feeling relatively normal, and have found out gender and can feel Baby second tri has become a bit boring lol. I'm sure I will regret saying that once I hit third tri and am ginormous! Lol.

Psychochic your temps are looking beautiful! Have u tested again to check progression? Also have u found out when u can have your bloods done? 

Yeah I feel lucky that I can work from home and not have any added responsibilites at the moment. It's allowed me to enjoy this pregnancy a little more. I am so so so jealous that u are going to hawaii! I have always wanted to go and hope I do get a chance to go in the future! It's great to go have a holiday now though and spend a little time with your dh before Baby comes along. Dh are planning on going for a Baby moon around valentines before I hit third tri and I am still feeling good. No idea where though we will prob keep it to somewhere in south africa though- maybe a game lodge or to the Cape winelands.

Ladies do any of you have any pets? We have a neutered 1 year old male persian chinchilla who is seriously like our child at the moment- seriously, he even acts like a Baby where he asks for attention and to be carried. He is a very well balanced cat, completely adorable and doesn't give us a problem for anythin really- he even loves having a bath and fusses when it's time to get out the tub. He stays indoors and is very attached to my dh and esp me- we've had him since he was 6Weeks old. I am wondering how he will react when little one comes along.. Dh will have to give him extra attention that he won't be able to get from me- I wonder if he will be jealous of the Baby. He isn't really a scratcher or a biter unless he is really really provoked, otherwise he would rather get away from anythin uncomfortable than get into a confrontation. Does anyone know how to prepare cats for the arrival of a newborn?


----------



## Tesh23

Here's a pic of our little beluga
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## psychochick

Tesh, that is a cute cat, although seems like she disapproves of the photographer :haha: When I first read chinchilla, I thought a rabbit. Then I thought damn, a rabbit that asks for attention? That's advanced. My friends have a cat who is actually a scratcher and biter especially to new people. I've never touched that cat in my many visits. But the cat also leaves the children alone as long as the children leave them alone. Their 3 year old had an encounter because she was trying to play with the cat the same way she plays with her grandparents dog, and obviously got a warning scratch. So she learned not to do that. But that cat just seems to want to be left alone more than anything else.

Trying: aww sorry you're so sick, but happy that it's a great sign of a thriving bean. Hopefully this is only a phase and you'll soon move onto the next batch of more pleasant symptoms. Although I'm not actually sure which pregnancy symptoms are actually pleasant. Knowing that your baby is doing well is the most pleasant of them all.
I myself am getting only slightly on the nausea train. Like I seem to be more sensitive to things than before. Like during swimming some water went down my throat which honestly happens all the time and I can cough while swimming no problem. But yesterday I gagged and had to stop and keep my food down while coughing up the water. It was disconcerting but I know it's not even close to actual nausea.
Yeah california is relatively sunny but this winter has actually been more rainy which honestly is a relief because there was a drought here for years now.

I have some progression pics:



I might give up on the blue dye cuz it dries funny. Is this considered a good progression for 13 to 15DPO? I honestly have no idea but I can see it's definitely progressing. I called around to planned parenthood and they only do urine tests and the regular 8 week scans too. I have no idea where I would get bloods done. But I'm kind of ok with it. I'll keep taking progressions every other day for the next two weeks and I feel like if there's a problem it'll show up there eventually. And then I'll be gone to Hawaii anyways so would just wait for a scan.

Other than that, cramps on and off continues but no spotting and also feeling quite horny! :blush: Maybe it's just the highs from feeling so happy about this.


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Haha trying u asked for it u got it! Just joking, I know what u mean about just wanting to be able to throw up but can't even though u know u will feel better if u actually do. The nausea and fatigue is terrible in first tri but before u know it it will hopefully be over. At least u know your little Bean is thriving and growing well! When is your scan again? Not much longer I think?
> 
> I have been suffering from very mild sorta cramps these past couple days but it's more toward my his bones-guess this is round ligament pain and everything is stretchin to accommodate the growth spurt he is going to be having! Eek! I have got a neat little bump now can't imagine what it's gonna end up like! Really hoping I don't get stretch Marks. I never miss a day of applying my palmers coco butter cream everywhere or the palmers oil at night. My skin is super moisturised 24-7 so hoping if I do end up getting a few stretch Marks it won't be too bad.
> 
> Trying can't believe it's been 8Weeks already! You've just got a month or so for first tri left! As for me now that I am feeling relatively normal, and have found out gender and can feel Baby second tri has become a bit boring lol. I'm sure I will regret saying that once I hit third tri and am ginormous! Lol.
> 
> Psychochic your temps are looking beautiful! Have u tested again to check progression? Also have u found out when u can have your bloods done?
> 
> Yeah I feel lucky that I can work from home and not have any added responsibilites at the moment. It's allowed me to enjoy this pregnancy a little more. I am so so so jealous that u are going to hawaii! I have always wanted to go and hope I do get a chance to go in the future! It's great to go have a holiday now though and spend a little time with your dh before Baby comes along. Dh are planning on going for a Baby moon around valentines before I hit third tri and I am still feeling good. No idea where though we will prob keep it to somewhere in south africa though- maybe a game lodge or to the Cape winelands.
> 
> Ladies do any of you have any pets? We have a neutered 1 year old male persian chinchilla who is seriously like our child at the moment- seriously, he even acts like a Baby where he asks for attention and to be carried. He is a very well balanced cat, completely adorable and doesn't give us a problem for anythin really- he even loves having a bath and fusses when it's time to get out the tub. He stays indoors and is very attached to my dh and esp me- we've had him since he was 6Weeks old. I am wondering how he will react when little one comes along.. Dh will have to give him extra attention that he won't be able to get from me- I wonder if he will be jealous of the Baby. He isn't really a scratcher or a biter unless he is really really provoked, otherwise he would rather get away from anythin uncomfortable than get into a confrontation. Does anyone know how to prepare cats for the arrival of a newborn?

Hahaha this is true! I did want to be preganant so bad &#128522; It is horrible but it is very reassuring so I won't complain too much. Luckily this eve I feel much better and managed to eat some dinner. Just hope o don't get sick in the night like last night. I end up waking up and eating the whole house. Haha! My scan is this Monday evening. Eeek! 

Sounds like you body is definatley making room for little one &#128522; Round ligament pain is very common and my friend said it came and went with her pregnancy. The second tri sounds like a dream. I can't wait to get there! &#128522; Speaking of which when is that!? Is it 13 or 14 weeks!? 8 weeks already does seem crazy! I just feel so greatful for each day &#128522;

The palmers coco butter cream is meant to be awesome! I have some bio oil which does the same thing, which I plan on using once I reach 12 weeks. I think you will be if you moisturise loads and keep on top of it &#128522; Have you started pelvic floors!? I read that your meant to start from conception!? I havnt Done any yet :wacko: 

Your cat looks super cute!!!!! Love the fluffiness! I don't have any pets so am unsure of how to prepare them. I guess it's a case of still giving them plenty of attention so they don't get jealous but still giving them the boundaries that they are used too. My friend just made sure that he dogs knew boundaries and that they came o see the baby when invited etc. But I guess it's easier with dogs!? It's hard to know what to do. 

How much weight did you put on in your first tri if you don't mind me asking!? I'm worried I've put on loads already. I have a 4 week and 8 week belly shot and you can def see the difference already &#128528; Obv it's not baby it's just general fat


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Tesh, that is a cute cat, although seems like she disapproves of the photographer :haha: When I first read chinchilla, I thought a rabbit. Then I thought damn, a rabbit that asks for attention? That's advanced. My friends have a cat who is actually a scratcher and biter especially to new people. I've never touched that cat in my many visits. But the cat also leaves the children alone as long as the children leave them alone. Their 3 year old had an encounter because she was trying to play with the cat the same way she plays with her grandparents dog, and obviously got a warning scratch. So she learned not to do that. But that cat just seems to want to be left alone more than anything else.
> 
> Trying: aww sorry you're so sick, but happy that it's a great sign of a thriving bean. Hopefully this is only a phase and you'll soon move onto the next batch of more pleasant symptoms. Although I'm not actually sure which pregnancy symptoms are actually pleasant. Knowing that your baby is doing well is the most pleasant of them all.
> I myself am getting only slightly on the nausea train. Like I seem to be more sensitive to things than before. Like during swimming some water went down my throat which honestly happens all the time and I can cough while swimming no problem. But yesterday I gagged and had to stop and keep my food down while coughing up the water. It was disconcerting but I know it's not even close to actual nausea.
> Yeah california is relatively sunny but this winter has actually been more rainy which honestly is a relief because there was a drought here for years now.
> 
> I have some progression pics:
> View attachment 923106
> 
> View attachment 923108
> 
> 
> I might give up on the blue dye cuz it dries funny. Is this considered a good progression for 13 to 15DPO? I honestly have no idea but I can see it's definitely progressing. I called around to planned parenthood and they only do urine tests and the regular 8 week scans too. I have no idea where I would get bloods done. But I'm kind of ok with it. I'll keep taking progressions every other day for the next two weeks and I feel like if there's a problem it'll show up there eventually. And then I'll be gone to Hawaii anyways so would just wait for a scan.
> 
> Other than that, cramps on and off continues but no spotting and also feeling quite horny! :blush: Maybe it's just the highs from feeling so happy about this.

Thanks psychochick. Hopefully it will disappear by the end of this trimester. It does seem to come and go. Like this evening I don't feel too bad and I may have a day or two where I feel ok, then it hits me again. It's so strange! So I don't worry anymore if it disappears for a few hours, I enjoy and make the most of it &#128522; I'm not sure my symptoms are pleasant but knowing baby is doing doing well is great probably along with feeling them move inside. I can't wait for that part. Can't imagine what it's going to feel like &#128522; 

Ohhh no swimming pool water is awful at the best of times. I can't stand it. Don't know about you but I find it makes my throat very sore if I swallow any. Hopefully you have another couple of weeks before the nausea sets in. I think mine started at 6+1 but I felt very slightly Sicky in my 5th week at bed time. Really hoping your body gives you some time as when it comes you wish it would leave you alone :haha: 

We have had a lot of rain here too this winter. Don't know if you saw the floods on the TV!? Pretty bad &#128533;

Your progression lines look amazing!!!!! :happydance: this is your bean!!! Can't wait to see the next one! 
If you can't get blood work I wouldnt worry too much as your lines are fab! :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Am I too late to join? I've become so negative about ever getting pregnant again! Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

wantingagirl said:


> Am I too late to join? I've become so negative about ever getting pregnant again! Xx

Definatley not. Welcome! :flower: This thread has been amazing and has helped us all on our journey. We have all been there and felt that negativity so understand the feeling well :hugs:


----------



## psychochick

Welcome wantingagirl. This is definitely a very positive thread especially now, I hope you don't mind that several of us here have fallen pregnant since it started, I got my BFP only a few days ago. I've gotten so much support from the ladies here and we're still continuing to support each other. Hopefully the trend of positive attitudes and BFPs will continue to the others.

Trying: I totally hadn't seen floods on TV but it does look bad. Are you affected by that at all? I have to say that as I would expect, people in the UK appear much more dignified and positive in flood photos than people from other countries hahah, definitely in a good way.

So I told my parents today (didn't think anything would change between today and tomorrow anyways) and they were ecstatic. Interestingly though, even though they are typically very non-traditional, they apparently are very traditional when it comes to pregnancy. They were telling me not to move around too much, never to put pressure on my hips. My mom even told me not to wear high heels because she knew a lady that had miscarriages easily and wasn't even allowed to tip toe to like reach a high shelf because that could cause miscarriage. I think it's silly but I nodded along


----------



## Tesh23

Welcome wantingagirl def not too late- sending lots of positive vibes your way! 

Psychochic those are excellent progression on those frer's! The prob with a lot of brands of blue dye is that the dye may only ever get to one intensity of darkness on the test line. I would trust the frer's. Also u can try a clear blue digital while u have time to kill! It's great that u are going away on vacation so that time will go by quicker:thumbup: 

Aw glad u told your parents I find that parents are always supportive in the best and worst times and it's nice to be able to share with those who are close to you. Isn't it just hilarious how they make a fuss and start with the old pregnancy myths? Same here I just nod and smile lol.

And don't worry 8 Weeks will be here before u know it! 

Trying my scan is also on Monday! But at 10am. Hoping we get to share some scan pics! Hope u start to feel better soon. Sometimes the Ms does come and go though you may feel great for a few hours then all of a sudden completely miserable so don't stress if u do feel better for a little while.

Technically second tri begins at 13+3 but some ladies cross over at 12 Weeks and some at 13. I went over at 13 just cos it felt more accurate. 

I do lots of stretchin including pelvic floor exercises when I do remember! Lol. I also try to walk 20-30 mins 3-4 times a week. Just to keep fit and I do mild strength training just to keep my body toned as all the extra weight can begin to make u feel a bit saggy!:haha: But don't stress about starting pelvic floor stuff it's never too late to start them. Also I never put on weight in the first tri- I lost a kg or 2lbs. But by the time I was at the end of first tri I put it back. By 2Weeks in of second tri I had put on exactly 2lbs. 4 Weeks later I had put on another 5lbs! So a total of 7lbs by 18 Weeks. They will weigh me tomorrow or on Friday at my next appointment and I am pretty sure I have put on another 2-3 Pounds! And that's with eating right and exercise! I am about 54-55kg now or 120lbs! This is the heaviest I have ever been as my weight has never yo-yo'd and always stay within a 2lb range. So I am really feeling it. They say though that weight gain should be between 25-35lbs if u start of at normal bmi. So I guess for half way it's not too bad and well within range. I have attached a belly shot of 21Weeks! Eek! It's the first one I have taken.

Also I have noticed a lot of some of the weight is water retention as some mornings I get up and am much lighter and feel slimmer? Does that make sense? Like no bloated feeling! Also Baby is weighing close to a pound now so feeling a bit off balance at the moment lol.


----------



## Tesh23

Belly shot 21Weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Welcome wantingagirl. This is definitely a very positive thread especially now, I hope you don't mind that several of us here have fallen pregnant since it started, I got my BFP only a few days ago. I've gotten so much support from the ladies here and we're still continuing to support each other. Hopefully the trend of positive attitudes and BFPs will continue to the others.
> 
> Trying: I totally hadn't seen floods on TV but it does look bad. Are you affected by that at all? I have to say that as I would expect, people in the UK appear much more dignified and positive in flood photos than people from other countries hahah, definitely in a good way.
> 
> So I told my parents today (didn't think anything would change between today and tomorrow anyways) and they were ecstatic. Interestingly though, even though they are typically very non-traditional, they apparently are very traditional when it comes to pregnancy. They were telling me not to move around too much, never to put pressure on my hips. My mom even told me not to wear high heels because she knew a lady that had miscarriages easily and wasn't even allowed to tip toe to like reach a high shelf because that could cause miscarriage. I think it's silly but I nodded along

Hi psychochick 
We have not been affected at all. I live in the south so we are generally ok when it comes to the bad weather. Yeah I guess they have remained positive and are just working to do what they can to help rebuild their lives again. It is so sad as you know that this is going to continue happening. A 200 year old pub went crashing into the river and a really old bridge. It's so sad as we are loosing so much heritage. 

Awesome! Glad your parents were mega excited! Not that they wouldn't be haha but you know what I mean. It is so funny what people tell you. Sometimes you do just have to agree and let them think they are giving you useful hints. My colleague at work knows I'm expecting and she won't let me lift a thing! I just allow her to be helpful as I know she has my best interests at heart. So funny as people sometimes try to treat you like royalty haha. Not that I will be complaining &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Welcome wantingagirl def not too late- sending lots of positive vibes your way!
> 
> Psychochic those are excellent progression on those frer's! The prob with a lot of brands of blue dye is that the dye may only ever get to one intensity of darkness on the test line. I would trust the frer's. Also u can try a clear blue digital while u have time to kill! It's great that u are going away on vacation so that time will go by quicker:thumbup:
> 
> Aw glad u told your parents I find that parents are always supportive in the best and worst times and it's nice to be able to share with those who are close to you. Isn't it just hilarious how they make a fuss and start with the old pregnancy myths? Same here I just nod and smile lol.
> 
> And don't worry 8 Weeks will be here before u know it!
> 
> Trying my scan is also on Monday! But at 10am. Hoping we get to share some scan pics! Hope u start to feel better soon. Sometimes the Ms does come and go though you may feel great for a few hours then all of a sudden completely miserable so don't stress if u do feel better for a little while.
> 
> Technically second tri begins at 13+3 but some ladies cross over at 12 Weeks and some at 13. I went over at 13 just cos it felt more accurate.
> 
> I do lots of stretchin including pelvic floor exercises when I do remember! Lol. I also try to walk 20-30 mins 3-4 times a week. Just to keep fit and I do mild strength training just to keep my body toned as all the extra weight can begin to make u feel a bit saggy!:haha: But don't stress about starting pelvic floor stuff it's never too late to start them. Also I never put on weight in the first tri- I lost a kg or 2lbs. But by the time I was at the end of first tri I put it back. By 2Weeks in of second tri I had put on exactly 2lbs. 4 Weeks later I had put on another 5lbs! So a total of 7lbs by 18 Weeks. They will weigh me tomorrow or on Friday at my next appointment and I am pretty sure I have put on another 2-3 Pounds! And that's with eating right and exercise! I am about 54-55kg now or 120lbs! This is the heaviest I have ever been as my weight has never yo-yo'd and always stay within a 2lb range. So I am really feeling it. They say though that weight gain should be between 25-35lbs if u start of at normal bmi. So I guess for half way it's not too bad and well within range. I have attached a belly shot of 21Weeks! Eek! It's the first one I have taken.
> 
> Also I have noticed a lot of some of the weight is water retention as some mornings I get up and am much lighter and feel slimmer? Does that make sense? Like no bloated feeling! Also Baby is weighing close to a pound now so feeling a bit off balance at the moment lol.

Tesh that's amazing that we both have a scan on the same day! Hopefully I will have a little kidney bean shaped blob to share with you all tomorrow! :happydance: I'm feeling ok about it at the moment but in sure that the nerves will kick in tomorrow. I've made it this far already. So would love our journey to continue! 

Thank you for letting me know about the second tri. I think I will cross over at 13 weeks to make things much simpler &#128522; 

I like the sound of walking. I may have to start that up as I have stopped the gym since falling pregnant and I feel so unfit these days. Not to mention the weight gain. Your weight gain sounds very healthy! I've put on 3-4ibs already &#128533; I put on weight so easily. I need to get back into my healthy eating routine but im finding it hard with the nausea. love your belly shot!!!!! Your going to have a beautiful shaped bump! So exciting!!!! :happydance:
You have got an awesome body shape! I started at 58ibs I think. I will show some pics of my 4 week and 8 week belly shot. Obv it's not baby but you can see where I have put on weight in just those 4 weeks. It's shocking. This is why I was at a slimming club :haha: I take after my mother. I can't even smell a cake and I put on weight! 

I know what you mean. I think when you are feeling bloated your bump prob feels much bigger too. Like if you had a big pasta meal then you would have the bloating which would make you feel heavier. I always find that I look slimer in the morning.

When did you have your booking appointment where you are and also what did they discuss? Mine is not this Tuesday but next. Unsure of what to expect as never got to have one before. Slightly excited!


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh,

That's a really cute belly shot!!!! And you definitely look pregnant!!! I think when I was at your stage, I looked questionably pregnant / fat! We are on the same path to gaining weight. Hahaa like you I lost a kg during first Tri but gained it back and more the moment I hit second Tri. The appetite just came back and I was so happy to be able to eat that I think I went slightly overboard. But it's ok because I started out on the low end of a normal BMI. I'm also currently at 55-56kg weight at 24 weeks so we are really really close in terms of weight and weight gain pattern. My belly looks huge usually by mid day and end of the day I look like I'm 6-7 months pregnant. I think it's also because I'm trying to drink lots of water. 

Your cat is gorgeous. I have a puppy. Haha talk about coincidental but we were waiting for the puppy to arrive when we found out I was pregnant. So he is 6 months old while I'm 24 weeks pregnant (roughly 5 months). He's the sweetest boy but definitely I do worry that being a puppy, he may not know his boundaries when the baby comes. But I'll just deal with it then. He does have playful 'bad' habits like smacking my face with his paw and pouncing at me when excited haha. He's 'attacked' my belly while playing but I feel it's just cos he is 6 months! The flip side is he will be growing up with my baby so that would be interesting. He's not the jealous type. Totally ok with me ignoring him and playing with the other dogs, so I think we should be ok! If not we will take things as they come. I'm not giving him up either ways  so we have to make it work.


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick,

Congrats on sharing the news with your parents. 

There are some herbs to avoid when pregnant! Hahaa you might want to find out more. But at the moment I only know definitely no dang gui, avoid fern ker (also known as kudzu). In general I avoided all Chinese herbs in first Tri. Drank soup that was only with meat and vegetables. Stopped drinking ginseng. And if you are even more extreme, you have to avoid 'cooling' things like watermelon, barley, coconut...Etc. For me, I took cooling things in moderation. Also because of my history, I was more careful during first Tri. I avoided tea and coffee completely and only started drinking again in second Tri. I still ate watermelon but small quantities and not every day. I drank coconut as I had bad nausea and couldn't drink water so coconut was better than being dehydrated. Chinese believe you want to keep the womb warm. 

I continued yoga in first Tri but with modifications. I'm used to doing vinyasa type yoga classes Hahaa so it was tough. I can't do relaxing yoga type classes so I continued my power yoga. Stopped upside down classes. And cut frequency down from 6 to 2. In second Tri I picked up the intensity a bit by going 2-3 times. Going for 75 min classes when u could. But remember no core work in first Tri and avoid too much jumping. I've tried doing a bit of the core work when the teacher allows but I think after 20 weeks of minimal, it has been tough keeping up. Plus really you don't want to engage it too much (though there's always the other group that continue doing lots of core as long as you feel fine). Probably also with my history I'm being cautious. I also walk about 45 mins 3 times a week with my puppy plus I try to walk around after lunch when I'm out. I should add swimming as that's supposed to be really good but I hate jumping into cold water!


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,

How are you feeling? Are you better? 

I'm feeling so miserable!! Haha my sore throat developed into a dry cough with a blocked and runny nose. Can't sleep well at all. When I breathe through my mouth my throat gets dry and painful. Hahaa it's a vicious cycle but I hope this means I'm getting over the hump. It gets worse then gets better! 

One more sleep to your scan?

What's a booking appointment? 

I wouldn't be too focused on weight during pregnancy. Just make sure you eat enough and healthy for the bean. its all a balancing act hahaaa you know you will gain weight that you will have to lose. And even if I eat the same amount in sure the weight will come with time just cos the baby is growing. There's the fluids and placenta! I'm also at my heaviest like Tesh. It's shocking how big my middle section has grown! HhAa and how my clothes are no longer fitting and I have to change how I dress.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me doctors sent me for a blood pregnacey test witch came back neg and she is sending me for a ultrasound to look at my ovarys and womb and that on the plus side I have stopped spotting since Thursday :happydance: xx xx


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Tesh23 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome wantingagirl def not too late- sending lots of positive vibes your way!
> 
> Psychochic those are excellent progression on those frer's! The prob with a lot of brands of blue dye is that the dye may only ever get to one intensity of darkness on the test line. I would trust the frer's. Also u can try a clear blue digital while u have time to kill! It's great that u are going away on vacation so that time will go by quicker:thumbup:
> 
> Aw glad u told your parents I find that parents are always supportive in the best and worst times and it's nice to be able to share with those who are close to you. Isn't it just hilarious how they make a fuss and start with the old pregnancy myths? Same here I just nod and smile lol.
> 
> And don't worry 8 Weeks will be here before u know it!
> 
> Trying my scan is also on Monday! But at 10am. Hoping we get to share some scan pics! Hope u start to feel better soon. Sometimes the Ms does come and go though you may feel great for a few hours then all of a sudden completely miserable so don't stress if u do feel better for a little while.
> 
> Technically second tri begins at 13+3 but some ladies cross over at 12 Weeks and some at 13. I went over at 13 just cos it felt more accurate.
> 
> I do lots of stretchin including pelvic floor exercises when I do remember! Lol. I also try to walk 20-30 mins 3-4 times a week. Just to keep fit and I do mild strength training just to keep my body toned as all the extra weight can begin to make u feel a bit saggy!:haha: But don't stress about starting pelvic floor stuff it's never too late to start them. Also I never put on weight in the first tri- I lost a kg or 2lbs. But by the time I was at the end of first tri I put it back. By 2Weeks in of second tri I had put on exactly 2lbs. 4 Weeks later I had put on another 5lbs! So a total of 7lbs by 18 Weeks. They will weigh me tomorrow or on Friday at my next appointment and I am pretty sure I have put on another 2-3 Pounds! And that's with eating right and exercise! I am about 54-55kg now or 120lbs! This is the heaviest I have ever been as my weight has never yo-yo'd and always stay within a 2lb range. So I am really feeling it. They say though that weight gain should be between 25-35lbs if u start of at normal bmi. So I guess for half way it's not too bad and well within range. I have attached a belly shot of 21Weeks! Eek! It's the first one I have taken.
> 
> Also I have noticed a lot of some of the weight is water retention as some mornings I get up and am much lighter and feel slimmer? Does that make sense? Like no bloated feeling! Also Baby is weighing close to a pound now so feeling a bit off balance at the moment lol.
> 
> Tesh that's amazing that we both have a scan on the same day! Hopefully I will have a little kidney bean shaped blob to share with you all tomorrow! :happydance: I'm feeling ok about it at the moment but in sure that the nerves will kick in tomorrow. I've made it this far already. So would love our journey to continue!
> 
> Thank you for letting me know about the second tri. I think I will cross over at 13 weeks to make things much simpler &#128522;
> 
> I like the sound of walking. I may have to start that up as I have stopped the gym since falling pregnant and I feel so unfit these days. Not to mention the weight gain. Your weight gain sounds very healthy! I've put on 3-4ibs already &#128533; I put on weight so easily. I need to get back into my healthy eating routine but im finding it hard with the nausea. love your belly shot!!!!! Your going to have a beautiful shaped bump! So exciting!!!! :happydance:
> You have got an awesome body shape! I started at 58ibs I think. I will show some pics of my 4 week and 8 week belly shot. Obv it's not baby but you can see where I have put on weight in just those 4 weeks. It's shocking. This is why I was at a slimming club :haha: I take after my mother. I can't even smell a cake and I put on weight!
> 
> I know what you mean. I think when you are feeling bloated your bump prob feels much bigger too. Like if you had a big pasta meal then you would have the bloating which would make you feel heavier. I always find that I look slimer in the morning.
> 
> When did you have your booking appointment where you are and also what did they discuss? Mine is not this Tuesday but next. Unsure of what to expect as never got to have one before. Slightly excited!Click to expand...

Trying u have just made my day!:hugs: Hehe. thank u!! 

Walking I find To be great To just have an overall feeling of being a bit fitter. It's also great cardio and you will be surprised how many calories u burn too. I definitely reccommend it- To think about it when I was in London I think I used To literally walk everywhere as it was so convenient! 

I never used To put on weight easily until I hit second tri: But seriously I do not think I could have your discipline and determination when it comes To eating healthy and keeping fit so seriously hats off To u! Have u Heard of an app called my fitness pal? My sister has lost like 6lbs in 4 Weeks just from counting calories with it and she still eats healthy and nutritious. Without exercise! 

Hormones are a funny thing really- sometimes no matter how hard we try our bodies just want To store everything! :growlmad: But on the bright side of weight gain we are growing a Baby! So at least we get somethin for troubles hehe. Also I have Heard many women drop the Pounds quite quickly after giving birth esp if u breast feed. So hoping that's the case! Also 2-4 Pounds really isn't too bad for just over 8Weeks as long as u are eating fairly healthy I would say u are actually on track!:thumbup: 

What is a booking appointment? Maybe we call it somethin else here? Are u talking about the 12week or nuchal translucency scan? Most of us who can afford it go To private hospitals here and not the government ones so I think they offer scans as early as 5Weeks and then see u every 4 Weeks To monitor progress. Also that is if your pregnancy is not high risk. If pregnancy is high risk they give u even more appointments! Like today I went for my anatomy scan and they looked at Baby in detail and they said he is perfect and right on track with everything- happy about that! Then this Friday I have my routine 4 week check up.

Interestingly enough today the ultrasound tech pointed out my placenta and I asked where about is it and she said front- anterior! 

I find this so bizzarre as I have felt proper kicks from 16+4 and felt strong movement from 18 Weeks every day up til now. I have even seen my stomach move on the outside where he kicks or turns! I thought that an anterior placenta made it take time To feel movement? Also when Baby kicked and moved on the screen I felt the movement at the same time. He is wriggling around as I type this lol he has actually been quite active today. So bizzarre :shrug:

Also booked my pre-admission for labour and delivery with the hospital today and they are giving us a free 4d scan in March where we get To see baby's features and stuff pretty kewl! Next we are going To be booking our prenatal classes so trying To get on top of as many things as I can before we have To move and before my graduation! 

Have attached some pics of the little man!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tesh23

Little legs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tesh23

Foot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tesh23

Hungry thank u! 

So funny that we are on similar track with our weight hehe. And reassuring too! Baby is weighing in at 450g now which is like a pound! Interesting To see how much he weighs when I go in again on Friday! But I def hear u when it comes To that uncontrollable hunger- I can eat a whole meal and by the end of it feel like I didn't even eat a thing! Have never experienced hunger like this ever eek! 

Aw sweet man your puppy sounds adorable. I love animals cats and dogs and always wanted my kids To grow up around animals. They just become part of your family and home in such a special way it's hard To imagine life without them once they are with u. 

Also your exercise routine sounds fantastic!:thumbup: I think by the time u are ready To give birth your body will be well prepared and ready. Have u thought about what type of birth u want? I want To have a natural vaginal delivery but prob with pain relief as I am a wuss when it comes To pain lol. If I have To go for a c section god forbid, I have mentally prepared myself for that too- but only if there is an emergency.

Psychochic any news your side? Are u still checking your progression? Temps are still up and looking good!! 

Caz that is awesome news that the bleeding has finally stopped hooray!! And even better news that u have an ultrasound booked, better To get To the root of the problem so u can get back on track with ttc!


----------



## caz & bob

tesh love the baby pictures so cute x x x


----------



## psychochick

caz: glad that your spotting stopped. How long was the spotting period approximately? I hope the U/S gives you some answers or it'll tell you everything's fine and was just a odd cycle.

Tesh: it's always so enjoyable looking at your pics. I can totally see both legs and feet, but the ear I never would've known :haha: definitely not a medical professional here. Long legs though, feels like a tall baby!

And love the pic of your bump, have you guys been taking "progression pics" of the bump? DH suggested that and I was like uh well sure but nothing's gonna happen for a long time. But glad to see he's enthusiastic.

Hungry: thanks for the note about herbs. Works for me because I hate drinking herbal anything, so if my mom or MIL tells me to, I'll just say "a lady on the internet said I shouldn't :D" Also hope your flu gets better. Flu is seriously no joke, it's amazing that it's so prevalent that it even gets its own season but we still don't have very good ways of preventing it.

I'm also glad that everyone here keeps active during pregnancy. I personally feel like that's the right way to go even if my mom's telling me to get off my feet. I've also been doing light yoga with DH. We just follow videos on youtube. There are yoga classes I can take but usually at odd hours of the day. I'll probably do prenatal yoga later. One of my friends was like 7 months pregnant when she decided to do yoga. But she didn't want to pay extra for prenatal yoga so she just did the regular class and of course hurt her pelvis -_- So Hungry it's good that you're modifying the yoga poses, it's definitely a good call.

Trying: I feel like my weight situation is more like yours, and that's why I exercise a lot. I didn't used to, but as I got older my metabolism slowed and it's easier to put on weight. And I'm only 4+1 right now and I'm already hungry a lot! DH and I went out to get yogurt because I needed snacks but really didn't want unhealthy ones that could make me gain too much weight. Although perhaps I should stock up on the fat before MS hits later. :haha: And don't worry the cold water is always a shocker. When I enter the pool, I jump in and start swimming right away. Kind of like ripping off a bandaid. DH is much more of a wuss though and likes to complain about how cold it is hahaha.

Here are updated progression pics:



I am incredibly happy with my latest as the test line is darker than control. :happydance: I have about 3 more FRERs so I'll probably just use that up until 23 days and then I'll just wait for scan. Like you said Tesh, vacation will make the days pass faster. :)

I also found out that one of my close friends is 8 weeks pregnant! When she told me, I also told her that I'm 4 weeks and we were hugging and so excited. I actually had no idea she was trying because on the surface, she always acted like she didn't really care for kids.

On the other hand, one of my other close friends is planning on trying in 2 years and she said "I expect to get pregnant right away" and I was just like "nooooooooooooo............" but I wasn't sure yet whether I wanted to tell her about where I'm at now so I didn't give her too much info. I just said you only hear about the people that get it right away cuz the other people wouldn't tell you how long it took them because it's nothing special. Lots of people get it before 6 mo. and lots get it after 6 mo. or more. I think I'll talk to her again after I get along far enough because I'm worried she'll plan to start trying assuming that she'll get pregnant right away and that's not a good way to go.

Also, I gotta say so far pregnancy is just an extended and exaggerated TWW. My moodiness is definitely on the PMS scale. Last night I was at a wedding buffet and some guy cut in line and took 3 out of the 7 pieces of salmon on the tray and I was pissed! And I was yelling at him even though I don't think he heard me over the music. I do get hangry sometimes but I never yell at strangers so that was new. :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

psychochick said:



> caz: glad that your spotting stopped. How long was the spotting period approximately? I hope the U/S gives you some answers or it'll tell you everything's fine and was just a odd cycle.
> 
> Tesh: it's always so enjoyable looking at your pics. I can totally see both legs and feet, but the ear I never would've known :haha: definitely not a medical professional here. Long legs though, feels like a tall baby!
> 
> And love the pic of your bump, have you guys been taking "progression pics" of the bump? DH suggested that and I was like uh well sure but nothing's gonna happen for a long time. But glad to see he's enthusiastic.
> 
> Hungry: thanks for the note about herbs. Works for me because I hate drinking herbal anything, so if my mom or MIL tells me to, I'll just say "a lady on the internet said I shouldn't :D" Also hope your flu gets better. Flu is seriously no joke, it's amazing that it's so prevalent that it even gets its own season but we still don't have very good ways of preventing it.
> 
> I'm also glad that everyone here keeps active during pregnancy. I personally feel like that's the right way to go even if my mom's telling me to get off my feet. I've also been doing light yoga with DH. We just follow videos on youtube. There are yoga classes I can take but usually at odd hours of the day. I'll probably do prenatal yoga later. One of my friends was like 7 months pregnant when she decided to do yoga. But she didn't want to pay extra for prenatal yoga so she just did the regular class and of course hurt her pelvis -_- So Hungry it's good that you're modifying the yoga poses, it's definitely a good call.
> 
> Trying: I feel like my weight situation is more like yours, and that's why I exercise a lot. I didn't used to, but as I got older my metabolism slowed and it's easier to put on weight. And I'm only 4+1 right now and I'm already hungry a lot! DH and I went out to get yogurt because I needed snacks but really didn't want unhealthy ones that could make me gain too much weight. Although perhaps I should stock up on the fat before MS hits later. :haha: And don't worry the cold water is always a shocker. When I enter the pool, I jump in and start swimming right away. Kind of like ripping off a bandaid. DH is much more of a wuss though and likes to complain about how cold it is hahaha.
> 
> Here are updated progression pics:
> 
> View attachment 923560
> 
> 
> I am incredibly happy with my latest as the test line is darker than control. :happydance: I have about 3 more FRERs so I'll probably just use that up until 23 days and then I'll just wait for scan. Like you said Tesh, vacation will make the days pass faster. :)
> 
> I also found out that one of my close friends is 8 weeks pregnant! When she told me, I also told her that I'm 4 weeks and we were hugging and so excited. I actually had no idea she was trying because on the surface, she always acted like she didn't really care for kids.
> 
> On the other hand, one of my other close friends is planning on trying in 2 years and she said "I expect to get pregnant right away" and I was just like "nooooooooooooo............" but I wasn't sure yet whether I wanted to tell her about where I'm at now so I didn't give her too much info. I just said you only hear about the people that get it right away cuz the other people wouldn't tell you how long it took them because it's nothing special. Lots of people get it before 6 mo. and lots get it after 6 mo. or more. I think I'll talk to her again after I get along far enough because I'm worried she'll plan to start trying assuming that she'll get pregnant right away and that's not a good way to go.
> 
> Also, I gotta say so far pregnancy is just an extended and exaggerated TWW. My moodiness is definitely on the PMS scale. Last night I was at a wedding buffet and some guy cut in line and took 3 out of the 7 pieces of salmon on the tray and I was pissed! And I was yelling at him even though I don't think he heard me over the music. I do get hangry sometimes but I never yell at strangers so that was new. :dohh:

16 days love I said to the doctor could it not of been a cyst xxx


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies. Not good news here. Went for scan. Baby only measuring 6wks 6days and heartbeat is very slow. We have been told there was not much hope. We are devastated! No such thing as third time lucky :cry: 
We know so many people now who are pregnant we just dont know how we are going to cope of what our next steps are. I feel like I'm in a bad dream. I just don't know what to do. I feel like I'm reliving it all over again. Why can't I just have a baby like a woman should be able It's so simple but my body can't do it and I just don't know why


----------



## psychochick

Trying4first1 said:


> Ladies. Not good news here. Went for scan. Baby only measuring 6wks 6days and heartbeat is very slow. We have been told there was not much hope. We are devastated! No such thing as third time lucky :cry:
> We know so many people now who are pregnant we just dont know how we are going to cope of what our next steps are. I feel like I'm in a bad dream. I just don't know what to do. I feel like I'm reliving it all over again. Why can't I just have a baby like a woman should be able It's so simple but my body can't do it and I just don't know why

Oh no! I'm devastated for you! The numbers looked so good! :hug: I really think at this point, you have good justification to ask for more tests and specialists to give you some answers. I think focusing on that would be a good next step. But for now, we're here for you.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you psychochick 

They did didn't they. Goes to show that they mean absolutely nothing. My poor little bean is just hanging on but don't know how long for. By the looks of things the heart will stop very soon. Honestly it was so tiny I knew something was wrong number and the heart was so slow. I can't describe how devastated we are. 

Moving forward we will be seen now by a specialist as I am now a recurrent misscarrier (that sounds awful). But that's what we are facing now. I will ask for a referral once we have managed this MC. Which I am petrified of. I don't want another D and C as I'm scared of scar tissue. Also worried about the pills as I have heard some awful horror stories. Never bought I would have to face this again. Why again!? 

Sorry to rant but I'm just so upset and angry. You ladies have been so amazing you really have. I am so sad that I am no longer part of this journey with you all


----------



## Tesh23

Trying did they give u Anymore info? Did they say what was the fetal heartrate and did they say anything about your water being out of range? 

It can be normal To measure about a week behind as it is common for some babies To take some time To catch up To the dates we put in place. Also it depends on when exactly implantation completed and not began as it can take 1 day To a few days for it To complete.

How are your symptoms? Do u feel they are subsiding? Also when do u get your next set of hcg Numbers back? 

I don't want To assume the worst before weighing all the options, I am going To stay positive for u for now. 

Have they asked u To come back? If so when? 

Wish this wasn't happening To you I'm so sorry :hugs: But try and be strong for your little Bean for now even though it's difficult not To think the worst.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh 
Thank you. I love your positivity but we got told this is very likely the end of the road and to be pessimistic as in so confident with my dates.. He didn't say what the heart rate was and I forgot to ask to be honest.I could only just make it out and it was so slow. The baby was incredibly tiny not even measuring 7 weeks. He is sending us a report in the post. Hopefully be with us soon. I need to ring the EPU tomorrow to discuss next steps. They will prob want to rescan me to confirm what is going on. 

Symtoms have actually been less today which is so weird. I actually havnt been constipated for nearly a week now which may have been a clue my levels are no longer rising. 

We thought this was the one. Feel so stupid to believe it wouldn't happen a 3rd time. We have too much hope and again were very nieve. Sometimes life is just awful and we don't always get that happy ending. I just hope that something can be done in the future for us and we get the happy ending that we deserve &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh,

Super cute us pictures!!! They are so clear. Your baby is definitely weighing bigger than mine at 20 weeks! I was told roughly 300g. So looks like I have a bit more of a weight gain on myself! Just kidding. I always feel hungry and eat a lot more at each seating. But the frequency of hunger has decreased slightly from the beginning of second Tri. It's more normal these days. 

I grew up with only rabbits and fish, and now that I've had dogs for the past 20 plus years I can't imagine life without them. So I'm glad my baby will be growing up with one from the start!

I want as natural as possible as well just because I would like to get back to normal as quick as possible. C section would require a much longer recovery. I'm not sure about epidural yet though! My doc just advised me that you don't have to think about it yet. You can try without for 2 hours but if you're suffering even then then definitely get it! 

psychochick,

I didn't take any bump progression pics. Not sure if I will regret it later but I constantly feel fat over pregnant hahaaa I just took 1 this week because I am slowly looking more pregnant than fat. 

In regards to herbs, it depends. Traditional Chinese families may continue some but to be safe as we don't fully know the extent of how Chinese herbs affect our bodies, we stopped to be safe!

And definitely modify poses in yoga. Your body is stretching out in ways you don't realize. If you're in tune with your body you will notice some poses becoming easier which you have to be even more careful and some becoming harder! But I'm glad I continued throughout or else I won't be going now either and probably would have become a full time couch potato. With the excuse I'm pregnant. 

Great progression by the way!

Trying, 

Sorry to hear about the news. What's the next step? I kind of want to hold on a bit of hope like Tesh. It's early and scans could be wrong in terms of measurements. I was put back a week suddenly when I had a bout of bleeding but the week after everything was back to ok again. There's room for error when it comes to taking measurement so early on. And the heartbeat could be slow as it could be just starting up?

Don't want to get your hopes up and crash later but I think don't rule it out completely yet. Will you be getting another scan in a week's time? Testing blood for Hcg levels to see if they are going up or down? 

Either way, we are here for you!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi hungry. 

I'm not really sure if I'm honest. Going to call the early pregnancy unit in the morning and see what they suggest. Probably be a scan next week to confirm that the heart has now stopped. 

I've accepted that this it it. I think if baby was tiny with a strong heartbeat then I would have been more optimistic. But because the heartbeat is that slow I know it is ending. My intuition days it's over and that has never failed me in the past. I just know when I have lost my angels. 

Thank you for being so positive


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,

Thinking of you! 

Have you spoken to EPU?


----------



## psychochick

Me too Trying. We're all standing by for your updates :flower:


----------



## psychochick

HungryM3 said:


> psychochick,
> 
> I didn't take any bump progression pics. Not sure if I will regret it later but I constantly feel fat over pregnant hahaaa I just took 1 this week because I am slowly looking more pregnant than fat.
> 
> In regards to herbs, it depends. Traditional Chinese families may continue some but to be safe as we don't fully know the extent of how Chinese herbs affect our bodies, we stopped to be safe!
> 
> And definitely modify poses in yoga. Your body is stretching out in ways you don't realize. If you're in tune with your body you will notice some poses becoming easier which you have to be even more careful and some becoming harder! But I'm glad I continued throughout or else I won't be going now either and probably would have become a full time couch potato. With the excuse I'm pregnant.
> 
> Great progression by the way!

Hahaha yeah I also don't exactly feel sexy these days. I don't think I've actually gained weight from pregnancy itself but in general the water retention and bloating doesn't make me feel very good about myself. But at least now I will have an excuse for it hehe.

I highly doubt that traditional chinese families REALLY know the effects of the herbs (i'm chinese american and have relatives in china, although I think no one is truly traditional) I think most of it is anecdotal like "I know that worked for so and so's brother's friend". But I have to say that women TTC are almost as bad. We take all sorts of supplements based on anecdotal experiences, and I do think that some of them are actually helpful for certain people. So what do I know. I took royal jelly and am still taking it, somehow I trust it cuz it's just super honey right? :haha:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying any news?:flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies 

Seeing EPU next week to confirm that all had stopped so we can go ahead with inducing the MC. 
I'm still feeling sick slightly on and off which is so cruel. But my symptoms are slowly fading.

Me DH are not going to try again. We will have investigations and see what they say. If we are in the unexplained bracket then I said that I don't think I can keep going like this. We may have to accept a life without children which breaks my heart and will make my life miserable. But I can't keep going through miscarriage after miscarriage in hope that it may happen one day. It's soul destroying. 

I just hope we are in the 50 percent who can be helped

Hope you ladies are well


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I am so sorry...

I can't believe this is happening To you again &#128542; After this u are right though I think they should investigate what the problem is before you guys start trying again. I can't imagine the emotional pain you go through each time this happens, it breaks my heart u have been through so much.

I am sure you will be blessed with children one day, I just pray u don't have To ever go through somethin like this again. I wish u all the strength u need To get thru this terrible time. Big giant hugs your way


----------



## HungryM3

Trying

I really hope you get some answers to all this. I'm really sad that you have to go through this one more time. We are here to listen to you if you ever feel you need a listening ear to all this. I myself have been through it twice. But three times.. It really doesn't get any easier. 

Hang in there.


----------



## psychochick

Trying, your post really breaks my heart. I totally understand how hopeless it must feel. I really hope the investigation will turn up something and who knows, medical advances are made everyday. Even if unexplained today, could be explained tomorrow. We'll be with you every step of the way.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you so much ladies. You are the best :hugs:
I think a break is what we need. It will be nice to not have to worry about ttc for a while as it has taken over our lives. Also we can't risk another MC so have decided all around that it's best to put our dreams on hold (well our lives it feels like). 
Luckily my DH is super supportive and having our losses has made us even closer and stronger than ever. Without him I don't know where I would be. I can't put into words how much I love him. 
I may not be on BandB as much for a while, just until this is all over with, but I will pop in from time to time to check that everything is well with you all and to update on progress. I will miss our chats! 
I hope to return properly in a few weeks, hopefully feeling more positive.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: a break sounds great. If possible, you should take a vacation, bring the focus back to you and your DH. Don't worry, we'll all be here to welcome you back whenever you're ready. :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

We were actually thinking of a break at some point. It will be months and months before we can TTC again (if all is well) so we have a lot of time to fill. So planning a trip would be great fun. 

Thank you psychochick. Take care of yourself. Speak soon :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying will miss chatting To you, but psychochic is right, a break is exactly what u need. Try and get as far away from anythin To do with ttc for now and concentrate on just the two of you.

Please do update us on how things go with epu when u can. Be strong, and we will see u back when u are ready.

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Tesh for being understanding :hugs: I do just need a break from it all for a while. But I will keep you updated. I love speaking to you girls so it will be strange! 

My Dad called earlier and he has booked us a hotel away for a couple of nights in March down by the coast. He said we have both had a rough time so he wanted us to have some time away. How sweet is that. I cried my eyes out. My Dad is the best &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,

That is really sweet of your dad! Go spend some time away from all this. It will feel better to just get your mind off of all this. It hasn't been an easy year and a half for you. Time to start focusing on other aspects of enjoying life with DH. Doing things that you guys have put on hold. Hope to see you pop in once in a while but I totally understand needing to be away from all this. 

Take care of yourself!!!! Will definitely miss your presence while you take your break.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Hungry

It definatley hasn't. It's been a real test of our strength that's for sure. This time I am determined not to let it destroy me as last time I went into depression and was such a mess. I have vowed that that can't happen ever again and I need to look forward. 

Time away will help I think and just focusing on us as a couple. Our lives have been all about ttc which has given as nothing but heartache. We need to leave out parenting dream locked away for now and need rebuild our strength as we have a long road ahead of us. 

I just want next week to be over with now. I am really unsure of how to manage the MC. I'm worried that another D&C will cause damage as I only had one in April last year. We have enough problems without worrying about scar tissue. So I'm thinking it's going to have to be the misoprosotol. Which I am so scared of using as I have heard awful horror stories about it. But I feel that I have no choice. A natural MC is out of the question as its could be weeks and weeks away. 

Thank you, you take care too, I wish you a great weekend and I will update after I have been to the EPU on Tuesday


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, 

I know that feeling. I felt the same the second time round. I refused to let it get me down. But at the same time I felt the need to distant myself from everything except family and DH. 

For what it's worth, I had 2 d&c within a year. I had the first in June and the second in April the following year. But it's just cos I think I don't have the guts to go through it naturally and miscarrying it at home and having to see what comes out. I guess I chose what was easier for me. Plus mine was a MMC so who knew how long it would take before it happened. So I needed a quick way to get things moving so I can move on quicker. 

You still have time so slowly decide what is necessary for you to move on  and update us after your visit to EPU. Stay strong but remember its ok to cry and breakdown at times. It's not an easy thing to go through. It's ok to mourn and it's ok to feel helpless. But just pick yourself up as soon as you can and focus on the better things in life like your lovely DH and your family! :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hungry

I'm exactly the same. I have become very clingy to DH again. I feel like it's me and him against the world at times. It's very lonely but our family is going all they can. 

That's good to know that you have had two and all went well (not that you should of had to go through it in the first place). But knowing that it is possible to have a successful pregnancy after is good to know. I keep thinking about the tablets and I really don't know if I can do it. I just know it will be so painful and the blood and tissue loss will be horrendous. I don't know if I can do it. I can't even watch operations etc on tv. Also my cousin had a very bad experience with misoprosotol which has put me off. I'm def having the surgery again. My mind is now made up. It's a risk I have to take. It will be much easier emotionally too. 

Thank you for your kind words :hugs: . I am trying to keep busy with work at the moment and am enjoying spending time with the kids as they cheer me up. At the moment I feel numb about it all and I have no desire to try again for a baby. I know it will change but for now I hate the idea of falling pregnant again. It's like I have given up, which tells me it's now time to stop for a while. 
The teary moments will come, next week will be hard. But I am determined to be strong as I can't let this beat me.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: loving your strength and decisiveness. I'm sending positive thoughts your way everyday.

Tesh and Hungry: how are you girls doing??


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I second psychochic's sentiments. I admire your strength and courage. Our thoughts are with u :flower: 

Psychochic I'm good- had my monthly app today at 22Weeks. Bub is weighing in at a whopping 510g! 1.13lbs! Measuring a week and a half ahead will be interesting To see what his growth is in 4Weeks time. Also just confirmed our booking for delivery with the hospital so everything is sorted and prepared when I go into labour.

Can't believe u are almost 5 Weeks already! How are u feeling? Any symptoms? Also when are u leaving for hawai? Dh and I have decided To opt for a cruise in February around valentines day To have our 'Baby moon' also cos it's our 3 year anniversary on 27 January so planning To celebrate altogether! Will just be nice To get away and spend some time together before the frequent appointments and Baby shower in March.

Hungry how are u? When is your next app?


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks psychochick :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Tesh :hugs:


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: Oh wow, prepared for labor already eh! It's getting so real! Are you guys all decided on things like epidurals and stuff? That seems like a controversial topic these days.

We actually just canceled our trip to Hawaii because the island we're going to (big island) is having a dengue fever outbreak. It has had an outbreak for a while but I somehow assumed it'd be resolved by now. But we just read that there are 6 new cases in the past few weeks and is the biggest outbreak of dengue in the US. So we thought it just wasn't worth the risk esp in the first tri. We're now thinking of going on a road trip close by. I guess this is my first decision as a pregnant woman, to play it safe. If i weren't pregnant, I'd definitely go for it and just take precautions.

Symptoms wise just really sore breasts, needing snacks between meals, falling asleep early (but also waking up early for some reason) and mild cramping that seemed to have stopped actually. Some times I sit here and I just wonder if I'm really pregnant cuz sometimes it just feels like my body forgot to have a period. We had our first prenatal appt today where they took my urine and confirmed the pregnancy. When the gyno said "yup ur definitely pregnant", the pregnancy felt even more real to me and DH than before. hehe first ultrasound on 2/17!


----------



## HungryM3

Hi girls

How are you doing? 

Psychochick, how are the symptoms progressing? About having to cancel your trip, it's ok! I had to cancel mine when I found out as well and basically haven't travelled since. Well this is more just to be safe than there's anything bad with flying. My doc has said its ok to fly short distances but she wouldn't recommend me flying to US as the amount of radiation that I'm exposed to just isn't worth it. Now it's getting too late to travel and since I don't have to travel, we thought we'd be safe and just avoid it totally. More because of my history. I know lots of people who continue life as per normal flying and going on holidays all the time! 

Tesh, your baby is growing fast!!!!! Wasn't it cool to see all the organs, and the fingers and so on... So you also have an anterior placenta? Only difference mine is low. At my last appt, doc was still not concerned. But I've been reading and some people say there is that risk that baby will come out facing up? And that hurts more??? 

Trying, I really hope you're coping well! 

As for me, I've been having trouble sleeping this week. I sleep 4 hours on and off at night then nap in the day! It's totally messing up my routine. Can't get myself to yoga and all! My next appt is in mid February. So still a while to go. 3 weeks.


----------



## psychochick

Hi Hungry,

man so sad this thread has gotten quiet, I miss talking to you girls! Hey I'm glad I'm not the only one canceling trips for pregnancy :) Yeah I was a little upset because I really like traveling and in general having fun of course. DH was like "meh I'm more excited about this baby than I was about Hawaii" LOL But yeah even I am personally a little unsure about first tri specifically because I'd like to stick closer to hospitals.

O man your pregnancy insomnia sounds awful. I am starting to feel off too with my sleep: I'd get really tired and out of it, but then would be unable to sleep, do you guys get that too? Like last night I couldn't keep my eyes open to read or watch tv so I thought I'd try to sleep but then I would feel uncomfortable in one way or another and didn't fall asleep for hours. Ugh. Other than that, also maybe nausea although I'm not really sure if it's what people call MS because it's mild but it makes me feel uncomfortable and gaggy. I can eat just fine and I actually feel better walking around but it's a little hard to focus on work.

Tesh and Trying: wondering how you guys are doing now.


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick,

I think I slept pretty well in first Tri only because I felt so nauseated that it was easier to just keep sleeping it off! Haha it happened gradually for me. I'm usually exhausted by 9ish 10 and sleep early. But I wake up at 2am and a few times after nowadays. I hope it improves again because in third Tri, it gets even harder to sleep properly as you're so big and uncomfortable. 

I hope your MS stays mild! I find snacking throughout the day really helps. Crackers. Fruits.

It's still early for you. I think the worst for me started at around 6 weeks or 7, can't recall exactly. But everyone is different. So is every pregnancy so I wouldn't worry too much. Just be happy and relaxed! That's the most important.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies 
Just a quick update. 
Heart has now stopped and baby has started to shrink already. I am booked in for a D&C this Thursday. They have agreed to do some genetic testing on the tissue this time. Also im taking part in a medical trial as there is a doctor at my hospital doing research into recurrent MC. I know it just involves some blood but I can't remember exactly what for. I will find out when I meet them on Thursday morning. 
Seeing my GP later to start off our referral to the fertility clinic. It's weird how we were so calm at the clinic today and it all felt very routine and like we were just going through the motions. Guess we are just very numb right now and used to it. Feel like I am more accepting than I used to be. 
However, we went to a coffee shop after and literally so many bumps and new borns, I'm not kidding must have been about 8 tiny babies. I felt very uncomfortable and I hate to admit very jealous :cry: some of the babies looked like the age that my last one should have been. I just wanted to stand up and scream at them all to go away. I felt awful for having those thoughts as its not nice at all and it's not their fault. I am very ashamed of myself if I'm honest and just feel like the worst person for thinking like that. 
Life is very cruel I have learnt but I have to stay strong. 

Hope you ladies are well. I will send some more updates when I can :hugs:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying it is completely normal To feel this way. Especially after your losses it's especially more painful for you and not To mention difficult as the very thing causing u pain is surrounding u. You are strong and very brave and you just need To be strong for a little longer til this is all over.:hugs: 

I am really glad that they have decided To do the genetic testing this time- this may give u answers that u have been looking for. Also I guess there is no harm doing the trial testing as this may also provide a lot of answers To what exactly is the problem.

I do hope they find the cause of everythin and give u some good news soon :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic I am def gonna have an epidural! I know I wouldn't manage without pain relief. Also if I end up with a c section I will have To have an epidural any way. Really hoping To have a vaginal delivery though god willing! 

Wow dengue fever! That sounds crazy. Good thing u cancelled your trip u def don't need To be taking any unnecessary risks this early. Haha your dh is so cute saying he is more concerned about Baby than hawai! Sweet man.

Your Ms symptoms seem on track for around 5Weeks- I started noticing proper symptoms around 6-7 Weeks. It wasn't bad but I was just nauseous but never threw up and just needed To sleep all the time. Also food tasted bleh and could only manage To eat certain things. 

Hungry and psychochic I hear you about the insomnia and trouble sleeping! I have only for these last two days managed To get about 8hours- for the last 5 Weeks sleep has evaded me. I struggle To fall asleep but my sleep is broken so easily and then I struggle To fall asleep again. Told my doc about it last appointment and he said pregnancy insomnia is a very real thing and that it may in fact be preparing us for when Baby arrives and we need To get up several times a night. A training of sorts! Guess it makes sense.

Hungry yes he is growing really quickly. He has always measured a week ahead from 10Weeks. Doc said he will be about 1kg or 2lbs by next appointment :wacko: Not To mention I have put on close To 14lbs or 6.5kg at almost 23Weeks! Really not happy about the weight gain even though most of it is in the tummy. I know it's a good gain for pregnancy but it doesn't make it any easier looking at it pack on on the scale u know? 

Yep doc confirmed my anterior placenta but says nothing To worry about cos it's high. I also think it is high and more To the left as I hardly feel Baby To the left but feel him so so strongly everywhere else. He is really strong for such a little thing lol it's on the border of pain sometimes when he is practising his acrobatics. 

I have also Heard with the anterior placenta Baby comes out Sunny side up so To speak- they call it back To back labour. When Baby is back To back with your back I'm guessing? But I have Heard that not everyone with an anterior placenta experiences this and some babies come out the normal way but also sometimes the doc or midwife is able To turn the Baby. So I guess it's left up To fate what happens but don't be concerned until your doc is about a low anterior as it often moves up in third tri!:thumbup: 

Have got a 4d scan on 9 March To see Baby and his features etc. Well in the last profile of the 2d we had at our appointment last week he looks a lot like his dad! But so exciting To see properly what he looks like! 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Tesh. 
Time will tell I'm sure. Just hope something is found. My GP agreed that we should stop trying until our tests are all completed. 
My first appointment with the gyne is in 3 weeks time!!! Can't believe how quick that is! DH won't be tested yet. Depends on how the genetic testing goes. 
At least we have now got the ball rolling and we will know more about what to expect in terms of what tests I will need to have etc.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: :hugs: you guys are handling it very well. Of course you're going to feel jealous of other babies and bumps. I mean everybody goes there from time to time. When I was in a bad relationship, I HATED seeing engagement announcements and seeing other couples happy, even if it was my good friends. It's not malicious, it comes from a place of deep pain and it was about me, not about them. 

I'm glad they're doing genetic testing. I think once the ball gets rolling, things will be looking up again :flower: Keep us posted!


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: yeah I'm in support of epidurals. My mom had c-section with both me and my brother. With me as her first, she refused pain medication because she thought it might be harmful to me/breast milk etc. so she had a really really horrible time during recovery. For my brother, she totally didn't care and took all the pain medications they had haha. First kid vs second kid I guess. I also have a friend who was on the fence about epidurals but once contractions started she was like GIVE IT TO ME NOW.

That's interesting about pregnancy insomnia preparing you for the baby! hahaha although at the same time I would argue that I could really use as much sleep as possible before I have to do that. 

I also have a question for you: you mentioned having AF type cramps in early pregnancy. Do you remember when it stopped? I'm still having dull cramps that's very on and off maybe 3 times a day for a few minutes. It's been probably a little more than a week now. Just wondering if that's still normal.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: :hugs: you guys are handling it very well. Of course you're going to feel jealous of other babies and bumps. I mean everybody goes there from time to time. When I was in a bad relationship, I HATED seeing engagement announcements and seeing other couples happy, even if it was my good friends. It's not malicious, it comes from a place of deep pain and it was about me, not about them.
> 
> I'm glad they're doing genetic testing. I think once the ball gets rolling, things will be looking up again :flower: Keep us posted!

I think it's just typical that when we go through awful times, everyone seems to be very happy and you notice it more. Like if me and DH got divorced then I'm sure everyone else would suddenly be getting married. 
I am glad too. I asked for it and the hospital are in agreement. I'm looking forward to my appointment in a few weeks time. Feels like a step in the right firection. 
I will keep you all updated and will let you know how my op goes. Can't wait for it to be over now.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me go for my scan on the 9 feb bleeding as still gone waiting on :af: just don't no when its going to come i have worked out 8 feb just a waiting game x x


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies 
Just a quick update. The op went well today and all has gone to plan. Felt uncomfortable and crampy but after pain killers was fine. Quite a bit of bleeding when going to the toilet but that seems to have eased up at the moment. Only slightly crampy now. Just feels a bit like AF. Feeling very tired and hungry so just resting and eating loads. Was in hospital for 7am and I went down for my op at 8:50am. Was home by 1pm. Can't believe how quickly it all went! 
The consultant who performed my D&C said that I should have been put on baby asprin from BFP and had blood thinners from 6 weeks. They should have done that after my second loss. I feel so angry as I feel now that this could have been prevented. But my antiphospholipid tests came back clear? I am very confused :wacko: 
I have a follow up at the hospital in the coming weeks to discuss genetics results and to have more bloods. I was told that only 30% of patients get answers from this so basically dont get hopes up.
Emotionally I feel strange. I feel like I was never pregnant. Very detached from it all. Makes me feel guilty. It may hit me later on perhaps as I know that can happen. 
Hope you girls are well &#128151;


----------



## psychochick

Glad it's over without too much pain Trying. I think it's easy for someone to say in retrospect what could've been done so I would take what the consultant said with a grain of salt. But it probably gives you good questions to ask at least. Take it easy for now and just focus on the day to day :hugs:

In fact, I feel like that's my life right now, just taking it day by day. Everyday is slightly different and that's the only thing I can focus on.


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, you're so strong!!!! 
Think about it, this is the worst and from here, things can only go up again  glad the op went well with minimal pain and discomfort. Be lazy the next few days. Curl up on the couch and watch tv. Hahaa that's what I did. Sleep. Watch tv. Don't worry if guilt hits you, just know it's ok.

Tesh, I know how it feels. I'm kinda scared to step on a scale but I do just to make sure I'm not getting totally out of hand. Haha I'm still shocked every time I see the number as I've never weighed so much ever!!!! And the number keeps creeping higher. And higher. And I still have 3 months to go. People say the weight really starts coming in at 7th month onwards :dohh:

Trying, that's a good way to handle it. Day by day. That's how I feel though back of my head I still have fears and worry. But I try to think as positive as I can and be as happy as I can.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Glad it's over without too much pain Trying. I think it's easy for someone to say in retrospect what could've been done so I would take what the consultant said with a grain of salt. But it probably gives you good questions to ask at least. Take it easy for now and just focus on the day to day :hugs:
> 
> In fact, I feel like that's my life right now, just taking it day by day. Everyday is slightly different and that's the only thing I can focus on.

Thank you. I think I need to def take it with a pinch of salt or it will eat me up inside. I the started the blame myself and wish I called EPU for advice when I got my BFP. But they prob would have turned me away anyway. The fact a woman has to go through this three times before any help in the UK is awful. 
Def going to take things on a day to day basis and focus on my own thoughts. TTC is now off the menu so that's less stress in our lives.

You are def right to take things day by day. I did the same when I was pregnant. It's the best way to be. I enjoyed every day I was pregnant with all of my angels and I look back and smile. It feels like it never happened through which is odd. Just like a dream. 
Glad you are doing well and taking things easy :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying, you're so strong!!!!
> Think about it, this is the worst and from here, things can only go up again  glad the op went well with minimal pain and discomfort. Be lazy the next few days. Curl up on the couch and watch tv. Hahaa that's what I did. Sleep. Watch tv. Don't worry if guilt hits you, just know it's ok.
> 
> Tesh, I know how it feels. I'm kinda scared to step on a scale but I do just to make sure I'm not getting totally out of hand. Haha I'm still shocked every time I see the number as I've never weighed so much ever!!!! And the number keeps creeping higher. And higher. And I still have 3 months to go. People say the weight really starts coming in at 7th month onwards :dohh:
> 
> Trying, that's a good way to handle it. Day by day. That's how I feel though back of my head I still have fears and worry. But I try to think as positive as I can and be as happy as I can.

Hungry you are so right!!! Surely things can only go upwards for us now! &#128522; Having the procedure was the best thing. I literally was asleep instantly when I was given the anesthetic. I remember watching her injecting me then nothing. I think I was gone in 2 seconds! Then next minute I was awake again and it was all over. So glad it was so quick and I was the first to go down. 
Haha yes. Going to spend time chilling out with DH curling up on the sofa watching movies and box sets. Will get back on my slimming world diet next week as I have put imon quite a bit of weight (5-6ibs). Want to loose a bit before my first visit to my gyne. 
Hope all is well with you and that you are getting plenty of rest &#128522;


----------



## Tesh23

Trying really glad the op is over and done with! One step To moving forward and putting it behind u :hugs: 

I really do hope u get some answers with the genetic testing. It's interesting that the consultant mentioned the Baby aspirin, but as said above it's very easy To say things in hindsight but all I think that does is create unecessary doubt and guilt over somethin that is very really nothing. I hope the cramps are not too bad. I love how u are focusing on positive things :flower: 

Psychochic with regards To the cramps it's very normal. I still get them now every so often! Everything starts To stretch and grow and it continues throughout pregnancy so don't worry about it esp if it's not severe and u have no odd discharge or bleeding :thumbup: 

Hungry that's just it, by the 7th month it just packs on which is scary as right now I feel like I weighi more than I should even though I am on track. How much have u put on? You are about 27 Weeks now right? Entering your 7th month? I am 23Weeks and have put on about 14-15 lbs! Like close To 7kg! My doc says I should gain 15-18kg by the end- that scares the Heck outta me!:wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying really glad the op is over and done with! One step To moving forward and putting it behind u :hugs:
> 
> I really do hope u get some answers with the genetic testing. It's interesting that the consultant mentioned the Baby aspirin, but as said above it's very easy To say things in hindsight but all I think that does is create unecessary doubt and guilt over somethin that is very really nothing. I hope the cramps are not too bad. I love how u are focusing on positive things :flower:
> 
> Psychochic with regards To the cramps it's very normal. I still get them now every so often! Everything starts To stretch and grow and it continues throughout pregnancy so don't worry about it esp if it's not severe and u have no odd discharge or bleeding :thumbup:
> 
> Hungry that's just it, by the 7th month it just packs on which is scary as right now I feel like I weighi more than I should even though I am on track. How much have u put on? You are about 27 Weeks now right? Entering your 7th month? I am 23Weeks and have put on about 14-15 lbs! Like close To 7kg! My doc says I should gain 15-18kg by the end- that scares the Heck outta me!:wacko:

Thanks Tesh :hugs: It is lovely that it is over with as its one less thing for me to worry about. I feel very empty inside like something is missing though. I felt like this before. But as the weeks go by it starts to feel normal again. I just need to adjust to not being pregnant anymore and need to stop seeing myself as that. Luckily my symptoms are now pretty much non- existent, which helps. 

I hope something comes up as don't know what would happen if we were an unexplained case. I think that would be very hard to deal with. At least if something is found it can be treated. 
I am going to forget about the baby asprin thing as it will just cause worry and guilt which should not be felt. I can't afford to feel like that. I need to be strong. Me and DH are focusing on the positives as much as we can. This is the strongest we have ever been throughout this whole process. We will remain strong. 

I hope that you are doing well and bump is growing nicely &#128522;

I found this awesome quote earlier 
"Always remember that your present situation is not your final destination. The best is yet to come". I keep thinking that over and over in my head. The best will come one day :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: love the quote. Very positive thinking ;)

Tesh: thanks, you set my mind to ease about the cramping. Crazy how the body's already adjusting even though the bean is only size of a pea right now.

Hope you all are still doing well. I can't write much, I've been pretty nauseous and fatigued these days. Kind of feels like the flu (which I don't have). I know it could be way worse because I'm not vomiting or anything but my mood is like the gray skies outside. Yesterday DH had to drag me out of bed in the afternoon to take a walk. Was so groggy the whole day. And they say it's worst 7-8 weeks and I'm only at 6 weeks! Oh boy....:wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

Gosh this thread was way down the page! Hope everyone is doing ok!? 

Just a quick update. 
I have been back to work and I am trying to keep focused on my appointment and the fact that we are not at the end of the road yet. 
I am still spotting but it's reduced to hardly anything now. I've had a major headache for the past two days which won't go even with pills. I think it's my hormone levels dropping back to normal. I am going to take a test next weekend to make sure the HCG is low or gone. 
Me and DH have booked some weekends away as we want to try and stay relaxed for the whole testing process. 
So gutted so can't go through everything with you all. Still can't believe it all went wrong again. But it is what it is and I have accepted it. 

Hoping you are all doing wel!? 
I will let you know what happens at my first appointment &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

Hi Trying,

I've been seeing you in other threads so I knew you were still doing well being positive :) Nope you're definitely not at the end of the road yet, and weekend vacations sound great! There's always something positive to look forward to. I am definitely curious as to what they can tell you at your first appointment. Keep us posted on that!

I definitely missed talking to you girls. The first tri threads I'm in are actually kind of depressing. Last friday there were like 3 losses and maybe 2 good scans. Odds seems terrible sometimes. But many of the ladies are also super positive and strong, which is also very inspirational. Still, makes me anxious.

Also on a lighter side, DH has a pimple on his penis! Doc gave him something to help it go away but he doesn't want to do anything because popping it could cause it to be infected. If we were TTC, I'd be pissed, but now I just find it funny :haha: why do so many things happen to him...


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Psychochick :hi: 

Haha. Most of the time. I do have the moan when I'm feeling angry at the world :haha: But if I'm honest I feel like I am ok already. It's not that I don't care I think me and DH are used to it all now that it seems 'normal'. Can't wait for our little mini breaks away! I have booked DH a surprise night away next weekend for Valentines. We don't normally bother much but I just thought what the heck! I have tickets to the Portsmouth Dockyards &#128522; The Mary Rose is closed but our ticket lasts all the year so we can go back. Then I have booked a restaurant at the quays then we can have a few drinks and go back to the hotel. 

I will keep you updated on my hospital visit. I'm really excited!!!! (I know that's weird) but I am. I guess because I know it's a step in the right direction. I think that is what is keeping me going. 

That's awful that there have been so many losses on the first tri thread &#128542; I was on the PAL board for a bit. Luckily so far only me and one other had MCs, however the 12 week scans are coming up for everyone this week and next. Praying no one else is added to the list as all those girls deserve their rainbows. There are so many inspirational women. I have spoken to some ladies who have come out of the other side of RPL and their stories are amazing and it gives me so much hope. Some of them are so knowledgable too. They are such strong and amazing women. 

Hahaha! That made me laugh about your DHs penis! Poor man. He does get it all doesn't he. Very lucky you are both not ttc right now. Hehe. 

Are you having an early scan or are you just waiting until 12 weeks!? Hope you havnt been hit too bad by the nausea? I dont miss it I must say. But wish that things did work out as would have nearly been over it by now. Oh well c'est la vie :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all are well as for me had my firs bloods done for me hormones missed me pelvic scan so made a new appointment next Monday same day I have me bloods done then 5 days later get me results had :af: is was normal this time thank god ovulating at the moment got the ewcm had it 3 days now and ovuation pain not got any o.p.ks so cant test x x x x


----------



## Trying4first1

Ho Caz. Glad your getting all sorted now and your AF was normal &#128522; Good they are seeing you again on Monday! Hopefully the results will follow very quickly after. 
I have my first gyne/ fertility appointment today. Need to contact EPU on Thursday maybe if still bleeding as been almost 3 weeks now post D&C. Last time I bled for less than a week. Very frustrating X


----------



## Tesh23

Trying! Glad To know u are feeling a bit better and love the idea of loads of travel plans! How did your appointment go? I would def bring it up if u are still bleeding as it should have stopped by now? Hope it stops soon! 

Caz keep us updated on the blood results! Great that u are getting fertile cm hope u are getting To bd just in case! 

Psychochic how are u? Time is going by so quickly! How are your symptoms?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Tesh and ladies!

Well if I'm honest I am feeling very deflated this evening and trying to hold back the tears. 
All my bloods are good as I didn't realise I had them all back in November! Explains all the vials. 
Next step is a hysteroscopy but that not until the end May. However they are trying to move it forward for me. 
Other than that there is nothing that can be done really. We have a good chance that next time will be ok. But will it. They said that last time. 
DH wants to try again at the moment I can't face it. The months and months of BFNs and the timing. I'm so sick of it. I can't bring myself to do it right now. 
I only want to try one more time as we can't keep going through it again and again. The fact that I may remain childless dawned on me and it hurts so bad. 
Me and DH both have agreed on adoption if things don't work out. But I know there is a lot to think about and that wil be a whole different challenge. 
What will be will be i guess. I will deal with whatever is thrown my way :flower: 

Hope you are all well!? Sorry for the rant but it's made everything seem so real again and I'm very scared if I'm honest. But I will be ok.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: :hugs: Did they ever find out anything from the post-D&C analysis of the baby? Or is that still going on? Definitely at times like this, you actually don't want to hear that everything's "fine" because that can only mean that there are no answers and the same thing could still happen again. I completely understand you not wanting to try again, at least not right now. Not only is pregnancy itself pretty hard, but grieving the loss of the baby takes time. And of course it's worth it if you eventually meet your rainbow but you'd also need to be able to face it if it's another loss and if you can't do that, then it would be an incredibly nerve-wracking experience. I'd be the same as you honestly. I have my scan tomorrow morning and if it doesn't turn out well, I'd be devastated and I'd want to take a break and find my life again. I think you guys should definitely take your time and take some time away and not focus on the baby-making for a while. If you can't face it, don't make yourself confront your future just yet, just focus on the positives in the present. :flower:

Tesh: doing ok, been having nausea but no vomiting, fatigue was really bad until this week. Still having trouble getting up in the morning and staying focused at work heheh. Pregnancy is harder than I thought honestly. I thought TTC process was annoying and that TWW was super long. Nothing compared to the 8 week wait for first scan while also feeling shitty. How are you? How's the bump coming along?

caz: glad af was normal this time, good luck on the BD ;)

Hopefully I'll have good news after the scan tomorrow. The forum scares me a lot since first scan seems to be where a lot of trouble takes place. O well, what will be will be!


----------



## kaylab22

5dpo.....


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey Psychochick
Those tests are still ongoing. Will be a few weeks yet until we hear anything from those. My gyne did check the system but nothing is back at all. Hoping by Easter time. 
By all our tests being clear it means we have a good chance in the future, but it also means that nothing can be treated. 3 losses in a row can just be bad luck but of course us recurrent misscarriers will never be convinced. 
I do feel like we need to build up the strength to try again. Also my body probably won't be ready anyway as I'm sure that last time it took a few cycles just for things to get back to normal down there. Maybe 3-4 cycles to heal would actually be a good thing. I agree with focusing on the here and now rather than the future to much. I need to concentrate on life now and spend time doing things that I enjoy with DH. I think that it's the unknown that scares us the most. 
Best of luck for your scan today. I just know that everything will be great! :flower: let me know how it all goes. Can't believe your over 8 weeks already! 
Time seems to have gone so slow here. Said to DH I would have been 12-13 weeks this week but seems like I should have been further. Strange! I'm guessing it's because a lot has happened in such a short time frame. 

Look forward to hearing from you later! &#128522;


----------



## Tesh23

Trying I think that the tests coming back clear is more frustrating sometimes than finding out there is a problem because it leaves no answers for what may be wrong. But I think that for now taking a break To heal both physically and emotionally is the most important thing for u and dh To focus on right now. Men tend To be more factual about things than we do and your dh is prob ready To jump on the horse again seeing as the facts have put it that the tests have come back clear. But it's ok To wait. And even if u were To conceive again in the next couple months, the stress and pressure may To much during the pregnancy which won't be healthy for u or Baby. I hope your Hesteroscopy gets brought forward. Also getting the results back from the post d&c may hopefully yield some answers too. For now I would do everything that u and dh would not be able To do if u were pregnant, travel, take up an extra mural like dance class, go out and drink and have as much fun as possible while u wait. And if u need To have a cry and let it out just go for it. U need To go through the grieving process until it's properly over, so don't deny yourself if u feel emotional :hugs: 

Psychochic can't wait To hear about how your scan went! All the symtoms u explained sounds very similar To my first tri symptoms- and let me tell u it really is rough! But as u pass your milestones like first scan, second scan and going into second tri and then gender scans etc, it will all be worth it. Time really goes so quickly u will just sit and wonder where it all went. Next week I will be in my third tri, and as eager as I am I feel so unprepared and like the Sands in the hourglass are moving a bit too fast for me now lol.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh. That's my thoughts exactly. I think if there is a prob one there is generally a fix. When nothing is found you are stuck in this limbo. I really hope that my appointment is moved forwards, it don't think I can wait four months to find out all of our results. Such a long time. It feels like the process is being so dragged out. We need some answers. 
A break is def the best thing right now. I would be far to anxious if I were to fall pregnant again so soon. I know it will probably take months again but you never know and I wouldn't be ready for another pregnancy if it sis happen quickly. Plus we need to wait for results really. 
We are doing things that we can do while I'm not pregnant. For example sorting out the flat, decorating and going on our mini breaks including a visit to a thermal outdoor spa &#128522; 
I have movements where I grieve but they are not often at all. I find I have been distracting myself a lot. 
I can't believe you are almost in the third tri. It's amazing!!!! &#128522; May will soon be here. Can't wait for you to announce the birth of your little one. So exciting!


----------



## Trying4first1

Ps my friend asked me to be godmother today for her little boy &#128522; Was shocked as she's not a close friend but it was lovely all the same. 
So that was a lovely surprise!


----------



## psychochick

Just got back from first U/S, everything normal! Baby measuring exactly on time, hb 176. I'm so proud of my little bean. I'm already rooting for its success and it hasn't even been born. I was so nervous before going in, my heart rate was so high and I couldn't even feel the nausea.

Got a bunch of screenings coming up. My prenatal screening actually came back with really high glucose levels in my urine! I'm surprised because I don't eat sweets, exercise regularly and never had any issues with glucose before!! Oh well we'll see what my gyno says. I'll take what I can have right now, no matter what happens, I'm happy to have met my bean. :cloud9:


----------



## Trying4first1

Yayyy!!!! :happydance: been waiting for this news all day!! Love happy news! 
So pleased your bean is measuring right on time and all is well! Sounds like a strong one there! Oh the nerves are awful aren't they. I just go numb now it's awful. Feel like a rabbit in the headlights! 
What does high glucose levels mean? I am sure it's prob a preg related thing! Great they are checking these things :thumbup: 
Your doctors seem way more throrough than ours do &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

Thanks Trying, also congrats on being godmother! It's also a pretty special relationship although I'm not super familiar with the god-parent concept because I don't have one. But I believe it shows trust.

High glucose in urine I think is usually a sign of diabetes. But I had glucose tests before in blood and the levels were fine. So I'm afraid it's an early sign of gestational diabetes which isn't great. Yeah my hospital's very thorough! I like it. More info the better.


----------



## HungryM3

Hi everyone, 

Sorry i've been MIA. Had a huge scare at my last doctor's visit but I'll get to it in a while. 

Trying, Congrats on becoming a godma!! that's such great news amidst everything that's happened!! You can spoil the boy rotten :) I'm so glad to hear you are enjoying yourself and grieving when necessary but more often than not, happy :) When is your godson going to be born?

Tesh, you're almost in third tri as well!!! Your next appt is end of the week isn't it? Have you started buying the baby stuff? We've got the pram and the cot (just 2 days ago). I'm not quite sure what else I need to get! Ive got some other random stuff like clothes, swaddles but didn't want to go overboard. Bought myself a dozen of cloth diapers to see if they will work for us. 

Psychochick, Yay for the good scan!!! hb is good and strong! :happydance: What tests are you doing for the high glucose? sometimes it could be something you ate or drank before you went for the urine test? It might not be anything serious. 

Well as for me, i went for my doctor's appt a week ago and out of the blue my blood pressure shot up through the roof at 135/105!!!!! and even after resting for 15-30 mins and retesting it was still reading 144/94 which is considered HIGH in pregnancy. There was no protein in the urine (which would mean pre-eclampsia). I was sent home and told to return in the afternoon to recheck. And if it stayed high i would have to be admitted to the hospital and given medication. Thankfully it did go down in the afternoon, enough for me to go home but it was still on the high end. Told to monitor over the weekend and return for a follow up 4 days later. While monitoring at home, everything was normal. I was getting readings like 101/65 thereabouts. so we have no idea what the heck happened last week. but this definitely put me on edge and will for the rest of the pregnancy. As it is definitely not a good thing.


----------



## kaylab22

Well I'm 6dpo and I have side pain bad. Like by my fallopian tubes. Could this be implantoin? I know I had a cyst last month. But haven't felt nothing like this sides during ov. I had lots of coffee today and been very sick since. Nausea and puked 1x.
Laid on the couch feel horrid


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Ps my friend asked me to be godmother today for her little boy &#128522; Was shocked as she's not a close friend but it was lovely all the same.
> So that was a lovely surprise!

Aw that's so sweet...


----------



## Tesh23

psychochick said:


> Just got back from first U/S, everything normal! Baby measuring exactly on time, hb 176. I'm so proud of my little bean. I'm already rooting for its success and it hasn't even been born. I was so nervous before going in, my heart rate was so high and I couldn't even feel the nausea.
> 
> Got a bunch of screenings coming up. My prenatal screening actually came back with really high glucose levels in my urine! I'm surprised because I don't eat sweets, exercise regularly and never had any issues with glucose before!! Oh well we'll see what my gyno says. I'll take what I can have right now, no matter what happens, I'm happy to have met my bean. :cloud9:

Psychochic that is great news! Am so happy for u! Do u have any scan pics of the little Bean? Love seeing them at all their different stages. 

Glucose in urine may indicate gd.. But it's good that your hospital is monitoring u from early on so they can keep it in check if it is in fact gd. But it goes away after pregnancy thankfully so it shouldn't be too much of a worry. When is your next scan? Have u decided if u would like To find out the gender?


----------



## Tesh23

Hungry that is quite scary! Glad they monitored u throughout though. But best To keep monitoring it just in case. Were they not able To tell u possible reasons for it? Maybe as Baby is getting bigger it's putting more strain on u? When was your last appointment and when is your next? I am sure they will monitor u more frequently from 30 Weeks on, which u are now right? 

My next appointment is tomorrow morning! Can't wait To see how much he weighs! He was 510g at 22 Weeks just over a pound so eager To see if he has doubled or not! I have put on 16lbs so far! Weight gain has slowed a bit thank god I just hope it stays under control for the remainder of pregnancy.

I haven't bought anythin except a few items of clothing! My Baby shower is on 2 April so waiting To see what I get before doing my final buying. But I have made a list! Got To get : Avent breast pump and bottles, crib, and nursery items, organic Baby products have chosen my brand, Baby car seat/Carrier, organic formula in case I ever have a prob with bf, disposable diapers(have decided on pampers premium gold) and wipes, co-sleeper, Baby bath, and pacifier. We decided To hold on with the pram as we won't have any use for it until he is a good few months. I feel so unprepared! There are so many things To do before he gets here! Got a trip planned To Cape town in March, den our 4d scan, Baby shower, moving house, the nursery, graduation! Feel like I have nothing ready or prepared! Eek!!


----------



## Tesh23

Pic of my 25 week bump. I feel huge! Hard To believe I only put on 2lbs since 21Weeks as my bump has doubled in size from then! Hope he is growing properly... I bit nervous for my Scan tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh,

Didn't get a definite answer as to why it shot up. Blood pressure is transient so it could go up and down. But that was definitely scary. I monitor one to two times a day now since I've bought the machine. My last appt was a month ago. Next one will be in 3 weeks time. I'm 29 weeks now. 

Baby weighs about 1kg for me now and I've put on 8-9kg!!! Nuts. It's crazy. Clothes are getting too tight and too short hahaaa 

I intend to baby wear but got the pram for days we are out for walks with my puppy. Or when going to the doctors. But if I were out alone with the baby I think I'll just end up using the wrap. It's too hard to fit in the elevator with a pram. 

Update us on your appt tomorrow. Can't wait to see how much your son has grown. He should be over a kg by now. i feel like I'm not ready for this as we get closer. Excited yet a bit scared!


----------



## psychochick

Hungry: the test I did was a simple pee into a cup thing, I am suspecting it's due to all the carbs I've been eating for my nausea. I usually don't eat so much but it's the only thing that feels good!! Hehe oh my blood pressure was also super wonky at the docs yesterday but I was really nervous my heart was pounding. Actually interestingly, my DH has issues getting blood pressure taken at the docs. He's always had kind of high blood pressure but at the docs it would be through the roof. So he's on medication now and at home it's very very normal like 110/70 but then he'll go to the docs and again have like 130/90. I'm guessing some anxiety at the docs. So you might've just been a little bit anxious that day. I mean that does not go away even with resting for 15 min. I think as long as you monitor it at home and it's ok, there's no cause for worry.

Tesh: here's the photo of the bean


I find it interesting that it's pretty much the exact shape as the baby in my ticker!! I guess the ticker is just spot on. Next scan is nuchal translucency and it's set for March 16! Pretty much 12.5w. Can't wait haha. I definitely want to find out the gender, mostly so we can plan ahead but I don't think they can tell us until second tri scan.

Yay baby shower! All the gifts! See I can't decide if I really want a baby shower because I personally find them a little bit of a bore to attend, but then I feel like since everyone made me go to theirs, I should also make them buy me stuff too!! :devil:

I like your bump. I think that looks about right entering third tri. Good luck on your appt tmr! Man I imagine these appts must be the best appointments we could possibly have at the docs. Like actually looking forward to seeing your baby again instead of the usual dread for pokes and needles.

kaylab: sorry having been keeping tabs on you, but I hope it's not implantation! My BFP cycle, I felt tons of twinges in my tubes from 1dpo-5dpo or so? When I got my BFP I was definitely a little nervous that the eggie had implanted wrong but nope I think it was just the tube contracting to move the egg. Just keep an eye out and see if the nausea improves, I'm thinking it's due to the coffee and not implantation.


----------



## archangel24

God Bless positive thinking girls! I need some good news! 5 weeks in and i just started spotting pink.... trying to keep my head up! Send me some good vibes :)


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Thanks Trying, also congrats on being godmother! It's also a pretty special relationship although I'm not super familiar with the god-parent concept because I don't have one. But I believe it shows trust.
> 
> High glucose in urine I think is usually a sign of diabetes. But I had glucose tests before in blood and the levels were fine. So I'm afraid it's an early sign of gestational diabetes which isn't great. Yeah my hospital's very thorough! I like it. More info the better.

Thanks psychochick &#128522; I have another god son. I think it does show trust which is lovely. I will need to buy a new outfit now for church lol. 

Sounds like gestational diabetes for sure then. But great that your haopital are on top of things already &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry i've been MIA. Had a huge scare at my last doctor's visit but I'll get to it in a while.
> 
> Trying, Congrats on becoming a godma!! that's such great news amidst everything that's happened!! You can spoil the boy rotten :) I'm so glad to hear you are enjoying yourself and grieving when necessary but more often than not, happy :) When is your godson going to be born?
> 
> Tesh, you're almost in third tri as well!!! Your next appt is end of the week isn't it? Have you started buying the baby stuff? We've got the pram and the cot (just 2 days ago). I'm not quite sure what else I need to get! Ive got some other random stuff like clothes, swaddles but didn't want to go overboard. Bought myself a dozen of cloth diapers to see if they will work for us.
> 
> Psychochick, Yay for the good scan!!! hb is good and strong! :happydance: What tests are you doing for the high glucose? sometimes it could be something you ate or drank before you went for the urine test? It might not be anything serious.
> 
> Well as for me, i went for my doctor's appt a week ago and out of the blue my blood pressure shot up through the roof at 135/105!!!!! and even after resting for 15-30 mins and retesting it was still reading 144/94 which is considered HIGH in pregnancy. There was no protein in the urine (which would mean pre-eclampsia). I was sent home and told to return in the afternoon to recheck. And if it stayed high i would have to be admitted to the hospital and given medication. Thankfully it did go down in the afternoon, enough for me to go home but it was still on the high end. Told to monitor over the weekend and return for a follow up 4 days later. While monitoring at home, everything was normal. I was getting readings like 101/65 thereabouts. so we have no idea what the heck happened last week. but this definitely put me on edge and will for the rest of the pregnancy. As it is definitely not a good thing.

Hi hungry! :hi: 
Thank you! He has already been born he is now six months old! Lovely little fella. Huge chubby cheeks! &#128522; 

So sorry to hear that you have had a rough time. Sounds really scary! Glad you were well look after and all is now ok. Hope you are having the opportunity for plenty of rest and relaxation. 

I think I am having an LH surge already as so much EWCM today. Weird show quickly the body gets back to normal. It's only been three weeks. I prob won't ovulate as you generally don't but it's amazing that my body is having the surge already. Will start tracking my cycles from next month. Really hoping they don't change too much


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh your bump is so cute! It has grown so much! You look proper pregnant it's lovely! &#128512;

Psychochick that is an amazing scan pic! &#128512; Amazing what you see at 8 weeks. I just showed DH and said that's what we should have seen. He was shocked and couldn't believe how much we should have seen. Ours was so teeny tiny so something was very wrong as we know now. 

Well great news here. Nothing too exciting but I now have my hysteroscopy on the 14th of March! :happydance: 2.5 months earlier than the original date. Can't wait to have it over with. Hopefully the genetics will be back in time for my next appointment with the consultant which will be some time after the hysteroscopy. Fingers crossed


----------



## psychochick

archangel24 said:


> God Bless positive thinking girls! I need some good news! 5 weeks in and i just started spotting pink.... trying to keep my head up! Send me some good vibes :)

Oh are you able to get hcg levels checked? pink spotting is fine, hope it doesn't become anything more :)


----------



## psychochick

Trying: hehe aww I hope I didn't make you and DH sad with the picture. I really hope you guys will meet a similar bean when you're ready. Glad that your appt got moved up! Are you still bleeding from the D&C? Or has it stopped and it's just ewcm now? It is amazing how the body bounces back, I definitely think your body will be back to normal and gear up again, it's what our bodies are designed for.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: hehe aww I hope I didn't make you and DH sad with the picture. I really hope you guys will meet a similar bean when you're ready. Glad that your appt got moved up! Are you still bleeding from the D&C? Or has it stopped and it's just ewcm now? It is amazing how the body bounces back, I definitely think your body will be back to normal and gear up again, it's what our bodies are designed for.

No not at all. Just made us think whoa our bean must have stopped growing quite a while before the scan. 
Thank you. Hopefully the next one will be a take home baby. Lucky number 4 right!? (Fingers crossed) 
I am still spotting slightly but it's been much less today &#128522; My EWCM was very bloody though (sorry if TMI). Hopefully it's helped to clear things out as had hardly anything at all since then. Hoping it's almost over now and I get AF in a couple of weeks time. 
Last time AF arrived after only 29 days post D&C. Guessing will be longer this time as I was a bit further along? Also if Ive got EECM now must be due AF in two weeks? Have no idea if I'm honest. Will just carry pads on me at all times as last time she came without warning. No cramps, spotting or anything. 

So glad my appointment has been moved. Just want it over with as it sounds uncomfortable. Also means we will have all of our results quicker &#128522;


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick,

My doctor was saying the upper number changes with anxiety so that top number can be explained by that. As the more they checked me, the higher it went. Haha it started at 135 and went to 155 plus. She said the bottom is less likely to be affected by anxiety but who knows! Apparently it seems like I am. As my readings at home are 60 plus to low 70s even with me moving around before checking, but at the doctors, my normal is low 80s! So I'm like you're DH, I think there's just so much going on subconsciously when I'm there. After the 2 mc, I think I can't ever be totally calm at the clinic!

Are you taking the genetic blood tests? Panorama or harmony? If you are, you can find out the gender super early! I found out at 11 weeks doing that test. Thankfully because at my 20w scan, her umbilical cord was between her legs and I wouldn't have found out till 24 weeks.


----------



## HungryM3

archangel24 said:


> God Bless positive thinking girls! I need some good news! 5 weeks in and i just started spotting pink.... trying to keep my head up! Send me some good vibes :)


Archangel,
Sorry I'm not quite sure of your history. 
Have to tested bfp already? 
Or are you waiting for implantation?


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, 

I'm so glad your appt got moved up. Not too far away!!! And you will have one more set of answers!! 

6 months old god son already! That should keep you distracted. Spoil him! Spend time with him and time will really fly by. Before you know it you will have all your answers ;-)

After my mc, both times, my period returned after 5 weeks. So pretty fast!


----------



## Tesh23

HungryM3 said:


> Tesh,
> 
> Didn't get a definite answer as to why it shot up. Blood pressure is transient so it could go up and down. But that was definitely scary. I monitor one to two times a day now since I've bought the machine. My last appt was a month ago. Next one will be in 3 weeks time. I'm 29 weeks now.
> 
> Baby weighs about 1kg for me now and I've put on 8-9kg!!! Nuts. It's crazy. Clothes are getting too tight and too short hahaaa
> 
> I intend to baby wear but got the pram for days we are out for walks with my puppy. Or when going to the doctors. But if I were out alone with the baby I think I'll just end up using the wrap. It's too hard to fit in the elevator with a pram.
> 
> Update us on your appt tomorrow. Can't wait to see how much your son has grown. He should be over a kg by now. i feel like I'm not ready for this as we get closer. Excited yet a bit scared!

Glad u can monitor it at home, even just for peace of mind! 

Yay we are just about 3 Weeks apart then! I think we are more or less on the same track with our weight gain: I am now 17lbs up! That's 7.5kg! And Baby is weighing in at 2.03lbs which is 922g at 26 Weeks. I hear u about clothes not fitting! I have like a handful of items that I wear now that are comfortable and I still fit into lol.

My next appointment is in two Weeks, and will go in every two Weeks from now until the end. Appointment went well Baby is doing great, just my iron has dropped even lower so just going To increase my iron intake or I will have To go in To the hospital for iron transfusions which I so do not want. 

I love the idea of Baby wearing! Definitely a good idea! Also I think the pram for walks with Baby and puppy is great! That way u all get some fresh air and exercise too :thumbup: 

I am scared too as d-day looms closer and closer. It's more because I don't know what To expect and I feel so unprepared, and more so because I love To be in control and be organised. Feel like a headless chicken most of the time, like my brain is just gone dead lol!:haha:


----------



## Tesh23

psychochick said:


> Hungry: the test I did was a simple pee into a cup thing, I am suspecting it's due to all the carbs I've been eating for my nausea. I usually don't eat so much but it's the only thing that feels good!! Hehe oh my blood pressure was also super wonky at the docs yesterday but I was really nervous my heart was pounding. Actually interestingly, my DH has issues getting blood pressure taken at the docs. He's always had kind of high blood pressure but at the docs it would be through the roof. So he's on medication now and at home it's very very normal like 110/70 but then he'll go to the docs and again have like 130/90. I'm guessing some anxiety at the docs. So you might've just been a little bit anxious that day. I mean that does not go away even with resting for 15 min. I think as long as you monitor it at home and it's ok, there's no cause for worry.
> 
> Tesh: here's the photo of the bean
> View attachment 929918
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that it's pretty much the exact shape as the baby in my ticker!! I guess the ticker is just spot on. Next scan is nuchal translucency and it's set for March 16! Pretty much 12.5w. Can't wait haha. I definitely want to find out the gender, mostly so we can plan ahead but I don't think they can tell us until second tri scan.
> 
> Yay baby shower! All the gifts! See I can't decide if I really want a baby shower because I personally find them a little bit of a bore to attend, but then I feel like since everyone made me go to theirs, I should also make them buy me stuff too!! :devil:
> 
> I like your bump. I think that looks about right entering third tri. Good luck on your appt tmr! Man I imagine these appts must be the best appointments we could possibly have at the docs. Like actually looking forward to seeing your baby again instead of the usual dread for pokes and needles.
> 
> kaylab: sorry having been keeping tabs on you, but I hope it's not implantation! My BFP cycle, I felt tons of twinges in my tubes from 1dpo-5dpo or so? When I got my BFP I was definitely a little nervous that the eggie had implanted wrong but nope I think it was just the tube contracting to move the egg. Just keep an eye out and see if the nausea improves, I'm thinking it's due to the coffee and not implantation.

Aw psychochic that is such a Precious scan photo of your little Bean! Love it it is so cute! And u are right it does actually look like the illustration on your ticker haha! 

Wow March 16 is just around the corner and will be here before u know it. I would love To see your 12 week scan! Hope u get a good profile shot and view of the nub so I can gender guess!:haha: 

I really want To have a Baby shower especially for the first Baby as I don't know if I may get another opportunity in the future so I want To make the most of all the pregnancy experiences! And it's your day! If anyone else finds it boring too bad! Lol! Soak up the attention while we can I say! Cos when Baby gets here I don't think anyone cares too much about the mum anymore just the Baby lol.


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Tesh your bump is so cute! It has grown so much! You look proper pregnant it's lovely! &#128512;
> 
> Psychochick that is an amazing scan pic! &#128512; Amazing what you see at 8 weeks. I just showed DH and said that's what we should have seen. He was shocked and couldn't believe how much we should have seen. Ours was so teeny tiny so something was very wrong as we know now.
> 
> Well great news here. Nothing too exciting but I now have my hysteroscopy on the 14th of March! :happydance: 2.5 months earlier than the original date. Can't wait to have it over with. Hopefully the genetics will be back in time for my next appointment with the consultant which will be some time after the hysteroscopy. Fingers crossed

Thanks trying :hugs: 

And awesome news about 14 March woo hoo!! It's so great it got moved up and To less than a month away too! Soon after I am sure u will also get the results of the genetic tests yay. Nothing is better than progression hey! The sooner the better.

Also great news that u are getting ewcm:thumbup: Def sounds like your body is beginning To regulate itself and get back To normal. Good idea To track your temps maybe just so u can get a fair idea of how your cycle is sorting itself out.


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying,
> 
> I'm so glad your appt got moved up. Not too far away!!! And you will have one more set of answers!!
> 
> 6 months old god son already! That should keep you distracted. Spoil him! Spend time with him and time will really fly by. Before you know it you will have all your answers ;-)
> 
> After my mc, both times, my period returned after 5 weeks. So pretty fast!

Thanks hungry. Be so nice to get it over with too. I've spoken to a friend who had it done before her IVF treatment and she said it's very uncomfortable but not painful. 

I'm spending as much time as I can with children. I find myself not shying away is time. Today I spent the day with my friend and her 8 months old twins. Had such a lovely day. 

Wow that was fast! Hoping mine comes not later than 5 weeks after. That way it will have come and gone before my hysteroscopy :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Tesh your bump is so cute! It has grown so much! You look proper pregnant it's lovely! &#128512;
> 
> Psychochick that is an amazing scan pic! &#128512; Amazing what you see at 8 weeks. I just showed DH and said that's what we should have seen. He was shocked and couldn't believe how much we should have seen. Ours was so teeny tiny so something was very wrong as we know now.
> 
> Well great news here. Nothing too exciting but I now have my hysteroscopy on the 14th of March! :happydance: 2.5 months earlier than the original date. Can't wait to have it over with. Hopefully the genetics will be back in time for my next appointment with the consultant which will be some time after the hysteroscopy. Fingers crossed
> 
> Thanks trying :hugs:
> 
> And awesome news about 14 March woo hoo!! It's so great it got moved up and To less than a month away too! Soon after I am sure u will also get the results of the genetic tests yay. Nothing is better than progression hey! The sooner the better.
> 
> Also great news that u are getting ewcm:thumbup: Def sounds like your body is beginning To regulate itself and get back To normal. Good idea To track your temps maybe just so u can get a fair idea of how your cycle is sorting itself out.Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly &#128522; Nice to know we are now making some kind of progress. Yes Tia only three weeks away Monday. Will be here in no time! Hoping AF would have come and gone by then (fingers crossed). 

Yes, wanted to keep an eye on it. Hoping my LP won't be screwed up again. Last time it was much better after my MC. Let's hope this time it's the same. 

My OPKs and pregnancy ICs arrived today so all prepared for next months tracking :thumbup: 
I am going to use a pregnancy test tomorrow to check that all of my hcg has now gone. It's been just over three weeks now so it should have by now. Especially if I am getting ewcm. Will update tomorrow &#128522;


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies 
Pregnancy test was negative this morning. Which shows my body is finally back to normal and no retained tissue &#128522; Spotting has now pretty much stopped too. All heading in the right direction. I assume AF will be here in 1-2 weeks time. 
So sad that I wanted to see a negative test as it's normally the other way round! Such a strange feeling. 

Hope you have all had fab weekends!? :flower:


----------



## HungryM3

Tesh, 

Your appointments are every 2 weeks from here on out? Mine is still every month but i suspect after my next appt it should be every 2 weeks cos by then i will be 32 weeks! Which also means very very soon and when i think that way, i get a bit nervous. I feel like I'm not prepared i haven't bought everything haha and i'm still being super relaxed about it. 

Iron level is low? is that normal for you? or was it something that developed with pregnancy? Can you just take supplements? Iron transfusion sounds scary!!


Trying, 

It's great that your body is going back to normal. I suspect your AF should show up in the next week or 2! Then you're right on track to recovery and getting all your tests done. Any idea when your test results for the d&c will start coming back?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Hungry. Thank you. 

I am also guessing hat AF will return in the next couple of weeks, so hopefully will be gone just in time for my hysteroscopy :thumbup: 
No idea when the genetics will be back. If I don't hear in the next 4 weeks I will give the hospital a call to chase them up and find out what is going on. However I was told that they do take a very long time. 

I am so pleased that I am getting seen to so quickly. Hoping by my birthday we will have answers. Sad I won't have my beautiful bump for my 30th and it won't be quite the same, but I will settle for a bit of hope &#128522;

How have you been feeling?


----------



## Tesh23

Aw trying when is your bday? Can't believe I'm saying this but yay for the negative test. At least your body can get back To normal before your tests :thumbup: Will u be tracking temps or anything else? 

Hungry, I also found it strange that my appointments are every two Weeks now. I thought it would be from at least 30 Weeks? I wonder if it's because he wants To keep an eye on my iron.. My iron levels were borderline normal before pregnancy but Baby is really clamping down on my iron supply and it's gonna just get worse doc said as I am entering third tri now. I was on iron supplements at the beginning of pregnancy but even then my iron still dropped so he doubled my daily dose for now and will check on it as I get on. Yeah really hoping I don't have To go for iron transfusions! What a hassle! I stopped taking my prenatal at around 14 Weeks.. And been taking iron, folic, calcium, d3, vitamin c and Omega 3 since then. The prenatal just made me feel yuck. I actually feel great since 19-20 Weeks. Struggle To breathe a bit if I eat a bit too much cos uterus has expanded about 5cm above the belly button. 

I know what u mean about feeling scared. I feel unprepared constantly as I like organisation and control and my dh is more laid back about things which drives me crazy. But next week we are going To get the breast pump and bottlet and our Baby bath products so I guess it's a start!


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh 
It's not until May so got a while, so really hoping all our results etc are back by then &#128522; Don't want to have it in the back of my mind during all the celebrations. 

Is so weird saying yayy but it is a sign that all is sorting Itself out. 

Hmmmm I am unsure. I may just take OPKs as dont want to get too stressed before we even start trying again. They will give me a rough idea of when O is and that will do for now. 

Unsure what to do vitimin wise. Maybe will start the D3 again next cycle as I know that takes time to build up. I'm worried that I shouldn't have stopped taking it after my BFP along with my omega 3. But I stopped as my pregnacare contained the RDA. I am now worried that stoping these caused my loss. But then if I Carried on and it happened I would have said its because I kept taking them. You just always wonder.


----------



## psychochick

Ooo Trying I didn't know you were approaching the big 3-0. Should make it a big celebration! Yay for BFN :D

Hungry: I am taking genetic blood test but am actually not sure which one it is! I didn't have a choice at least, it's whatever my hospital always does for first tri scans. I am ok with waiting actually. I want to be gender neutral with my purchases and stuff if at all possible. Especially if it's a girl, I don't want them to be cast into the pink world as is so common here. Also I realized I never answered your other question: the EDD is sept 23-25 or so. I am definitely hoping for a Virgo baby though because my bro and bff are both virgo and I get along with them fantastically :D

Tesh: You know I kind of wonder if my prenatal also contributes to my nausea too since I started taking that after pregnancy only. I think it's good that they're tracking your iron level. It's weird I'm actually not sure if they ran my iron levels for my prenatal screening. I should ask my gyno about that.

Hehe I was at my friend's place over the weekend and she knows I'm expecting and she's asking me all these questions like, how are you going to coordinate your leave from work, and will your parents help out etc.? And I was like I don't know the answer to any of these because we're still in the state of mind like, anything could still happen before first tri is over you know? So we don't even want to plan out a bunch of things yet. I suppose starting second tri we'll need to start figuring things out.


----------



## Tesh23

Aw trying you are also a may Baby! How awesome! Hehe. My dh's bday is on the 14th may! We always kid around that if Baby comes early it will end up being either on the 14th or the 15th which is actually mother's day over here! Oh and dh's dad's bday is on the 16th lol. So they will have 3 generations all in the same month and maybe one after the other! Crazy hey. 

But I am sure all your results will be in way before may! I think just doing the opks are a better idea, definitely less stressful that's for sure. And opks work for u so at least u know u can trust them.

I am still taking d3 and Omega, as well as iron, calcium, folic and vitamin c. They say the d3 is very much needed during pregnancy as it helps with the stores for calcium and is great overall To support fertility. Even Omega 3 - the dha is proven To aid in brain development in babies and not To mention that it is an essential fatty acid that our bodies do not produce at all so we should be taking it before during and even after pregnancy. So I think the d3 and Omega 3 contribute To overall health in general not just for pregnancy. But it's easy To think now if it would have made a difference or not because it plays an important part, but that being said, I don't think it would have had such a drastic effect on Baby's development To actually stop growth honestly, so don't let that worry u cos I am pretty sure the likelihood is almost zero. 

Where are u and dh planning your next trip? 

Psychochic when are u going in for the genetic testing and how long does it take To get the results? All the ladies I have spoked To who have done it have all confirmed 100% accuracy! Can't believe just a few more Weeks for u To be in second tri. Time is going To fast! This Friday I start third tri. So scary as I feel like time is running out, even though I can't wait To meet the little man. My family is full of virgos! Lol. Have got the 7th, 8th, 10th, 11th, 15th, 16th, and 29th! Lol crazy.

It's quite possible that the prenatal is making u queasy it happens To quite a few of us. The main thing is To ensure you are taking enough folic in the first tri and about half way through second tri as that's the more crucial development time. I think they screen for everything on your first appointment. I am sure if your iron was low they would have told u right away. But I think for peace of mind better just To ask, as this may also contribute To nausea and fatigue. How is your belly? Any signs of a bump yet?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good had me scan today day 25 he said womb is fine right ovary is fine left has a Follicular cyst 3cm have to go back in 3 months time to see whats happening all looking good tho so just results of blood test in 5 days I have phone to speak to her x x x


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh 

May is def going to be such a crazy month for your family :happydance: you will Have to save all of your pennies nice and early! Hehe. Maybe your little one will be born on my bday! Haha. I'm the 17th! 

I'm sure results will be all back before then too. I'm guessing by Aptil we will know what's going on. 

No sign of AF here at all. I reckon she will return next week as I was further along this time. Fingers crossed! 

Sounds like omega and D3 is very useful. Next time I will keep on taking incase I do get further along. I guess it doesn't make much difference in the the very early stages but def later on. But I know you have to build up your reserves. I may start taking it again cycle after next. Still trying to avoid the whole ttc ritual as the thought of doing it for a 4th time for months on end is just horrendous. If I knew things would be ok then I wouldn't mind. It's the whole thinking that we are doing it for no reason again. 

On a lighter note, next trip is in two weeks &#128512; Going to the coast for a couple of nights. That's the holiday my dad booked us. Going to Bournemouth &#128522;

Have you got any more scans booked? 

Caz so glad your scan went well! &#128512; Bet it's great now knowing you are getting somewhere!


----------



## caz & bob

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi Tesh
> 
> May is def going to be such a crazy month for your family :happydance: you will Have to save all of your pennies nice and early! Hehe. Maybe your little one will be born on my bday! Haha. I'm the 17th!
> 
> I'm sure results will be all back before then too. I'm guessing by Aptil we will know what's going on.
> 
> No sign of AF here at all. I reckon she will return next week as I was further along this time. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sounds like omega and D3 is very useful. Next time I will keep on taking incase I do get further along. I guess it doesn't make much difference in the the very early stages but def later on. But I know you have to build up your reserves. I may start taking it again cycle after next. Still trying to avoid the whole ttc ritual as the thought of doing it for a 4th time for months on end is just horrendous. If I knew things would be ok then I wouldn't mind. It's the whole thinking that we are doing it for no reason again.
> 
> On a lighter note, next trip is in two weeks &#128512; Going to the coast for a couple of nights. That's the holiday my dad booked us. Going to Bournemouth &#128522;
> 
> Have you got any more scans booked?
> 
> Caz so glad your scan went well! &#128512; Bet it's great now knowing you are getting somewhere!

yes deffinitly :thumbup: xx xx


----------



## psychochick

caz: follicular cyst sounds like a normal part of ovulation though doesn't it? my 8 week scan also showed a small cyst on my right ovary (although I honestly couldn't see what she's talking about hahah all i saw was a black circle that was my ovary), but she said it was no biggie. And I'm pretty sure I O'ed from my left ovary before my BFP so not sure what a cyst is doing on my right ovary :p Oh well

Trying: I wonder if you're in your TWW right now after that EWCM. It's also funny to say this but FX for AF soon hahaha. Are you going to the beach for your holiday? Sounds fun and relaxing, hope it's nice weather this time of the year.

Tesh: May baby! That's great. Last stretch! I also can't believe how many virgos you have in your family :O I'm guessing it's all new years babies ;) heheheh We're doing our first round of genetic screening between March 6 and March 20th or something. Hospital gave us two weeks to go in whenever we like for the blood draw. So a couple more weeks!

I think I have a bump but I really don't know if it's water retention and gas or not. I think it probably is enlarged uterus given that it seems to be there everytime I look in the mirror. I'll take a bump pic later as I'm at work right now. Honestly I feel pretty self conscious right now because of all the body changes that I don't feel so inclined to take photos of myself :( I'm pretty sure I've been losing weight overall though because of my appetite. DH has been cooking all the meals but he sometimes still tries to cook stuff I used to like, like he'll put green onions on top of noodles and I used to love that but now I'm like noooooo onionssss. I'm trying to eat as much as I can honestly, and I do get hungry, but it's still so hard to eat!!

I had a pretty busy work week. Only a little bit stressful, most of it is just that I'm completely beat after work and can't do anything. Weekends don't feel long enough as I feel like I literally sleep half of it off. Hope everyone else is having a better week :flower:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick. 
Yeah it def would be technically. Except it's not a TWW which is nice in a way as there is no chance I can be pregnant. I've not DTD and have decided not to until after AF arrives because I only stopped spotting about a week ago. When we do DTD again it will be with yukky condoms anyway as you cant have unprotected sex the month of hysteroscopy. Plus we don't want to try until all tests are back in incase something is found. 
I don't think ovulated at all as no sore BBs like normal. Maybe I will start ovulating next cycle if not the one after that. Last time I didn't ovulate for the first two cycles. 
Just be a walk along the beach if not too cold and windy. Praying for no rain. The British weather is very unpredictable this time of year. 

Hope you have a great weekend. I plan on relaxing and trying to keep my mind off our issues. Thinking about it gets me down at times so keeping busy helps :thumbup:


----------



## Tesh23

Trying wow the 17th of may! Can't believe it lol he may very well arrive on that day too! 

Any sign of the awaited witch? I completely get that u are not in a hurry To ttc right away I def wouldn't be either. And I think it's wise To rather wait for all test results To be confirmed so that when u continue with the ttc journey that u guys are on the right track. 

I am so jealous that u get To go away! Dh can't get time off work cos he put in a lot of leave for when Baby comes, so no trip for us. We may just do a spa weekend away. 

My next scan is at 28 Weeks this Friday! Baby was measurig just over 2lbs at 26 week scan so interested To see how much he has grown, as I am feeling his movements so strong now it's actually uncomfortable.


----------



## Tesh23

Psychochic those def sound like dreaded first tri symptoms so looks like everything is on track for! Have u decided when u will go in To do your genetic testing? 

It will feel a bit like you have just put on some weight and will look a bit bloated but by 15-16 Weeks u should be sporting a nice bump! Once the bump is there though u sort of just embrace your new body. I actually feel so comfortable with my bump and the way I look pregnant lol no sucking anything in and just being free! Since hitting third tri though I am really starting To feel uncomfortable with sleeping and getting into the right position etc. I have put on about 18 Pounds so far! Funny enough it seems now To mostly be in the bump as on arms and legs look in proportion if u know what I mean? Lol. Next appointment is on Friday- can't wait To know how much this boy has grown cos he feels so much heavier. I have even recorded him moving it looks like a wild alien trying To escape from the tesh belly lol!:haha: He has been super active these last few days, almost To the point where it hurts slightly ouch. 

Caz have u got your bloods back as yet? Not To worry about the cyst! They can usually remove them in a jiffy! My friend has cysts on her ovaries and the doc gave her clomid. She didn't fall pregnant the first month of it. The second month she continued it and went in To check for the cysts and they were all gone! That's when the doctor saw a tiny little heartbeat and told her congrats you're pregnant! Lol


----------



## caz & bob

Tesh23 said:


> Psychochic those def sound like dreaded first tri symptoms so looks like everything is on track for! Have u decided when u will go in To do your genetic testing?
> 
> It will feel a bit like you have just put on some weight and will look a bit bloated but by 15-16 Weeks u should be sporting a nice bump! Once the bump is there though u sort of just embrace your new body. I actually feel so comfortable with my bump and the way I look pregnant lol no sucking anything in and just being free! Since hitting third tri though I am really starting To feel uncomfortable with sleeping and getting into the right position etc. I have put on about 18 Pounds so far! Funny enough it seems now To mostly be in the bump as on arms and legs look in proportion if u know what I mean? Lol. Next appointment is on Friday- can't wait To know how much this boy has grown cos he feels so much heavier. I have even recorded him moving it looks like a wild alien trying To escape from the tesh belly lol!:haha: He has been super active these last few days, almost To the point where it hurts slightly ouch.
> 
> Caz have u got your bloods back as yet? Not To worry about the cyst! They can usually remove them in a jiffy! My friend has cysts on her ovaries and the doc gave her clomid. She didn't fall pregnant the first month of it. The second month she continued it and went in To check for the cysts and they were all gone! That's when the doctor saw a tiny little heartbeat and told her congrats you're pregnant! Lol

no not had them back yet will be next week hun no not worried I have had clomid before me self hun when I was ttc me daughter but didn't get me pregnant got pregnant naturally x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well af got me Friday 3 days early today just spotting xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying wow the 17th of may! Can't believe it lol he may very well arrive on that day too!
> 
> Any sign of the awaited witch? I completely get that u are not in a hurry To ttc right away I def wouldn't be either. And I think it's wise To rather wait for all test results To be confirmed so that when u continue with the ttc journey that u guys are on the right track.
> 
> I am so jealous that u get To go away! Dh can't get time off work cos he put in a lot of leave for when Baby comes, so no trip for us. We may just do a spa weekend away.
> 
> My next scan is at 28 Weeks this Friday! Baby was measurig just over 2lbs at 26 week scan so interested To see how much he has grown, as I am feeling his movements so strong now it's actually uncomfortable.

No sign of AF yet. However I had a sleepless night on Sunday and had bad gas today which can be a sign that she is on the way I guess. Very hard to tell as I wouldn't have ovulated so no normal signs. Hopefully will be soon as need her to come and go before my hysteroscopy. Getting worried now. 

Mini breaks are definatley keeping us going. Gives us something to look forward to. Otherwise we have nothing. Great distraction too. Spa break be lovely &#128522; 

Can't believe you are 28 weeks already! It's crazy how fast your pregnancy has gone! Awesome you have another scan Friday &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: I'm going for genetic testing in a week probably. My NT scan is two weeks away. I think it's about the right amount of time, I want to get a glimpse of the baby again and just make sure it's still doing good. Feels like it's been so long and I just want to know that the baby's developing as expected.

You're right that relative to the bump, everything else probably seems smaller than before! Hahaha! Actually the thing is I've been losing weight and I'm probably actually skinnier due to lack of appetite. And it's not so much my actual body that makes me self conscious, it's just the crappy feeling in general makes me not up for photo taking. But I love your attitude hahaha. Be proud of the bump.

Are you sleeping with the snake pillow yet? My friend started sleeping with it first tri! And can't sleep without it. She also needed to sleep on a firmer mattress in order to feel comfortable. My mattress is already pretty firm so I'm ok so far. I'm actually still able to sleep on my stomach. Still room in there for the bump I guess  It sucks that your belly's aching from all the movement. It's kind of nice that the baby's active for sure. That's how you know the baby has lots of vitality and energy! But hopefully he will give you enough rest to recover from all the movement.

Trying: FX for AF. Funny how she's never there when you're waiting for her!! 

Your trip is coming up soon! All packed and ready? Hope that you've been keeping busy and keeping positive.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick 

I know. Just typical. Hoping she hurries up. I guess if I did have my period for my hysteroscopy it would be on but I would be so embarrassed. Apparently they still do it as long as your not bleeding too heavily :wacko: 

Won't pack until day before as only a weekend break. Trying to keep busy as much as we can at the moment


----------



## Trying4first1

Well AF arrived today. Exactly 5 weeks after my surgery! So happy that I can have my hysteroscopy without AFs presence. I found out they would have done it with AF. I really wouldn't have been comfortable with that. 
So far AF hasn't been too bad. Had a few cramps this afternoon and that's all so far. My periods have always got light very quickly after a miscarriage only1 day of heavier bleeding, so I'm sure that she won't be around for long. 
May start my omega and D3 again after AF leaves the building. Don't feel ready too but I know I should start building up my reserves. 
Saw a FB post the other day. A girl I used to work with announced her pregnancy and she only got married in August. Made me so upset and I sobbed my heart out. Made me realise that we have been through so much. Why can't we just be normal and why can't I carry a baby? Why have we been punished? Why did my babies die? So many unanswered questions. People who now got married way after us are now having babies and we are still stuck in this hell. Just gets to me at times. It hurts so bad. 
Luckily for me I am a strong person and I can shake it off. But I do have times where I feel like crap about it all. But hey I'm only human :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: woohoo for :witch:! (A sentence I never thought I'd say). I guess she's actually pretty important to our fertility.

Yeah it's tough with the fb announcements. That's why I kind of don't want to do a fb announcement. People I care about will already know and I don't want to inadvertently ruin someone's day. There are also tons of fb announcements on my feed too, I think everyone started trying after hitting 30. Just remember, you're only seeing the wonderful highlights, not the whole story. In fact, I don't think fb announcements has actually made someone really happy. It's either making other people feel bad or just indifferent or at best, it's interesting enough to talk about it.

It's fine to feel crappy, even as a strong person, it's fine to feel sorry for yourself honestly. Like I spent almost all of yesterday feeling sorry for myself and I know I shouldn't complain knowing what everyone else is struggling with. But like you said, we're human and not only that, we're women and we're plagued by all sorts of hormones that can rule our physical and emotional wellbeing. The only thing we can do is to hold onto the good times and appreciate the support we have for each other. :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey psychochick! Sorry it's taken me ages to reply. Since taking a break from ttc I don't find myself on here very much. 

Is strange to be saying yayy for AF! I agree she is important for our fertility. Also it's a sign for me that my body has returned to its normal state. I'm on 4th day of AF now. Actually apart from being crampy for an hour the first day, no cramps since. Very heavy for the fist two days now just super light. Been much easier than I thought as was expecting more cramps like before. 

Yeah I guess there are lots of announcements because of the age thing. I am not sure if I will ever put mine on FB. If I did would be after my second scan anyway at 20 ish weeks. Assuming we do have a proper pregnancy I am def hiding it for as long as I can. 
Like you say the important people will know at 12 weeks anyway so not really worried about whether others would know or not. 

I think female hormones def don't make things easier for us that's for sure. I feel much better now AF has arrived so in guessing her impending arrival was not helping. 
Your right. Do need to concentrate on the good times and all those who are there for us. We need to also be kind to ourselves :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: morning girls doctor phoned me she was just on about me cycst on me ovary she said it should go didn't mention me hormons at all but she said she sent me a letter out came off :af: 26 feb had af for 3 days then spotted then stoped that af was 3 days early had :sex: lastnight because I am due to ovulat this morning I wiped and had blood just spotting now has any one has this before when ovulating didn't have any blood or anythink when having :sex: lastnight weird going to phone the doctors and speak to her and do a urin test to see if I have a infection xx xx


----------



## Tesh23

Sorry for the delay in replying ladies, have been busy with baby shower plans! 

Trying so glad af came sooner rather than later. She should be over by now am sure u r relieved!! Shouldnnt be too long for ur appointment now? And no results back yet from the testing when u went for ur dnc?

Have u and dh been for your trip to Bournemouth yet? 

Psychochick how have u been? Just under two weeks for second tri for u how exciting! Have u been for your genetic testing yet or will u go after ur nt scan? In a few weeks your first tri woes will be gone hopefulky and u will start to feel loads better.

Caz glad doc thinks cyst will go on its own, much better than having to have it removed. Also it is normal tosometimes experience bleeding around ovulation esp when bd, this has happened to me twice before when ttc.

Baby weighs over 1.3kg now or just over 2.5lbs. Moving like a crazy thing in there lol. Booked maternity shoot for April and baby shower on 3 April. Feel like I am running out of time, and I have nothing ready for his arrival still. Also I have been so calm throughout this pregnancy and I find myself getting very emotional recently for small little things which is def not like me. I guess we all need to sit and have a good cry sometimes ans just let it all out!

Hope everyone is doing well ladies. And hungry! Hope u are doing well too. Stop by and give us an update when u can, I am pretty sure u ard close to labour watch now?

:flower:


----------



## caz & bob

Tesh23 said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying ladies, have been busy with baby shower plans!
> 
> Trying so glad af came sooner rather than later. She should be over by now am sure u r relieved!! Shouldnnt be too long for ur appointment now? And no results back yet from the testing when u went for ur dnc?
> 
> Have u and dh been for your trip to Bournemouth yet?
> 
> Psychochick how have u been? Just under two weeks for second tri for u how exciting! Have u been for your genetic testing yet or will u go after ur nt scan? In a few weeks your first tri woes will be gone hopefulky and u will start to feel loads better.
> 
> Caz glad doc thinks cyst will go on its own, much better than having to have it removed. Also it is normal tosometimes experience bleeding around ovulation esp when bd, this has happened to me twice before when ttc.
> 
> Baby weighs over 1.3kg now or just over 2.5lbs. Moving like a crazy thing in there lol. Booked maternity shoot for April and baby shower on 3 April. Feel like I am running out of time, and I have nothing ready for his arrival still. Also I have been so calm throughout this pregnancy and I find myself getting very emotional recently for small little things which is def not like me. I guess we all need to sit and have a good cry sometimes ans just let it all out!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well ladies. And hungry! Hope u are doing well too. Stop by and give us an update when u can, I am pretty sure u ard close to labour watch now?
> 
> :flower:

:thumbup: still bleeding now just been the doctors my doctor isn't in today so she said phone tomorrow did a urine test nothing in it to show infection just blood there sending it off to the hospital xx xx


----------



## psychochick

caz: I've had spotting during O before, two different cycles. But it was never a flow and it definitely was not coming from the urine. I believe if you are bleeding in your urine you'll feel the burning too. Hopefully it's just O bleeding and nothing serious!

Tesh: Woohoo, baby's getting big! Is maternity shoot just a photo shoot with you and your belly? Where are you doing it? Is it in studio or outside somewhere? Sounds glamorous!

Haha you're lucky you haven't had too much emotionally days until now. I've been having emo days, although not as bad as what I've heard. I have a friend who said she cried almost once a week during her first tri just feeling sorry for herself and also just uncontrollable hormones haha. I've been feeling down due to fatigue/nausea but it's better this week, I'm sure hormones had something to do with it too. Also, sometimes I see something funny and I laugh until I cry and then I can't control it at all like I have to actively calm myself down to stop crying and laughing. Lol

I just had a blood draw for first tri genetic screening, I think I'll get the results at my NT scan next wednesday. Can't wait! But also, nervous! I am really really looking forward to seeing my baby again though. It's strange to be missing something that you've barely known and also theoretically, has barely existed for very long. I just hope the baby's doing well and developing normally. Really truly hoping.

Trying: I figured you've been on vacay, hope you're having a blast!


----------



## caz & bob

psychochick said:


> caz: I've had spotting during O before, two different cycles. But it was never a flow and it definitely was not coming from the urine. I believe if you are bleeding in your urine you'll feel the burning too. Hopefully it's just O bleeding and nothing serious!
> 
> Tesh: Woohoo, baby's getting big! Is maternity shoot just a photo shoot with you and your belly? Where are you doing it? Is it in studio or outside somewhere? Sounds glamorous!
> 
> Haha you're lucky you haven't had too much emotionally days until now. I've been having emo days, although not as bad as what I've heard. I have a friend who said she cried almost once a week during her first tri just feeling sorry for herself and also just uncontrollable hormones haha. I've been feeling down due to fatigue/nausea but it's better this week, I'm sure hormones had something to do with it too. Also, sometimes I see something funny and I laugh until I cry and then I can't control it at all like I have to actively calm myself down to stop crying and laughing. Lol
> 
> I just had a blood draw for first tri genetic screening, I think I'll get the results at my NT scan next wednesday. Can't wait! But also, nervous! I am really really looking forward to seeing my baby again though. It's strange to be missing something that you've barely known and also theoretically, has barely existed for very long. I just hope the baby's doing well and developing normally. Really truly hoping.
> 
> Trying: I figured you've been on vacay, hope you're having a blast!

still bleeding its like a light/med bleed spoke with doctor yesterday she isnt worried my hormones was all normal just the cyst on me left ovary I have done a pergnacey test neg she said it could be just a blip or it could just be my hormones not a clue me self just have lower back pain she also did urin test no infection just blood just stressing not knowing what it is xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies! 

Back from my holiday now. Was lovely to get away for a couple of nights &#128522; Had quite a few drinks with dinner. Was great to feel so relaxed

Feeling the nerves this evening. My hysteroscopy is tomorrow :wacko: just want it over with. I know that they prob won't find anything but I guess it rules thngs out. Just hope it's not too uncomfortable. Still so gutted we are having to do all of this. I should be 16 weeks preggo with a teeny bump right now, I need to shake off that thought as it is what it is. 
I am sure that tomorrow evening I will be feeling much more relaxed and will have a sense of relief. 

Will update tomorrow. Glad you are all well :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies. 
Hysteroscopy went well :thumbup: everything is perfect. The procedure Itself horrendous.Never felt pain like it. I can only imagine it's what contractions feel like with no pain relief. So uncomfortable too, was very invasive. Luckily it was over with very quickly. Never again would I have that done whilst awake. 
Oir genetics are still not back yet. But we have been encouraged to ttc again as soon as we are ready. DH wants to give it one last go before going private as we have been told that we have a 75% chance of having a healthy pregnancy as everything is clear. So we are now going to ditch the condoms. No idea when I will ovulate however. CD14 now no positive opk but had a bit of EWCM today. So will prob will start next month especially as I am still spotting from the procedure. 

Hope you ladies are all well. :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Welcome back Trying! Glad you had a relaxing time. Enjoy it while you can, you'll probably soon be back to morning sickness again :O 

Glad theyve given you the green light to try again and it also sounds like you guys are feeling more positive about it too. You could start out ntnp for a while and not stress about O and all that.

I also just came back from an appt. This is the nt scan. The results are ok but not as ideal as I was hoping for. Tesh and hungry did you guys get nt screening for down? The blood and nt combined put me at 1/700 which is of course excellent but I thought it should've been at 1/1000 or more. Im not super worried just curious. Also got to see baby sucking its thumb lol. Could see at least one hand with all the fingers. Pretty amazing!


----------



## HungryM3

Hi All

Sorry I've been Mia! Been busy since we started late in shopping for any baby stuff. So lately been running around getting things done, like buying bottles, toiletries, nursery stuff... And there's still so much to be done. Finally took delivery of the crib and changing table today. It's been crazy considering I'm down to less than 2 months. And things could start happening as soon as 3 weeks from now. 

Tesh, you're getting maternity photos done? I couldn't decide and just got lazy about it. So I don't think I will get any done. Hope I don't regret it. Haha 

Trying, I'm so glad that everything went well for you and you got the go ahead to try again. That should be a weight off your shoulders! 

Psychochick, I didn't get NT testing done per se. I did it via the panorama blood test thing. Where they took my blood and ran a bunch of chromosome testing. Do you have that? I believe it's more accurate. Yours is done via ultrasound if I'm not wrong? Measuring the thickness of the neck? Not sure how accurate that it.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks psychochick. Yeah maybe. Haha. Time will tell. 

Yeah feeling a bit better about it now. Just thought what the hell! If it's going to be bad news again would rather get it over and done with. However I have no idea when I will ovulate. CD15 and no positive OPk. Last cycle was 35 days, so I'm guessing this one will be longer too as it can take a few months for them to go back to normal. It's annoying as I knew my cycle so well now it's a guessing game. 

Ohhhh I have no idea about numbers for the tests. Never got that far so I'm completely clueless. In sure it's all fine though :thumbup: can't believe u will be hitting second already! Time is flying!


----------



## psychochick

Trying: yeah it must be strange when your cycle has always been regular and now it's guesswork. I guess for some people, the guesswork is the norm. But thankfully we have OPKs to help out with that. Haha don't worry before you know it, you'll be where I am too and have no shortage of random stuff to worry about.

Hungry: oo it's getting real close! I hear for last minute baby stuff people throw a shower and voila, all the guests buy you everything you need (from a registry of course) haha. So my hospital does not offer the Harmony test unfortunately blegh. So we do have blood test for proteins and the nuchal ultrasound and combine it to calculate risk. And the reason they combine it is because the measurement of the neck is not super accurate. Even the tech said it depends on if the baby's looking up or down cuz obviously your neck is thicker when you look up. But I can tell my baby's neck fluid is definitely slightly thicker than some of the other ladies scans. But I also looked at down babies scans and that is WAY thicker than mine too. Oh well I guess if the doctor's not too worried, I shouldn't be worried. Seems like they would try to be on the conservative side.

So one of my guy friends spotted my bump! I didn't even think I was showing but he asked me whether I was pregnant. I was so surprised. I can't believe I'm already showing before second tri. Must be getting pudgy >< And if he's noticed, I wonder if others have noticed too.


----------



## Trying4first1

Yeah it's kind of odd. I hate the not knowing. Thank goodness for OPks is all I can say. So glad we have them :thumbup: 
I probably won't ovulate for a while but it's good to keep track &#128522;


----------



## campn

Tesh- I can't believe you're 30 weeks! I still remember when you were ttcing and remember your BFP! Your avatar is so beautiful you make one gorgeous preggo!


----------



## Trying4first1

Well looks like a TWW for me :wacko: 
Had a few drinks Friday Eve and got carried away. Took an OPK yesterday and it was blazing positive. So last night when we had sex, we just thought what the hell!
However im not going to worry as I know that it is very unlikely that anything would happen so soon after as we are not a super fertile couple :haha: 
Need to get these karyotyping results before we can properly try again :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

woohoo congrats Trying! Glad to see everything back to normal :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks! Yeah it seems to be. Apart from very late O. Guess my cycle will still be longer for a while.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well as for me doctor phone she wants me do more bloods day 21 of my cycle to see if I am ovulating because se said I didn't ovulate last cycle xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Caz. Hope it's good news for you! :flower: If no Ov will they give you any meds to help. Eg clomid?


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, any news when you will get the karotyping results? That's the last test result you are waiting for right? 

Psychochick, will they recheck the thickness of the neck again at the next appt to see if things change? When's your next appt with the doctors? 

I just went for another appt and was told my anterior placenta is still too low! :-( if it stays, I won't have a choice but to go for a cs.... Not looking forward to that... But we'll see. I have another appt in 2 weeks time to see if it has moved. There's a 60% chance of that. Somehow pregnancy really hasn't been a bed of roses for me! Early on, I was worrying about mmc again, and with the bleed I was so paranoid until 20 plus weeks. Then the high blood pressure scare at 27 weeks. It really hasn't been easy!!! And now this. 

I didn't plan a baby shower also and didn't announce the pregnancy because of all my worries. Just couldn't deal with announcing and if anything bad were to happen having to announce that! Eek!

Tesh, how are you doing?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Hungry 
Great to hear from you! 
No idea when we get the karyotyping results back :wacko: it been 8 weeks now but I was told it can take up to 12 weeks. Feeling very impatient now. Time is going by so slowly. Everyday I hope that the letter comes through our door. But yes, this is the last result now. 

Sorry to hear that you are having a rough ride. Just doesn't seem fair, especially after having two losses. 
I don't blame you for not announcing etc. I will only tell close ppl after the first scan. There will be no FB announcements etc. No way! I am so scared of it happening again. It's so sad that people with recurrent losses are robbed of the emotions that you should be feeling. 
I will be so terrified next time, worse than the last. I just don't expect a happy ending anymore. 
It's all so frustrating.
Hope you appointment goes well :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Hungry: the doctor says the measurement is normal and I think probably the next scan is at 20 week anatomy scan in which I am guessing they'll check the nuchal fold again. But my gyno insists I have nothing to worry about. I also still have second trimester blood screening so I'll go in for that in a week and then wait for the results to come down. I feel a little better now after reading more on it. I do wish we had Harmony like you guys though, seems a lot more certain.
Hm sorry to hear about your anterior placenta, although I've heard mixed things about csection. My mom had csection with me and my bro because both of us were heads up and she thinks the csection helped her stay more in shape because her hips never had to move apart or something. Hahaha. my mom still has a very youthful body. (but I'm afraid I take after my dad) And one of my friends had csection and seemed to recover very well and quickly, so I think it's not necessarily bad. But hope things improve at your next appt, so you won't have to worry about this anymore.

Your pregnancy honestly sounds like my experience so far. I was definitely anxious about possible mmc but definitely not as anxious as you were, but in general feels like there's always something to be anxious about. I'm almost in second tri and I'm still sort of afraid to make plans and buy things and tell people. I feel like I'm perpetually just waiting for the next stage, and then when I get to the next stage, I have new symptoms and anxieties. =\ So now I'm just sitting around waiting for the 20 week scan and crossing my fingers that everything is normal.

Also had an appt yesterday where the gyno heard the hb on dopplers. Thankfully my baby was in a good position so that the moment she put down the doppler, we heard the hb. I read about a lot of scares where they couldn't find the hb for like 10 minutes! So whew.

Trying: man 12 weeks for results is really long. I even think a 2 week wait for genetic screening results sounds long . But hopefully any day now you'll get the answers. You are also currently in the TWW right? :O! FX :dust:

Tesh: are you still around?? still waiting to see some glamorous photos


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick 

It feels like a lifetime. I know 12 weeks isn't long but when you wishing for things like this time goes super slow. Hopefully we hear very soon! 
Yeah should be in a TWW but don't feel that I am. Don't think I actually ovulated as not much EWCM and I normally get sore BBs a few days after O, nothing at all. So feeling very relaxed as it feels like an anovulatory cycle. I know I should temp but it's too stressful. 
Hope you all have a great Easter :flower: anyone doing anything exciting!?


----------



## caz & bob

​


Trying4first1 said:


> Hi Caz. Hope it's good news for you! :flower: If no Ov will they give you any meds to help. Eg clomid?

I am hoping so :thumbup: xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies I am going insane :wacko: tested today at 9dpo. Of course was a BFN. 
I have been so emotional these last two days it's pathetic. I feel so upset at the prospect of AF arriving it's ridiculous. But I am also terrified of becoming pregnant and loosing it again. My head is a mess! 
i feel like we have got no support from the hospital and have just been left to get on with it. 
We have an open eve at a fertility clinic on Thursday just to see what they offer. But DH is t prepared to throw money at it just yet as wants us to try one more time. But surely 3 losses is enough even if my first was an early one. I know we have been given a good chance but that means nothing to me. It's either a yes you will have a baby or no you won't. As you can tell I am not feeling happy about this whole thing right now. I need to get this off my chest. 
Anyway. Rant over &#128522;
Hope you girls are having better luck :flower:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: It's understandable, I still remember how TWW was, it's like just waiting for the hammer to come down on your fate.

I actually thought that you had a plan worked out with your gyno about where to go from here due to having 3 losses. But maybe that was before when you were still getting over the procedure and having tests?

Hang in there, I think 8-12DPO is the hardest. I think as long as you have a plan, then what will be will be. que sera sera :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi physchochick! 
Ohhh it is absolute hell. I said to DH that it's horrible as you try to get past the MC but then you have the heartache of ttc all over again. It' so much worse after a loss as you feel so fed up with it all. Just praying now we don't have to do this for months on end again. 

Yeah I thought we did. But when I saw my actual gyne he said nothing is needed as we have no issues so should have a successful pregnancy in the future. They want to try the whole TLC method and give us extra scans in the first tri. I'm not convinced. I am going to take baby asprin as it can't hurt and the consultant who did my last D&C mentioned it. So may as well give it a go as got nothing to loose :thumbup: 

Can't believe you are in second tri already!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Trying4first1

Oh my goodness I am going crazy!!! 
I keep thinking that I see the faintest barely visible of lines if I stare at the test for long enough. I'm getting line eye :haha: There is definitely nothing there though as nothing when I look normally. 

I have no AF signs what so ever and I'm 10dpo. This cycle is really messed up. No idea what is going on. I have no idea when to expect AF either :wacko:


----------



## psychochick

Hahah Trying: I remember how that is, hope it does turn into a line but don't freak out too much! Remember when it was a real BFP, the line was unmistakable. I think that's what I learned from my BFP, all those squinting was pointless because if it is BFP it'll be super obvious. So just put the test down and breath :)

Yeah I'm finally in second tri. Feeling much much better too. Still having various grab bag of symptoms but relieved that I can eat again. Now I'm just waiting for 20 week scan to find out gender and hope second tri genetic screening goes well too. Hehe DH made a joke about how everyday is take your child to work day for me :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Hahah Trying: I remember how that is, hope it does turn into a line but don't freak out too much! Remember when it was a real BFP, the line was unmistakable. I think that's what I learned from my BFP, all those squinting was pointless because if it is BFP it'll be super obvious. So just put the test down and breath :)
> 
> Yeah I'm finally in second tri. Feeling much much better too. Still having various grab bag of symptoms but relieved that I can eat again. Now I'm just waiting for 20 week scan to find out gender and hope second tri genetic screening goes well too. Hehe DH made a joke about how everyday is take your child to work day for me :haha:

I have walked away from the tests :haha: A BFP is very obvious so I have no idea why I am looking so hard. Took another his morning and BFN. Today uterus feels slightly heavier so I think the witch will be here in a few days. You hear of so many women falling pregnant so quickly after a MC but it's never the case for us. I just need to accept that this will take a while and that my body will get pregnant again when it is ready :thumbup: 
I guess I just don't don't want to try for ages then MC again anyway. Would rather we conceived quickly and found out our fate sooner rather than later. This time ttc is test to see if the doctors are right I guess or if we do need to go private for more treatment, which we can't really afford right now. 

Glad you are feeling much better now. Must be a relief. Hahaha you DH is right! Never thought of it like that before :haha: Also you are never alone either. 
Your scan date will soon be here. Any feeling on what gender you are carrying? I am going to guess boy. I will prob get it wrong though as I said girl for Tesh hehe. But I have a 50/50 chance of getting it right &#128512;


----------



## psychochick

Yeah I'm with you like when I had my chemical that was my exact thought like if it took me 8 months just to get a chemical, how long before the real deal? If I were to get chemicals, shouldn't it have happened a little earlier? But I think falling within 3 months of a MC is still considered very fast. It doesn't have to be the first cycle. Could be a nice time to give the body a break.

I am definitely hoping for a girl but I have no idea why. I want a girl and a boy but I feel like I'd definitely want the girl. I have a friend who's 5 weeks ahead and we had very similar symptoms, both of us were rooting for girls, but she already confirmed a boy so now I'm thinking maybe I have a boy too since our symptoms were so similar. I'll definitely be happy with either of course, just want a little me


----------



## Trying4first1

It is definatley a valid way of thinking I think. Only natural. I would so love to fall again within a few months but I'm going to lower my expectations as the whole 'your more fertile after a miscarriage' is a myth. 

Although the doctor I spoke to at the fertility clinic last night told me that with each MC I will find it harder to get pregnant. WTH! I thought that was an awful thing to say to someone who suffers from RPL. We feel low and hopeless as it is without hearing that. Needless to say I won't be going there. I think it's a tactic to make people want testing/IVF. I know loads of people who have had losses and actually the time they have taken to get pregnant again varies. My cousin had 3 losses and sometimes it was very quick and others alot longer. It's just a game of luck. Sorry rant over. I was so upset and angry about it last night. 

I used to always root for a girl but now I would feel like the luckiest woman alive to have either. One of each however would be perfect &#128522; But I need to focus on at least trying to have the one for now. I can't even think beyond that yet. One step at a time...
Symptom wise I think it varies more from pregnancy to pregnancy. They say with girls you feel more sick but I know people who have been more sick with boys. I guess only the gender scan can tell for sure &#128522; (If baby isn't hiding his/her bits) hehe.


----------



## psychochick

Hm I don't think either of those is necessarily true: falling pregnant easier vs harder. I mean just from anecdotal accounts on and off the forums, it sounds like M/C doesn't usually affect future chances. I def think the fertility clinic likes to make things sound harder to make you want to use the clinic of course. I've heard this from other girls too, like their doctors assure them they don't have any problems conceiving, while fertility clinic would act like their history of M/C or length of time trying are huge red flags. Feels rigged to me!

yeah the gender stuff is just for fun. I care more if they're healthy. I had a dream last night where I was at the doc and they were looking at my numbers and whispering loudly to check my genetic screening results because my numbers looked bad and I woke up from it, almost like a nightmare! Wah!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks psychochick. You have confirmed my thoughts :thumbup: it's just a ploy to make money I think so couples go to them when they don't necessarily need help yet. My gyne was very positive and gave us a really good chance of being successful in the future. Wish I didn't get so upset about it now. Feel so silly. 
Ohhh that's an awful dream to have! &#128533; Thankfully only a dream. When do you get those results? Can't remember if you had them yet. Apologies. 
Well I think AF will be here tomorrow. Felt awful this eve. Major cramps and so tired. Had the pre AF headache all day that doesn't go even with pills every 3-4 hours. Eughhhh. Just want her to come now so I feel better


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me :af: is back day 24 this time spotting yesterday spotting today very light had a look back on my fertility friends at all my cycles it started to go weird from November when I started exercising so I am just putting it down to that now hers me charts https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d0330/ttc.png xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Caz! Yay for AF! :happydance: I have heard that exercise can mess with your cycles. I am returning to the gym this week so hoping it doesn't mess things up too much. 
CD32 (14dpo) now and nothing. No PMS today at all but BFN. Really hope AF shows soon as not used to these longer cycles. I have read that cycles can be messed up for a few months after a miscarriage so I'm not going to worry for now :thumbup:


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,
Definitely don't worry too much! My cycles took a few months to get back to regular and even regular was different from before. I think I've mentioned to you before, my cycles got shorter (well long right after d&c but eventually settled into shorter). 

Psychochick,
Hope you are enjoying your second Tri!!! 

I have a doctor's appt this Wednesday so really hope the placenta has moved! I know at the end of the day you just want everyone to be ok but I'm really nervous about c section. Weird thing about being cut open! Hahaha


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Trying,
> Definitely don't worry too much! My cycles took a few months to get back to regular and even regular was different from before. I think I've mentioned to you before, my cycles got shorter (well long right after d&c but eventually settled into shorter).
> 
> Psychochick,
> Hope you are enjoying your second Tri!!!
> 
> I have a doctor's appt this Wednesday so really hope the placenta has moved! I know at the end of the day you just want everyone to be ok but I'm really nervous about c section. Weird thing about being cut open! Hahaha

Thank you hungry. That's very reassuring. I really hope these long cycles don't stick around for too long CD33 and no sign of AF at all. Got some more pelvic cramps last night so put on a pad before bed as I was certain she would arrive in the middle of the night. Maybe it will be another 35 day cycle. 
I guess my body will sort itself out eventually. This is just so different to my last MC. I think TTC is going to be a very long road this time. My body has probably had enough and is In protest :haha: 

Good luck with the docs!! Hope placenta has moved. Fingers crossed. I don't like the idea of being cut open either so I sympathise there. But as you say. Long as everyone is ok :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

caz: It's possible for exercise to change your cycles if you just started, but usually if you keep the same exercise schedule, your cycles should still settle down. So hopefully it'll stay regular now. :)

Trying: Yeah I know what you mean about long cycles, although having long LP can be a good thing. Waiting for AF is always annoying though. I just want it to either show or stay away and get BFP.

Hungry: thanks! I am mostly happy right now. No more nausea but I still struggle with eating. I can appreciate food, but I never feel satisfied. I'll feel full and need to stop eating, but I'll still feel unsatisfied. It's a really uncomfortable feeling. Oh well, just gotta deal one symptom at a time. Good luck on your appointment, let us know how it goes :)

I have one more genetic screening test for second tri, it's basically a blood test that I have to take some time in the upcoming month. And the anatomy scan will be in the beginning of May during which hopefully we won't see any anomalies with the baby's parts. I can't wait to see the baby again. Hopefully I can feel the baby move in there soon, still can't yet. I can't believe people in the past didn't see their babies until they popped out after 9 months! It's weird to know that it exists in there but not see it haha


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick 
Yeah the long LP is definatley at good thing :thumbup: but I hate the waiting. Still no sign of AF :wacko: really hoping this isn't the new norm for me and that my cycles get shorter. I feel like we are missing out on previous TTC time. It's going to take ages as it is without waiting for AF to make an appearance. Come on :witch: hurry up! 

Ps going to call the hospital today to see if they have my results. Been 11 weeks now and not heard anything


----------



## Trying4first1

Well called up and they can't find my results :cry: been waiting all this time and now this. Got to call back on Thursday as they need to try and locate them. Not a happy bunny


----------



## psychochick

:growlmad: omg that is so infuriating! I really hope they only misplaced it. This is so unprofessional.


----------



## Trying4first1

I know. I am so mad. I've spent most of the day tearful. It's really upset me that they could be so careless. 
Praying that they are found and that I get some answers on Thursday


----------



## HungryM3

Trying, 
I would be so pissed off! All that waiting for this kind of response!!! I hope that they either find it or are able to request for a duplicate somehow. 

Psychochick,
Everything going well? When's your next appt?

I'm having my 35 week appt later today. Nervous as I really hope all is well and that placenta has shifted. Or at least is showing signs that it's moved and there's hope that it will still move the next few weeks. But I don't feel like my belly has grown much, so I'm not sure. Movement is related to the uterus blowing up like a balloon. As it blows up, it's supposed to stretch and move up.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi hungry. 
Oh I am. So angry about it. I reply hope so too. I am going to be calling again tomorrow. Hoping for a better response. I will let you know what happens. 
Finally started spotting this afternoon. So looks like another 35 day cycle. At least it's not longer which is good. But just hope they become shorter eventually once I start to ovulate again. Iam going to temp next month even though I hate it just to see if ovulation resumes as normal :thumbup:

Good luck again with the appointment. Please let me know how you get on. Fingers are crossed for you :flower:


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi hungry.
> Oh I am. So angry about it. I reply hope so too. I am going to be calling again tomorrow. Hoping for a better response. I will let you know what happens.
> Finally started spotting this afternoon. So looks like another 35 day cycle. At least it's not longer which is good. But just hope they become shorter eventually once I start to ovulate again. Iam going to temp next month even though I hate it just to see if ovulation resumes as normal :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck again with the appointment. Please let me know how you get on. Fingers are crossed for you :flower:

Did you manage to get an answer this time round? 

So... My scan showed the placenta hadn't moved. At least not enough to clear the bladder. That's the benchmark here to go for natural birth. My doctor isn't that pleased in the sense that she would have been happier to know by now it had moved out of the way. She did a blood test for me for my blood count just in preparation should I need a c sec which seems like a high possibility now :-( even though it's not blocking the cervix, it's close enough she's worried I may bleed out and need an emergency c sec and blood transfusion. Appt again next week to see where it is. And as long as no signs of early labor she says she will wait and see. But really seems like chances are getting slimmer? 

I wonder what's the chances of it moving in the next week or so.


----------



## psychochick

Hungry: that's a bummer.. I'm glad they're on top of it though and prepared. I don't have any information about the placenta moving but I just talked with my mom again, who had two c-sections and she assured me c-sections are not as scary as it seems. Just as long as you and the baby are safe.

You probably didn't see my msgs from the previous page, I am doing well, waiting for my anatomy scan in early May at 19.5 weeks! Can't wait!!

Trying: yay for new cycle. Temping could be annoying but sometimes having the information actually makes you freak out less.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: any updates about the karotype?? I hope they haven't permanently lost it :nope:


----------



## HungryM3

psychochick:
your next scan is coming up really soon! are you excited? have you felt an increase in energy level coming into the second tri? I did! and an improvement in my appetite :) Can't wait for your scan, so we know if you are having a boy or girl!

Thanks for asking your mom about c secs. I am still hoping i don't have to go there, but it will be what it is.

Good news is that I went for another scan today. Placenta didn't move up enough in the ultrasound but she did an internal scan and said she saw the baby's head! And no placenta, so she has given me the go ahead to try for natural first, but if excessive bleeding then it will become a c sec immediately. So on that note, baby will be arriving EARLY! Anytime in the next week or 2! now i'm nervous!

Trying:
I hope you managed to hear back on your tests and everything is going well.


----------



## psychochick

Omg Hungry, 1-2 weeks! That is exciting! I hope the natural birth works. It seems that they're prepared though, which is great. I can't imagine giving birth before modern medicine. I forget.. did you already have names picked out??

My ultrasound is still 2.5 weeks away. Soooo lonnggg. I definitely want to see my baby again. And looking forward to finding out the gender. Probably by then you'll already have had your girl :O That's super crazy to think about.

Anxiously awaiting updates from you Trying :flower: Hope everything's well.


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick

That's where they say in olden times, I probably Will die during childbirth or after! 

Yeah we do have names picked out already  we are too picky to leave that till last minute. 

I do hope natural birth works out too. C sec would also require us to wait much longer before we have the second one. So...... Not really yay about that. 

I can't believe you have to wait 20 weeks to find out the gender. We are so lucky to have the option of blood tests here. I can't imagine waiting that long when there are options to find out at 10-12 weeks nowadays. Hahaa it's so different how things are handled where you guys are at. Like how long it took for Trying to get back her karotyping results.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies. 
Sorry I have been away. Been trying to put the whole ttc thing at the back of my mind this week. 
I finally got my results on Tuesday. Nothing was wrong with the baby :wacko: I wasn't sure how to take this so I just cried my eyes out. I felt that our baby died for no reason as they were perfectly healthy. So we were feeling a bit perplexed. 
DH is still ok with trying again and is willing to give the TLC method and baby asprin a go. If his doesn't work then we will go private. 
Now just hoping falling pregnant again isn't another slow boat ride. Fingers crossed! 

Hungry I am so glad that you have had the go ahead for a natural birth :thumbup: What fantastic news! 

Psychochick I hope all is well with you!? 

CD11 here I think. Not much going on. I haven't managed to temp as I keep waking up and not getting at least 3 hours of block sleep before I wake up for work. Not sure whether to just do it anyway?


----------



## psychochick

Trying: well firstly I'm glad they didn't forget about your results. I also have mixed feelings about the results, not sure how to feel about it. I think it's good news in that chromosomal abnormalities can't be changed, but other things can, like using baby aspirin or other things to address any deficiencies. That means future pregnancies can succeed if they monitor you closely and make sure ur getting everything you need. I hope they will do it after your next BFP.


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies!!:wave: 

It's taken me a while To catch up with the thread, sorry I have been mia for so long. Had an emotional time with dh a few Weeks back And ended up moving To my parents place for a bit but we're back again.

Trying I see your cycles are back but longer now? I think it's still gonna take a while for your body To readjust itself back To normal. I think as long as u are ovulating you shouldn't have a prob. So strange that your results came back with nothing wrong... I think it's more frustrating not knowing why things happened the way they did. But surely after your miscarriages they will monitor u more carefully when u do fall pregnant again? Not sure if u would be interested in the soy isoflavones this time around? I think u And dh should settle into ttc again at your own pace :thumbup: 

Psychochic, I cannot believe u are almost halfway thru your second tri!! So excited for u To find out the gender, not long now hey! And then just a short while after u have your anatomy scan. Have u felt any movements from Baby yet? I attached a pic from maternity shoot at the bottom- we only ended up doing it Wednesday last week cos of some rainy weather recently. Had my Baby shower on 3 April- couldn't believe the amount of stuff we got, it's like we hardly needed To get anythin ourselves! 

Hungry I cannot believe u are going To deliver in the next week or two!! That is so amazing I can't believe how quickly time went. I only have 4 Weeks or so left myself, And honestly cannot believe it either. I am so unbelievably uncomfortable that I really can't wait for him To arrive already as my body is just so done being pregnant. I can hardly get off the bed properly, been suffering with spd And there is so much pain And pressure down below it's excruciating. I have put on 27.5lbs!!! I feel so so huge And uncomfortable. Baby's head has been down since 28 Weeks And still is for now. Have my app tomorrow afternoon. Last app he was weighing 5.2lbs at 32+4! Scared To see what he weighs tomorrow. I really hope I have a natural delivery too they haven't let me know yet tho. Have u got a name for your little girl yet? All Baby's things ready? Have got so much on my mind I feel like I am losing it sometimes lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## psychochick

Tesh! Oh glad things are back to normal, was getting worried for a while! Hope you and DH are doing great now, let us know if you need to talk.

That's a lovely photo. I love your dress and the lighting, so tender and warm, you make me want to do a photoshoot now :O Seems like something really precious and special about this time in our lives.

I also can't believe how far along you are. Sounds like third trimester is rather tough, I don't look forward to it =\ 27.5 lbs sounds ok right? You certainly look fantastic in your photoshoot. I do get pretty stressed out about weight now actually. I never used to worry about my weight, as long as I felt healthy and fit, but now we are looking at the numbers every week and I'm always worried I'm gaining too much. That reminds me: can you guys tell me, was your weight gain mostly linear, or did you gain more during third tri vs second tri etc.? The chart the doc gave me shows a linear gain but just seems like most of the weight gain would be later on, isn't it?


----------



## Tesh23

Hey psychochic! Yeah we are fine now things are back to normal. I think a mixture of being super hormonal And dh having a hard time at work And also stress of Baby shower, photo shoot, graduation all just became one big call of stress And chaos! 

Have now finalised the nursery And am busy with getting everythin moved in And installed. We decided To make the nursery part of our room cos it's really big. So it's just our bed that's the only thing that's gonna be in there, And then our closet And bathroom are walk in And seperate. Reason being is building would never be finished in time so we scrapped the idea of moving for now it's too stressful so last minute.

Yeah the shoot I was a bit hesitant on at first but once we got there the photographer made us so comfortable we ended up having so much fun. 

I also stressed about weight my entire pregnancy because I had never reached these Numbers before in my life. And although it's all for a beautiful miracle doesn't actually make it easy to see yourself put on the weight for sure! My weight gain is pretty average although I was hoping To gain less, but my boy is big at over 5.3lbs already so hopefully most of it is him lol *wishful thinking*

My weight gain was quite steady. In first tri I didn't gain anythin as I lost 2lbs And then gained it back by the end of first tri. So it's went on steadily throughout second tri until I give 22 Weeks. From 22-26 Weeks I put on my most weight for some reason- about 6-7lbs! But it went back To a normal steady pace from there. Since third tri I have put on a total of about 8-9lbs so far.

I am allowed To go up To 35lbs by the end To remain average lol. I think though that weight gain in pregnancy is completely individual To each women as is losing the weight after pregnancy. My best advice is To take it as it comes, even though it's gonna be tough seeing yourself put on weight. As long as u are being fairly healthy I think u will be perfectly fine!


----------



## psychochick

Ahh right your graduation is this month right? Has it already happened? Congrats! Haha I totally have the pregnancy moodiness too although I think it's also offset by fatigue. Everything I felt was doubled but I was also too tired to express it :haha: just stayed in bed most of first tri and grumbled. Second tri is much better though on both counts, I think I'm just happy to feel normal again.

Yeah it's a really weird experience for me that I'm supposed to gain weight, but at a specific rate. So it's always stressful looking at the scale because I'm not sure what I want the scale to read lol Also I was worried about gestational diabetes before because of the high glucose in my prenatal urianalysis, so I wanted to make sure I don't gain weight too fast. My doctor actually had another urine sample tested from me, and this time I had normal glucose so maybe I don't have to worry about that afterall.

Oh I realized you asked about baby movements, I still can't tell "gas" from what is possibly "movements" haha. I think sometimes I feel pops but it's so infrequent I wonder if it's my imagination.

I think we will do something similar with our nursery too, like have some furniture in our room, especially at the beginning. My mom recommended it cuz she's like, why would you want to have to walk to a different room at night to feed the baby, that sounds like a hassle. I've been getting a lot of mom-wisdom about baby care but I wonder if some of it is too old fashioned. Like my mom told me to get glass bottles only because she didn't trust boiling any other material and she said bottles are supposed to be boiled. But nowadays seems like people use polypropylene and silicone. This was Chinese technique though where people didn't really trust the water quality so probably not super relevant in the states.


----------



## Tesh23

It's good that no more glucose was detected I am sure you won't have a prob with gd :thumbup:

Yep I had my scan last Tuesday, den maternity shoot on Wednesday And graduation on Thursday. Then Friday Saturday Sunday we were busy going around sorting out nursery stuff so needless To say last week completely drained me :wacko:

I have attached a pic of a Mock up of the nursery! 

I am sure u will feel movements pretty soon! If not my personal theory is I think you may be having a girl!! :winkwink: I felt my first movement which felt like taps or knocking at 16+4. 

I like the way your mum thinks! Hehe. My own personal choice is To use the avent glass bottles with natural nipple. I have nothin against the plastic bottles but I just feel better using And cleaning the glass bottles. I guess it comes down To personal comfort And choice? But I also feel glass is easier To clean for some reason. And now days the plastic bottles can be sterilised in the microwave with a steriliser so it makes things so much simpler!

My scan went well today Baby is a 6 pounder at just 34+4! Dreading To know what he will be at my next app in a Weeks time :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## psychochick

Ohh I like the mock, is that the sort of thing you do for a living? Your place looks bigger than ours. It's nice that there's a nook just for the nursery. I think for us the furniture would be placed all over the room. Like bassinet, crib, dresser, chair etc.

Haha wow 6 pounder already! Man when I was born I was 5 lbs only! Gonna be a big boy :) I think I might've felt movement last night, cuz it lasted a few seconds and was closer to the surface so it didn't feel like gas. Kinda felt like the baby was stretching its legs against my stomach hehe. I woke DH up just to tell him about it hehehe.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi ladies 
Gosh I have missed so much! 

Psychochick and Tesh I feel like you are saying. It's harder not having any reason in a way as there is no fix. Whereas if there was a reason then at least we know what to do. Next pregnancy we will be monitored very carefully airing the first tri. Extra scans etc and I will be taking baby asprin from BFP onwards. 
Tesh I was wondering about the soy myself. I got a positive OPK yesterday on CD17, but I guess that is ok if I have a 35 day cycle now? So weird how your cycles can completely change. Longer cycles are fine I read as long as you ovulate. They may settle back down but it will prob take a while. This is only my third cycle since everything so I can't expect miracles just yet. 
This cycle I have been temping. No rise yet so will see what happens tomorrow. I have had tons of EWCM and am very crampy today. Hoping this is a good sign :thumbup: we havnt gone mad with the BD as we are taking a relaxed approach. Every other day BD. 
Tesh I love your maternity shoot pic! What a fab idea! It's very warming and completely beautiful! Loving the nursery look too! The wall sticker is fab! Can't believe he will be here soon!! 
Psychochick your pregnancy is really whizzing by!! Sounds as if that was def a movement that you felt :happydance: so exciting! Can't wait to find out your gender Scan news!

Hungry I hope all is well with you!? Not long now surely!?


----------



## HungryM3

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Sorry I have been away. Been trying to put the whole ttc thing at the back of my mind this week.
> I finally got my results on Tuesday. Nothing was wrong with the baby :wacko: I wasn't sure how to take this so I just cried my eyes out. I felt that our baby died for no reason as they were perfectly healthy. So we were feeling a bit perplexed.
> DH is still ok with trying again and is willing to give the TLC method and baby asprin a go. If his doesn't work then we will go private.
> Now just hoping falling pregnant again isn't another slow boat ride. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Hungry I am so glad that you have had the go ahead for a natural birth :thumbup: What fantastic news!
> 
> Psychochick I hope all is well with you!?
> 
> CD11 here I think. Not much going on. I haven't managed to temp as I keep waking up and not getting at least 3 hours of block sleep before I wake up for work. Not sure whether to just do it anyway?

Trying, 

I know exactly how you feel about the results. I was the same with my first loss. Nothing was wrong so then i'm like ok.. how do i know it won't happen again. Then I had my second loss but that came back with some abnormality. But still i dont have answers as to what happened the first time round. But i guess we just have to take it as it is and just hope that it won't happen again. Don't give up. 



Tesh23 said:


> Hungry I cannot believe u are going To deliver in the next week or two!! That is so amazing I can't believe how quickly time went. I only have 4 Weeks or so left myself, And honestly cannot believe it either. I am so unbelievably uncomfortable that I really can't wait for him To arrive already as my body is just so done being pregnant. I can hardly get off the bed properly, been suffering with spd And there is so much pain And pressure down below it's excruciating. I have put on 27.5lbs!!! I feel so so huge And uncomfortable. Baby's head has been down since 28 Weeks And still is for now. Have my app tomorrow afternoon. Last app he was weighing 5.2lbs at 32+4! Scared To see what he weighs tomorrow. I really hope I have a natural delivery too they haven't let me know yet tho. Have u got a name for your little girl yet? All Baby's things ready? Have got so much on my mind I feel like I am losing it sometimes lol.

Tesh, 

Well haha in the next week or 2.. i'm still around and baby is still comfortably staying in. By friday, it will be 2 weeks. So we'll see. haha.. baby's head isn't engaged as at the last appt. But i definitely feel you about all the pain and pressure. I do get it once in a while and walking just feels so uncomfortable. It feels like a constant need to pee and that you're just going to burst open. I think we've gained almost the same amount of weight. But my baby is a lot lighter than yours. Last week, it was estimated to be around 2.7kg. Yeah we have a name!

Well, ready or not, that is all up in the air. I'm not quite sure if we are totally ready and prepared cos there might be things that we didn't know we have to get. It's like my hospital bag has been packed but missing half the stuff! I couldn't pack my toiletries in as I'm still using them. But luckily, the hospital isn't far from where i am. 

Psychochick,

My weight gain was also not quite linear. I didn't put on any weight in the first tri, put on most in my second. And in the last 3 weeks, I have barely put on any weight. in total i'm up 12-13kg at week 37. 

I am also going with glass bottles just cos i don't feel like it is entirely safe to use BPA free bottles. The only downside to glass bottles are that they are pretty heavy! my friend's kids did not take to glass bottles. It was too heavy and they refused to hold them up themselves, so they ended up having to go for plastic. 

I intend to put the baby in a separate room, only cos I didn't want to have to deal with separation anxiety later down the road. So I guess I'll just have to suffer during these few months first.


----------



## psychochick

Trying: every other day BD sounds perfect. We did that the cycle we got it. I like it better, feels more natural, less like scheduled work.

Hungry: oooh it's getting closer and closer everyday to the delivery date :D btw, how do they estimate the baby's weight? Is it based on bump size and your weight gain?

I'm definitely waiting anxiously for the scan next wednesday. Not just for gender but also anatomy scan. I keep reading about all sorts of issues people find during the scan. Also, I hear that's the last scan before the baby is born! I did not know that heh. I thought they would scan to find out the baby's position or something? Or do they know that just by touching the belly?


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick,

Are you excited for your scan tomorrow?? Please keep us updated! I'm so excited to find out all about it. 

I think it's different here from where you're at. I had scans every month after 20 weeks. Which became every 2 weeks after 32 weeks and every week after 35 weeks. So... We got them pretty often. My baby was head down very early on but and never engaged even after I went into labor! They only confirmed the low lying placenta in the 34 weeks so I can't imagine only having a scan at 20 weeks and that's it!!! I would go nuts. 

I'm actually not quite sure how the weight is estimated. Haha I never asked! But I know it is done via the ultrasound machine. Doctor takes a few measurements like head size. Maybe it's from those? I don't think she puts in information like weight gain unless it's all set up before I enter her room?

So, my girl arrived on April 30 in the early morning! I started having regular contractions early morning of April 29 which worked out as my doctor's appt was at noon that day. Checked into the hospital at 5pm. Contractions got worse and worse and closer in frequency. I tapped out at 8pm and got an epidural. Haha I thought I would see how long I could go on. Thank goodness for that as I managed to rest on and off for the rest of the night and I'm so glad that I managed to have a natural birth without needing an emergency c sec. 

So, sorry if I'm a bit slower in replying! It's been a huge adjustment. 

I hope you guys are doing well. 

Trying, come update us soon and Tesh, I hope your pregnancy is going well and you are enjoying the last few weeks of him inside your belly. I'm missing her kicks and nudges! All I'm left with is a jelly belly which I've never had my whole life!


----------



## psychochick

Omg Hungry, CONGRATULATIONS! And no need for emergency c-sec woohoo! Post pictures!

Just wanted to say that for now cuz it's late here, I'll post more tomorrow after my scan. Excited but anxious about what the results would be.


----------



## Trying4first1

hey ladies, sorry its been a while

Firstly congratulations to Hungry!!! I bet you are feeling so relieved that she is finally here! :) Such amazing news! So glad that you wee able to have a natural birth in the end. Hope all is going well!?
Even though my results gave no answers we are still not giving up . However if it happens again i am pushing to be referred to a recurrent miscarriage research centre. I am just hoping its been nothing more than bad luck, but i am not sure. 
Pschochick hope all goes well with the scan! let us know how it all goes! 
I agree that every other day BD is better as it does feel more natural. Although I know it will take us way longer to conceive, but the extra stress is not worth it Ive spent almost two years and i refuse to let it take over my life anymore. 
I temped for a bit this cycle and I did ovulate, but not a strong one. Temps only rose by 0.2 of a degree so not far above the cover line. Breats are very slightly tender so I'm guessing progesterone has risen but not very high due to weak ovulation. So I guess at least i have started ovulating again, maybe in the next couple of months things will be back to normal. My poor body has been through so much its bound to take time. 
Took a test today at 12dpo as I am drinking tomorrow eve, was negative so I can do this with no worries. Falling pregnant this cycle really wouldnt have been good anyway as I have my 30th party, two weddings and a hen night too attend and not to mention going away. Be best not to feel sick and tired and to be able to have drink (or more) and enjoy. Also i wanted to go into the thermal springs which now I can. Yayyyy! So yes, a BFN was meant to be this cycle. After this mont I want a BFP to hurry the hell up hahaha


----------



## psychochick

The verdict is in: :blue: !! Even before the tech told us the gender, I knew it was a boy. Could clearly see the thing between his legs  And then she showed us the bum view and it was unmistakable.

All measurements were normal! She walked us through almost everything, I didn't even know there were so many things to check. My second tri screening results haven't come back yet but I'm hearing that no news is good news because if something was wrong, they'd tell us asap. Also I figure if the scan measurements were normal then things are probably ok since the baby would probably show some abnormalities in development if there were serious defects. So I'm very relieved and excited. Can't wait to meet my little monkey.

Trying: my BFP cycle my temp actually didn't rise that much post-O and I totally thought it was a weak O as well. I did have a cold though so that may have affected my temps as it was all up and down. But by the time I got BFP, my temps were def hitting the ceiling of what a strong post-O temp was for me. That's also why I liked temping, it does give you some indicators of how hopeful to be heh. Although I still hoped even when temps weren't good =\

Yeah let your body rest and have fun at all the upcoming festivities.

Hungry: again wanted to say congrats and very glad to hear the birth worked out well. Now that I've had the anatomy scan, it's time to freak out about birth and newborn care  Our systems seem to be different. My doc said my next scan would be at 36 weeks to see the position of the baby. If nothing else happens I won't see the baby until then! Dang. But it's ok now that I've started to feel the baby move and kick, I feel like I already have the direct line to the baby.


----------



## Trying4first1

Congrats psychochick!! :happydance: Boy parts can def not be mistaken. Hehe. so thrilled for you and that all went well. I wouldn't worry about any results. No news is definitely good news I say :thumbup: you are almost half way now. Going so fast! 
With the temp thing it is definitely a good indicator. Soon as I saw the low temps I knew that this cycle was likely to be a bust. Last time we conceived my temps were way higher. I'm just going to chalk it down to it being my first ovulation in 5 months. I think my body needs to learn what to do again. 
Me and DH plan to try and enjoy life. Everyday I wake up thinking about everything that's happened and I wonder whether we will be parents ones day, I still feel that my body has let us down and I struggle with the fact that we don't know why. I am petrified that it will happen again but at the same time I am happy to try again (strange I know). As much as not being able to have a child right now hurts we are learning to keep ourselves busy. Our situation is out of our control, so we are doing all of the things that we can that are in our control. We will not give up &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

Thanks Trying. You're definitely not alone in feeling the lack of control. I think the entire fertility experience feels pretty much out of our hands. I feel the same way since starting TTC. Like inexplicably, the BD wasn't working, then just as inexplicably, it worked that one time, and then my body started undergoing so many changes. It feels like you throw in your ticket and you wait for fate to make a decision. So the only thing to do is to keep throwing in your ticket so at least you have a shot at winning something. Yes, don't give up! I'm glad to see you're so positive about this :)


----------



## Tesh23

Oh my gosh Hungry huge congrats on the arrival of your little girl!!!:happydance: So pleased everything went well! U must be so over the moon with your little bundle. Can only imagine the adjustment of having her out And with u now. Hope you are enjoying every second! Can't wait to see a pic!:flower: 

Trying thank u :flower: 
You are right your body does need time to adjust after all it's been through. I'm really disheartened for u that the results of the testing hasn't yielded any answers.. But some things I guess we just will never get answers too. I'm so proud of your attitude though even through everything. You are definitely made of somethin strong And special! I send all my blessings to u that no matter what gets thrown your way that u will be a mama one day soon, And u will look back on everything And it will all be worth it.

I love how busy u are And that u get To go away! The springs sounds heavenly I really am jealous! Where bout are u in your cycle right now? 

Psychochic! Aw congrats on finding out you're having a little boy!! &#128153; When I found out I was having a boy I was actually disappointed for a day. And the next morning I got up feeling so in love with the reality of a son I couldn't imagine having anythin else from that point on! I think in the US it works a bit different you're right. Here we have monthly appointments until 26 Weeks. Then appointments every two Weeks until 34 Weeks. Then every week until Baby arrives.

So I am finally full term today yay. Had my weekly appointment And he is now 7lbs! 3.5kg! I have put on 33lbs! 

Doctor told me if he is near 7.7lbs by next week's appointment I will have To go for a section which I really don't want to do.. I would rather push for an induction than a section!


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: congrats! is "section" the same as "c section"? If so, how come both you and Hungry are so averse to c section? Like obviously it's pretty invasive but I'm totally freaked out by the idea of a baby ripping through the birth canal. c section sounds so much more under control hahaha. I do know that it's better for the baby to have gone through the process though, so I'm willing to do a natural birth, but if need be, I am willing to take the tradeoffs too heheh

I also had no idea that 7.7lb would be a cutoff weight. I feel like babies here are born far more than 7.7 lbs like 10 lbs. I certainly think that's too huge and would prefer the baby to be at a reasonable size when it's coming out but I didn't think they'd actually force it out. Are you gonna try the whole, eat spicy foods and take walks to try to start labor then?

Yeah I thought I'd be more disappointed about a boy cuz I did want at least one girl. But realistically I was so relieved that things were measuring normally that I didn't feel anything else. Also, the reason I wanted a daughter is because I want a mini-me I think. But I hear that sons take after mothers, and daughters after fathers actually. Certainly was true of me and my brother, so maybe having a son will actually get me what I wanted hehehe.


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,

Try not to worry too much. The more you worry, the harder it is to get pregnant due to stress. It apparently affects our body! So its good you are going away on holidays and trying to enjoy yourself! I know it's a tough journey. I'm with you on that. It's almost unreal that I have my daughter here now. Safe and sound. But the whole pregnancy i was worried as well. First tri worried about miscarrying, second tri worried about miscarrying still as well as genetic test and is she growing well, third tri worried about stillborns (don't ask me why! but i just worried about everything possible due to my history). So every time i didn't feel her for a while i started to freak out. I kept to myself and didn't share these with the husband as I know I was just being paranoid. So it doesn't get easy with our history, but we gotta try to be positive! Somehow! And hope that theres always a rainbow behind the clouds. 

Psychochick

CONGRATS!!! A boy!!!! It doesn't matter whether its a boy or girl! as long as they are healthy!!!! That's all that's important to me nowadays! Too bad if the in laws don't get a son to carry the family name, you know asians! AS long as my child is healthy, i'm happy. 

Glad that the scans all show that the baby is normal and healthy! but i can't believe you guys only get scans at 20 weeks then 36 weeks!!! I think i would go nuts. So at 36 weeks, they will scan to see where the placenta is and whether the baby has turned / engaged? But what if people went into labor early? Wouldn't they have no clue what the situation is in there? I'm so glad where I am at, they do scan us regularly! it was definitely a reassurance after every appointment. But good you are feeling kicks and stuff now, those are always a reassurance to me in between appointments that she's still there! haha.

I didn't want a c section because at the end of the day it's a pretty invasive op! They cut through the stomach, the many layers of muscles and the uterus. I can see why people choose to do that because you know exactly when you will go check in to the hospital and you don't have to go through labor. But for me, I feel that the recovery will be longer. And since I'm quite active, i don't think i can imagine having such a big surgery. I'm not saying natural is easier cos i'm also in pain from the episiotomy and tear my daughter gave me (since she decided to come out sunny side egg style). It's been a week and it still hurts. But i feel that the recovery should be way faster than c sec. Plus, with c sec, you might end up having scar tissues when the wounds heal. I guess just overall i feel natural would be better in the long run? makes sense?

Tesh, 

it's been a change! haha i haven't had a straight night of sleep! i'm up every 3 hours either pumping or feeding her. I feel like a cow!!! But thank goodness i have help so i do get to lie down and do my own things for a bit. She cries every hour or so, so if i didn't have help i think i could imagine how drained i would be. 

3.5kg!! you've got a huge baby!! but as my doc says, its all relative. But i believe we are quite similar in built, so thats why your doc is worried if he gets too big. But I guess it's no harm trying to deliver naturally first and if you have trouble then go for a c sec. Rather than opt for a c sec from the start? Would your doc be open to that? My friends both delivered sons last year and they weighed 3.7kg and managed to do it naturally!


----------



## psychochick

Hungry: yeah the episiotomy stuff totally freaks me out but seeing you be such a trooper actually makes me feel a little better. Do you still need a surgery to fix the tears or is it meant to heal naturally? Yeah I guess it's cuz my mom had a csec and I can hardly see her scar and she's never had much trouble with her abs muscles or anything. But then again like you, my mom's a trooper so she can deal with whatever comes her way so maybe I just don't know the worst of it haha.

Oh actually, we already agreed on giving my last name to this baby, whether girl or boy. DH's family already has two grandsons and I also don't think his parents care much. I also don't actually care so much actually, but I never believed in automatically taking on the father's name anyways so I made that clear to DH a long time ago that I wanted representation hehe. I also suggested combining our last names to make a new last name but he didn't like the sound of the combined name. Oh well!


----------



## HungryM3

Hey psychochick,

Actually I was terrified too but because I had epidural, I didn't even feel the snip when it happened. And neither did I feel the tear when it happened. 

But... When the epidural wears off.... That's a different story Hahaa I think it just felt painful and sore down there for 8 days for me. Walking was not impossible, but felt like I had a waddle. Sitting was not comfortable. Neither was getting up after sitting. I was terrified to go to the toilet. Maybe it's just me. It lasted 8 days then suddenly I woke up one day and it felt heaps better. Now it's back to normal. No longer feel pain. My friend's pain lasted 10. So I would say you feel better within 2 weeks. I took painkillers for 4 days and decided to stop just cos I was BFing. It was supposed to be safe but I never like taking medications if I didn't have to. Just in case. 

So your so will have your last name? yiur husband is cool to be ok with that. Haha I think my husband will never agree to something like that. Not that I thought about it! 

My life has completely changed. It's revolved around the timings I need to BF or pump. Lucky for now, I'm doing confinement so haven't gone out other than to the Paediatrician. My daughter has jaundice which got worse over the week. Just finished 3 days of photo therapy. Thank goodness it's improved and she doesn't have to be admitted once again. 

Hope you're all doing well. 

Trying, I hope you are ok! But I take it that you've been keeping yourself busy and happy. 

Tesh, your baby should be full term! Are you excited?? You're going to be meeting him soon.


----------



## psychochick

Ah.. thanks for sharing your experience Hungry, I'm glad that the recovery isn't too bad. I think I can bear 10 days of discomfort. Also glad to see that you feel better now! I don't think you're alone in being terrified of the toilet, I've read that a ton of times just on this forum. I mean my friend got hemorrhoids randomly and she was terrified of eating certain foods because it'll hurt in the bathroom. So I imagine a big tear would be so much worse.

Sorry to hear about the jaundice! Is that common? I read that it's common because placenta used to remove the unnecessary substances and now there's no placenta to help baby do the work.

Yea we're likely to give my son my last name. I think he agrees it's reasonable since his family does already have grandsons whereas mine does not. And my little brother is much younger. I think we plan on giving our second child DH's last name, to be equitable. My DH is very easy going and I'm a very convincing person ;)

Hope you all had a very happy mother's day!


----------



## HungryM3

Psychochick,

Ya. Looking back I don't remember how bad it was. But going through it, you kinda felt miserable haha but you can definitely ask for stool softener or a mild laxative. And eat plenty of fruits and vegetables when you get home. 

I asked my doctor about hemorrhoids. Apparently some people are predisposed to getting it. So not everyone will get it. My friend told me she got it and asked me to ask if I had cos that would make sitting and going toilet even more painful. 

jaundice is pretty common in Asia. I'm not sure about uk or us. I know Asian kids tend to have it. Majority have it to a certain degree and it's very common to need to put them under the sun bed when they are born. Oh, and jaundice tends to show up only 3 days after being born and peaks between 5-7 days after. My daughter didn't have it the first 2 days. I've also read that it's because of the liver not being 100% when born and it takes a while to get there? But there are many theories like the blood group of parents?

thats kinda cool that you get to do that. Your parents must be pleased to have a grandson with their last name! Not many would have that opportunity and have a son in law that is willing to do that. You are definitely way convincing!!! Hahaha


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Thanks Trying. You're definitely not alone in feeling the lack of control. I think the entire fertility experience feels pretty much out of our hands. I feel the same way since starting TTC. Like inexplicably, the BD wasn't working, then just as inexplicably, it worked that one time, and then my body started undergoing so many changes. It feels like you throw in your ticket and you wait for fate to make a decision. So the only thing to do is to keep throwing in your ticket so at least you have a shot at winning something. Yes, don't give up! I'm glad to see you're so positive about this :)

Hi psychochick. 
That's the thing about the BD it doesn't work no matter how well timed your are then all of a sudden it does. You then think wow that was easy! Haha. I am not expecting it to happen anytime soon especially if my ovulation is so weak at the moment. 
Not temping this cycle as want to be chilled out for my bday celebrations. I due to ovulate in about a week. But we have ppl staying so don't think we will get much chance to BD :wacko: 
Hope you are keeping well and little man isn't getting up to mischief! Hehe


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Oh my gosh Hungry huge congrats on the arrival of your little girl!!!:happydance: So pleased everything went well! U must be so over the moon with your little bundle. Can only imagine the adjustment of having her out And with u now. Hope you are enjoying every second! Can't wait to see a pic!:flower:
> 
> Trying thank u :flower:
> You are right your body does need time to adjust after all it's been through. I'm really disheartened for u that the results of the testing hasn't yielded any answers.. But some things I guess we just will never get answers too. I'm so proud of your attitude though even through everything. You are definitely made of somethin strong And special! I send all my blessings to u that no matter what gets thrown your way that u will be a mama one day soon, And u will look back on everything And it will all be worth it.
> 
> I love how busy u are And that u get To go away! The springs sounds heavenly I really am jealous! Where bout are u in your cycle right now?
> 
> Psychochic! Aw congrats on finding out you're having a little boy!! &#128153; When I found out I was having a boy I was actually disappointed for a day. And the next morning I got up feeling so in love with the reality of a son I couldn't imagine having anythin else from that point on! I think in the US it works a bit different you're right. Here we have monthly appointments until 26 Weeks. Then appointments every two Weeks until 34 Weeks. Then every week until Baby arrives.
> 
> So I am finally full term today yay. Had my weekly appointment And he is now 7lbs! 3.5kg! I have put on 33lbs!
> 
> Doctor told me if he is near 7.7lbs by next week's appointment I will have To go for a section which I really don't want to do.. I would rather push for an induction than a section!

Hi Tesh 
Glad that you are still about. Can't believe you are term now! It has all flown past! 
Thank you. We were very dishearten and it was a huge blow, but we just try not to think about it. I had my cry and left it at that. Otherwise it eats you up. Thank you for the blessings. We hold on to hope as its all we have. I think positive thinking is the way forward. I wasn't really a strong person until all of this happened to us. I think this has made me stronger and has changed me. I am learning of new ways to cope all of the time and I am proud that so far I'm not doing badly. Ok I have my moments but I'm entitled too and I have accepted that it's normal and its part of grief :thumbup: 
Now I am on CD9. Due to ovulate next Monday on CD17. Won't get much chance to BD though as we have ppl staying over, so we are kinda writing off this cycle and looking forward to the next &#128522;
We can't wait to get away. It's going to be amazing! 
Any signs of little one making an appearance yet!? Can't wait to hear of the news :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Psychochik - Having had a c-section and natural birth I can tell you the natural birth was way way easier than the section. And if I can help it I never want to have a section again because the recovery time was horrendous, I hemmoraged and had an infection with my section. I had tearing with my second baby that happened naturally as he was coming out and it actually wasn't too bad, it healed pretty naturally with the dissolving stitches so that was nice.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well congratulations to all who have had baby s :happydance: congratulations to the who have there :bfp: good luck to everyone else as for went back last week to have another ultrasounds on my cyst she said there is some think on the wall of the cyst got to have have bloods done and go and see a gyacoleagist just waiting on a app for the day she said don't worrie about any think because if it ewt its only now started to do somethink xx xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey hungry 
My doctor told me that stress hinders conception. I'm not sure how that works but it must block some signals or somehing? I am starting to feel anxious about trying but trying to keep a cool head. I know that one of my friends is pregnant and that's adding more pressure as I feel like a failure as I've had three shots at this now. Eughhh. Life is so cruel. 
I can see why you were nervous I will be the same. I will constantly worry about MC and then still birth. I will have to take one day at a time and feel happy with each day that I manage to get through. 
I keep trying to focus on our journey and am accepting that ours is a difficult one. Others we know have had it so easy, but that's life. Life isn't fair and it never will be. We need to appreciate what good we do have &#128522;


----------



## psychochick

sweetmama: thanks for sharing that. I think I assume that c-section is a controlled environment compared to natural birth. But I suppose our bodies also do a lot of work to make sure we're ready for the birth.

caz: I'm glad they're following up. You say there's something on the cyst itself? That's interesting, please let us know what they find.

Trying: sounds like you guys have a lot of fun planned! You never know, maybe you can have some spontaneous BD time despite your house guests. Could be exciting ;)

You know it's weird, when I was TTCing, it seemed like EVERYONE was falling pregnant, but now that I am, I swear it's like everyone else also stopped falling pregnant. But I know it's not because they stopped, I just don't pay as much attention to my social newsfeed as much. And when I do find out, it doesn't feel like another raised question of "when will that be me?" So in retrospect, I was also under a lot of pressure so I totally get where you're at. I think this is the best time to detach from all of that and not worry about what everyone else is doing. Don't even start thinking "when will that be me?" just tell yourself "that will be me someday soon". Hard to do I know, but otherwise the hole can be deep.

Hungry: thanks for the info on jaundice. We should still watch out for that, esp if it's related to the parents blood since we're Asian. So much can happen, I think we're gonna be worried about every little thing at the beginning. >.< I hope you're settling into your new routine, I hear it can be mind-numbingly repetitive and depressing especially with all the hormones.

Tesh: waiting for news from you girl! Any day now! :flower:

I've been going on mini-babymoons. We went for a weekend trip in which I did some hiking. I don't hike often but I can usually do pretty strenuous hikes without a problem, but not anymore! We did what I thought was a moderate hike and I was totally beat. Aching joints and muscles everywhere. :dohh: And I swear the baby was moving the entire hike, which didn't help. The scenery was wonderful though and I enjoyed the eating after the hikes. hehe. :munch:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Psychochik - No problem and the only difference with section is they cut you open, you still have the same amount of people in the room with you except one more to include the anesthesiologist which can be avoided if you have an all natural birth, more people means more chances of random bacteria escaping, means more chance of possible infection. A multitude of things can go wrong in the surgical procedure. Not trying to scare you but just give a perspective from experience.


----------



## caz & bob

psychochick said:


> sweetmama: thanks for sharing that. I think I assume that c-section is a controlled environment compared to natural birth. But I suppose our bodies also do a lot of work to make sure we're ready for the birth.
> 
> caz: I'm glad they're following up. You say there's something on the cyst itself? That's interesting, please let us know what they find.
> 
> Trying: sounds like you guys have a lot of fun planned! You never know, maybe you can have some spontaneous BD time despite your house guests. Could be exciting ;)
> 
> You know it's weird, when I was TTCing, it seemed like EVERYONE was falling pregnant, but now that I am, I swear it's like everyone else also stopped falling pregnant. But I know it's not because they stopped, I just don't pay as much attention to my social newsfeed as much. And when I do find out, it doesn't feel like another raised question of "when will that be me?" So in retrospect, I was also under a lot of pressure so I totally get where you're at. I think this is the best time to detach from all of that and not worry about what everyone else is doing. Don't even start thinking "when will that be me?" just tell yourself "that will be me someday soon". Hard to do I know, but otherwise the hole can be deep.
> 
> Hungry: thanks for the info on jaundice. We should still watch out for that, esp if it's related to the parents blood since we're Asian. So much can happen, I think we're gonna be worried about every little thing at the beginning. >.< I hope you're settling into your new routine, I hear it can be mind-numbingly repetitive and depressing especially with all the hormones.
> 
> Tesh: waiting for news from you girl! Any day now! :flower:
> 
> I've been going on mini-babymoons. We went for a weekend trip in which I did some hiking. I don't hike often but I can usually do pretty strenuous hikes without a problem, but not anymore! We did what I thought was a moderate hike and I was totally beat. Aching joints and muscles everywhere. :dohh: And I swear the baby was moving the entire hike, which didn't help. The scenery was wonderful though and I enjoyed the eating after the hikes. hehe. :munch:

inside was nothing but she something about on the wall of it weird xx xx


----------



## caz & bob

I had natural with my ds with my dd I had a section I would never go threw that again because I ended up back in 10 days later with a hemarige I lost 3.3 liters of blood had 6 blood tranfusens they had to put a bloon in me to contract my utras down they left a bit of placenta in me the bloon worked thank god got out of hospital xmas day don't mean for scary you each to there own but I wouldn't go threw that again xx xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies. Just a small uodate. Well not sure I have ovulated this cycle as never got a full on positive Opk. unless I missed the surge as only tested every 24 hours. Had two days of almost positives. We didn't BD much anyway, think only twice in the window. We need to try harder really.... Just bored of this ttc thing now. :coffee:


----------



## psychochick

Hi everyone :wave: I've been gone on some vacations and also been super busy with work all of a sudden. So finally have time to check back in. Trying, how are you doing?? Are you officially on a break now? I'm still thinking of you and waiting for good news, but it's definitely nice to take the focus off of TTC for a while. It's summer, enjoy it :)

Tesh: you must have already delivered your boy right?? Please let us know your updates :D

caz and sweetmama: wow seems like c-section has a lot of complications I hadn't even considered. Good to know. How are you two doing in your cycles?

Hungry: enjoy being a mama so far??


----------



## cuddlebugluv

I love this idea! I definitely need the positive vibes and willing to share them too! :flower: I'm currently 2 days late and hoping! I'd be more optimistic but my af fluctuates between 27 day cycles to 30 sometimes, fingers crossed for a bfp!


----------



## Sweetmama26

psychochick said:


> Hi everyone :wave: I've been gone on some vacations and also been super busy with work all of a sudden. So finally have time to check back in. Trying, how are you doing?? Are you officially on a break now? I'm still thinking of you and waiting for good news, but it's definitely nice to take the focus off of TTC for a while. It's summer, enjoy it :)
> 
> Tesh: you must have already delivered your boy right?? Please let us know your updates :D
> 
> caz and sweetmama: wow seems like c-section has a lot of complications I hadn't even considered. Good to know. How are you two doing in your cycles?
> 
> Hungry: enjoy being a mama so far??


PsychoChik - Well last cycle I got a BFP but it ended in a chemical pregnancy. So I'm on my first medicated cycle of Clomid, hoping that does something.


----------



## psychochick

cuddle: welcome! yes FX for BFP. I'm impressed you haven't already tested hehehe, I was really bad about waiting to test :X

sweetmama: oh sorry to hear about chemical =\ If I remember correctly, this isn't your first one right? Here's to hoping Clomid is the answer to a strong embryo.


----------



## Sweetmama26

psychochick said:


> cuddle: welcome! yes FX for BFP. I'm impressed you haven't already tested hehehe, I was really bad about waiting to test :X
> 
> sweetmama: oh sorry to hear about chemical =\ If I remember correctly, this isn't your first one right? Here's to hoping Clomid is the answer to a strong embryo.

I have had a couple before but I've also had miscarriages at varying stages.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey psychochick :hi: 
I have also been on holiday and have been mega busy with work too. Time is just running away with me! How have you been!? 
Last cycle was a BFN as expected. I came on my AF 4 days earlier than last cycle. So my last cycle was 27 days. The one before was 31. In terms of flow things were more normal this time too so I guess that my body has finally got back to normal :thumbup: 
We have NTNP for 3 cycles now but this month we are trying SMEP since my last period was a bit more like the norm for me. Today I am on CD10. Will start using OPKs tomorrow as I ovulated earlier last month (I missed my surge). So nothing exciting here. Me and DH have decided just to go for it now. We have had a few relaxed cycles (that doesn't seem to work for us) So now we mean business! Just praying I ovulate earlier again as don't want to feel too burned out especially as there is no guarantee of a BFP. 
How are is your baby prep going!?


----------



## psychochick

Trying: hope you had a good holiday! Glad to see your cycles are recovering, excited to see you guys really going for it again :thumbup:

Ive been more "babymooning" than baby prepping. It's not as nice as it sounds. My feet is starting to swell which makes it painful to walk so I had wanted to do more hiking but I can't do much anymore, especially when it's hot. I did visit a lot of mom friends of mine and they've been telling me about the labor process and the newborn process so I've been learning a lot and trying not to freak out hehe.


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies, 

I know I have been super delayed in updating about the birth of my little boy it's been so hard getting on here once Baby had arrived! 

After a proper labour of just over 12 hours, Baby was not engaged properly as my pelvis was to small for his head, And I had to go in for an emergency c-section. Just as they were about to take him out doc said he had his cord around his neck 3 times! He came out perfectly on 17 May, at 12.48pm, weighing in at 6.77lb/3.07kg, And 53cm long. Our little Keron Rai Sahue &#10084;&#65039; 

I am so in love with him it's so unreal.. Dh is over the moon And was a champ throughout the delivery.

Have tried breast Feeding And suffered with extreme engorgement And terrible breast pain, but have stuck it through for a month before switching To combination feeding of both formula And breast milk. Really glad I am still able To breastfeed him as it has gotten so much easier over time. 

He is 5 And a half Weeks today And already has so much personality! 

So so in love &#10084;&#65039; he is a really good And patient Baby And we haven't had one problem with him so far. On another good note I lost 28lbs of my Baby weight in the first 3 Weeks And have another 8lbs To go before I am back To my pre pregnancy weight! 

Will post a few pics! 

Hope all of u are doing well I will check in with all of u when I get some time x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tesh23

A couple mins after birth
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tesh23

After his first bath
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tesh23

Close up lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tesh23

Bedtime And smiling in his sleep - 1 week old
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tesh23

Photo from newborn shoot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: hope you had a good holiday! Glad to see your cycles are recovering, excited to see you guys really going for it again :thumbup:
> 
> Ive been more "babymooning" than baby prepping. It's not as nice as it sounds. My feet is starting to swell which makes it painful to walk so I had wanted to do more hiking but I can't do much anymore, especially when it's hot. I did visit a lot of mom friends of mine and they've been telling me about the labor process and the newborn process so I've been learning a lot and trying not to freak out hehe.

Hi psychochick 
Sorry I have taken ages to reply. Halfway through a TWW so trying to keep my mind off everything and don't want to go down the whole symptom spotting route :wacko: did so much BD we were shattered. But 8dpo and feel as I normally do so nothing to report.If this cycle is a bust then I am trying soy next cycle, somehing to look forward to :thumbup: 
Good you are enjoying your free time while you can. Must be hard work though later on I imagine. Haha really hope you are not feeling too freaked out.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Tesh!
Huge congratulations! Glad all went well :hugs: 
Such a blessing. He looks perfect! Such a handsome little man! Glad he is behaving hehe. 
Bet it is the best feeling in the whole wide world. Can't believe 5.5 weeks already! Your whole pregnancy seemed to fly by its crazy. 

No news here yet but we are ok, just plodding along and have hope it will happen one day. Just been keeping so busy with work. Have less and less time to think about TTC which in a way is a huge blessing &#128522;

Ps all awesome people are born on 17th May :thumbup:


----------



## psychochick

Tesh: huge congratulations! Beautiful photos and your son has such beautiful eyes and smile. I'm glad you've pushed through the bf difficulties, I hear all women have had some trouble with breastfeeding. Some at first, some a little later. Question about your new-born shoot: was this done in a photo studio or was it a special thing? I just think it looks so sweet. :cloud9:

Trying: Hehehe good to hear about the BD ;) I actually miss the BD. I'm so uncomfortable these days and always a little tired so almost never in the mood. DH is also more interested in having me rest up so he doesn't bring it up either. Good luck in this TWW, always waiting to hear the good news. Hope you're enjoying the summer otherwise.


----------



## Trying4first1

Psychochick I will swap with you anyday :haha: all that BD was so exhausting and I'm so bored of ttc sex. I feel like I am still recovering even now! Never slept so much! I think we took SMEP too far though.... Whoops! 
Anyway next cycle we said that we won't BD until CD10 as last month was CD6! :wacko: (DHs fault) 
10dpo today and AF is definitely on the way. Had horrible achey cramps all day and my normal pre AF bowel movements (sorry for TMI) . So annoying as we tried so hard. But as I said to DH SMEP is no guarantee. Next cycle I am trying soy as this might give my body the kickstart it needs as its being so damn lazy! I seem to take ages to conceive after a loss, so frustrating. It's like my womb is on strike all of a sudden. Crazy. 
It's lovely that your DH is taking such good care of you. So sweet &#128522; Men get it so easy so we should be treated like princesses in pregnancy. It's only fair hehe 
I can't wait for the summer. Work has been so hectic. Be great to have some time off and to be able to relax. Seriously can't wait. Hope you are having a good summer? Weather here not been fab. Praying for sunshine!


----------



## psychochick

Trying yeah ttc sex is not ideal either. Isn't it funny how BD is more enjoyable when you're not trying to accomplish anything? I don't think there's anything wrong with starting CD6 if the mood hits you but you could certainly space it out a bit more until CD10. I think that's what we did. Like before CD10, it was actually more spontaneous and fun, kind of a nice break from TTC. I'm glad you're starting soy, try something different. It worked for Tesh, hope it will help for you too. :thumbup: 

My summer's really been really hot. I mean it's like 90F here which is not that hot compared to other places, and it's dry and not humid, but something about the pregnancy just makes me very heat-intolerant. So I can't stand even a little bit of heat for long. Hopefully you get your BFP this summer, then you can avoid the heat altogether cuz it's not comfortable for pregnancy at all.


----------



## Tesh23

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi Tesh!
> Huge congratulations! Glad all went well :hugs:
> Such a blessing. He looks perfect! Such a handsome little man! Glad he is behaving hehe.
> Bet it is the best feeling in the whole wide world. Can't believe 5.5 weeks already! Your whole pregnancy seemed to fly by its crazy.
> 
> No news here yet but we are ok, just plodding along and have hope it will happen one day. Just been keeping so busy with work. Have less and less time to think about TTC which in a way is a huge blessing &#128522;
> 
> Ps all awesome people are born on 17th May :thumbup:

Thanks trying :flower: It did seem To just fly by I hardly remember what it feels like To be pregnant anymore esp with the weight almost all gone! Time is just flying And he is going for his shots tomorrow, feels like he is growing up To quickly! 

I think it's better To have the distraction at this point trying. How is your dh with everything? 

Oh wait is your birthday on 17th may?? I vaguely remember u saying.. I def know u are a may Baby! And yes I agree all awesome people are born on 17th May! &#128521;


----------



## Tesh23

psychochick said:


> Tesh: huge congratulations! Beautiful photos and your son has such beautiful eyes and smile. I'm glad you've pushed through the bf difficulties, I hear all women have had some trouble with breastfeeding. Some at first, some a little later. Question about your new-born shoot: was this done in a photo studio or was it a special thing? I just think it looks so sweet. :cloud9:
> 
> Trying: Hehehe good to hear about the BD ;) I actually miss the BD. I'm so uncomfortable these days and always a little tired so almost never in the mood. DH is also more interested in having me rest up so he doesn't bring it up either. Good luck in this TWW, always waiting to hear the good news. Hope you're enjoying the summer otherwise.

Thanks psychochic :flower: Yep it was done in a studio - attached a photo of him. 

How are u getting on? Have u decided on a natural or planned delivery? It's great your dh is taking care of u it really makes a difference To your overall experience of being pregnant! Esp when Baby comes u will really miss the pampering! Have u thought of any names for your little guy yet?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying yeah ttc sex is not ideal either. Isn't it funny how BD is more enjoyable when you're not trying to accomplish anything? I don't think there's anything wrong with starting CD6 if the mood hits you but you could certainly space it out a bit more until CD10. I think that's what we did. Like before CD10, it was actually more spontaneous and fun, kind of a nice break from TTC. I'm glad you're starting soy, try something different. It worked for Tesh, hope it will help for you too. :thumbup:
> 
> My summer's really been really hot. I mean it's like 90F here which is not that hot compared to other places, and it's dry and not humid, but something about the pregnancy just makes me very heat-intolerant. So I can't stand even a little bit of heat for long. Hopefully you get your BFP this summer, then you can avoid the heat altogether cuz it's not comfortable for pregnancy at all.

Hi Psychochick
TTC sex is def no fun at all. Its CD11 here and still haven't BD yet. Really not in the mood this cycle. Kind of taking a step back. 
I decided not to try the soy as my cycle is the best it has ever been. But I have it incase I do change my mind :thumb:
I am going to be starting acupuncture soon to see if that helps. I am so stressed and low most of the time over everything. Anything is worth a shot. 
Wow you get good summers! here it has been awful again. Really hope in August things pick up


----------



## Trying4first1

Tesh23 said:


> Trying4first1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tesh!
> Huge congratulations! Glad all went well :hugs:
> Such a blessing. He looks perfect! Such a handsome little man! Glad he is behaving hehe.
> Bet it is the best feeling in the whole wide world. Can't believe 5.5 weeks already! Your whole pregnancy seemed to fly by its crazy.
> 
> No news here yet but we are ok, just plodding along and have hope it will happen one day. Just been keeping so busy with work. Have less and less time to think about TTC which in a way is a huge blessing &#128522;
> 
> Ps all awesome people are born on 17th May :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks trying :flower: It did seem To just fly by I hardly remember what it feels like To be pregnant anymore esp with the weight almost all gone! Time is just flying And he is going for his shots tomorrow, feels like he is growing up To quickly!
> 
> I think it's better To have the distraction at this point trying. How is your dh with everything?
> 
> Oh wait is your birthday on 17th may?? I vaguely remember u saying.. I def know u are a may Baby! And yes I agree all awesome people are born on 17th May! &#128521;Click to expand...

Hi Tesh

Pregnancy must feel like it was ages ago for you now. How is little man coming along?

My DH is ok i guess. Just feeling the pressure as loads of our friends are now pregnant and we started tying way before everyone. It sucks big time. Anyhow other than that all is well. Looking forward to starting acupuncture soon. She specialises in infertility. Worth a shot to help with stress levels if anything :thumbup:

Yeah I am a 17th May birthday :happydance:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: oo acupuncture, let us know how that goes. I've heard some success stories on this forum from acupuncture.

Hm it sucks that your DH is feeling the pressure also. Certainly all of my friends are falling pregnant left and right, but somehow my DHs friends are still single. There are actually a lot of single guys in my area (silicon valley). Probably cuz all the eligible women are all shacking up and having children haha. In fact some of my friends are starting on #2! @[email protected] My facebook feed is also full of birth announcements all of a sudden, even from people I don't really know. When did this become so trendy?

Tesh: Were the outfits for the baby provided by you or the studio? That's just a really cute wrap and I don't think we have any of that yet hahaha. For birth, I'll do whatever the doctor recommends, so natural birth as long as everything looks normal. I haven't had a scan since my 20 week scan, next is 36 weeks which is like 6 weeks away. But I'm pretty sure the baby is already head down cuz I feel his little feet kicking my stomach -_- Thanks baby, as if the heartburn isn't enough :haha:

Yeah we are thinking of Gordon, named after a dive site called Gordon Rocks that DH and I went to during our honeymoon. After that dive I decided I was ready to have kids so thought the name was appropriate. We don't know anyone or any kids near us with that name so we should be safe 

How are you getting along with your son? Hope you're getting enough rest and getting well taken care of.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick 
Sorry I haven't been around. 
I had my first acupunture session. I am not sure what to think if I am honest. I didn't feel overly relaxed. Just seems like so much money to be laying in a room with needles stuck in me. I will keep at it though as it may take. A few sessions to get into it. 
What was weird though is when I got home I cried so much. It was a real pitty party. I think it was because I was overwhelmed by everything and it was the realisation of our situation. I was lying there thinking oh my goodness I am actually having treatment for infertility why me etc? I went online when I got home and apparently crying after can be common as its a release that was needed. So maybe the crying was a positive thing after all? 

My AF is due in two days and she is def coming so not been feeling too happy about that. I wasn't expecting this cycle to work despite perfectly timed BD but it is still so hard to swallow even after all of this time. 

Anyway. I love the name Gordon! Also the fact it means something &#128522; My grandad was called Gordon. 
Also I know about the FB announcements, jeez! I think we are just at that age now. Getting on :haha:


----------



## psychochick

Trying: ah no problems, I'm also not great about logging on nowadays. So lazy and bloated haha.

Hm yeah crying actually sounds like not a bad thing. Also I would say all of us here sort of had fertility "treatments". Like soy for Tesh, for me it was royal jelly. It's good for health anyways except we're doing it at a time where health is particularly important. I mean at some point during TTC I definitely wondered the same thing, like is it supposed to be this hard? What's wrong with us? I mean royal jelly aside, the O sticks, temperature charts, soft cups, preseed, like, really?? I think it's healthy to have that pity party. But you know you're definitely not alone and we're all rooting for you.

I also don't imagine acupuncture would be relaxing. I've never done acu but my parents sometimes do other "alternative" medicine massages on each other and they're not really "enjoying" it during the massage. And it's not meant to treat something instantly, supposed to be done regularly to have effect. I also wouldn't trust my parents to do that stuff correctly hahaha I think they just read or watch youtube videos or something.

Ooh that's cool your granddad is Gordon too. I was also thinking Jordan for our second one if our first one is Gordon. I guess Gordon and Jordan seems to match, but might be confusing cuz it sounds so similar. Also Jordan is relatively unisex so could work for either boy or girl. Getting too far ahead of myself though. One at a time.

Hope AF stays away but if not, hope the acu helps with next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi psychochick 
Sorry for the mega late reply. I dont go on here much now as try to put ttc aside. 

Nothing to report. Another AF is about to arrive so sadly no BFP before my due date, so onto cycle 8 now...... :coffee: I really feel like having the D&Cs has taken away my fertility. I know it's still in normal time and up to a year is normal but I just feel like I need to be given a break. Why is my body making me wait so long again? Seriously someone needs to have words with my lazy reproduce organs :haha: 

We all have had our issues and have used all of the various methods to help with TTC. Whether they work or whether it's just coincidence I'm sure we will never know. I used to think that taking anti b's helped me get pregnant last time. But now I think that was a coincidence. Same as the time I used pre seed. But I guess they help us feel better. 
Accunpunture has been very relaxing if anything. I feel like my urge to have a baby is still there but I am more accepting of the fact that there is nothing I can do to make it happen. So I have been putting my energy into other things eh throwing myself into work. Not the path I want to take but if getting busy and feeling relaxed helps then that would be a bonus. 
U musnt have long to go now!? 5 weeks or so!?


----------



## psychochick

Trying: heheh glad to see you're still being positive. I totally understand though, you've been through so much. I also have my theories on what allowed me to finally conceive, I think it was the cold during O time hehe. But honestly I think the whole thing is a mystery. I don't know why it didn't work for a while and why that time it did... I suppose that's just how we're built. Glad to hear that acupuncture is working out! How often do you go?

I'm at 35 weeks yes! But it's funny I've also been working a lot since this is my last week at work and I wanted to make sure I got things done before I leave for months. When I'm not working I've actually been playing a lot of video games because let's face it, won't have that time when the baby comes. I would try to do more active things but I'm just so physically drained by the end of the day. I'm definitely waking up a lot every night. I also have a bit of carpal tunnel from the water retention, my hands get inexplicably sore. Guess it's normal for someone this far along I guess. Now whenever I see people TTC, I'm like o man, don't focus on TTC, go out and have as much fun as possible cuz the moment you fall pregnant, your body will change in so many ways and it just won't be the same for a long time.

I'm ever so hopeful of good news from you Trying. :thumbup: I think you're doing amazing after everything.


----------



## HungryM3

Hi all, how have you been doing??? 

Psychochick, 35 weeks?? Time flies. Your son is almost here!! Are you prepared and ready? Have you decided if you're going natural or c sec? 

Tesh, how are you settling in? Adjusted well? How's your boy? 

Trying, I hope you're enjoying yourself and not stressing. Sometimes things just happen when you least expect it. Don't give up hope. Stay positive! 

I've been so busy and so tired that I don't have time for much leisure stuff. By the time my daughter falls asleep, I want to sleep too and more so because I know I'd better sleep as well. I don't know how we manage to do this! It's kinda amazing how I haven't had a proper sleep in so many months and I'm ok. Haha. She's turning 4 months next week already. Can't believe it!


----------



## psychochick

Hungry: so good to hear from you again! 4 months :O that's quick. I forget, is your DH helping you or do you have other family/nanny? I'm also afraid I'll be overwhelmed eventually, I really like sleep too so I'm afraid I'll be super grumpy. But maybe we just eventually adjust to the little sleep we can get. Is your daughter getting better at sleeping and starting to interact with you more?

I'm def doing natural as long as everything looks normal. I am ok with C-sec although now I'm a lot more educated on the risks. Just had a quick U/S last week and gyno said the baby is already head down and she said he's likely to stay that way if he's already there. So we're at least good there. :) I haven't packed my labor bag fully yet and the nursery's still kind of a mess but this week's my last week of work so I'll have lots of free time soon to take care of everything.


----------



## HungryM3

Hi psychochick,

To be honest, for me, it was definitely overwhelming at first. We had a confinement nanny for 3 months. When I took over after she left, it was definitely trying. And at 3 months they are already easier in the sense, they aren't as fragile. Plus and minuses. I think for people without nannies, it is tough immediately but you would adjust quickly as well. Newborns feed more often. Now I'm trying to get my daughter into a feeding schedule as she's already almost 4 months. I also have a helper now to do mainly housework and care for my daughter if I have to run out of the house. Don't live with family, so that's a bit tough - to get them to help. 

Sleep deprivation is for sure! Just tonight. My daughter slept at 830pm. She woke up at 1am to feed and again at 445am. So basically I've slept from 10pm to 1am. Feed and pump. Then slept from 230am to 445am. And now 515am and I'm trying to go back to sleep till 6am when I usually pump again. I do a mixture of breastfeeding and pump / bottle feed. And this is a decent night. Some nights she doesn't wake at 1am so I pump. Then by the time I'm done and about to sleep, She's up. Hahaa

But don't worry too much. You'll somehow just get through it. Are you intending to breastfeed? Or bottle feed? I think at the end of the day you've just got to learn to relax and go with what they want. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## psychochick

I'm intending to breastfeed. Even if the nipple latch doesn't work, I'll pump and just bottle feed but hopefully still using breast milk. Heheh yeah I've heard that advice elsewhere too. Like we'll have all these expectations of how things should work and reality is never the same. Just gotta roll with the punches.

Yea I hear breastfeeding is not only hard but also very time consuming. Just takes a long time and that's the only thing you can do. I'm thinking of getting some wireless earphones to listen to music or shows or something to keep myself stimulated.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: heheh glad to see you're still being positive. I totally understand though, you've been through so much. I also have my theories on what allowed me to finally conceive, I think it was the cold during O time hehe. But honestly I think the whole thing is a mystery. I don't know why it didn't work for a while and why that time it did... I suppose that's just how we're built. Glad to hear that acupuncture is working out! How often do you go?
> 
> I'm at 35 weeks yes! But it's funny I've also been working a lot since this is my last week at work and I wanted to make sure I got things done before I leave for months. When I'm not working I've actually been playing a lot of video games because let's face it, won't have that time when the baby comes. I would try to do more active things but I'm just so physically drained by the end of the day. I'm definitely waking up a lot every night. I also have a bit of carpal tunnel from the water retention, my hands get inexplicably sore. Guess it's normal for someone this far along I guess. Now whenever I see people TTC, I'm like o man, don't focus on TTC, go out and have as much fun as possible cuz the moment you fall pregnant, your body will change in so many ways and it just won't be the same for a long time.
> 
> I'm ever so hopeful of good news from you Trying. :thumbup: I think you're doing amazing after everything.

Hey psychochick! 
Funny you say about the cold thing. I've heard about that. Warmth is meant to help with implantation. We have had a warm ish summer here so you never know it may help :thumbup: I am doing accunpunture once a week. It definatley helps. I am also now going to be getting a refferal to a charity run recurrent miscarriage clinic in London. They do more tests that the NHS don't cover and I can take part in research trials. The refferal will prob take quite a while but something to look forward too. Just wish I Knew I could have been a part of it ages ago. Never mind. 

I am 3 days late for AF today. I am never late. But I have had a negative test today at 16dpo on an IC. I don't think I'm pregnant and if so I think it's a chemical so I'm not going out to get a better test unless AF doesn't arrive by Monday when I am 5 days late. I have no pregnancy signs and don't feel pregnant. All PMS went a week ago and I've just had some headaches and I'm constipated this eve wit a sore tummy. But that could be down to anything. 

Wow! 35 weeks!! That's flown!!! My little one would have been due today so I guess that makes sense! Seriously wow! 
The end of pregnancy doesn't sound very pleasant at all. Sounds like a good plan to get the video games in while you can :thumbup: 
Me and DH are trying to take our minds off ttc and we are only DTD every other day now. It's hard not to focus on it though after so much heartache and after trying for so long. But we do our best to put it at the back of ours minds. 
At the moment I am enjoying buying new clothes to suit my new frame and am enjoying time with friends :thumbup: 
Please let us know when you have little man. I will update you on AF and my refferal


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> Hi all, how have you been doing???
> 
> Psychochick, 35 weeks?? Time flies. Your son is almost here!! Are you prepared and ready? Have you decided if you're going natural or c sec?
> 
> Tesh, how are you settling in? Adjusted well? How's your boy?
> 
> Trying, I hope you're enjoying yourself and not stressing. Sometimes things just happen when you least expect it. Don't give up hope. Stay positive!
> 
> I've been so busy and so tired that I don't have time for much leisure stuff. By the time my daughter falls asleep, I want to sleep too and more so because I know I'd better sleep as well. I don't know how we manage to do this! It's kinda amazing how I haven't had a proper sleep in so many months and I'm ok. Haha. She's turning 4 months next week already. Can't believe it!

Hey Hungry
Can't believe your little one is 4 months now. It doesn't seem possible! Time is flying so much. It's great to hear from you :flower: 

Me and DH are trying our best to stay chilled but that alone doenst make a baby as we are all aware. But it defiantly helps to keep us sane. We have been enjoying going away and having days out etc. It's lovely as we seem to appreciate each other much more. 

As you may see above my AF is currently late but negatibe test on HPT (Internet cheapy). Don't get it. I'm never ever late. I'm guessing a chemical or just one of those things!


----------



## psychochick

Trying: Ooo recurrent miscarriage clinic sounds interesting. I'm definitely curious as to the types of tests they do. And 3 days late is promising. Let's hope it's just late implanter. But if not, I would also wonder if it's chemical. =\ I hate it when our bodies confuse us like that. It's the worst part of the month. Like either it worked or let's get on with it.

Aw it sounds like you're having a good time with your DH. Actually my DH told me he's been avoiding sex with me because he's afraid of causing labor to start early! I'm also feeling clumsy and unattractive so I'm not often in the mood but I had no idea he was so concerned about inducing labor. I'm trying to convince him that 1. I'm not that fragile 2. he's not that powerful :haha: I mean they pump women with quite a bit of drugs to induce labor, so I don't think it's that easy.


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> Trying: Ooo recurrent miscarriage clinic sounds interesting. I'm definitely curious as to the types of tests they do. And 3 days late is promising. Let's hope it's just late implanter. But if not, I would also wonder if it's chemical. =\ I hate it when our bodies confuse us like that. It's the worst part of the month. Like either it worked or let's get on with it.
> 
> Aw it sounds like you're having a good time with your DH. Actually my DH told me he's been avoiding sex with me because he's afraid of causing labor to start early! I'm also feeling clumsy and unattractive so I'm not often in the mood but I had no idea he was so concerned about inducing labor. I'm trying to convince him that 1. I'm not that fragile 2. he's not that powerful :haha: I mean they pump women with quite a bit of drugs to induce labor, so I don't think it's that easy.

Hi psychochick 
It will be interesting to see what they offer. I will have to let you know. I will be waiting many months for appointment so I will let you know when it eventually comes through :thumbup: 
My period eventfully came 4 days late! No idea where that came from!? My acupuncturist thinks hat my hormones have gone a bit out of whack from the treatment but they should settle next cycle. So we will see. Must admit my AF was better this time. More normal in terms of flow. So she was very happy with that. Good to know that something is sorting itself out now. 

Haha your DH is so funny. I don't know what goes through their minds sometimes. It is very sweet. Sex should be fine I would have thought. Although if I get pregnant again I won't be having any sex as I am too high a risk. That will be torture :haha:


----------



## psychochick

hi Trying, how's everything going?? Did you start the recurrent miscarriage study yet? Are you still doing acupuncture?

My baby's out! He was born 9/24/16 6lb 14oz, perfect in every way :) We're super enamored with him. I actually think he's a pretty nice baby, generally not fussy. Still it's quite hard learning to care for a newborn. Breastfeeding is hard as everyone says. It's been not even two weeks yet and I've already had two meltdowns, mostly around breastfeeding and worrying about his weight gain etc. Taking it one day at a time.

The good thing is that he sleeps a lot too, so I'm starting to log on more often now and hoping to hear some good things from other people :)


----------



## HungryM3

Congrats psycho!!!! 

Did you end up having a natural? Don't worry! Things just keeps getting better. Now that I'm 5 months in, I can tell you that! 

Hope you are enjoying it otherwise!


----------



## psychochick

Thanks Hungry. Yes I did have a natural birth. I actually labored for about 33 hours. I was doing pretty well for the first 22 hours and then there was a complication where I had a really long contraction that caused baby's heartrate to plummet. They gave me a shot which killed the contractions altogether. So they had to wait a while more for my contractions to start naturally and progress the labor. But other than that everything went well. The pushing and tearing was not nearly as bad as I imagined and I was up and about almost immediately (with the help of ibuprofen).

I can't believe you're already 5 months in. Your daughter must be so much more fun now! Hope you and her are both doing well.


----------



## HungryM3

psychochick said:


> Thanks Hungry. Yes I did have a natural birth. I actually labored for about 33 hours. I was doing pretty well for the first 22 hours and then there was a complication where I had a really long contraction that caused baby's heartrate to plummet. They gave me a shot which killed the contractions altogether. So they had to wait a while more for my contractions to start naturally and progress the labor. But other than that everything went well. The pushing and tearing was not nearly as bad as I imagined and I was up and about almost immediately (with the help of ibuprofen).
> 
> I can't believe you're already 5 months in. Your daughter must be so much more fun now! Hope you and her are both doing well.


That's great Psychochick!!! 

How are you coping with the baby at home? Do you have help? I hope you do, because it's important to get enough rest especially if you are breastfeeding and trying to establish your supply! It really made a difference for me. Those days that I slept more, I produced more milk. 

She is becoming more and more fun. Aware of her surroundings. Recognizing people. Screaming / talking as they call it. Hahaha. We get to let her try food / solids in another 2 weeks. So I'm excited about that!


----------



## Trying4first1

psychochick said:


> hi Trying, how's everything going?? Did you start the recurrent miscarriage study yet? Are you still doing acupuncture?
> 
> My baby's out! He was born 9/24/16 6lb 14oz, perfect in every way :) We're super enamored with him. I actually think he's a pretty nice baby, generally not fussy. Still it's quite hard learning to care for a newborn. Breastfeeding is hard as everyone says. It's been not even two weeks yet and I've already had two meltdowns, mostly around breastfeeding and worrying about his weight gain etc. Taking it one day at a time.
> 
> The good thing is that he sleeps a lot too, so I'm starting to log on more often now and hoping to hear some good things from other people :)

Hi Psychochick! 
Many congratulations! So glad all went well and baby Gordon is here safe and sound. So glad you stuck with the name too! 
I can only imagine how hard it must be for you. I think taking things a day at a time sounds like a fab idea. Things will get better. 

Sadly I am still not pregnant 9 months in, so starting to get slightly concerned now. But still having the acupuncture. It has helped with my cycles and I now have a whopping 16 day LP! 2 years ago it was 9-10 so things are improving. 
I finally got my appointment through last week and I go to the clinic at the end of November :happydance: just hope they find something and hope they also do a SA on DH as I found out that sperm issues can cause RPL and reduced fertility in men. So they have been focusing on me this whole time when it may well be him!!! 
So we are not allowed to ttc for 1-2 months now which will be hard. But to be honest we did say that we needed the break as it is starting to cause a lot of stress in our relationship. Maybe a break is what we need. Then if nothing by Feb we are heading to the doctors to be put in for fertility testing. 
So maybe next year will be our year? 
All I know is that this year has been crappy with the last miscarriage and the TTC not working out. But maybe this appointment will give us new hope :flower: 

Ps hi hungry and Tesh if your are still out there ....


----------



## psychochick

hi Trying, 10 to 16 day LP is pretty incredible! I am really impressed with acupuncture based on your experience and also some other people used acupuncture to start their labor with great success too. I'm assuming that the long LP means higher progesterone which would definitely be helpful towards a successful pregnancy too.

Sorry to hear that TTC has added so much stress to your relationship. I know how it is, it was straining my relationship with DH too. Holidays are coming up so it's a good time to take a break and get ready for a new year :) Keep us posted on the appointment and what you find!


----------



## Trying4first1

Yeah that is my theory at the moment. It seems to have worked wonders so far. My menstrual flow has been better too. My periods were super light now they are more normal. 

There has been a slight development. I got a BFP on Sunday. Completely shocked as had no symptoms at all. I only tested as I got a ton of EWCM in the evening and I only get that when PG. Again it was on 11dpo which was strange! My breasts are now a tad sore and I have a monster headache. 
Me and DH haven't spoken much about it as we are in denial. There is no real excitement or joy this time we are just seeing what happens. So sad we feel this way but I guess it's natural to put the barriers up. 
So i guess time will tell :thumbup: we are expecting the worst but hoping for the best


----------



## HungryM3

OMG! Congrats Trying!!!!! 

I'm so glad I popped in to check this thread today. I'll have to check back more often to keep up to date with this. I'm so happy. So happy for you!


----------



## Rhiaberry

Hiya have you try ed progesterone suppositories?


----------



## Trying4first1

HungryM3 said:


> OMG! Congrats Trying!!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad I popped in to check this thread today. I'll have to check back more often to keep up to date with this. I'm so happy. So happy for you!

Thanks Hungry! 
I will update you all. Hopefully with positive news this time. 
I am going to keep going to acupuncture. She is saying however that I would need two sessions a week now until 14 weeks. DH has said no way as we can't afford £90 a week. It's bad enough just doing the one session. He thinks they are just out to make money. 
I am taking baby aspirin this time along with continuing the D3 and omega 3. Also a small dose of mahnes and selenium. Hoping something does the trick


----------



## Trying4first1

Rhiaberry said:


> Hiya have you try ed progesterone suppositories?

Hey 
I haven't ever tried them. They won't give them out here as there are many studies which show that it doesn't make a difference. My gyne doesn't believe in it at all. 
If I'm honest I don't think that is my problem anyway as I have a really long luteal phase which my accupunturist said is a sign of high progesterone. 
I would have liked to have tried them anyway just to see but not an option here sadly


----------



## HungryM3

Trying,

I know some people really believe in acupuncture. I just don't have an opinion on it as I have never tried it before and am terrified of needles hahaha. But it must be doing something right for you with your longer LP and pregnancy!! I would keep doing whatever works to be honest. Like I stuck to folate instead of folic acid for the pregnancy that resulted in my baby girl. I just didn't want to risk changing something and something bad happened. Then I'll start thinking oh was it because I stopped that?? Ya know? So I would definitely continue with what has been working! 

Definitely keep us updated. I'll try to pop in more frequently to be your cheerleader!


----------



## psychochick

Trying: big congrats! :wohoo: I know that you probably don't want to get your hopes up but a BFP is a good start. I think acupuncture has clearly already helped with your progesterone levels. That's the only way to explain the extra long LP, so I think you're already starting off better than before. I do feel like they might be trying to milk it by telling you that you need extra acu sessions but your gut feeling counts the most since you've been going to them.

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way! :dust:


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks Hungry! 
I think that the acupuncture has done something for sure. We are going to do the two sessions a week. My cousin had her little girl after multiple losses by doing this so I thought would be worth a shot. 
The needles are hurting more as I am feeling more sensitive at the moment.

Thank you Psychochick!
We have gone for the two sessions as we would regret not trying it if the worst was to happen again. So will see how it goes. I am also taking the baby aspirin daily :thumbup: 

So today I am 5+3. Had some mild nausea yesterday afternoon and evening. Nothing today yet but I won't wish for it as it's not nice. I am sure that it will pop up later on. Breast only slightly more tender. Nothing else really yet symptom wise. 
I have a scan booked for when I am 6+5. Feeling so nervous. They wanted to see me at exactly 6 weeks. I said no as may be too early to see anything. I am worried that 6+5 will be too soon. Don't want to be stuck in limbo 
I will let you know how we get on

Hope you ladies are enjoying your little ones :flower:


----------



## Littleone15

Hey ladies, I could also go for some positive thinking!! Hope this month is going well for all so far! Baby dust to all x 

DF and I are in our 5th cycle tttc after the loss of our first MC, DF has the most beautiful, healthy and intelligent 6 yo girl so I have no worries that we will eventually have a beautiful, healthy and intelligent kid of our own - however we all know how it can be easy to slip into a bit of self pity from time to time! Fx this the month for all of our dreams to come true xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Good luck little one for this cycle and sorry for your loss :flower: 
It is very to get into a pity party. I do that a lot but I guess it it's natural too from time to time x


----------



## Trying4first1

Ladies! We have a heartbeat!!!! 
I was put back to 6+2 due to my cycles being longer than 28 days. Bubba is a tiny 4mm so slightly on the smallder end of the scale. But the heartbeat is the important thing for now. Such an emotional day x


----------



## HungryM3

Yay!! Congrats Trying!!! So happy for you


----------



## KateAndDust

You don't know me, as I am new here and haven't posted much, but I still want to tell you congratulations! It makes me so happy to hear of your success... TTC is a much more difficult and emotional journey than so many people imagine. I'm going to send so many positive thoughts your way (and to your little human!).

Thank you for sharing your journey with us and putting happy thoughts into the universe.


----------



## KateAndDust

KateAndDust said:


> You don't know me, as I am new here and haven't posted much, but I still want to tell you congratulations! It makes me so happy to hear of your success... TTC is a much more difficult and emotional journey than so many people imagine. I'm going to send so many positive thoughts your way (and to your little human!).
> 
> Thank you for sharing your journey with us and putting happy thoughts into the universe.

I suck at this! I was trying to reply to Trying4first1. Sorry, ladies... Learning the ropes.


----------



## KateAndDust

I've had such horribly mixed emotions. My husband and I so desperately want a baby, and I thought we stood a really good chance. We dtd everyday, I tracked my ovulation, and I live a healthy lifestyle. I'm 28 and dh is 33. I, of course, did a ridiculous amount of symptom spotting (as did Hubby!)... We both totally convinced ourselves I was pregnant. 

I'd had a preconception appointment, which included a pap smear. Everything looked good, we were told. But I just got the news that I had poor results. I go in tomorrow for a colposcopy, cervical punch biopsy, and endocervical curettage (they scrape the tissue between your cervix and uterus for a biopsy) to check for cancer. 

AF came yesterday. I was so disappointed, but maybe it was for the best since I wouldn't want my cervix scraped and poked at if we had conceived. I'm just really hoping the outcome of tomorrow doesn't affect our ability to conceive or make us delay ttc. I know being healthy is the most important thing, but gosh... We want a baby so badly. It's hard to be logical when your heart is full of hope to start a family. I'm keeping my chin up, though. We'll have a baby, one way or another. For now, two human and four dogs make for a beautiful and happy life. 

Peace, love, and baby dust to all of you ladies.


----------



## psychochick

Kate: apologies I think all the ladies on here are too busy with their babies or pregnancies. Sorry to hear about the poor results. In a way I'm glad you went for the preconception check then. How long have you been TTC? Most of us on here took a while, some have had multiple miscarriages others just chemicals like myself. So don't be disheartened. I hope your cervical results come back normal and you can be cleared to continue TTC. Let us know if you have questions about TTC and we can lend our experience.


----------



## Trying4first1

Our 4th Angel has gained wings :cry: 
Thank you for your support
Where we go from here we don't know. For now I just need to worry about the miscarriage itself. 
Take care ladies x


----------



## Cppeace

KateAndDust said:


> I've had such horribly mixed emotions. My husband and I so desperately want a baby, and I thought we stood a really good chance. We dtd everyday, I tracked my ovulation, and I live a healthy lifestyle. I'm 28 and dh is 33. I, of course, did a ridiculous amount of symptom spotting (as did Hubby!)... We both totally convinced ourselves I was pregnant.
> 
> I'd had a preconception appointment, which included a pap smear. Everything looked good, we were told. But I just got the news that I had poor results. I go in tomorrow for a colposcopy, cervical punch biopsy, and endocervical curettage (they scrape the tissue between your cervix and uterus for a biopsy) to check for cancer.
> 
> AF came yesterday. I was so disappointed, but maybe it was for the best since I wouldn't want my cervix scraped and poked at if we had conceived. I'm just really hoping the outcome of tomorrow doesn't affect our ability to conceive or make us delay ttc. I know being healthy is the most important thing, but gosh... We want a baby so badly. It's hard to be logical when your heart is full of hope to start a family. I'm keeping my chin up, though. We'll have a baby, one way or another. For now, two human and four dogs make for a beautiful and happy life.
> 
> Peace, love, and baby dust to all of you ladies.

Hi there, new to the thread but felt the need to reply to your post.
So sorry that you got AF but hey you're well into your cycle now and could be ovulating anytime so good luck.
Just remember, no matter how much you have sex whether once or 10 times in your fertile period you only have about a 20% of fertilizing and successfully implanting in any given cycle.

I say this not to try and pop your bubble but simply to let you know that as long as you both are healthy you have just as much chance this month to get that BFP. 

I wish you loads of Baby Dust.


----------



## Cppeace

Trying4first1 said:


> Our 4th Angel has gained wings :cry:
> Thank you for your support
> Where we go from here we don't know. For now I just need to worry about the miscarriage itself.
> Take care ladies x

So very sorry for your loss... Take the time you need. Feel free to ask advice or do whatever you need to do to move forward in a healthy way.
The forum is a great placefor support.


----------



## psychochick

Ah nooooo Trying! :cry: I'm so so sorry. I really hope your fertility study will give you some answers. Maybe your regular docs will also take this more seriously now that you've had yet another loss, and offer some help. I'm so frustrated for you.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you. Cppeace. 
These forums have helped me loads after the past 2.5 years. 
I never seem to move on like others do. Still the same poor woman who looses her pregnancies. It completely sucks. But it's good to know that others also know how I feel and often ppl don't IRL. x 

Hey Psychochick. Thank you. 
We are mega frustrated and angry at the world. This is out of my regular docs hands. It's now up to St Mary's as it is beyond my local hospitals expertise. 
Good news is that we will be seen at the recurrent MC clinic at the end of January which isn't far off. I only miscarried on Wednesday evening so my body needs time to recover anyway. 
Praying that they find a cause as they are our last hope. If we come out unexplained again then we may explore the NK cells theory. 
I have given up on accupunture as that did jack. We are saving the money we would have used for that for a fertility fund as we don't know where our journey will take us next x


----------

